# Introduce Yourself Thread



## soccercruiser87

There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.

So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hi, I'm Jaimie. 
I've been here for awhile & come and leave at random times.

P.S. Great idea, Travis.


----------



## tinkerbell12

Hi I'm Emily.
I come on mainly in the summer.
This place was my life last summer.
It's my night life this summer lol.


----------



## OneTreeHill

I"m Jess! 

:]


----------



## diva122094

Hello.
My name is alexandra but alex for short.
I have been here since april.
This is practicaly my second home other then my best friends house.lol.
I love everyone on here,just like brothers and sisters.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm Kayla.
Been here for a year and some.
Usually here.
Unless I'm not here. 
But usually I am!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Jenn/Jenny. 

Uhm, for about a year and a half the DIS was my life. Mainly while I was homeschooling, since I had a lot of free time on my hands. A lot of that year was great, part of it was the opposite, and almost all of it was pretty dramatic. I haven't been on very much since I got a job (I work 40 hours and week and I'm dog tired when I come home) but I still love coming here to 'get away' from normal life. 

I miss a lot of our old DISers, but what I miss mostly was the relationship I had with some of you guys. I guess I just can't let go of some of the great times that spawned from the DIS. Whether on the DIS or just with people I met from here. You guys know who you are. 

Even if I'm not on as much anymore, part of my heart will always be here. (That sounds incredibly corny) I guess because I've done a lot lot lot of changing since I became active here. 

There's enough of my cheesy semi-speech. Anyways, that me. I'm Jenny.


----------



## Wendy in Wonderland!

I'm Wendy.
I don't really talk directly to people on here, though.
I think I'm scared people will think I'm stupid.
I worry way too much!
And I'm kinda shy in real life.
Haha but yeah, _this is me_!


----------



## EnchantedPiglet

Hi.
My name is Melanie, but everyone can call me Mel. Unless you wanted to call me Melanie, which I wouldn't see why because it's longer to type. I have been here since 2004, but I used a different DIS account : Azure. I created it because of VMK but since the game is closed I thought I would create EnchantedPiglet, because I love Piglet. I will only be on alot for the summer (well maybe only the summer) because I will be a grad next year in school and I have to concentrate on school. University the year after that.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Heyy y'all, I'm Amanda.

Or, at least, my alter-ego is 

But just call me that anyways. I used to go on the Universal/IoA Boards a lot, but then boldly ventured over here 

And now I love it


----------



## Jasmine45

Im ALISONN.

(oh yeah thats Alison with only 1 L!!!) 

(oo and N)


----------



## disneychick2721

Hello.
I'm Kara.
..yep.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Hi my name is Alexis. 
I've been here almost 2 years in September.


----------



## PurpleDucky

I'm Devan.
I've been on here since Jan. 2007


----------



## Geniefan

Hi, i'm Katelyn. i joined last october but didn't go on for a few months until april when i had my trip to disney, then pretty much after my trip i came over here but didn't introduce myself ( i think it was because i was too shy   )


----------



## Pearls

hi, I'm Paula. 
I've been posting here for awhile, almost two years I think? Geez, I can't believe it's been that long! 
I still feel like a newbie here sometimes, haha.


----------



## KitKat_Tink

Hi! I'm katie. But since its a very common name i go by Pixi alot. Call me which ever and i'll answer!

I joined i think in 06 but pretty much stayed to the VMK boards...Then slowly migrated to here!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Heyy. I'm Julie.
I've been on here for a long time. I think almost 3 years. Wow. 
This and Facebook are really all I do online. Pathetic, I know. 
Even after 3 years, I don't know people's names, so sorry. Don't get offended. There's a lot of people here, in my defense. 
Um yeah. I guess that's it. See you around!


----------



## pigletgirl

I'm Emily. I kinda joined late in the game but I have stuck around. Welcome!


----------



## Zip-A-Dee-Lady

Hey guys!  I'm Yevgeniya (yuck), but I go by Zhenya.  I've been on the DIS for about four years, but just recently started posting.  I speak Russian and English fluently-  no hot accent tho =[.  I'm basically half American, half Ukrainian well, mostly American, but I go to school in Kiev.


----------



## daddysgirl12

hey everybody!
i'm Sara. i joined in april so i'm kind of new.  uh i live in arkansas not as intresting Zhenya.  i just moved from hawaii.  and yea thats about it.


----------



## Captain Brain

I'm Billy.

I've been here since August of '05, so almost three years I've been here.

I'm random, and hyperactive. I always listen when people want to talk though. 

I like talking to people, so don't be afraid to message me.


----------



## CrazyChik

I'm Hazzi.
=]
I've been here for just over two years.
I'll talk to anyone about nearly everything but i've been told that i can be boring so PM me at your own risk. 
I'm kind of sarcastic and a little bit moody so never take anything i say to heart. =]


----------



## KidGoofy

I'm Tom. My favorite musician is Jason Mraz. Basketball and drumming is my life. I am usually one of the nicest kids you may know or the most annoying. Favorite Bands are The Who, RHCP, and Bowling For Soup.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Hey, 
I'm Hilary. I live in New Brunswick, Canada. The province attached to Maine =)
This December marks my third year on the DIS. I'm 15, turning 16 in January, and I'm a sophomore.
I spend a little too much time online, it's quite obvious. I'm usually not this bad during the school year, but I've been so bored with the summer lately, that I just kind of stay on the DIS a larger portion of the day.
My favorite tv shows are House and Degrassi, and I can't wait for their next seasons =)
Sometimes, I feel like a thread killer.


----------



## ♥DizzyDizney♥

Hey, I'm Michelle. 

I'm kind of new, so most of you guys don't know me.
I'm from ON, Canada.
I'm 15, turning 16 in December.
DIS is practically my second home.
Everyone here on the TB, is my friend. Well at least most of you are. =]
I'm half Ukrainian, half spanish, half french, and full Canadian.
I want to take Irish step dancing. Sounds dangerous, though. d:


..and that's about it. =]


----------



## Princess victoria

Hello everyone 
I'm Victoria
and like most people this is like my second home 
i've been here since January of this year so i'm fairly new
i heard about the Dis through my dad 
he usually posts on the Camping board under KC5GRW
once i signed up i was automatically hooked
i love it here

well
i think that's about it 
xD


----------



## rock.my.socks

Hey im Lauren  I just joined last month and I already love this palce. All you TB DISers are awesome! Thanks for making this such a great place to talk


----------



## XxCuriosityxX<3

Hi, I'm Samantha.
I've been on DIS since April '07 and i've loved every second here. =)
I go on DIS a lot and its like my second home.
I live in MA.
And i love everyone here!
I think thats about it. xD


----------



## acesupercoolme

I'm Ally.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Hi I'm Tracy
I've been here for a while
i'm going to college this fall
I love Disney and music


----------



## Kairi-Angel

Hello, my name is EllenMarie, but you can call me Ellen. [:
My favorite colour is green and I love trees. (Thought I'd let you know. )
I love A&F, Hollister, AE & Aerie.
I love music. Currently my obession is the Medic Droid.
I'm going into my freshman year at highschool this fall, and I also will be playing volleyball and starting guitar.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

I'm Brittany. I am a champion Irish step dancer. I love it! I live in ny. I also play electric guitar and can play a few songs by the rolling stones.


----------



## metsluva57

Hi im jenny/jen. i just joined a little while ago so i just wanted 2 say hi!


----------



## inlalaland

Hello. 
I am Elsie.
I am a new poster, but I've been lurking for a while now.
I live near the Mouse's Florida home.
I have two younger brothers.
I am a private school kid.
And...I love the Jonas Brothers. =)


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

well umm, i'm bianca.
i've been here on and off which explains my post count...
i play the guitar & piano.
i'm going to be in eighth grade this year.
oh & i'm a bigbigbig fan of classic rock, more specifically ac/dc, led zeppelin & the ramones.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

metsluva57 said:


> Hi im jenny/jen. i just joined a little while ago so i just wanted 2 say hi!


Hello, newcomer


----------



## DollfieDreams

hi. im becka. 
i live in florida. 
and im a super nerd.


----------



## Captain Brain

BECKA!!! My Riku obsessed friend! How've ya been!?!


----------



## DisneyGirl625

hey, im marissa.
I live in Florida.
I have a huge Jonas obsession, its probably unhealthy but oh well.
I dont really post too much, im more of a lurker.
Im insanely shy, sadly.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

My name is Emma.
Smiley faces are in like all of my posts. D
I like fashion, texting, food, music, & of course DISNEYYY.
I live in Pittsburgh PA.
I'm very random. 
And that's it I guess.


----------



## DollfieDreams

Captain Brain said:


> BECKA!!! My Riku obsessed friend! How've ya been!?!



BILLLYYYY!!!!!1111one where has you beeeeen?!!?!? TT__TT


----------



## ~Candy~

I just saw this thread so I thought well I just joined but have been posting like a fool already, but I will still introduce myself.

Name: Candace(Candy)
Age: 13
Likes: Disney, Gymnastics, Horseback Riding, Any Other Sports, Emily Osment
Dislikes: Rainy Days, Rude People, My Brothers Annoying me(although I love them both), The Dark, Bats, Snakes.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Hi. :] My name is Brit. I'm not on that much. I'm mostly on myspace. lol But I'm very random and I'm nice to everyone pretty much. :] I live in Wisconsin and volleyball is my life.


----------



## #1TiggerFan

Hi I'm Rachel!!!
I love anime and Fruits Basket!!!!
My Favorite movie is Howls Moving Castle and Whisper of the Heart.
My favorite color(s) is orange and blue and red and black!
My Favorite web sites are Dis, Youtube, and DIS!!!


See i made a list!  
more info if needed!!!


----------



## nickkevingirl93

I'm Ashley.
I love the Jonas Brothers, especially Nick and Joe (hence my username! LOL!)

I live in Jonasville (pretty much in my mind! LOL! Well, duh)
And I'm going to a Jobro concert in September!


----------



## disney100666

Hello! I'm Bridget. =)
I used to go on the DIS ALOTT. Like last summer I got probably a couple thousand posts. xD SOO..embarressing. (and the fact I can't spell.)
I like talking to people so talk to me sometime! Or send me a PM or you could IM me.
I could probably talk..eh, type about myself all day but I think I should stop.
Soo...yeah.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Im Amanda!!
Im 15 and i live in indiana
anything else u want to know or jus wanna talk pm me or ask for email!! 
Joined in may i think and addicted ever since but havent been on for the last month so yay im back on!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

welcome everyone!


----------



## BandGeek911

Hi, my name is Melissa. I was active alot last year, but during the school year this year, I never really found the time to post anymore. But now that it's summer I post much more now xD 

I'm 16
I like (no, LOVE) the show Ghost Hunters
I like tacos
I play the trumpet
I'm going to be a junior  
And I LOVE DISNEY WORLD. 
Just thought I'd share.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

BandGeek911 said:


> Hi, my name is Melissa. I was active alot last year, but during the school year this year, I never really found the time to post anymore. But now that it's summer I post much more now xD
> 
> I'm 16
> I like (no, LOVE) the show Ghost Hunters
> I like tacos
> I play the trumpet
> I'm going to be a junior
> And I LOVE DISNEY WORLD.
> Just thought I'd share.


I like tacos, too 

I have a new nickname, apparently. Now I'm AmandaSPARKLES. (name from Mouse)


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hey, I'm Jamie.

Make fun of Queen and I'll eat you.
^_^

XD

Oh, and I've never been to Disney, which begs the question, why am i here?


----------



## Tiger~Lily

Hi Everyone. My name is Rebecca. My nickname is Becs. I am going to be 15 years old next month. My favorite Disney movie is Peter Pan.


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

So i completely jumped the gun and introduced myself on Jenny's thread without looking down and seeing this one   oh well lol I'll just do it again!!!

So my name is Lauren, I turn 21 on Saturday July 19th!! ( I know, I am not a teen anymore, but I was a teen when I joined these boards 

I have been a member since May 2005, but I don't post on here often, maybe I will start too????

I LOVE Disney World and all things Disney.. pretty much my life


----------



## Disney Scott

Hello everyone, just thought to introduce myself to start off.

*Name*: Scott
*Age*: 16
*My favorite Things*: Soccer, Music,Demi Lovato, Disney, Movies
*How I got to liking Disney*: That would all be because of my Mom and My Big Sister. We have gone since I was at the age of 2. One of my best memories of WDW I really can't remember was  that first trip when I was 2. I look at the videos & pictures to really see the enjoyment we had as a family. It was the only time I and my Dad ever got the chance to go to WDW together. He past away before I turned 3. We continued to go with my Big Sister and Mom and that is how the love grew. Of course there were lose years where i thought I was too cool for Disney when I was 12,13,& 14. That has now changed as I say what the hell, I don't care what people think.


----------



## HannahBanana

Hey Guys i'm Hannah :]
Loving the DIS right now 
Hope everyone is having a good day op


----------



## Time Traveler

Hey, i'm Zack.
I'm 15 and I share the "hell, I don't care what anyone thinks" mindset that Scott has when it comes to Disney (i've also been going since I was 2). I've been posting on DIS for a bit (havn't been too active) but mainly on the main boards but now i've come here! From what I can tell not too many of the people on here listen to the same type of music I listen to (hardcore punk, melodic hardcore, etc.) but I shall survive. I just have to make sure to hide my hatred of the Jonas brothers (this is the only place you'll see it!).


----------



## ~Wishes~

My name Ekaterina. English not good very much. I original from St. Petersburg Russia until 2007 when adopted to American family. Live in Boca Raton Florida now. I had first trip to Disney World in June. It is fun. I am 13 will be 14 on July 31. I fell in love with Disney on trip. I also have no hearing and was school at home last year and going to new school this year in 9th grade. I love disney channel shows movies like to read. Oh my new parents call me Katia. You can yes. Sorry for bad english.


----------



## Zip-A-Dee-Lady

Привет, 
Я не был в России, но я жил в Украине. Как Вам нравится Америка? Ваш английский совсем не плохо!


----------



## taz

Hi everyone! 

Not sure if anyone remembers me but I was around here a lot in November or so

Lately I have been on the VMK Boards (now Online Disney Games Board), and Community Board.  

I kind of got bored so decided to stop in here. Looks like a lot of new people are here so I wanted to introduce myself 


Oh, and my name is Taylor ​


----------



## ~Wishes~

Zip-A-Dee-Lady said:


> Привет,
> Я не был в России, но я жил в Украине. Как Вам нравится Америка? Ваш английский совсем не плохо!



Привет,

Вы из Украины? Действительно живите там теперь? Американские и новые родители очень хороши да.

Спасибо за прием


----------



## disdory

hey my name is haley 
my obsession with disney and the dis all started with my mom (ursula28)
we went to disney when i was maybe 6 or 7 and we have gone about 2 a year ever since. the first look at the castle and my mom said "this is not going to be our last time here"


----------



## Zip-A-Dee-Lady

Я не в Украине сейчас, но я жил там раньше.


----------



## Rent Head

Yes this introduction is about me.   My name is Kieran and I am a theater geek and Rent Head and Disney Maniac. I will be turning 16 on August 4th and then a few weeks later I will be heading into the 11th grade. I have been to Walt Disney World 3 times my entire life and really want to go more often in the future. I guess my favorite Disney movie is The Hunchback Of Notre Dame or The Nightmare Before Christmas and live action one is the First Pirates Of The Caribbean. I of course love the show Rent and have seen it 2 times and also the movie. My favorite character in the stageshow & movie is Mimi. I love the character and Will You Light My Candle is my favorite song.
I also love other musicals like The Phantom Of the Opera, Sweeney Todd, Cats and many others. Looking forward to chatting Disney and Musicals with you all.

<3 Kieran


----------



## xxdisneybebe95xx

Hi, I'm Sammi. I just joined today. My friend Ariel showed me this website.


----------



## DeedeeBear

Hello! My name is Rebecca,  But you guys can call me Becky.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

0


----------



## Addicted.to.Speed

I'm Chris
Im 15 years old so ill be a sophmore this year for school
I'm from WI (Go Packers boo Bears haha)
I love to travel and play soccer
I'm a thrill seeker and love adrenaline rushes
When ever im on the computer i always have to be listening to music (listin to Day You Left by The Panic Division)
I'm mostly on here because i love cruising, but i do lurk around the TB


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Hey everyone. My name is Ashleigh but you may call me Ash  I am 15 years old and I love Disney and theme parks.


----------



## Beach Bum

Hi, I am Maddie and I am 17. I am in luv with anything that has to do with Disney. I also luv my BF and soaking up the sun on the Beach. I am going to be a Senior this year. Yeah-Class of 2009 rocks my socks. I am also a cheerleader and really enjoy doing that.


----------



## footballizlife27

Let me give you the low down.
My names Collin.
Im 5'11"
Football, basketball, and baseball are my life.
I play the guitar.
Im 14 years old.
Football: deffense: starting linebacker and nosegaurd
offense: runningback and partime QB and tight end.
Basketball: Starting center and second string point gaurd
Baseball: starting pitcher and part time center field
Favorite bands are Foo Fighters, Linkin Park, and RHCP.
Thats all you need to know


----------



## ReelBigFish

Hey guys.
I'm  Ryan.
My mom has been on the DIS Boards about 8 years. I've always seen her on and it looked like fun, so I'm now joining.

I'm in Junior High.  My favorite band is Reel Big Fish, as you can tell.  My summer has been very busy with a month full of camps and a WDW trip coming up!  

I'm sure I'll have a great time here  and meet new people.


----------



## SeanXbaybeh

Hey, I'm Sean.
I'm 15 going to be a junior 
Hmm. Well I swim and do track.
And I'm new to the boards xD


----------



## jbcheerchick93

i'mmmm jesse!

im a girl, and i spell it the guy way.
i have a best guy friend that is jesse too, and its so funny when we're in class.
uhmmmm, second place in the WORLD'S BEST CHEERLEADING FINALS.
school cheerleader as welll,
freshman, at 14 years old
love me some best friends, tyler-marie, angelo, kelly, rachel, martina, olivia, and danielle
hahahaah yeahh IM me or something!!


love the DIS <3


P.S. SEAN I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!! like story of my life..jkjkjk


----------



## Beach Bum

jbcheerchick93 said:


> i'mmmm jesse!
> 
> im a girl, and i spell it the guy way.
> i have a best guy friend that is jesse too, and its so funny when we're in class.
> uhmmmm, second place in the WORLD'S BEST CHEERLEADING FINALS.
> school cheerleader as welll,
> freshman, at 14 years old
> love me some best friends, tyler-marie, angelo, kelly, rachel, martina, olivia, and danielle
> hahahaah yeahh IM me or something!!
> 
> 
> love the DIS <3
> 
> 
> P.S. SEAN I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!! like story of my life..jkjkjk




Welcome Jesse, fellow cheer chick. Cheering is so awesome. Congrats on the 2nd place in World's Wow, that is huge. My school squad got 6th in the State last year and this year I am the Captain and I am hoping to make it to the Nationals and win States this year.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Beach Bum said:


> Welcome Jesse, fellow cheer chick. Cheering is so awesome. Congrats on the 2nd place in World's Wow, that is huge. My school squad got 6th in the State last year and this year I am the Captain and I am hoping to make it to the Nationals and win States this year.



omgsh i know it was amazing! and thanks


haha yeah im treying out for the school squad this year, its 7, 8, & 9 put together and only freshman get to be captians....hopefully me!


also doing all star cheerleading. so much fun. you would love it!


----------



## Beach Bum

jbcheerchick93 said:


> omgsh i know it was amazing! and thanks
> 
> 
> haha yeah im treying out for the school squad this year, its 7, 8, & 9 put together and only freshman get to be captians....hopefully me!
> 
> 
> also doing all star cheerleading. so much fun. you would love it!


I used to do allstars before I entered highschool and that was a blast. I have been cheering since pee wees at the age of 5.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Beach Bum said:


> I used to do allstars before I entered highschool and that was a blast. I have been cheering since pee wees at the age of 5.



awww! i love our little ones, they are so cute. and at my all stars they actually make schedule changes for all of the practices cause we have over 160 kids in 11 different school districts. and high schools practice wed & tues nights, and for the oldest kids we have early morning sunday pracs so that they can make it, (cause of work). our team owner is a sweetheart, one of her daughters is a coach and the other is on the team.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

p.s. HI KOLBY!!


----------



## Beach Bum

jbcheerchick93 said:


> awww! i love our little ones, they are so cute. and at my all stars they actually make schedule changes for all of the practices cause we have over 160 kids in 11 different school districts. and high schools practice wed & tues nights, and for the oldest kids we have early morning sunday pracs so that they can make it, (cause of work). our team owner is a sweetheart, one of her daughters is a coach and the other is on the team.




That is so awesome. I have met so many great people in cheer. My BFF is also a cheerleader and I met her in pee wees when we were both 5. We ended up in the same kindergarten class as well and have been in the same class ever since. We are now  both 17.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

awe thats a great story to tell your kids and grandkids when they're hanging out cause you two will still be bestfriends.


----------



## Beach Bum

jbcheerchick93 said:


> awe thats a great story to tell your kids and grandkids when they're hanging out cause you two will still be bestfriends.



Yep we have already talked about her and I being each others kids God Mothers.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

haha me too, even though im only 14 :/ i still know everything about my kids godparents, how many kids i want to have, names, and my whole wedding planned. my mom thinks im crazy but idc


----------



## Beach Bum

Ha Ha, that is great. I have been with my boyfriend since May 27th 2006 and on Sunday he is heading off to college and I am going to be away from him until thanksgiving holiday. So we are going to the Smokey Mountains in a cabin for an overnight. I can't believe my parents agree, but I guess he has been around so long they trust him.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo hahaha im kidding but wow thats B-I-G!

and really, the time will fly with cheerleading and everything and before you know it you'll see him again


----------



## Beach Bum

jbcheerchick93 said:


> OoOoOoOoOoOoOoOo hahaha im kidding but wow thats B-I-G!
> 
> and really, the time will fly with cheerleading and everything and before you know it you'll see him again



Thank You, I sure hope so. I have never been away from him for this period of time before.


----------



## katelin&saraBFF

Heyy
Im Katelin.
I have had this for lyk, a month.
I know like, no one except my bestie sara..
but she dont really count!!! 

ha


----------



## Beach Bum

katelin&saraBFF said:


> Heyy
> Im Katelin.
> I have had this for lyk, a month.
> I know like, no one except my bestie sara..
> but she dont really count!!!
> 
> ha




Hey I have been talking with your BFF through pm the past few days.


----------



## Dis_Craig

Hey, im Craig. Just got back from a 2 week holiday at the Hard Rock Hotel.
Dont know anyone on here  
Looks like a great little disney community anyways


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Dis_Craig said:


> Hey, im Craig. Just got back from a 2 week holiday at the Hard Rock Hotel.
> Dont know anyone on here
> Looks like a great little disney community anyways



WELCOME!! lol 
This is a pretty awesome place. 
I'm Julie, by the way.


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

hey craig!

you live in england?
well hi from north of the border haha!

ill just introduce myself again here, it seems to make sense, seeing as i've never really properly done it and iv been here for like 3 years haha!

helen, 16, 17 on the 14th august
scotland
i dance,a lot
love music and all things to do with clothing design 

done quite a few disney trips now, 6 to florida and 3 to paris


----------



## Dis_Craig

Hey, thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
Im from north east england 
Im 17  and turn 18 on the 28th August.
Just got back from holiday this morning, feel really tired, everyone else is sleeping in my house. 
I have been to disney errm a few times, and to disneyland paris once with school.


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

ahh not so far away!
except im in the west coast, just down from Glasgow!

ooooh wow!
enjoy yourself?


----------



## Dis_Craig

yups! it was awsome  shame it is over for another year.
We have booked up for next year already


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

ooooo really?

when are you going?
coz we're booked up too!


----------



## Dis_Craig

Yup  
Were staying the the royal pacific resort at universal.
I think its either July or August.
How about you ??


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

aww woww 

i might just miss you depending on when your going, we're going soon as the Scottish schools finish
so thats like theee

29th June or somethin?

staying at Wildreness Lodge again


----------



## Dis_Craig

sounds good . Hope you have a good time.
Do you have msn ??


----------



## Beach Bum

Welcome to this wonderful place. My name is Maddie


----------



## Dis_Craig

Beach Bum said:


> Welcome to this wonderful place. My name is Maddie



Thanks!


----------



## Mustang101

Hi my name is Mustang, at least that's what I think of most of the time... cars! 

Glad to be on the boards.  Gotta raise my post count so I can attach a pic of my dog in another thread


----------



## amloveaffair

Hello new people. I'm Sam


----------



## Beach Bum

Mustang101 said:


> Hi my name is Mustang, at least that's what I think of most of the time... cars!
> 
> Glad to be on the boards.  Gotta raise my post count so I can attach a pic of my dog in another thread



Hello Mustang, my name is Maddie. Welcome to this wonderful place.


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

Hey, I'm Ryan, and I'm about as Newbie as you can get.

I joined the dis-boards just a few weeks ago, and so far I 'm liking it 

You could say that I'm a HUGE fan of everything Disney, but that would be an understatement. I'm spending my summer looking forward to the release of some really cool books, (Breaking Dawn, and The Kingdom Keepers: Disney at Dawn), hanging out with friends, and getting ready for my freshman year of high school. Of course now I'll also try my best to spend some time here.

I don't think I've got anything else to say, but if anyone's got any helpful hints for a newbie, please tell me!


----------



## minniemouse440044

IrishFinneganFan said:


> Hey, I'm Ryan, and I'm about as Newbie as you can get.
> 
> I joined the dis-boards just a few weeks ago, and so far I 'm liking it
> 
> You could say that I'm a HUGE fan of everything Disney, but that would be an understatement. I'm spending my summer looking forward to the release of some really cool books, (Breaking Dawn, and The Kingdom Keepers: Disney at Dawn), hanging out with friends, and getting ready for my freshman year of high school. Of course now I'll also try my best to spend some time here.
> 
> I don't think I've got anything else to say, but if anyone's got any helpful hints for a newbie, please tell me!



hey!
im rachel.
and im a huge disney freak!!!
im 14 turning 15 day after christmas!
welcome to the boards!


----------



## Mustang101

Beach Bum said:


> Hello Mustang, my name is Maddie. Welcome to this wonderful place.



Thank you Maddie.


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Hi everyone. I'm Victoria.


----------



## ilikegoats

hi i'm new here i just signed up.
nice to meet you all


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

welcome everyone!
i'm jaimie.


----------



## ComfyinNautica

ilikegoats said:


> hi i'm new here i just signed up.
> nice to meet you all



Welcome, I'm Alli.

And I love your sig


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

minniemouse440044 said:


> hey!
> im rachel.
> and im a huge disney freak!!!
> im 14 turning 15 day after christmas!
> welcome to the boards!



Thanks Rachel!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Welcome everyone. 
I'm Alexis.


----------



## Mustang101

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Welcome everyone.
> I'm Alexis.


Hi Alexis I'm Mustang.


----------



## PrincessAriel09

I am alex.
new as in yesterday.

DisneyWorld is my ((real)) home.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Hey guys. xD
Im not new to DIS, but to the TB. -- I've been looking at it for a loooong time now, thought I might actually 'join', heh. ([[I've noticed a lot of people here like JB, wooot! I'm also a huge fan, go Jooooooe. ]])


~Monkey


----------



## PurpleDucky

Yay!
I was wondering when you were gonna come over here!


----------



## FunkyMonkey

PurpleDucky said:


> Yay!
> I was wondering when you were gonna come over here!





Haha, I was too.
I always looked at it, wayyyy too lazy to actually introduce myself.


----------



## Princess victoria

FunkyMonkey said:


> Hey guys. xD
> Im not new to DIS, but to the TB. -- I've been looking at it for a loooong time now, thought I might actually 'join', heh. ([[I've noticed a lot of people here like JB, wooot! I'm also a huge fan, go Jooooooe. ]])
> 
> 
> ~Monkey




YEsssssss!
another JB fan!
*high fives new person*
xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Princess victoria said:


> YEsssssss!
> another JB fan!
> *high fives new person*
> xD





xD


----------



## Princess victoria

FunkyMonkey said:


> xD



What's your name?
if i might ask


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Princess victoria said:


> What's your name?
> if i might ask





You can just call me Monkey for now, lol.
I might give out my name later on, for now, it's a mystery...


----------



## Princess victoria

FunkyMonkey said:


> You can just call me Monkey for now, lol.
> I might give out my name later on, for now, it's a mystery...



hahah
ok that's cool


----------



## Ayefour_Corporation

Hey, I'm new as well.  Just joined today actually... So you're a fellow Sweeney Lover.


----------



## IntellectualTortoise

Salut.  Je m'appelle John.  Or that's what you can call me, at least.


----------



## Princess victoria

goodness!
so many new people at one time!
hahaha

but it's good 

Hello everyone


i'm Victoria xD
and i am quite a fan of the Jonas brothers as you can guess from my siggy



and  to everyone!


----------



## WillTurner'sGirl

Hey people! im " new here" so yeah! Lets chit chat!


----------



## Em&Em

God I am terrible at these intros

 My name is Emma or just plain old Em. I am 14 years old and am going into the 9th grade this year. Ahhhhhh, First year of highschool. Some things I really like are playing the guitar, photography, music(all types mostly), movies, Twilight Series(Vampires Rock), and of course anything Disney. Looking forward to chatting with everyone here.


----------



## llama62

Im Andrew, not new here. My main interests are fantasy baseball, music, NASCAR and my friends. Im an incoming freshman


----------



## PurpleDucky

FunkyMonkey said:


> You can just call me Monkey for now, lol.
> I might give out my name later on, for now, it's a mystery...



I think I possibly know it...
if it's on your Gaia name that is


----------



## Mustang101

FunkyMonkey said:


> Hey guys. xD
> Im not new to DIS, but to the TB. -- I've been looking at it for a loooong time now, thought I might actually 'join', heh. ([[I've noticed a lot of people here like JB, wooot! I'm also a huge fan, go Jooooooe. ]])
> 
> 
> ~Monkey



Hi I'm mustang..You reminded me of someone I know!


----------



## lalalie

i'm new too. =] 
my name is shante. i'm 16. i'm obsessed with jack;s mannequin. volleyball is my life. 
and yeah. hi everyone!


----------



## bubberly_gurls

im new only just joined!!

cant reveal my name but you can call me bubberly !!


----------



## Em&Em

bubberly_gurls said:


> im new only just joined!!
> 
> cant reveal my name but you can call me bubberly !!


Hi bubberly, nice to have you here. I am Em


----------



## TowerOfTerrorJunkie4

Hi Im Sarah and Im new the the Disney Forums, i use to be on a BSB one but someone hacked that. I'm excited to meet other teens that <3 disney as much as i do


----------



## xPrincessSmilesx

Woo Hi everyone, I'm Emma 16 (will be 17 in like 9 days  )

I love well lots of things music, also a total musicals freak adore my friends,  cat Oscar and loads of other things. 
Ooooh and I'm from the UK as well, English girl here!


----------



## CareBear00

I haven't introduced myself on here yet..so here it goes. 

I'm Tiff and I'm 16 years old, 17 in November. 
I have an older sister Megan (18), a younger brother Mike (14) and a younger sister Angela (11).
I love Disney, field hockey, softball, and Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Em&Em

xPrincessSmilesx said:


> Woo Hi everyone, I'm Emma 16 (will be 17 in like 9 days  )
> 
> I love well lots of things music, also a total musicals freak adore my friends, ***** cat Oscar and loads of other things.
> Ooooh and I'm from the UK as well, English girl here!



Yeah another Emma to join the club. Me and Goofyandplutoluver are both Emma's. Welcome


----------



## Em&Em

CareBear00 said:


> I haven't introduced myself on here yet..so here it goes.
> 
> I'm Tiff and I'm 16 years old, 17 in November.
> I have an older sister Megan (18), a younger brother Mike (14) and a younger sister Angela (11).
> I love Disney, field hockey, softball, and Carrie Underwood.



Welcome Tiff, my name is Em it is nice to meet you.


----------



## xPrincessSmilesx

Em&Em said:


> Yeah another Emma to join the club. Me and Goofyandplutoluver are both Emma's. Welcome




Woo  

Nice to meet you fellow Emma


----------



## katz_r_awsum

Hey everyone!!!!!

My name is Jackie, I joined last month but I haven't really got to know any body yet.  Sooo............ yeah.  I'm still kind of new.

Hello!


----------



## RaggedyAnnPrincess

Hi I'm Hannah!
I've been on Dis for about 2-3 years, I don't post very often, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## CutieEm

Hey, I'm Cutieem

I've been on dis for a few years, and I was playing on VMK till it closed. So my friend told me about the teen board so I thought I would try it out!


----------



## Em&Em

CutieEm said:


> Hey, I'm Cutieem
> 
> I've been on dis for a few years, and I was playing on VMK till it closed. So my friend told me about the teen board so I thought I would try it out!



Are you another Emma. My name is Emma, but everyone just calls me Em. It is nice to have you here.


----------



## CutieEm

Em&Em said:


> Are you another Emma. My name is Emma, but everyone just calls me Em. It is nice to have you here.



Actually Emily. But same, everyone just calls me emma


----------



## IrishTink

hey, i've been on the DISboards for 2 years but havent been on recently so... i will re-introduce myself:
my name is Hayley
i am 15
i love disney
i am a fun person!


----------



## Fatphil32

What's up ya'll?
I'm John. 14 years of age [15 in December]. Going to be a freshman.
I live in Bloomington, Indiana.. home of the Hoosiers.
I've got a mom who is on here [jfis1020] & I have a younger brother, younger sister, & older step-sister.
I love all sports. Snowboarding, football, & baseball are my favorites.
I travel a lot. I go to Cincinnati a lot for Cincinnati Reds & Bengals games.
I'm a DVC member & have been on two Disney cruises & three Carnival.
I'm pretty much destined to be a travel agent when I grow up... or do something sports related.
I'm pretty sarcastic. Anytime I act cocky, it's my form of sarcasm, so don't take me seriously.

That's about it.


----------



## Em&Em

welcome John, I am Em


----------



## msim93

Im Myles. Turned 15 in May.
I live in Lower Alabama.
DVC member and visit Disney at least once a year. favorite ride is mission space.
My main hobby is anything Radio Control. like RC planes and heli's. Im a member of RCgroups. If anyone has an account on there, message me.
Im a quiet person, and hoped I could make some friends on here, but its turning out that I'd rather read than post. trying to change that, though.


----------



## dissoccergrl

Hello! My name is Kaley, and I live about an hour and a half away from Disney World!!!!! I go there about once a month(I never get tired of it.)  
I love to read and write. I love, love, love sports, which is why I'm typing and watching the first pre-season football game of the season (sorry for any typos!) Soccer is my life, but I've been playing so hard for most of my life that I've had to retire at 15.   Sad, I know, but I'm thinking about passing on my knowledge as a coach to the younger leagues. I'm part of the marching band, but this year I switched from tenor sax to guard(I get to twirl a six foot flag!!) 
My mom runs with the WISH team and I've finally gotten around to seeing why she's so addicted to this site!
Well, I've got to see why there's a flag on the field(most likely someone's cheating!!!)


----------



## Disneylover 2

I'm Claudia.

Well, alot of people know me here, but...

I'm 13
I obviously love disneyland
going to the 8 grade


----------



## Padrepride

What's up guys, I'm Michael. I am a refugee from the vmk boards after it closed. I am an intense Padres fan and I love playing french horn in my marching band. I live about 2 hours away from Disneyland which is awesome. If you're wondering, the guy in my signature is San Diego Padres 3rd basemen Kevin Kouzmanoff who is my hero.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

heyyy im sophie. im not sure if i already posted on here...

i am 13 years old and love eeyore. xD


----------



## PunkRockFruitLoop

Hmmm! Well, my names Rachel.
I've been here for a while, but haven't been on as much as I'd like to be.
I don't have many friends here, yet, so feel free to say Hi !


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

Hey my name is Cara, im twelve years old and im really nice.


----------



## natcat117

Padrepride said:


> I love playing french horn in my marching band.



 Looks like I found a fellow French horn!

Hey! I'm Natalie and I'm going to be senior in high school. I was in marching band  and I played trumpet in Jazz but I'm getting out of both.  My school's band program is really messed up with the types of people in charge so I decided it wasn't worth it.   Other than that I love reading and I'm a big Josh Groban and Michael Buble fan.


----------



## dizneykid1125

210th post ya 

My name is Zach.
I'm on at random times. The dog in my avatar is my dog. I feed him, bath him, and train him. We're going to the North American Nationals for Agility.


----------



## dizneykid1125

subscribing


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Hey there, my name is Alicia.  My mom recently just got me and my brother an annual pass to Disney World, and I absolutly love going.  I have been going to theme parks my whole life as my mom loves them.  We have had passes to Sea World/Busch Gardens since I was 3 and I go with my friends there all the time.  My first trip to disney I think I was 6?  I don't remember.  I remember my mom got us passes that year and we had them till I was about 10.  Where we switched to Universal.  Now this year we are back to Disney.  I only live 1 1/2 from disney and 2 hours from Orlando, so we usually just go for Day trips or weekend visits.  I wish I could stay longer though because I absolutly LOVE Disney :].

Hmmmm some more about me.  I am going to be a Senior, very excited :].  I ride horses, mainly Dressage.  My favorite Disney character is Goofy, I don't know why but ever since i was little he was my favorite.  Hmmmmm, I don't know.  Thats all I suppose lol.


----------



## ehoops120912

Hi everyone! my name is Emma!! im 14 and starting high school tomarrow! i love disney! im going in september!


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Hi I'm Ashley and I'm 16!

I am new to the teen forums. But I have been a dis member since Apr 2007. I have been hanging out at the Virtual Gaming Forums (formerly known as the Virtual Magic Kingdom). I was kind of losing interest at that board since I really don't get into virtual games since vmk closed. So I guess you will be seeing me around here more.


----------



## jcfreak15

Hi! I just signed up with DISboards yesterday. I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Joshua Christian Sayers. You can just call me Josh, but not "Joshie". Only my mom can do that. My family's been planning to go to Disney World for close to three years. Hopefully this September, it will happen. 

I'm 15 and will turn 16 in November. I love video games (especially Sonic the Hedgehog), but I have other hobbies like writing and drawing. I hope to be an Animator or Video Game Designer when I graduate college.

I'm a fan of Miley Cyrus , and the Jonas Bros. I also like the Beach Boys and the Beatles.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

k soo i guess ill do this again soo u dont have to search lol

Im Amanda 
im 15
i live in Indiana(the most exciting place in the world.....NOT!!) 
my bday is May 11th....
I love disney lol
Im homeschooled- im in 10th AND 11th grade lol
i like to read,play video games, eat, tv...lol 
blonde hair blue eyes...5'4" 
cant wait till my Disney trip = September 16-30! woot! lol
stayin at the pop n doin deluxe dining plan


----------



## PrincessKel_33

hi guys
so, im sorta new to this thing
my name is kelly.
i live in ohio
im 15 years old, a sophmore.
its pretty boring here...
i run track. previously a level 8 gymnast.
ive been to disney, four times?
&& im pretty excited to be going on the DCL next summer(for the first time)
im pretty much in love with brett farve.&& is currently a jets fan?!? 
well i like to talk, so yeah=)


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Hi everyone! And to all the new people, WELCOME!!

My name is Julie, and I'm 18. I live in the wonderful state of New Jersey! I've been to WDW roughly 18 times. I kinda lost count a while back. lol
I listen to every kind of music except rap and opera. I love watching movies, reading, playing sports, mostly fun stuff. I'll be a freshman in college this year, and i'm totally excited, and a little scared. 
Um, I guess that's it. I'll see you around!!


----------



## OctoPie

Hi I am Josh , I came from the Disney Online Boards where we talked about VMk and other disney online games. I am 13 years old and I like to play on the computer,swim,boat and have fun with friends

i would like you to guys to call me Octo. Please and thank you!


----------



## Princess victoria

jcfreak15 said:


> Hi! I just signed up with DISboards yesterday. I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Joshua Christian Sayers. You can just call me Josh, but not "Joshie". Only my mom can do that. My family's been planning to go to Disney World for close to three years. Hopefully this September, it will happen.
> 
> I'm 15 and will turn 16 in November. I love video games (especially Sonic the Hedgehog), but I have other hobbies like writing and drawing. I hope to be an Animator or Video Game Designer when I graduate college.
> 
> I'm a fan of Miley Cyrus , and the Jonas Bros. I also like the Beach Boys and the Beatles.



Yesss
*high fives*
another Jonas Brother fan
LoL

but i don't like Miley at all


LoL





well
i've poste several times before but i'll post again
I'm Victoria 
i'm 15
and i'll be a Sophmore in high school this year 
i'm in band and choir
and as you can tell from my siggy
I'm a HUUUGGGE Jonas Brothers fan


----------



## xpiglet26x

I am Alice. 

I am in love with Edward.


----------



## goob9954

I'm Gunnar Hey everyone yo travis how's it goin please pm me cause your awesome


----------



## randomguy17

hi i'm new


----------



## Em&Em

Hello everyone, nice to meet you all. My name is Em and if you ever need anything feel free to P.M. me.


----------



## LuisT

Hey everyone. I have been on Disboards for A WHILE. But not as active..

Hey Guys,

Name is Luis.
Going to be Sophomore 
I am going to be on the Volleyball team 
travel volleyball <3

thats it.


----------



## Pigglet

Hi everyone!

I just signed up to the DIS because I noticed there was a Teen Board! I've never noticed it before, but I've never really looked around much!

A bit about me!
My name's Lisa, I'm 14 and I live in England. 
I'm a Disney addict!  We've been 5 times, I wish it was more but the airfare is so expensive! I went on my first Disney Cruise in March of this year, it was part of my best holiday ever. We're not going back to the magic for 2 years now so I'm really depressed!

I love Reading, I recently got into the Twilight Saga, It rocks!  
Music is another thing that I love, my favourite band is Keane but I bet most of you won't know them.  

I can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey everyone, i dont think i have ever formally introduced myself, so here goes. 

I'm Eddie, i'm 
14 and from South Boston. 
I will be a freshman in autumn. 
I'm in the marching band, and i play basketball, and run track. 
i love twilight.  
i mostly listen to alternative rock, my favorite bands are: blink-182, system of a down, and death cab for cutie. 

peacee =)


----------



## Em&Em

Hello everyone who just joined recently. I am Em, nice to meet ya all.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

i know ive posted on her like a trillion times but here i go again... 

im sophie and im 13 years old and im going into 8th grade. i love the jonas brothers and disney and the twilight series and i like cats. i am a hyper, outgoing person and i love the DIS boards and hope to make a lot more friends on here than i have now.


----------



## shkabob1

hi ir new


----------



## alternativepirate

Hey everyone! My name is Alexandra and I'm from Canada. I am a huge Disney World fanatic. I'm there at least a couple times a year and I love finding hidden mickeys and being at the parks from opening to closing (which can end up being 16 hours or more). I love Pirates of the Caribbean  
and bands like We are Scientists and The Bravery. I am also a big reailty tv fan (woo! amazing race, big brother, survivor)
Anwway, I am glad to be around DIS. Looks great


----------



## Justinex3

hey ya'll
names justine
i had an account but i got a new computer and decided to make a new account. i love disney! it what makes me happy;
i love bands liek paramore and panic at the disco;
im not really into cliques and having one specific style; so yea you can say im versitile
love making new friends& meeting new people. 
happy to be on DIS again.


----------



## HannahBanana

Hey im Hannah :] I just turned 13 :] So hey everybody :]


----------



## chicklets

Hey everybody, most of you know me on the VJJ thread or now know as the nana's angels thread, but just incase...

I'm mandy
some people call me Manders, Manda, Mand, just anything you all want to.
oh but you can't call me TIPS cus thats Tomsters (tom's) nickname for me.

anyways, i'm a sophomore
ummm yea thats all i can think of


----------



## Cdtflower

Yo, I'm Carly.  I'm gonna be in 9th grade this year.  I just joined a few days ago.  I am obsessed with dance, travel, my friends, Gilad (on fitTv), and...the cheetah girls!!!  Ok, the cg movies are pretty cheesy...but i luv them anyway. lol....ya idk what else to say 'cept c u around the boards! hehe dancing banana


----------



## life of the party

Hey everyone!
I'm katie, please call me katie not "life of the party" haha
I've been on her for a while, but only recently have i been very active on here .

I used to not come on cause i just didnt have anyone to talk to , i was just posting .
So if you feel like that , just keep posting & you'll make tons of friends!
Also visit the Nana's angels thread & you will make LOTS of friends


----------



## princess*jasmine

Hi i'm new here and i love everything about disney


----------



## yymon95

Hi I am Alec. I usually come to WDW every year. I live in California but we love WDW better then DL.


----------



## eyndyel

my name is angelica. im from the philippines. im 19 years old and i love mickey mouse and pooh!


----------



## jazworth_hazz_94

hello. im hasegrea. but, im shure that that will be hard to remember so you can call me hazz. i like jonas brothers and everything disney, and when my mom told me that this site had a teen forum, i was so happy. im 14 and my birthday is january 18, and i cant wait to get to know all of you on here!


----------



## CrazyChik

jazworth_hazz_94 said:


> hello. im hasegrea. but, im shure that that will be hard to remember so you can call me hazz. i like jonas brothers and everything disney, and when my mom told me that this site had a teen forum, i was so happy. im 14 and my birthday is january 18, and i cant wait to get to know all of you on here!



OMG you have my name and your birthday is only 10 days after mine


----------



## jazworth_hazz_94

CrazyChik said:


> OMG you have my name and your birthday is only 10 days after mine



even freekier.


----------



## KidGoofy

Wait there are 2 Hazzi's now...well now this is getting confusing


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Wait there are 2 Hazzi's now...well now this is getting confusing



No i'm Hazzi or Haz and she's just Hazz


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...oh. So one has to zz's


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> lol...oh. So one has to zz's


----------



## KidGoofy

wow...I think this is the first time Hazzi didn't have a comeback...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> wow...I think this is the first time Hazzi didn't have a comeback...lol



 
School started yesterday (9th grade baby! ), I tell you 6 weeks is not long enough! My sarcastic remarks and wit are being saved for the morons at school. Seriously i'm all sarcasmed out! Nice Hazzi needed an airing anyway


----------



## tinkerbell12

CrazyChik said:


> School started yesterday (9th grade baby! ), I tell you 6 weeks is not long enough! My sarcastic remarks and wit are being saved for the morons at school. Seriously i'm all sarcasmed out! Nice Hazzi needed an airing anyway



I feel bad for the morons at your school.


----------



## metsluva57

heey im kelly 
I love to dance and play softball. I've been on here since early august. I love the disboards their so fun!!!! I love the mets and twilight(as you can probably already tell)!!!!!! TEAM EDWARDD!!! haha okayyy bye [:


----------



## CrazyChik

tinkerbell12 said:


> I feel bad for the morons at your school.



I don't.


----------



## life of the party

jazworth_hazz_94 said:


> hello. im hasegrea. but, im shure that that will be hard to remember so you can call me hazz. i like jonas brothers and everything disney, and when my mom told me that this site had a teen forum, i was so happy. im 14 and my birthday is january 18, and i cant wait to get to know all of you on here!


 


CrazyChik said:


> OMG you have my name and your birthday is only 10 days after mine


 
:O
I never thought there would ever be another "hasgrea" on the tb xD
Thats so cool!


----------



## tinkerbell12

CrazyChik said:


> I don't.





Haha I want to see you give sarcastic remarks to them.


----------



## CrazyChik

tinkerbell12 said:


> Haha I want to see you give sarcastic remarks to them.



Lol.
It's nothing special


----------



## Summerlee

Hi everybody my name is Summer! I'm new here =]


----------



## soccercruiser87

Summerlee said:


> Hi everybody my name is Summer! I'm new here =]



welcome!!


----------



## Summerlee

soccercruiser87 said:


> welcome!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Summerlee said:


> Hi everybody my name is Summer! I'm new here =]



Hi Summer I'm Kayla. 

I love your name btw.


----------



## Summerlee

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hi Summer I'm Kayla.
> 
> I love your name btw.



Thank you, Kayla is pretty too. =]


----------



## Em&Em

Summerlee said:


> Hi everybody my name is Summer! I'm new here =]


Welcome Summer, my name is Em. I know you will enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Summerlee

Em&Em said:


> Welcome Summer, my name is Em. I know you will enjoy yourself here.



Hi there Em! I'm pretty sure of it too


----------



## imagineer4life

Summerlee said:


> Hi everybody my name is Summer! I'm new here =]



i love the name summer :] like summer roberts from the oc.

if i could marry any women in the whole universe it would be summer roberts.


----------



## rocker123

imagineer4life said:


> i love the name summer :] like summer roberts from the oc.
> 
> if i could marry any women in the whole universe it would be summer roberts.



because it's hot.


----------



## #1DisneyFreak

Im #1DisneyFreak. Ilike Basketball, reading, drawing, and traveling.  Oh Yeah!!


----------



## daspunk

Im Meagan, I am also new to this site =)
I like to draw and find interesting ways to entertain myself. Word.


----------



## Em&Em

Hi Meaghan , nice to meet ya. I am Em


----------



## PosessedEeyore

y'all can call me sophie, or sofa. which ever one works. but i think most of you know that. =D


----------



## Mrs.Musso

hey. im taylor :]
ive been going on here for about  a year and just got a screenname today.
ive been to disney world twice and i (might) be going again this november.
looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## MuskratSusie

Hey taylor!  to the DIS TB board! Enjoy your stay here with us! 
(I know I already said welcome on the random thread but wanted to again! )


----------



## Mrs.Musso

MuskratSusie said:


> Hey taylor!  to the DIS TB board! Enjoy your stay here with us!
> (I know I already said welcome on the random thread but wanted to again! )



haha thank you all you are so nice :]


----------



## ♥Princess_Hazz♥

hello. im hazz. my real name is hasegrea. i had another account, but my parents threw away the information.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I'm going to introduce myself on here because I need a little break from my English paper. So here goes nothing. 

Hey! I'm Julie and I'm 18 years old. I'm currently a freshman in college. I live in NJ, but I go to school in PA. I love sports. I play tennis and I love watching football (GO EAGLES!!). I love talking to people and hanging out. You will mostly find me on the Nana's Angels thread. Oh, and most people call me Nana (looong story).  I listen to every kind of music and I love watching movies. Erm, I guess that's it. PM me if anyone wants to talk!!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I'll introduce myself because most people probably don't know who I am. My name is Kevin, I'm 18 and I'm a freshman in college. I play every sport known to man and play drums in band. I also like movies,video games, and going on road trips with my friends.


----------



## notokay

Hey people, Im Zander if you were wondering. I'm new here. I play guitar and bass and I love MCR.


----------



## tinkerbell12

Hi. I'm Emily and I'm a ninja.


----------



## lpe_bratz

Hi I'm Lauren.

I'm 14 and live in the US.

If you ever need anything, feel free to PM me!

=]]


----------



## soccer_tink

Hey Im Kristin 
I love jonas brothers 
i play club soccer
i love tinker bell 
and i love to dance 
i think thatz bout it
o and
  NICK J IS OFF THE CHAIN!!  
 Go Banana Go Go Banana


----------



## PrincessKally

Hey Everyone!

I don't know how many of you guys remember me, I've been a member for a while, but have taken a unknown hietus from the DISBoards (Impossible! I know) But I'm back! So for the newbies, or those who don't know I'm Lauren!


----------



## Em&Em

Welcome and hello to Taylor, Kristen , & Lauren. My name is Em and it is great to have you all here.


----------



## -flyhigh.

Hi im Skyla. ( iknow i have a weird name  )
mmhmm im a NEWBIE. 
I'm 14. Ummm. Im a triplet.
Hockey is very cool. but im not good at it.
I play Volleyball, Soccer and Track. 
Ive been to disney 3, or 4 times.
k thats it. bye !


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

-flyhigh. said:


> Hi im Skyla. ( iknow i have a weird name  )
> mmhmm im a NEWBIE.
> I'm 14. Ummm. Im a triplet.
> Hockey is very cool. but im not good at it.
> I play Volleyball, Soccer and Track.
> Ive been to disney 3, or 4 times.
> k thats it. bye !



Beautiful name!
Welcome to the dis. 

-------

Haven't posted here yet..

I'm nicole.
I'm 13...
Enjoy tap, soccer, golf and tennis.


----------



## nickjonas1221

hi im sarah and ive been to disney 16 or 17 times and i am the biggest nick jonas fan ever. disney world and nick jonas. my 2 favorite things!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickjonas1221

yeah thats it bascily about who i am




IVE BEEN BOOED BY *EM&EM*


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I'm Kody. And I'm obsessed with Kevin Jonas


----------



## Em&Em

Hi Skyla, Sarah, and Kody and welcome to the Dis. My name is Em.


----------



## DisneyWorldGirl27745

You should join the Jonas thread Sarah and Kody.

I haven't introduced myself

I'm Jade
I'm 14
I love Jonas Brothers, Disney, laughing, Marshmellows and this guy:  and this guy: 
I've been to Disney all my life.
I've been third-row at a Jonas Concert
and that's pretty much it. This is me.


----------



## MsBelle

Hi I'm 13 my name is Kait . I am in the Band we have no middle school. I am going to Disney in December (3 time).I think Hannah Montana is old, but like her show.I <3 the Jo Bros. BYE ! ! ! ! ! ;-P


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hey Kait, Kody, Sarah and Skyla. 

Im Elin.


----------



## mmb123

I'm Michelle
I'm 16 
I love the Jonas Brothers and going to Disney.


----------



## Em&Em

Hi Jade, Kait & Michelle. My name is Em, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

I haven't posted on the disboard in months, possibly a year so I thought I'll just reintroduce myself to all these unfamiliar people.
I'm Charmaine. I'll be 18 in less then a month, October 22nd. I'm in my first year of college, going for photography.
My next disney trip is to Disneyland in a month.


----------



## HouseMD1120

So i haven't introduced myself at all...

My name is Hunter... Im a girl with a guy's name
Im 14
i play tennis and basketball, hopefully going to start marathons/triathlons
I've been to Disney over 27 times
My next trips are in october, december, and january


----------



## disneydancer11

heey. i'm jenna! i'm a cheerleader and a dancer. 17 years old, 18 in 3 months. this thing makes me confused hahah


----------



## Jada36088

Hello I'm Savannah.
My mom goes on this board a lot and told me i should go on because I want to do the Career start program and to meet people.


----------



## Em&Em

Tiinkerbelle said:


> I haven't posted on the disboard in months, possibly a year so I thought I'll just reintroduce myself to all these unfamiliar people.
> I'm Charmaine. I'll be 18 in less then a month, October 22nd. I'm in my first year of college, going for photography.
> My next disney trip is to Disneyland in a month.


 I remember you Charmaine. Welcome back.



HouseMD1120 said:


> So i haven't introduced myself at all...
> 
> My name is Hunter... Im a girl with a guy's name
> Im 14
> i play tennis and basketball, hopefully going to start marathons/triathlons
> I've been to Disney over 27 times
> My next trips are in october, december, and january


 Hey Hunter, I am Em



disneydancer11 said:


> heey. i'm jenna! i'm a cheerleader and a dancer. 17 years old, 18 in 3 months. this thing makes me confused hahah


 Hi Jenna, it is nice to meet you. Have loads of fun here. I am Em and I am 14.



Jada36088 said:


> Hello I'm Savannah.
> My mom goes on this board a lot and told me i should go on because I want to do the Career start program and to meet people.


 Hey Savannah, My name is Em and it is nice to meet you. Have fun here and you will meet so many nice people on the teenboards.


----------



## Justinex3

hey, im not new;
just reintroducing myself;
hoping to make some new teenboard friends;
names justine!
get at me ;]


----------



## footballizlife27

welcome all new disers.im collin.
if you like sports and like the guitar im the one to shout out 2.
so welcome everybody.


----------



## Em&Em

Justinex3 said:


> hey, im not new;
> just reintroducing myself;
> hoping to make some new teenboard friends;
> names justine!
> get at me ;]


 Hey Justine. I am Em



footballizlife27 said:


> welcome all new disers.im collin.
> if you like sports and like the guitar im the one to shout out 2.
> so welcome everybody.


 Hey Collin, I know you.


----------



## tinkerbell626

HI I am Haley. I am VERY new. I am Msbelle's BEST friend here and at school. I am in Band.VERY outgoing. I thing Hannah Montana is kinda old. I <3 the Jo. Bros.. I think I am cool.


----------



## Em&Em

Hi haley and welcome. I am Em


----------



## MsBelle

Hey all Newbies I am kinda new but HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  n:


----------



## Em&Em

Hey MsBelle, I am Em nice to meet you.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Hello everyone new.
im alicia and welcome


----------



## Soarin08

I'm Corey Lyn (yes, I'm a girl) and I'm 18, so I guess I'm qualified to post here. : Anyways, I'm new.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Soarin08 said:


> I'm Corey Lyn (yes, I'm a girl) and I'm 18, so I guess I'm qualified to post here. : Anyways, I'm new.



welcome!!  if you have any questions just ask


----------



## Em&Em

Hi Corey Lyn, what a beautiful name. I am Em nice to have you on the TB.


----------



## pitt02

Im Bryan, im relativly new and im 16. I am a sportsaholic if thats a word and obviously by my sig you can tell I love hockey and the penguins also soccer too.


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

I probably already posted one but it most likely sounded like this: LYKE I HEART TEH JOE BROSSSSSSSSSSS! LA DUHHHH. 

New one:


Hi, im Cara.
I love love love listening to music, it makes me happy. 
I love acting, and I hope to be a successful actress one day.
Everyone of my friends say im,Caring,nice,funny,crazy,fun,pretty, and silly.
I play the flute and have been first chair for a about a year and two months.  
I'd say im really nice, but hey, I could actually be really mean and not even know it.
Im a fan of the Jonas Brothers and have been since 2006. 
Im so blessed to have a family who loves and supports me with everything i do.
I love my savior and grace with all my heart. <3
I play basketball, softball, and golf.
I hate school, its just another downer in my life.  
I guess thats pretty much it.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hi to all new people


----------



## ohdisco

Hey!
Umz, my name is Brianna.
I use to be on here a lot, but then my whole life kinda flipped upside down, I broke off my engagement, moved back in with my momma, and started actually going to school again.
About me...well, I turned 20 this past summer (not a teen, but I everybody in the college forum talks about the college program which I'm not doing at the moment so...).  I'm majoring in History, and will hopefully transfer to UCSD for winter 2010.  I love music of all flavors, but I love indie rock and electronica more than anything.  I could watch arrested development and the office all day, everyday.

yeah.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

ohdisco said:


> Hey!
> Umz, my name is Brianna.
> I use to be on here a lot, but then my whole life kinda flipped upside down, I broke off my engagement, moved back in with my momma, and started actually going to school again.
> About me...well, I turned 20 this past summer (not a teen, but I everybody in the college forum talks about the college program which I'm not doing at the moment so...).  I'm majoring in History, and will hopefully transfer to UCSD for winter 2010.  I love music of all flavors, but I love indie rock and electronica more than anything.  I could watch arrested development and the office all day, everyday.
> 
> yeah.


San Diego? That's cool, my cousins live down there.
I'm hoping to tranfer to UCSC, or UC Monterey Fall term 2010. I'm doing this whole 2 years of community college, finish my IGETC or try to, then transfer. I'm going for photography, the arts program.
I perfer UC's over CSU's anyday.


----------



## Soarin08

Hi Brianna!! I'm kinda new (joined yesterday, lol) but still..... WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## ohdisco

Tiinkerbelle said:


> San Diego? That's cool, my cousins live down there.
> I'm hoping to tranfer to UCSC, or UC Monterey Fall term 2010. I'm doing this whole 2 years of community college, finish my IGETC or try to, then transfer. I'm going for photography, the arts program.
> I perfer UC's over CSU's anyday.



That's cool.  My ex-fiance goes to UCSC (as do my cousin and one of my best friends), and I use to live there because of him.  It's a really nice campus.


----------



## Em&Em

Hey Brianna, my name is Em and glad to have you here on the Dis boards. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## moi_inz

Hi guys! I am also a newbie! My name is Princess and they call me Inz. I'm a Disney Fanatic in all sense! I hope You can welcome me here.... 

Thanks! :


----------



## tinkerbell12

Hi I'm Emily. I love DISing but I don't have much time for it anymore =[.
I love all my DIS friends and I'm superrr addicted to everything computer. 
Talk to me, I'll talk back


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi...


----------



## indiesgirl4ever

hi im new to the teen forums and my name is christine i like twilight and disney and maximum ride...i think its really cool how many teens are on here because at my school everyone thinks that disney is gay  so yeah i hope to create maybe some friend ships on here and just to hang so yeah HI oh yeah i say so yeah alot idk why its just a habit my hands will just do so yeah...


----------



## Em&Em

Hi Inz and Christine and welcome to the TB on the Dis. My name is Em. If you ever need anything just ask.


----------



## wooty813

Hello:
I am Vincent.
I just joined today 10/13/2008
I am more of a funny/sensitive type of person and I realy like super funny movies, and like i said i just joined today so i don't realy know how to do a bunck of stuff but I will figure it out eventualy.


----------



## Em&Em

wooty813 said:


> Hello:
> I am Vincent.
> I just joined today 10/13/2008
> I am more of a funny/sensitive type of person and I realy like super funny movies, and like i said i just joined today so i don't realy know how to do a bunck of stuff but I will figure it out eventualy.


Hello Vincent, my name is Em. Nice to have you here.


----------



## Rappin'ZebRas!!

Im galina (or gaweenie or gaweener)

I had an account on here once but I forgot the log in smart huh 

so Im kinda a noob!


----------



## Em&Em

Hi Galina(what a pretty name) , my name is Em nice to have ya back at the Dis.


----------



## Rappin'ZebRas!!

Em&Em said:


> Hi Galina(what a pretty name) , my name is Em nice to have ya back at the Dis.



Thank you!! Hello Em!

It does feel good to be back


----------



## disneycruise_chick

hiya guys.
my name is emily;but you can call me EM or MILLY(i prefer milly)
i've been on 8cruises.
i'm going on the new years cruise this year!
i'm super stoked.
i was on that one last year.
xoxox.


----------



## Em&Em

disneycruise_chick said:


> hiya guys.
> my name is emily;but you can call me EM or MILLY(i prefer milly)
> i've been on 8cruises.
> i'm going on the new years cruise this year!
> i'm super stoked.
> i was on that one last year.
> xoxox.



Hi Milly, great to have ya here. My name is Emma, but feel free to call me Em. Look forward to get to know ya.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

disneycruise_chick said:


> hiya guys.
> my name is emily;but you can call me EM or MILLY(i prefer milly)
> i've been on 8cruises.
> i'm going on the new years cruise this year!
> i'm super stoked.
> i was on that one last year.
> xoxox.



Hi Milly..
Im Elin
Its nice to have you here on the TB,
I hope you enjoy


----------



## keegro94

Hello I'm Keegan and I'm 14 years old and i like to party.  


No but really I'm Keegan.....

and i party sometimes


----------



## life of the party

disneycruise_chick said:


> hiya guys.
> my name is emily;but you can call me EM or MILLY(i prefer milly)
> i've been on 8cruises.
> i'm going on the new years cruise this year!
> i'm super stoked.
> i was on that one last year.
> xoxox.


 Welcome to the dis :]



keegro94 said:


> Hello I'm Keegan and I'm 14 years old and i like to party.
> 
> 
> No but really I'm Keegan.....
> 
> and i party sometimes


That made me laugh  
haha :]
welcome to the dis :]


----------



## keegro94

life of the party said:


> Welcome to the dis :]
> 
> 
> That made me laugh
> haha :]
> welcome to the dis :]






I use that one for the first days of school too lol

thank you


----------



## tinkerbell12

disneycruise_chick said:


> hiya guys.
> my name is emily;but you can call me EM or MILLY(i prefer milly)
> i've been on 8cruises.
> i'm going on the new years cruise this year!
> i'm super stoked.
> i was on that one last year.
> xoxox.



Sounds fun!
Welcome, Milly.

I'm Emily. Talk to me if you need anything!



keegro94 said:


> Hello I'm Keegan and I'm 14 years old and i like to party.
> 
> 
> No but really I'm Keegan.....
> 
> and i party sometimes



Lol nice.
Hi Keegan. I'm Emily.
And I like to party too.


----------



## keegro94

tinkerbell12 said:


> Sounds fun!
> Welcome, Milly.
> 
> I'm Emily. Talk to me if you need anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nice.
> Hi Keegan. I'm Emily.
> And I like to party too.





The DIS boards is full of party people


----------



## minniemouse440044

keegro94 said:


> Hello I'm Keegan and I'm 14 years old and i like to party.
> 
> 
> No but really I'm Keegan.....
> 
> and i party sometimes



ello keegan..

im rachel
and 14 also 


and i too like to party lol....

acctully i am quite the party animal,
bahahah


----------



## disneychick2721

disneycruise_chick said:


> hiya guys.
> my name is emily;but you can call me EM or MILLY(i prefer milly)
> i've been on 8cruises.
> i'm going on the new years cruise this year!
> i'm super stoked.
> i was on that one last year.
> xoxox.





keegro94 said:


> Hello I'm Keegan and I'm 14 years old and i like to party.
> 
> 
> No but really I'm Keegan.....
> 
> and i party sometimes





Welcome.

Im Kara.


----------



## Lexie is Smlexie

Hey,
Im Lexie-Zoey or    Lexie is Smlexie
Im.... AUSTRALIAN!
Im That_Australian_Kid's older sister.
But I didnt get to america last time our family went bcuz I was at dance camp.

You can Call me um..
Lexi, Lex, Lexie, Zo, Zoey or emperor

no, but anyway

Im 17.. I think...
no.  anyway

yeah

Im a dancer    

lol, keep chilling

Oh yeah
I love Twilight and JB

XXlex


----------



## Em&Em

Hello Keegan & Lexie, Welcome. ,  My name is Em nice to have ya here on the Dis


----------



## MushuGirl06

Hey Everyone,

I'm Brittany
I've been to WDW 6 times start when i was 2 and I am now 17.
I've stayed at Port Orleans French Quarter once, Riverside 4 times, All Star Sports twice.
I don't have a favorite ride because it's too hard to choose.
I play soccer and have 2 younger brothers.

If you would like to know anything else just ask!

Oh yeah...and i have a quick question...does anyone know how to add a picture to your signature cause i have no idea and i have tried like 3 different things and none of them are right lol.


----------



## PinkLadyBug

Hi!! :]

I can't say my name on here. Just call my Pink or something.(from my username)
I live 1 - 1.5 hours from disney.
I have gone there so many times.
I'm a JV cheerleader in 8th grade. I'm a flyer.
I have one older sister.
I am 13.
I love fall.

Now I am just rambling on...


----------



## Disney.Ears

PinkLadyBug said:


> I'm a JV cheerleader in 8th grade. I'm a flyer.



JV Cheerleader for football?


----------



## PinkLadyBug

Disney.Ears said:


> JV Cheerleader for football?



yes our last game is this thurs. (it's an in-school game)
we had our homecoming game like 2 weeks ago(I think, can't really remember)
but yeah. football and soon basketball season will start and I will cheer for that too.

are you a cheerleader?


----------



## Disney.Ears

PinkLadyBug said:


> yes our last game is this thurs. (it's an in-school game)
> we had our homecoming game like 2 weeks ago(I think, can't really remember)
> but yeah. football and soon basketball season will start and I will cheer for that too.
> 
> are you a cheerleader?



Like, a HS cheerleader?

Mhmm  I'm captain for my school's freshmen football team!


----------



## PinkLadyBug

Disney.Ears said:


> Like, a HS cheerleader?
> 
> Mhmm  I'm captain for my school's freshmen football team!



what do you mean by a HS cheerleader?
because our school is a combined High school and middle school.
MS - 6-8th grade
HS - 9-12th grade
but yeah we're on the same campus.


----------



## Disney.Ears

PinkLadyBug said:


> what do you mean by a HS cheerleader?
> because our school is a combined High school and middle school.
> MS - 6-8th grade
> HS - 9-12th grade
> but yeah we're on the same campus.



Oh. So you cheer for the highschool JV football team as an 8th grader?


----------



## blindsided

hi, i'm new 
my name is katherine but you can call me kat
and i'm 18


----------



## PinkLadyBug

Disney.Ears said:


> Oh. So you cheer for the highschool JV football team as an 8th grader?



well, not rlly.
In order to be a cheerleader, you have to be in 8th grade.(we tryout in 7th grade then cheer in 8th) 8th grade is JV and then Varsity is 9th-12th.
a 9th grader can be on Jv though if their score doesn't make the cut for Varsity.


----------



## Em&Em

blindsided said:


> hi, i'm new
> my name is katherine but you can call me kat
> and i'm 18


Hi Kat, I am Em and welcome to the Dis


----------



## PinkLadyBug

Welcome!


----------



## blindsided

thanks!


----------



## Disney.Ears

Welcome Katherine! 
Where in South Jersey are you in?! I live in SJ too! Lol.



PinkLadyBug said:


> well, not rlly.
> In order to be a cheerleader, you have to be in 8th grade.(we tryout in 7th grade then cheer in 8th) 8th grade is JV and then Varsity is 9th-12th.
> a 9th grader can be on Jv though if their score doesn't make the cut for Varsity.



Hmm...That's weird. :/ Well not weird...just different from every school in my area. xD


----------



## PinkLadyBug

yeah we're like the only middle/high school in our district.


----------



## blindsided

Disney.Ears said:


> Welcome Katherine!
> Where in South Jersey are you in?! I live in SJ too! Lol.



I'm in Camden County, like 15 mins east of Philly. :]


----------



## Disney.Ears

blindsided said:


> I'm in Camden County, like 15 mins east of Philly. :]



Shutup noway!  Hahah. I'm almost...the same lol.


----------



## blindsided

Disney.Ears said:


> Shutup noway!  Hahah. I'm almost...the same lol.



haha weirdddd! we could have met before and never even known...


----------



## life of the party

We got another NJer?!

You guys are like bunnies here, everytime i look away theres more!


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Hiya! I'm Megan, to avoid confusion- feel free to call me Alice 

I had a previous account on the DIS that I kinda stopped using and I don't think I've ever really said I was a teen. Well I am and so I thought I'd check out this board for once!

Not too much to say 'bout me here. I was born in CA? I guess that's an interesting fact. Wish I still lived there but that was a long long time ago!

Anyways- can't wait to chat with you all!

Megan (Alice xD)


----------



## Em&Em

Hey Alice, my name is Em. It is nice to have you back on the Dis. You will enjoy it here on the TB.


----------



## diva122094

Some things about me.

Name:Alexandra
Age:13
Birthdayecember 20th


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Thanks for the welcome Em


----------



## disneydork409

*im brand new here on the dis boards.  my name is Deanna, and im 14, in 9th grade. . . yes...  i love disney world,   lol, who here doesnt?  *


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello Alice and Deanna!

my name is Steph and welcome to the boards! ^^

you'll LOVE it here


----------



## diva122094

hey Deena!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## tinkerbell12

Welcome, Alice and Deanna.


----------



## disneydork409

*thanks for the welcome!  i bet ill love it here on the awesome dis boards!  and its Deanna, not Denna, but thats okay, i get that alot...   *


----------



## Em&Em

Hey Deanna, I am Em and I am also 14 and in the 9th grade. I also love Disney. Hope to see ya around the boards.


----------



## disneydork409

Em&Em said:


> Hey Deanna, I am Em and I am also 14 and in the 9th grade. I also love Disney. Hope to see ya around the boards.


Hi Em, nice to meet u.  yes, see u around!


----------



## keegro94

In case you guys didnt hear I like to party lol


Just wanted to say that =]


----------



## wdwllamadancer

keegro94 said:


> In case you guys didnt hear I like to party lol
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that =]



i love your sig! its awesome.


----------



## ElphabaThropp

Hello, all. I'm ElphabaThropp, and although i love the Dis,(and have been a lurker for sometime) I'm still a little shy about my name. I really love Disney, and go  every year. A few days ago, I FINALLY wore down my mother and set up and account. NO ONE IS SAFE!!! just kidding.  Hope to get some excellent posts in. Watch for my craziness!


----------



## Princess victoria

keegro94 said:


> In case you guys didnt hear I like to party lol
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that =]



I like your sig too :]

Volcom is amazing


----------



## tinkerbell12

hey! Welcome to the dis!


----------



## BountyBow

I'm Grant.

I'm relatively new to this site.
Hopefully, I'll have a great time here.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hey Grant. 
Im Elin. 

I hope you're enjoying the DIS so far!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

BountyBow said:


> I'm Grant.
> 
> I'm relatively new to this site.
> Hopefully, I'll have a great time here.



welcome!
the dis is awesome 
and addicting lol
Im Amanda
pm me if u have any questions


----------



## BountyBow

Thanks for the warm welcoming guys.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

We are a very welcoming bunch


----------



## bouncytigger22

I wouldn't say that I am new, I just haven't been on in a while. welcome to everyone that just joined ! I missed everyone


----------



## BountyBow

Smiley.Socks said:


> We are a very welcoming bunch [/QUOTE
> 
> And that's a reason why Dis is such a wonderful community.


----------



## BountyBow

Smiley.Socks said:


> We are a very welcoming bunch



And that's a reason why Dis is such a wonderful community.


----------



## disneychick2721

disneydork409 said:


> *im brand new here on the dis boards.  my name is Deanna, and im 14, in 9th grade. . . yes...  i love disney world,   lol, who here doesnt?  *



Oh my gosh my friend, well eh I dont really like her but whatevs, but yeah her name is Deanna is 14 and in the 9th grade too.
Crazy.
Im 14 and in the 9th grade too btw.  



ElphabaThropp said:


> Hello, all. I'm ElphabaThropp, and although i love the Dis,(and have been a lurker for sometime) I'm still a little shy about my name. I really love Disney, and go  every year. A few days ago, I FINALLY wore down my mother and set up and account. NO ONE IS SAFE!!! just kidding.  Hope to get some excellent posts in. Watch for my craziness!





BountyBow said:


> I'm Grant.
> 
> I'm relatively new to this site.
> Hopefully, I'll have a great time here.



Welcome everyone to the DIS.
Im Kara.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

BountyBow said:


> And that's a reason why Dis is such a wonderful community.



And thats why you joined.. 
Cause we're cool :]


----------



## BountyBow

Smiley.Socks said:


> And thats why you joined..
> Cause we're cool :]



That's exactly why


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hello, new people


----------



## I Am What I Am

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!


I'm Jade and I'm 14. 

Welcome to this wonderful DIS'y place!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

BountyBow said:


> That's exactly why


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hello all new people.


----------



## softball chick

Hi and welcome to all the new people!


----------



## MsBelle

Hi all new people I am relitively new. I am Kaitlin & 13 so new Disers. So have an awsome time.     We are friendly here.


----------



## Em&Em

MsBelle said:


> Hi all new people I am relitively new. I am Kaitlin & 13 so new Disers. So have an awsome time.     We are friendly here.


Welcome Kaitlyn, I am Em.


----------



## life of the party

Welcome everyone!



keegro94 said:


> In case you guys didnt hear I like to party lol
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say that =]


 
No. You like to party SOMETIMES.


xD i still remember that.


----------



## KFoot

Heey folks. I just introduced myself in another thread, but let me do it again.
 

I'm Brooklyn, I'm 17... yeah, I never really moved on from Disney.. and I suck at English, I'm from Denmark... a tiny peninsula-thingy in Scandinavia...  
Right now I stay in SA... awsum country.. it's hot though.. anyways, hello people.  

uh, parteh...


----------



## Em&Em

Hey Brooklyn, what a great name. My name is Emma and good to have you around.


----------



## PalMickey55

hi. im orri. my real name is orazie but my friends call me orri. ive been on the dis since february but dont have a chance to post much. i love disney and im 15 years old.


----------



## diva122094

MsBelle said:


> Hi all new people I am relitively new. I am Kaitlin & 13 so new Disers. So have an awsome time.     We are friendly here.


Welcome Kaitlen!
I am 13 years old too!


KFoot said:


> Heey folks. I just introduced myself in another thread, but let me do it again.
> 
> 
> I'm Brooklyn, I'm 17... yeah, I never really moved on from Disney.. and I suck at English, I'm from Denmark... a tiny peninsula-thingy in Scandinavia...
> Right now I stay in SA... awsum country.. it's hot though.. anyways, hello people.
> 
> uh, parteh...


Welcome Brooklyn!!!
You will love it on here!


PalMickey55 said:


> hi. im orri. my real name is orazie but my friends call me orri. ive been on the dis since february but dont have a chance to post much. i love disney and im 15 years old.



Welcome Orri!
I love disney too!
Havee funn!


----------



## metsluva57

heyy i'm kelly!!! I've been on here for a few months. I'm just re-introducing myself since i havn't been on for like... 2weeks. 

I love to dance, i live in New York (Long Island), and i am twilight OBSESSED!!!! twilight is like.... my lifee!! :] haha


----------



## diva122094

metsluva57 said:


> heyy i'm kelly!!! I've been on here for a few months. I'm just re-introducing myself since i havn't been on for like... 2weeks.
> 
> I love to dance, i live in New York (Long Island), and i am twilight OBSESSED!!!! twilight is like.... my lifee!! :] haha



Kelly is backk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Red~

on another thread, but since I am a teen I figure I will introduce myself here too. 

My name is Tatiana or Tati or just plain old nickname Red. When I get a picture up you will see why.  I am 17 , but will be 18 in less than a month and am officially a Senior in high school, but I am only taking 1 class in high school(English) and the rest at the local University. Of course I love Disney and have been to WDW several times in my life.


----------



## diva122094

~Red~ said:


> on another thread, but since I am a teen I figure I will introduce myself here too.
> 
> My name is Tatiana or Tati or just plain old nickname Red. When I get a picture up you will see why.  I am 17 , but will be 18 in less than a month and am officially a Senior in high school, but I am only taking 1 class in high school(English) and the rest at the local University. Of course I love Disney and have been to WDW several times in my life.



Welcome!

I am alexandra/alex.
I am 13 years old.

And do you live in halifax nova scotia?


----------



## ~Red~

diva122094 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I am alexandra/alex.
> I am 13 years old.
> 
> And do you live in halifax nova scotia?


 Yes just North of Halifax.


----------



## Disney~Magic

Hello, I am Jonathan and I figured this is a good place to start. I am from North Carolina and am in the 11th Grade and am 16 years old. I like most sports(Gymnastics,Football ,Basketball,Hockey, & Lacrosse) the best.  I also like riding my skateboard. I have also been to Disney a few times in my life and really enjoy it.


----------



## DollfieDreams

Disney~Magic said:


> Hello, I am Jonathan and I figured this is a good place to start. I am from North Carolina and am in the 11th Grade and am 16 years old. I like most sports(Gymnastics,Football ,Basketball,Hockey, & Lacrosse) the best.  I also like riding my skateboard. I have also been to Disney a few times in my life and really enjoy it.



welcome~


----------



## diva122094

Disney~Magic said:


> Hello, I am Jonathan and I figured this is a good place to start. I am from North Carolina and am in the 11th Grade and am 16 years old. I like most sports(Gymnastics,Football ,Basketball,Hockey, & Lacrosse) the best.  I also like riding my skateboard. I have also been to Disney a few times in my life and really enjoy it.



Welcome Jonathan!
I love basketball too!
Hope you have funn!


----------



## layneruley

Wow its been a long time since ive posted......
well let me start all over.
Im layne!
i love jazz and lacrosse and hockey.
i also love hacking pc games


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> Hello, I am Jonathan and I figured this is a good place to start. I am from North Carolina and am in the 11th Grade and am 16 years old. I like most sports(Gymnastics,Football ,Basketball,Hockey, & Lacrosse) the best.  I also like riding my skateboard. I have also been to Disney a few times in my life and really enjoy it.



Hello Jonathan, I'm Kayla and welcome.  
I LOVEEEE Gymnastics, and I'm 16 and in the 11th grade too.


----------



## Disney~Magic

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hello Jonathan, I'm Kayla and welcome.
> I LOVEEEE Gymnastics, and I'm 16 and in the 11th grade too.


 Coolness. You have to check out my videos I did yesterday showing handstands and flips off the side of my house. I posted them on the Random thread somewhere.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> Coolness. You have to check out my videos I did yesterday showing handstands and flips off the side of my house. I posted them on the Random thread somewhere.



Really? Awesome! I'll have to check them out. I use to be in gymnastics for the longest time, but then I had to quit. ):


----------



## Disney~Magic

I am not sure what page it is on. So if you can't find it I will send it to you.


I checked it out Cinderella16 and it is on page 147 of the Random Thread.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> I am not sure what page it is on. So if you can't find it I will send it to you.
> 
> 
> I checked it out Cinderella16 and it is on page 147 of the Random Thread.



I just checked it out. You are amazing! lol
You make me wanna do gymnastics again. hahah


----------



## Disney~Magic

Cinderelli16 said:


> I just checked it out. You are amazing! lol
> You make me wanna do gymnastics again. hahah


 I have stopped actually doing competive gymnastics. I just have fun with flips and stuff like that.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> I have stopped actually doing competive gymnastics. I just have fun with flips and stuff like that.



Really why? But doing flips is fun though I guess, I'm so worn out I can only do them on my trampoline. lol


----------



## Disney~Magic

Cinderelli16 said:


> Really why? But doing flips is fun though I guess, I'm so worn out I can only do them on my trampoline. lol


 I just didn't have the concentration and determination during the competitions. I just wanted to have fun with it.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> I just didn't have the concentration and determination during the competitions. I just wanted to have fun with it.



Oh I see. I loved the competitions, I always had so much enthusiasm during my routines, I wasn't too good with the vault though, my best was the floor routines.


----------



## Disney~Magic

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh I see. I loved the competitions, I always had so much enthusiasm during my routines, I wasn't too good with the vault though, my best was the floor routines.


 I had the most fun doing the floor and the rings were the hardest by far.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> I had the most fun doing the floor and the rings were the hardest by far.



Ther floor was amazing, and yeah I bet they were. You have to have sooooo much upper body strength for the rings. It's crazy.


----------



## Disney~Magic

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ther floor was amazing, and yeah I bet they were. You have to have sooooo much upper body strength for the rings. It's crazy.


 Yes you do and doing a hand stand is one thing , but doing the Iron Cross successful is a whole other strength level.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney~Magic said:


> Yes you do and doing a hand stand is one thing , but doing the Iron Cross successful is a whole other strength level.



Oh Jesus, I can't even imagine.


----------



## Disney~Magic

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh Jesus, I can't even imagine.


 My arms collapsed just about everytime I attempted it.


----------



## valentina

Hi everyone, I'm new here... my name's Valentina.


----------



## diva122094

valentina said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here... my name's Valentina.



heeeey!
Welcome!
I am alexandra,but you can call me alex.
I am 13.
How old are you?


----------



## valentina

diva122094 said:


> heeeey!
> Welcome!
> I am alexandra,but you can call me alex.
> I am 13.
> How old are you?



Heeyyy Alex - thanks!  I'm 17 - almost 18! Well kind of... I still have a few months to go haha.


----------



## diva122094

valentina said:


> Heeyyy Alex - thanks!  I'm 17 - almost 18! Well kind of... I still have a few months to go haha.



That is cool that you are almost 18!
I see you are going to disney world for your 18th birthday!
How many times have you been too disney?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

valentina said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here... my name's Valentina.



Hey Valentina.
Im Elin.
Im 12.. xD
Thats really cool that your going to Disney for your 18th.


----------



## KidGoofy

Since I haven't been on much in a while I guess I will do another.

My name is Tom
I am 16
I am a Junior
I live in the Meadowlands in NJ
I play basketball, and being forced to play baseball
I play the drums and guitar
And I am really nice pretty much all the time

Here is my close-up from my school's dodgeball tourny last year


----------



## Disney~Magic

Hey Valentina and Tom. Nice to meet you both. I am Jonathan.


----------



## DarthKao

Hello, Dis Boards!

I'm Grant! It's nice to be here with you all.


----------



## minniemouse440044

hi grant!
im rachel!
im 14 and live in
good ole tennessee!!
hahaha


but my dad said we may move...to canada if he takes a promotion *eek*


----------



## Disney~Magic

Hi Grant, yes another Guy(not to many around this place). I am Jonathan and I am 16 from North Carolina.


----------



## minniemouse440044

oi oi!
i forgot to mention some other stuff XD.
My birthday is the day after Christmas!
I play soccer and lacrosse.
I'm very random, but thats what life is XD.
And im always happy :]


----------



## Smiley.Socks

DarthKao said:


> Hello, Dis Boards!
> 
> I'm Grant! It's nice to be here with you all.



Heey Grant.
Im Elin. 
Hope youu have a good time here. 
:]


----------



## diva122094

minniemouse440044 said:


> hi grant!
> im rachel!
> im 14 and live in
> good ole tennessee!!
> hahaha
> 
> 
> but my dad said we may move...to canada if he takes a promotion *eek*



Where at would it be in canada????


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

Hey everybody, I joined back in July, but I haven't really posted too much.
I'm going to try to start though!

So, hello again, you can call me Irish. Obviously I'm a huge Disney fan, and I've been so for quite a while. I'm also an avid frisbee player and extremely random person. I'm not sure what else to say 

Hopefully you'll see me around the boards more!!


----------



## Disney~Magic

Hey Irish, my great grandparents are from Ireland(Dublin). My name is Jonathan.


----------



## minniemouse440044

diva122094 said:


> Where at would it be in canada????



he said possibly somwhere around lake ontario, i have no clue haha
i think itd be pretty cool, but i dont wanna leave all my friends here!


----------



## valentina

diva122094 said:


> That is cool that you are almost 18!
> I see you are going to disney world for your 18th birthday!
> How many times have you been too disney?



Yess I am and I'm so excited!  I've been over 20 times... but some were when I was so little I can't remember so those times don't really count haha! How about you?



Smiley.Socks said:


> Hey Valentina.
> Im Elin.
> Im 12.. xD
> Thats really cool that your going to Disney for your 18th.



Hey Elin, nice to meet you!  And yes - I'm so pumped to go!



Disney~Magic said:


> Hey Valentina and Tom. Nice to meet you both. I am Jonathan.



Nice to meet you, too Jonathan!


----------



## diva122094

minniemouse440044 said:


> he said possibly somwhere around lake ontario, i have no clue haha
> i think itd be pretty cool, but i dont wanna leave all my friends here!


Ohhhh.cause i was gonna say if you said nova scotia i would be like :O omg!
but i wouldn't want to leave my friends either.


valentina said:


> Yess I am and I'm so excited!  I've been over 20 times... but some were when I was so little I can't remember so those times don't really count haha! How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elin, nice to meet you!  And yes - I'm so pumped to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you, too Jonathan!



Ohhhhh.that is awesome about how many times you have went.
I went of rmy first time in april.that is when i started coming on the disboards cause my mom joined in march.I love it here.


----------



## minniemouse440044

diva122094 said:


> Ohhhh.cause i was gonna say if you said nova scotia i would be like :O omg!
> but i wouldn't want to leave my friends either.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh.that is awesome about how many times you have went.
> I went of rmy first time in april.that is when i started coming on the disboards cause my mom joined in march.I love it here.



is novie scotia near ontario?!
if so thatd be pretty cool haha


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

Disney~Magic said:


> Hey Irish, my great grandparents are from Ireland(Dublin). My name is Jonathan.



Thats cool. Nice to meet you too Jonathan!


----------



## valentina

diva122094 said:


> Ohhhh.cause i was gonna say if you said nova scotia i would be like :O omg!
> but i wouldn't want to leave my friends either.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh.that is awesome about how many times you have went.
> I went of rmy first time in april.that is when i started coming on the disboards cause my mom joined in march.I love it here.



That's cool! what was your favorite ride at disneyy? i love it here too!


----------



## Lexi Rocks1

Hi, my name is Lexi and I am new to this board. I am 13 and from NC. I can not wait til' my Disney cruise next August. I have never been on a cruise before.


----------



## valentina

Lexi Rocks1 said:


> Hi, my name is Lexi and I am new to this board. I am 13 and from NC. I can not wait til' my Disney cruise next August. I have never been on a cruise before.



Hey lexi, im new here too!  my names valentina

omg have fun on your cruise! they are so much funn!


----------



## Disney~Magic

Hey Lexi I am Jonathan and I am also from NC. I am 16 and a Junior in High School.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Lexi Rocks1 said:


> Hi, my name is Lexi and I am new to this board. I am 13 and from NC. I can not wait til' my Disney cruise next August. I have never been on a cruise before.



Hey Lexi.
Im Elin.. 
I will be 13 next yearr.
Hope youu enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Ruperto

Hey guys im off to orlando for a while soon!

Looks like a friendly and vibrant forum


----------



## Disney~Magic

Hey Ruperto, Have fun and i look forward to seeing you around the forums more.


----------



## Dr.Pluto

IrishFinneganFan said:


> Thats cool. Nice to meet you too Jonathan!



hey irish. im also irish=P. its great to have u on the dis with us and i hope u like it. my name is will


----------



## Fatphil32

Well, I just started posting again, so I'll re-introduce myself.

Name's John.
I'm 14 [15 on December 1st].
I'm a freshman at Edgewood High School.
Born & raised in Bloomington, IN.
I snowboard, play football, & baseball.
I like all music, but mainly alternative & rap.
My favorite artist are: Blink-182, Sum 41, Bloodhound Gang, Barenaked Ladies, Tupac Shakur, Lil Wayne, & Flobots
I could live on Mexican food.
I run two miles a day & weight lift two or three times a week.
I go to Cincinnati a ton & have Bengals & Reds season tickets.
Hmm.. Can't think of anything else.. Oh, I love cruising [future cruise critic].


"It's not how many friends you have, it's how many you are a friend to."


----------



## Dr.Pluto

Fatphil32 said:


> Well, I just started posting again, so I'll re-introduce myself.
> 
> Name's John.
> I'm 14 [15 on December 1st].
> I'm a freshman at Edgewood High School.
> Born & raised in Bloomington, IN.
> I snowboard, play football, & baseball.
> I like all music, but mainly alternative & rap.
> My favorite artist are: Blink-182, Sum 41, Bloodhound Gang, Barenaked Ladies, Tupac Shakur, Lil Wayne, & Flobots
> I could live on Mexican food.
> I run two miles a day & weight lift two or three times a week.
> I go to Cincinnati a ton & have Bengals & Reds season tickets.
> Hmm.. Can't think of anything else.. Oh, I love cruising [future cruise critic].
> 
> 
> "It's not how many friends you have, it's how many you are a friend to."



welcome back.


----------



## Fatphil32

Dr.Pluto said:


> welcome back.



Jets fan? Nice.


----------



## imabrat

Fatphil32 said:


> Well, I just started posting again, so I'll re-introduce myself.
> 
> Name's John.
> I'm 14 [15 on December 1st].
> I'm a freshman at Edgewood High School.
> Born & raised in Bloomington, IN.
> I snowboard, play football, & baseball.
> I like all music, but mainly alternative & rap.
> My favorite artist are: *Blink-182*, Sum 41, Bloodhound Gang, Barenaked Ladies, Tupac Shakur, Lil Wayne, & Flobots
> I could live on Mexican food.
> I run two miles a day & weight lift two or three times a week.
> I go to Cincinnati a ton & have Bengals & Reds season tickets.
> Hmm.. Can't think of anything else.. Oh, I love cruising [future cruise critic].
> 
> 
> "It's not how many friends you have, it's how many you are a friend to."



I am sooo waiting for a reunion tour. 

LOL. Pretty useless though, since they all hate each other now.


----------



## Fatphil32

imabrat said:


> I am sooo waiting for a reunion tour.
> 
> LOL. Pretty useless though, since they all hate each other now.



Haha, Mark & Travis hate Tom for stealing Mark's songs for AvA. But, you can't replace Tom, so a reunion tour is definitely not goin' down.


----------



## imabrat

Fatphil32 said:


> Haha, Mark & Travis hate Tom for stealing Mark's songs for AvA. But, you can't replace Tom, so a reunion tour is definitely not goin' down.



I thought they hated them for starting BoxCar Racer? Or was it +44? And AVA is an awesome band!


----------



## Fatphil32

imabrat said:


> I thought they hated them for starting BoxCar Racer? Or was it +44? And AVA is an awesome band!



BoxCar Racer was already a band that Travis & I think Mark joined when they went through a fight. Then they got back together.

+44 is Travis & Mark, while AvA is Mark.

Mark wrote over half the songs on the first AvA album, but Mark & Tom got in a feud about the style they should go in for the new album & it led to other fights that cause the break-up of the band. Tom then took Mark's songs & produced them in a new style with AvA.


----------



## Disney~Magic

John that is my name also except I don't have an H in mine. Nice to meet ya. I am 16 and from NC. I like the Carolina Panthers.


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

Dr.Pluto said:


> hey irish. im also irish=P. its great to have u on the dis with us and i hope u like it. my name is will



Nice to meet you Will!


----------



## Fatphil32

Disney~Magic said:


> John that is my name also except I don't have an H in mine. Nice to meet ya. I am 16 and from NC. I like the Carolina Panthers.



Boy, I love me some Chris Gamble.. I'd love for him to bolt from Carolina this year, since he's going to be a FA. He's welcome on the Bengals.


----------



## minniemouse440044

i feel like reintroducing myself!

okay here are the basics:

my names rachel
im 14
im turning 15 decemember 26!
i play soccer, lacrosse, and i used to play hockey
i go to a catholic highschool
i love to laugh!
im here on earth to make people laugh and smile!
i live in tennessee
i wanna move
possibly to canada or boston
or just somewhere up sorth!
um oh yeah and im always happy!
there you go!


----------



## keegro94

Recap:

My names keegan


All you need to know is I like to party and I live in AZ


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Fatphil32 said:


> Well, I just started posting again, so I'll re-introduce myself.
> 
> Name's John.
> I'm 14 [15 on December 1st].
> I'm a freshman at Edgewood High School.
> Born & raised in Bloomington, IN.
> I snowboard, play football, & baseball.
> I like all music, but mainly alternative & rap.
> My favorite artist are: Blink-182, Sum 41, Bloodhound Gang, Barenaked Ladies, Tupac Shakur, Lil Wayne, & Flobots
> I could live on Mexican food.
> I run two miles a day & weight lift two or three times a week.
> I go to Cincinnati a ton & have Bengals & Reds season tickets.
> Hmm.. Can't think of anything else.. Oh, I love cruising [future cruise critic].
> 
> 
> "It's not how many friends you have, it's how many you are a friend to."



WELCOME BACK JOHN!!
u jus kinda dissapeared for a while there


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

keegro94 said:


> Recap:
> 
> My names keegan
> 
> 
> All you need to know is I like to party and I live in AZ



idk if ive met u but WELCOME  
im Amanda


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

I am feeling the need to introduce myself.
Basically because people don't know my name.  or if Im a girl or guy.
So

or maybe ill do it in french..
na.

ANyway.

Im *Hannah*.  Im *13*.  Im a *girl*. (Just making that extra clear.)  Im a bit *unco* at typing.  Im a *dancer*.  *For Life*.  I love *Twilight + Gone with the Wind.*  and heaps more.  but yeah.
*I love Horseriding, surfing, talking on the fire and ice forum (haha love you crazy girlies), html coding *snicker*, photoshop and eating.*

School bell just went.
final period of the dya.
finally.

later gators


----------



## wannabetink95

Hi my name is Rachel. I'm brand new to the boards. Uuumm... I don't know what else to say!!


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

wannabetink95 said:


> Hi my name is Rachel. I'm brand new to the boards. Uuumm... I don't know what else to say!!


Hi Rachel! (Can i call you Rach?  lol)


----------



## wannabetink95

Sure hehe.... lots of people call me that. including my gym teacher which i think is kinda weird....


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

wannabetink95 said:


> Hi my name is Rachel. I'm brand new to the boards. Uuumm... I don't know what else to say!!



Hey Rachel, Nice to meet you. I'm fairly new myself.


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

Hi, I am sooooooooo excited to be here. My mom promised that I could join a forum when I turned 13 and well what better forum to join then a Disney one. I love Disney and WDW so much. So yes today is my 13th birthday so I finally signed up. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I love a lot of things like Twilight, Harry Potter, Wizards Of Waverly Place, Camp Rock, HSM, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, The Jonas Brothers. I also love to talk about everything. I am in the 7th grade and live with my amazing Mom in Delaware.


Oh and my favorite Disney Character is Tinkerbell


----------



## softball chick

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Hi, I am sooooooooo excited to be here. My parents promised that I could join a forum when I turned 13 and well what better forum to join then a Disney one. I love Disney and WDW so much. So yes today is my 13th birthday so I finally signed up. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I love a lot of things like Twilight, Harry Potter, Wizards Of Waverly Place, Camp Rock, HSM, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, The Jonas Brothers. I also love to talk about everything. I am in the 7th grade and live with my amazing Mom in Delaware.




Welcome and happy birthday!


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

softball chick said:


> Welcome and happy birthday!


Thank You


----------



## Mandy91

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Hi, I am sooooooooo excited to be here. My parents promised that I could join a forum when I turned 13 and well what better forum to join then a Disney one. I love Disney and WDW so much. So yes today is my 13th birthday so I finally signed up. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I love a lot of things like Twilight, Harry Potter, Wizards Of Waverly Place, Camp Rock, HSM, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, The Jonas Brothers. I also love to talk about everything. I am in the 7th grade and live with my amazing Mom in Delaware.



Welcome!! I'm Mandy. 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

Mandy91 said:


> Welcome!! I'm Mandy.
> Happy Birthday!


Thank You Mandy.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

Happy Birthday(tinkertoes) My names Taylor, and im 13 in eighth grade. welcome!


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

Mrs.Musso said:


> Happy Birthday(tinkertoes) My names Taylor, and im 13 in eighth grade. welcome!


 Hi Taylor, someone who is 13 like me. Thank You for the birthday wishes. I am officially a teenager now.  I am in the 7th grade.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

hi! oh, your welcome. have fun posting on DIS. i just joined recently, too.(in september.)


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Hi, I am sooooooooo excited to be here. My mom promised that I could join a forum when I turned 13 and well what better forum to join then a Disney one. I love Disney and WDW so much. So yes today is my 13th birthday so I finally signed up. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I love a lot of things like Twilight, Harry Potter, Wizards Of Waverly Place, Camp Rock, HSM, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, The Jonas Brothers. I also love to talk about everything. I am in the 7th grade and live with my amazing Mom in Delaware.
> 
> 
> Oh and my favorite Disney Character is Tinkerbell


Hi!! and happy birthday! for yesterday.. or maybe today.. idk. it gets confusing whne you live in australia!!

lol, im 13 and im in 7th grade.  Here that is the first year of highschool!


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi!! and happy birthday! for yesterday.. or maybe today.. idk. it gets confusing whne you live in australia!!
> 
> lol, im 13 and im in 7th grade.  Here that is the first year of highschool!


Hi, Wow you are in 7th grade and in highschool. Lucky. I have this year and next year in middle school.


----------



## CutieEm

I'm 14, so I'm at the High School right now!


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

CutieEm said:


> I'm 14, so I'm at the High School right now!


Lucky you.


----------



## footballizlife27

im 14 too and the high school


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> im 14 too and the high school


You are also lucky. Middle school sux


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> You are also lucky. Middle school sux



it wasnt that bad. ur gonna luv high school next year.


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> it wasnt that bad. ur gonna luv high school next year.


Actually I have middle school again next year to. I am only in the 7th grade. My birthday is late, well yesterday I turned 13.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Actually I have middle school again next year to. I am only in the 7th grade. My birthday is late, well yesterday I turned 13.



o lol well ur gonna love it in two years lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> o lol well ur gonna love it in two years lol


 Yes I will.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Yes I will.



lol i forgot was ur name was i feel like an idiot


----------



## KidGoofy

Freshmen year is tough because you dont know what to expect, sophomore year is simple, junior year is really hard, and senior(havent gone through it yet) I heard is simple


----------



## footballizlife27

KidGoofy said:


> Freshmen year is tough because you dont know what to expect, sophomore year is simple, junior year is really hard, and senior(havent gone through it yet) I heard is simple



being a freshman isnt that tough


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

KidGoofy said:


> Freshmen year is tough because you dont know what to expect, sophomore year is simple, junior year is really hard, and senior(havent gone through it yet) I heard is simple


All I know is 7th grade sux


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> All I know is 7th grade sux



i hated my 7th grade year cuz i was like really fat lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> i hated my 7th grade year cuz i was like really fat lol


I hate it because most of the 6th graders are bigger than me.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I hate it because most of the 6th graders are bigger than me.



lol how tall r u?


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol i forgot was ur name was i feel like an idiot


My name is Lacey


footballizlife27 said:


> lol how tall r u?


4'8". I am a shrimp


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> My name is Lacey
> 4'8". I am a shrimp



that aint that short. my friend whos in my grade is 4'5" lol
and hello Lacey my name is Collin lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> that aint that short. my friend whos in my grade is 4'5" lol
> and hello Lacey my name is Collin lol


That is short. Hi Collin. Hey wait a second your picture was in Kayla's picture.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> That is short. Hi Collin. Hey wait a second your picture was in Kayla's picture.



lol ya were brother and sister


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol ya were brother and sister


That makes sense. She showed me a picture of you and her and another girl and this really tall guy.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> That makes sense. She showed me a picture of you and her and another girl and this really tall guy.



ya that tall dude is like my best friend. hes like 6'8" and im like 6'1" lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> ya that tall dude is like my best friend. hes like 6'8" and im like 6'1" lol


I would look like a midget next to both of you.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I would look like a midget next to both of you.



lol ur not that short. thats like the average 7th grade height lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol ur not that short. thats like the average 7th grade height lol


I am on the shorter side of the girls in my class.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I am on the shorter side of the girls in my class.



ull grow taller trust me i was the shortest kid in my class all the way to 6th grade. the i grew 8 inches over the summer


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> ull grow taller trust me i was the shortest kid in my class all the way to 6th grade. the i grew 8 inches over the summer


I hope I do. My Mom s like 5'5" or 5'6". so maybe I will be around that.


----------



## BelleGirl09

footballizlife27 said:


> ull grow taller trust me i was the shortest kid in my class all the way to 6th grade. the i grew 8 inches over the summer



collin.... you did not grow 8 inches over the summer


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

BelleGirl09 said:


> collin.... you did not grow 8 inches over the summer


Wait a minute you are the other girl that was in that picture.


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Wait a minute you are the other girl that was in that picture.


yeah im the best friend and basically a sister to both of them


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> collin.... you did not grow 8 inches over the summer



i did too walk over here right now amanda and well settle this. ill make u trip over the computer desk again lol.


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

BelleGirl09 said:


> yeah im the best friend and basically a sister to both of them


I see, so is the Tall Guy on this forum too?


----------



## BelleGirl09

footballizlife27 said:


> i did too walk over here right now amanda and well settle this. ill make u trip over the computer desk again lol.


whatever collin but you didn't almost grow a foot taller, ask kayla


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I hope I do. My Mom s like 5'5" or 5'6". so maybe I will be around that.



u will lol


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I see, so is the Tall Guy on this forum too?



no he is our neighbor and im amanda by the way


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> whatever collin but you didn't almost grow a foot taller, ask kayla



o i did i was 5 foot at the end of 6th grade then in the beginning of 7th i was 5'8" lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> u will lol


I hope so



BelleGirl09 said:


> no he is our neighbor and im amanda by the way


I was waiting to see him too.  Hi Amanda, my name is Lacey


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I hope so
> 
> I was waiting to see him too.  Hi Amanda, my name is Lacey



yea you won't be seeing him on here any time soon. he doesn't do anything on the internet


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> yea you won't be seeing him on here any time soon. he doesn't do anything on the internet



who kevin


----------



## BelleGirl09

footballizlife27 said:


> who kevin




i guess


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> i guess



unless its for xbox lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

BelleGirl09 said:


> yea you won't be seeing him on here any time soon. he doesn't do anything on the internet





footballizlife27 said:


> who kevin





BelleGirl09 said:


> i guess


The tall guy


----------



## BelleGirl09

footballizlife27 said:


> unless its for xbox lol


yea true


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> The tall guy



lol yea


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

It must be so awesome to have so many people you know in real life on here.


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> It must be so awesome to have so many people you know in real life on here.



they are the ones that suckered me into this


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> It must be so awesome to have so many people you know in real life on here.



lol its pretty cool try getting some of ur friends to join


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

BelleGirl09 said:


> they are the ones that suckered me into this





footballizlife27 said:


> lol its pretty cool try getting some of ur friends to join


I will try. My mom said she may join.


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> they are the ones that suckered me into this



kayal got me sucked into this thing to


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I will try. My mom said she may join.



well tell her to my moms on here too lol


----------



## BelleGirl09

footballizlife27 said:


> kayal got me sucked into this thing to



yea i noe. i think you got yours just before me


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> yea i noe. i think you got yours just before me



ya lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> kayal got me sucked into this thing to


blame it on your sister



footballizlife27 said:


> well tell her to my moms on here too lol


 Oh I will



BelleGirl09 said:


> yea i noe. i think you got yours just before me


So Kayla is the culprit.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> blame it on your sister
> 
> Oh I will
> 
> So Kayla is the culprit.



it is her fault lol


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> blame it on your sister
> 
> Oh I will
> 
> So Kayla is the culprit.



yea she is


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> it is her fault lol





BelleGirl09 said:


> yea she is


But this place is great


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> But this place is great



true


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> But this place is great



absolutely lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

So are you boyfriend and girlfriend?


----------



## KidGoofy

I wonder who got Kayla addicted? lol


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> So are you boyfriend and girlfriend?



ewww... no

he is like my brother


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...I hope not


----------



## BelleGirl09

KidGoofy said:


> I wonder who got Kayla addicted? lol



not you. it was her mom lol


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> So are you boyfriend and girlfriend?



um no shes like my sister lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

I didn't know because of the picture I saw I thought you two were standing next to each other and Kayla and Tall guy was standing together for the homecoming picture.


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I didn't know because of the picture I saw I thought you two were standing next to each other and Kayla and Tall guy was standing together for the homecoming picture.



no we all went stag. that one kids parents just wanted a picture of the nieghbors. i am 17. it would be almost rape if i dated him


----------



## footballizlife27

BelleGirl09 said:


> no we all went stag. that one kids parents just wanted a picture of the nieghbors. i am 17. it would be almost rape if i dated him



RAPE RAPE lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

BelleGirl09 said:


> no we all went stag. that one kids parents just wanted a picture of the nieghbors. i am 17. it would be almost rape if i dated him


Oh, you must be graduating this year. Lucky


----------



## BelleGirl09

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Oh, you must be graduating this year. Lucky



yupp i am a senior and just got accepted into college too


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Oh, you must be graduating this year. Lucky



not me i still got another 4 years lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

BelleGirl09 said:


> yupp i am a senior and just got accepted into college too


Congratulations on that.



footballizlife27 said:


> not me i still got another 4 years lol


I have 6 years to go.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Congratulations on that.
> 
> I have 6 years to go.



lol middle school will go by so fast


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol middle school will go by so fast


I hope so. I can't wait till highschool. I am going to play soccer.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I hope so. I can't wait till highschool. I am going to play soccer.



lol i love soccer. but i suck at it. thats why i play football and basketball lol


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol i love soccer. but i suck at it. thats why i play football and basketball lol


The only sport I don't suck at is soccer.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> The only sport I don't suck at is soccer.



lol soccer is fun


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol soccer is fun


 It is I play striker. Yes my little legs can move fast.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> It is I play striker. Yes my little legs can move fast.



lol im a little fast i can run 4.7 in the 40 yard dash


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> lol im a little fast i can run 4.7 in the 40 yard dash


That is pretty fast. I did it in 5.5. For a girl I was one of the best.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> That is pretty fast. I did it in 5.5. For a girl I was one of the best.



wow thats really good i was like really slow up until like last year


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> wow thats really good i was like really slow up until like last year


I was in the top percent last year for 6th grade girls.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I was in the top percent last year for 6th grade girls.



wow thats really cool nice job


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

footballizlife27 said:


> wow thats really cool nice job


I am a speed demon.


----------



## footballizlife27

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> I am a speed demon.



lol


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Hi, Wow you are in 7th grade and in highschool. Lucky. I have this year and next year in middle school.


We dont have middle school here! haha.
Its
Kindergarten - Year 6 (6th grade)   -   primary school

Year 7 (7th Grade) - Year 12 (12th grade)   -   High School

The average age for Year 7's (At the start of year 7) here is 13/12-ish.
And every one usually starts Kindergarten(Kindy) at about 5-5 1/2.
I started when I was 4 3/4.

Most people graduate when they are 17 or 18.


Our school year starts on the 1st of february-ish.  We have ten weeks of school then we have 2 weeks of School holidays (School vacation), then we are back for 11 weeks.  We then have 3 weeks of holidays (public schools have 2 weeks).  Then we have 10 weeks again.  Then we have 2 weeks of holidays.  Then we have 9 weeks (8 1/2 weeks actually) then we have summer holidays (vacation) from the 4th december to the 1st of february again!!

(Public schools start summer vacation between the 20th and the 23rd of december.  they go back the next year at the same time as privies.)

Private school school days start at 8:36 (ish) and end at 3:15.
Public schools start at 9:15 and end at 3:15.

And that right there is my whole school life.
In a post.

:]


----------



## Fatphil32

footballizlife27 said:


> lol im a little fast i can run 4.7 in the 40 yard dash



 

A 4.7? I'd be pretty surprised. There's a lot of NFL TEs, FBs, DEs, & LBs that can't claim that..


----------



## minniemouse440044

opps


----------



## KidGoofy

Fatphil32 said:


> A 4.7? I'd be pretty surprised. There's a lot of NFL TEs, FBs, DEs, & LBs that can't claim that..


I dont doubt he does...there is 15 kids on my schools football team who run under 5. And 3 of them are linemen. The fastest kid on the team is a linemen actually. He would be a reciever but he is not really coordinated and his family were all lineman's


----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> I dont doubt he does...there is 15 kids on my schools football team who run under 5. And 3 of them are linemen. The fastest kid on the team is a linemen actually. He would be a reciever but he is not really coordinated and his family were all lineman's




Yeah, but at what, 15 & it's pretty uncommon. It's not unbelievable, but most HS forty time's are hand-timed, giving them no credibility. I could probably go out and run a 4.9 hand-timed forty, but I doubt it'd be that good if they used proper measuring tools. My coach always told me that you take your hand-timed forty & add .2 seconds to it & that's your accurate time.


----------



## KidGoofy

nah they all go to a camp where they have the same tools as the scouting combine...I used to play thats why I know


----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> nah they all go to a camp where they have the same tools as the scouting combine...I used to play thats why I know



Not all of them. There's a certain amount invited in each state that have a chance at college that are invited to a "combine." I'm not doubting he can, but the accuracy of the things aren't very good. Look at Ali Highsmith.. He was a LB for LSU last year & was hyped up to run a 4.4 forty at the combine due to some results he had run previously. Got to the combine & ran a 4.9 & everyone found out who inaccurate even college measurements are. Plus, game speed & timed speed are incredibly different in football.


----------



## life of the party

~Tinkertoes~ said:


> Hi, I am sooooooooo excited to be here. My mom promised that I could join a forum when I turned 13 and well what better forum to join then a Disney one. I love Disney and WDW so much. So yes today is my 13th birthday so I finally signed up. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I love a lot of things like Twilight, Harry Potter, Wizards Of Waverly Place, Camp Rock, HSM, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, The Jonas Brothers. I also love to talk about everything. I am in the 7th grade and live with my amazing Mom in Delaware.
> 
> 
> Oh and my favorite Disney Character is Tinkerbell


 
Welcome!


footballizlife27 said:


> kayal got me sucked into this thing to


 
Oh stop it collin, you asked her to make you an account! 
And you know what got you _addicted_?
Me being on here.
   




Fatphil32 said:


> A 4.7? I'd be pretty surprised. There's a lot of NFL TEs, FBs, DEs, & LBs that can't claim that..


 
Dont listen to him, he likes to stretch the truth a little


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

That_Australian_Kid said:


> We dont have middle school here! haha.
> Its
> Kindergarten - Year 6 (6th grade)   -   primary school
> 
> Year 7 (7th Grade) - Year 12 (12th grade)   -   High School
> 
> The average age for Year 7's (At the start of year 7) here is 13/12-ish.
> And every one usually starts Kindergarten(Kindy) at about 5-5 1/2.
> I started when I was 4 3/4.
> 
> Most people graduate when they are 17 or 18.
> 
> :]



we have that too... i'm in year 10 now..


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hi to all newcomers


----------



## chalkboard

I'm new, if that wasn't obvious. I'm 18, does that count as being a teen? Ah well, I didn't know about this part of the boards till today so I thought I'd say hi anyway.


----------



## cheergurl

Hi everyone my name is Meghan I'm 12 years old. I love cheerleading, volleyball and basketball. I hope to make many friends and have fun in here!


----------



## KidGoofy

Hey new people I am Tom, I am 16, and I am awesome.lol. You can usually find me in the Girl Thread(I am a guy and straight). There is a huge reason why I post there if you want to know just PM. And any other questions you can still PM me.



chalkboard said:


> I'm new, if that wasn't obvious. I'm 18, does that count as being a teen? Ah well, I didn't know about this part of the boards till today so I thought I'd say hi anyway.



Hello...and yes you are allowed we have a couple of people 18 and over



cheergurl said:


> Hi everyone my name is Meghan I'm 12 years old. I love cheerleading, volleyball and basketball. I hope to make many friends and have fun in here!



Hey...nice another person who plays basketball and volleyball. I play basketball for my school but in the summer I play beach volleyball


----------



## life of the party

cheergurl said:


> Hi everyone my name is Meghan I'm 12 years old. I love cheerleading, volleyball and basketball. I hope to make many friends and have fun in here!


 
Welcome


----------



## I_am_Nick

Hey everyone, I'm Nick. I'm 13, in Year 7 (for a few more days) and I live in Sydney. Anyway, I like rowing, rugby and basketball and I have a major crush on Hannah (that_australian_kid). But yeah, thats about it.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

I_am_Nick said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Nick. I'm 13, in Year 7 (for a few more days) and I live in Sydney. Anyway, I like rowing, rugby and basketball and I have a major crush on Hannah (that_australian_kid). But yeah, thats about it.


yo.

good to see you finally posted.

haha


----------



## life of the party

I_am_Nick said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Nick. I'm 13, in Year 7 (for a few more days) and I live in Sydney. Anyway, I like rowing, rugby and basketball and I have a major crush on Hannah (that_australian_kid). But yeah, thats about it.


 

Welcome


----------



## jbcheerchick93

welcome all newbies!


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

chalkboard said:


> I'm new, if that wasn't obvious. I'm 18, does that count as being a teen? Ah well, I didn't know about this part of the boards till today so I thought I'd say hi anyway.





cheergurl said:


> Hi everyone my name is Meghan I'm 12 years old. I love cheerleading, volleyball and basketball. I hope to make many friends and have fun in here!





I_am_Nick said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Nick. I'm 13, in Year 7 (for a few more days) and I live in Sydney. Anyway, I like rowing, rugby and basketball and I have a major crush on Hannah (that_australian_kid). But yeah, thats about it.


 Hi everyone and welcome.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

a lot of yall know me on here, but im bored 
ima sophie. you can call me sophie, sofa, or... erm apple xD


----------



## hack2112

I'm Hack2112, call me Hack.  No, I don't actally hack, I just use the name everywhere.

Anyway, I'm more active on the ABD and Uni/ IOA sections of the board, but I felt I could add another to my list.


----------



## evasunshine

HAY PALLY. I'm Mackenzie. Some people call me Eva.  & I am sixteen years old. I've been signed up for DISboards for awhile & I've decided I'm going to start posting around because I am (hopefully) going to spend my Christmas break in DisneyWorld!!! So...um, hi. *waves*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

evasunshine said:


> HAY PALLY. I'm Mackenzie. Some people call me Eva.  & I am sixteen years old. I've been signed up for DISboards for awhile & I've decided I'm going to start posting around because I am (hopefully) going to spend my Christmas break in DisneyWorld!!! So...um, hi. *waves*



 i've been signed up for a few years but i never posted so i made a new account..


----------



## Mandy91

Welcome everyone! I'm Mandy. =)



hack2112 said:


> I'm Hack2112, call me Hack.  No, I don't actally hack, I just use the name everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, I'm more active on the ABD and Uni/ IOA sections of the board, but I felt I could add another to my list.



I love your signature, I'm a huge HHN fan also.


----------



## MsBelle

*Hey all new* *people**!!!!!* *I'm Kaitlin!!!!*  




*

ALMOST  MYYYYYYYYY VACATIONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hack2112

Mandy91 said:


> Welcome everyone! I'm Mandy. =)
> 
> 
> 
> I love your signature, I'm a huge HHN fan also.


So glad I'm not the only one here.


----------



## CrazyChik

Welcome everyone 

I'm Hazzi. I'm 14. I live in Wales (NOT England thanks xD). I love horses, I have my own pony and when i'm not in school i'm down the stables or here xD. I love music, i'm pretty much joined to my Ipod. I'm really bad at introducing myself and I give horrible first impressions but I love talking to anyone so feel free to pm me anytime! However I should warn y'all I overuse the xD smilie and I correct spelling and grammar even though mine is anything but perfect. So yup that's me. xD


----------



## disneychick2721

CrazyChik said:


> Welcome everyone
> 
> I'm Hazzi. I'm 14. I live in Wales (NOT England thanks xD). I love horses, I have my own pony and when i'm not in school i'm down the stables or here xD. I love music, i'm pretty much joined to my Ipod. I'm really bad at introducing myself and I give horrible first impressions but I love talking to anyone so feel free to pm me anytime! However I should warn y'all I overuse the xD smilie and I correct spelling and grammar even though mine is anything but perfect. So yup that's me. xD



YOUR 14 ?
Since when ?
I thought you were like 16 ?
Your my age ?


----------



## CrazyChik

disneychick2721 said:


> YOUR 14 ?
> Since when ?
> I thought you were like 16 ?
> Your my age ?



I've been 14 since January 8th 2008 
So yes i'm your age 
Don't worry most people have guessed my age to be around 16, I think I even had 18 from someone  I always thought I acted really immature but whatever I do look about 10 though


----------



## disneychick2721

CrazyChik said:


> I've been 14 since January 8th 2008
> So yes i'm your age
> Don't worry most people have guessed my age to be around 16, I think I even had 18 from someone  I always thought I acted really immature but whatever I do look about 10 though



Whoa.
Im a little shocked. 
I was convinced you were 16. 
you dont look 10 ! you look 16 !
aw were the same age how cute. 
xD


----------



## CrazyChik

disneychick2721 said:


> Whoa.
> Im a little shocked.
> I was convinced you were 16.
> you dont look 10 ! you look 16 !
> aw were the same age how cute.
> xD



 
I'll take this all as a compliment.
Nah seriously I do look about 10, I don't help myself by wearing purple jods and riding a little fluffy pony mind xD
It's adorable isn't it? We should arrange some playdates or something


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hello all new people..
I'm Elin. 
I am 12.
From Wales as well. 
Um.. Im a bit weird 
Feel free to PM about anything.
I am the _expert_.
  Not really. 
But you can PM me if you like.
I like getting PMs..


----------



## disneychick2721

CrazyChik said:


> I'll take this all as a compliment.
> Nah seriously I do look about 10, I don't help myself by wearing purple jods and riding a little fluffy pony mind xD
> It's adorable isn't it? We should arrange some playdates or something



We should im free saturday lets have a tea party.


----------



## CrazyChik

disneychick2721 said:


> We should im free saturday lets have a tea party.



I'll invite all my stuffed animals. There's a tiger called Rawr, a dog called Patch, a cat called Snowy and a bear called Mr Grizzles.
(They're actually the names of my sisters toys xD)


----------



## disneychick2721

CrazyChik said:


> I'll invite all my stuffed animals. There's a tiger called Rawr, a dog called Patch, a cat called Snowy and a bear called Mr Grizzles.
> (They're actually the names of my sisters toys xD)



Cant wait.


----------



## Mitch8437

Hey Ime Mitch P from Mt. Top, PA


----------



## KidGoofy

hey mitch


----------



## Mitch8437

I See well its nice to meet you do you listen to the podcast I do I love it!


----------



## Mitch8437

hey whats up...where u guys from?


----------



## Mitch8437

Ughhh i hate u i wanna go so bad now!!!!


----------



## KidGoofy

I am Tom and I am from NJ


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

Hello Mitch I am Lacey


----------



## PosessedEeyore

heyy mitch. i iz sophie :]


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hey Mitch.
Im Hannah and Im from Sydney, Australia!


----------



## robotpirates

hey mitch!
i'm christina & i'm from illinois.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hi I'm Ellie from England ♥


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Hey, I am Karin. It was funny how I found this place. I was sitting with my family and we were talking about Disney which is not uncommon in our family. My older sister had a question about which Resort has the most rooms in all of Disney World. So I got on the internet and plugged in WDW resorts and this place came up. So I checked it out and it seemed like a great place for Disney lovers. 

Like I said my name is Karin and I was born in Sweden, but only lived there to the ripe old age of 1 when we moved to sunny Palm Beach, Florida. Other then loving disney and the whole disney experience my passions are modeling, pageants,cheering,dancing, and my friends. I think my favorite ride at WDW is Splash Mountain and my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom. I also love classic rock music like The Jefferson Airplane, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, and many others. My all time favorite movie is Miss Congeniality. I guess my favorite Disney movie is Cinderella. Enough about me.Talk to everyone later and Happy Turkey Day.


----------



## Cassidy

Swedish Meatball said:


> Hey, I am Karin. It was funny how I found this place. I was sitting with my family and we were talking about Disney which is not uncommon in our family. My older sister had a question about which Resort has the most rooms in all of Disney World. So I got on the internet and plugged in WDW resorts and this place came up. So I checked it out and it seemed like a great place for Disney lovers.
> 
> Like I said my name is Karin and I was born in Sweden, but only lived there to the ripe old age of 1 when we moved to sunny Palm Beach, Florida. Other then loving disney and the whole disney experience my passions are modeling, pageants,cheering,dancing, and my friends. I think my favorite ride at WDW is Splash Mountain and my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom. I also love classic rock music like The Jefferson Airplane, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, and many others. My all time favorite movie is Miss Congeniality. I guess my favorite Disney movie is Cinderella. Enough about me.Talk to everyone later and Happy Turkey Day.


hey. 

im cassidy, and im thirteen.
PM me if you need anything, karin.


----------



## Cassidy

Swedish Meatball said:


> Hey, I am Karin. It was funny how I found this place. I was sitting with my family and we were talking about Disney which is not uncommon in our family. My older sister had a question about which Resort has the most rooms in all of Disney World. So I got on the internet and plugged in WDW resorts and this place came up. So I checked it out and it seemed like a great place for Disney lovers.
> 
> Like I said my name is Karin and I was born in Sweden, but only lived there to the ripe old age of 1 when we moved to sunny Palm Beach, Florida. Other then loving disney and the whole disney experience my passions are modeling, pageants,cheering,dancing, and my friends. I think my favorite ride at WDW is Splash Mountain and my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom. I also love classic rock music like The Jefferson Airplane, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, and many others. My all time favorite movie is Miss Congeniality. I guess my favorite Disney movie is Cinderella. Enough about me.Talk to everyone later and Happy Turkey Day.





oops.
double post.


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Cassidy said:


> hey.
> 
> im cassidy, and im thirteen.
> PM me if you need anything, karin.


Hi Cassidy. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Cutefeet

hi i'm emily and i love all things disney! i'm 18 and going to start college next year.


----------



## Swedish Meatball

hi emily, I am Karin and I am also new here. What college are you going to attend? I am 16.


----------



## life of the party

evasunshine said:


> HAY PALLY. I'm Mackenzie. Some people call me Eva.  & I am sixteen years old. I've been signed up for DISboards for awhile & I've decided I'm going to start posting around because I am (hopefully) going to spend my Christmas break in DisneyWorld!!! So...um, hi. *waves*


 
Hi, im spending my break in disney too!
Hope you have fun 


MsBelle said:


> *Hey all new* *people**!!!!!* *I'm Kaitlin!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALMOST MYYYYYYYYY VACATIONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Hi.. you seem.. excited..



Mitch8437 said:


> Hey Ime Mitch P from Mt. Top, PA


 
Welcome !


Swedish Meatball said:


> Hey, I am Karin. It was funny how I found this place. I was sitting with my family and we were talking about Disney which is not uncommon in our family. My older sister had a question about which Resort has the most rooms in all of Disney World. So I got on the internet and plugged in WDW resorts and this place came up. So I checked it out and it seemed like a great place for Disney lovers.
> 
> Like I said my name is Karin and I was born in Sweden, but only lived there to the ripe old age of 1 when we moved to sunny Palm Beach, Florida. Other then loving disney and the whole disney experience my passions are modeling, pageants,cheering,dancing, and my friends. I think my favorite ride at WDW is Splash Mountain and my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom. I also love classic rock music like The Jefferson Airplane, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, and many others. My all time favorite movie is Miss Congeniality. I guess my favorite Disney movie is Cinderella. Enough about me.Talk to everyone later and Happy Turkey Day.


 

Welcome!


----------



## MsBelle

I am really exited!  I also get to see my sister who is 19 for the second time in my life.


----------



## ~Tinkertoes~

Hi Emily, Karin, and MsBelle it is very nice to meet you. I am lacey and I am 13.


----------



## tinkerbellbailey

Hi, i'm Bailey. I just joind today. I go to Disney World every year bc i love it and it never gets old!


----------



## KidGoofy

welcome bailey


----------



## disneychick2721

Swedish Meatball said:


> Hey, I am Karin. It was funny how I found this place. I was sitting with my family and we were talking about Disney which is not uncommon in our family. My older sister had a question about which Resort has the most rooms in all of Disney World. So I got on the internet and plugged in WDW resorts and this place came up. So I checked it out and it seemed like a great place for Disney lovers.
> 
> Like I said my name is Karin and I was born in Sweden, but only lived there to the ripe old age of 1 when we moved to sunny Palm Beach, Florida. Other then loving disney and the whole disney experience my passions are modeling, pageants,cheering,dancing, and my friends. I think my favorite ride at WDW is Splash Mountain and my favorite park is the Magic Kingdom. I also love classic rock music like The Jefferson Airplane, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Led Zeppelin, and many others. My all time favorite movie is Miss Congeniality. I guess my favorite Disney movie is Cinderella. Enough about me.Talk to everyone later and Happy Turkey Day.





Cutefeet said:


> hi i'm emily and i love all things disney! i'm 18 and going to start college next year.





MsBelle said:


> I am really exited!  I also get to see my sister who is 19 for the second time in my life.





tinkerbellbailey said:


> Hi, i'm Bailey. I just joind today. I go to Disney World every year bc i love it and it never gets old!




Welcome. 
Im Kara.


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Hi Bailey, I am Karin. Welcome.


Thank You Kara


----------



## Arcadiux

Hello, Dis Boards.

I'm Grant!


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Arcadiux said:


> Hello, Dis Boards.
> 
> I'm Grant!


Hi Grant, I am Karin


----------



## Arcadiux

Swedish Meatball said:


> Hi Grant, I am Karin



Hey there Karin! Pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Arcadiux said:


> Hey there Karin! Pleasure to meet you.


Hi


----------



## keegro94

Many of you know me


Just remember me as the person who likes to party.......sometimes


----------



## keegro94

Oh and my name is Keegan


----------



## Swedish Meatball

keegro94 said:


> Oh and my name is Keegan


Hi Keegan. That is a great name.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Welcome Emily & Bailey, and also all newbies.
xD


Arcadiux said:


> Hello, Dis Boards.
> 
> I'm Grant!


Hey Grant.
I'm Elin.
Nice to have you here.


keegro94 said:


> Many of you know me
> 
> 
> Just remember me as the person who likes to party.......sometimes


----------



## Lexie is Smlexie

Hey guys!

Re introduction of Lexie-Zoey.
You can call me any variation of my name. so Lexie, Zoey, Lex, zo. You get the idea.
Im Hannah's older sister.  Much older. Im in my last year of High School so I board at our school.
yeppers.
haha.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

hello sister.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Hey guys! Havnt been here in a while and since Im still a teen, for another month atleast, I might as well introduce myself.


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello Hawaiidood!! I love your dp and your personal message thing!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Since there are so many new people I will just say Hi to everyone. 


I'm Jade BTW


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Hi all new people. I am Karin.


----------



## Abbie Cadabby

Hiya, I guess you would have figured out I am new since this is my 1st post. My name is Abbie, well actually it is Abigail but you get the picture. I am 14 and in the 9th year at Brewster Academy in New Hampshire. When I am not in school I reside in Fredericton, New Brunswick with my family. I love anything to do with Disney, the parks, dvds, music, characters, pretty much anything about Disney. I also love sports and mostly Equestrian riding which I am learning at school. During the school months I board at the school living in dorms with other classmates which I enjoy sometimes, but other times I get home sick. My favorites with Disney are as follows:

Movie: The Little Mermaid
Song: Kiss The Girl
Character: Ariel
Park: Animal Kingdom
Ride: Expedition Everest
Disney Dining: Le Cellier Steakhouse
Show: Fantasmic


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello Abbie! I'm Steph and welcome to the DISboards  You're going to absolutly love it here!!!

and btw, I LOVE Le Cellier's too!!


----------



## Abbie Cadabby

Thank You Steph


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Hey Hawaiidood and Abbie Cadabby. I am Karin nice to meet you both.


----------



## HouseMD1120

Hey Hawaiidood and Abbie. I'm Hunter. 

By the way Abbie, this is kinda OT but it still kind of on topic, but I did a HUGE report on New Brunswick 2 years ago for school.It was super interesting. Fredericton is right by the St. John River, right? Have you ever been to St. Andrews?


----------



## princesskelz

Welcome Newbies!!

im Kelsey im 16 years old and am a Sophmore in Highschool (should be a jounior) i finally got my permit last week so i like to drive with my parents alot! xD
im very nice and dont bite.....that much! xD


----------



## Abbie Cadabby

HouseMD1120 said:


> Hey Hawaiidood and Abbie. I'm Hunter.
> 
> By the way Abbie, this is kinda OT but it still kind of on topic, but I did a HUGE report on New Brunswick 2 years ago for school.It was super interesting. Fredericton is right by the St. John River, right? Have you ever been to St. Andrews?


You are correct. The St. John's River runs just East of Fredericton and St. Andrews is South of Fredericton.


----------



## MsBelle

HEY NEWBIES!!!!!!!





GOING TO DISNEY IN 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

Hey guys!  

I'm Shannon and I'm 14 (I'll be 15 in January). I've been on here since April 2006 but I've never spent much time in Teen Disney. I am heavily into music, dance and Canadian/American Idol. I'm a grade 9(freshman) in HS. I've been to Disney 2 times and I'm going again in March '09.


----------



## TheDisneySmith

Hi I am Sara I got myself an account but then I did not come on here very often so nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Hawaiidood

TheDisneySmith said:


> Hi I am Sara I got myself an account but then I did not come on here very often so nice to meet everyone.



Heya sara welcome. Im a newb too!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

hello newbies!
ima sophie :]


----------



## life of the party

Hi.

I'm katie.
I'm different.


----------



## tinkerbell12

Hi. I'm Emily.
I come on here on-ish and off-ish.
I'm unique. Nobody is like me, and I dont think anyone wants to be like me.

 You can talk to me/PM/IM me anytime! 

*I use xD and  wayyy too much.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hi to all newbies


----------



## arifulislam

me arif.I am a lazy boy..........


----------



## Hawaiidood

Hey every new person here! Good to see some more people here, other then me  



arifulislam said:


> me arif.I am a lazy boy..........



Ha ha I can relate to that.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hey I'm not new but I don't think I've ever introduced myself on this thread..

I'm Ellie (it says Elli because it cut off the 'e') and I'm from England and I rock lol 

Oh and I love The Script and Hello Kitty and all things Disney (duh, DIS board!)


----------



## arifulislam

How can I introduce ?I mean whats the matters i share with u like name ,birth date,location,hobby and whats others.I am interested to introduced me as a sucessfull way


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

hey new-ies!
Im hannah, awesome and australian!


----------



## pointe

Hi guys!
Im Allis (Alice.. long story) and Im 14. yay!
haha.
I live in Fresno, CA... yeah.. and my life is about dance. dance is everything to me.
haha.

ttyl then!

A


----------



## ginnygirl102

Hi Newbies!  I'm Rosemary but everyone calls me Rose or Rosie!  You can call me whichever you fancy.  I'm from America but I wish I was British.  I am 12 years old.  Feel free to PM me anytime!


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

My name is Cohen and I am 16. I am in the 11th grade and live in Connecticut. I like Disney, Hayley Williams, Music, Theatre.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi Cohen!
I'm Elin, and I'm from Wales.
You can PM if you need anything.
I'm normally around the Random Threads, so stop by for a chat!
Hope you have fun here on the boards!


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

Thanks Elin


----------



## disneychick2721

welcome Cohen.
Im Kara.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Hey yall, reintroduction time!

-rachel
-14
-turning 15 the day after christmas
-brown curly hair
-braceless
-freckels
-lacrosse player

if im not at home, im at the hockey rink in either tennessee, huntsville, knoxville, atlanta, or saint loise. my brother plays travel hockey.

i used to play hockey, soccer, volleyball, and cheerleading. but now i play lacrosse for my school! haha
and im a freshman. 

there ya go haha

WELCOME NEW PEOPLE!!


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

Hi Kara and Rachel


----------



## minniemouse440044

hi cohen :]


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

minniemouse440044 said:


> hi cohen :]


Hi


----------



## 3mtn-kate

~Jiminy Cricket~ said:


> My name is Cohen and I am 16. I am in the 11th grade and live in Connecticut. I like Disney, Hayley Williams, Music, Theatre.



hey cohen i'm katie i'm 15 i live in RI 
have fun on here!!


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

3mtn-kate said:


> hey cohen i'm katie i'm 15 i live in RI
> have fun on here!!


Hi Katie, nice to meet you. I am having a ball here so far.


----------



## 3mtn-kate

~Jiminy Cricket~ said:


> Hi Katie, nice to meet you. I am having a ball here so far.



lol we are quite the colorful group of characters i must say


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

3mtn-kate said:


> lol we are quite the colorful group of characters i must say


Yep I would have to agree.


----------



## Sports Blondie

i'm sara.
16 years young
texasss.


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

Sports Blondie said:


> i'm sara.
> 16 years young
> texasss.


Hey Sara


----------



## KidGoofy

I am going to re-introduce myself because I am bored

My name is Tom
I am from NJ
I am 16
Birthday is in May
I like to act immature but when I need to be serious I will be
I am a junior in High School
I have an older sister(18) and younger brother(3)
I cant wait to graduate next year because I am most likely going to work for Disney in there Start-Up Program

and feel free to talk to me, I am very welcoming. You can usually find me on the Girls thread(I am a guy but I got used to talking to girls on there)


----------



## Sports Blondie

holaaa.


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

Hi Tom, now I know your name.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Sports Blondie said:


> i'm sara.
> 16 years young
> texasss.



Hi Sara.
I'm Elin.
Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Disneyland Princess

Hi guys I lurk on occasion but I havent been on the teen boards in a while so I thought I should introduce myself.

My Name is Sarah
Im a Senior in high school
I live in boring Idaho
I love Disney (dont we all!)
Im a Jazz Dancer
Oh and Im 17 years old!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Disneyland Princess said:


> Hi guys I lurk on occasion but I havent been on the teen boards in a while so I thought I should introduce myself.
> 
> My Name is Sarah
> Im a Senior in high school
> I live in boring Idaho
> I love Disney (dont we all!)
> Im a Jazz Dancer
> Oh and Im 17 years old!



Well hello there. Im Matt, the one of only few guys and village idiot 
good to have you aboard!


----------



## Cinderelli16

I don't think I've ever introduced myself on here,

My name is Kayla
I'm 16 years old
I'm a Junior in High School
My birthday is October 16th
I have blonde hair and bluish green eyes
I'm going to Disney on the 27th
I'm a very happy, and bubbly person, I love to be around people, and I love to smile and laugh.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hi to all the new ones 


Just so you know...

I'm Sian. 15. Live in Calne.  Love...Music, Twilight (well reading anything tbh) and other things but i don't know exactly what to put.  
Feel free to PM me, anyone, whenever you want.  I like chatting .


----------



## disneychick2721

I think im going to re-introduce myself. Im bored. xD

Hi Im Kara. 
Im from Long Island, New York. 
Im very sarcastic. 
I love Disney World...a lot.
I love music and writing songs.
Im a huge Jonas Brothers fan. 
I've been a dancer for 11 years. 
I have a older sister, younger brother, so im the middle child. 
and I love M&Ms, Diet Coke and coffee flavored ice cream. <3


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

Merry Christmas to all the newbies


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Re-intoducing myself:

Meg.
15 years old.
Dancer.
Broadway freak.
New Englander (RI).
Reader (Twilight--Team Jake!).
Writer.
Sophomore in HS.

I'm not really this boring, guys!

PM me anytime


----------



## LittleMissMagic

I'm Victoria.
I tend to lurk on DisBoards... decided I'd just join.  I have another Disney forum I frequent.  DisBoards is a bit overwhelming, but I figured I'd give it a shot.
I'm seventeen years old.
I'm a junior in high school.
I live in Anderson, SC.
I'm a Disney freak.
I play alto saxophone in the Pride of Pendleton Marching Band.
I was actually the feature soloist, this past year. (okay... brag moment).
My plan is to major in architecture and hopefully become a Walt Disney Imagineer.


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

My name is Jo
I'm a girl (Jo can be a guy's name too)
My real name is Joanna, but everyone calls me Jo
I'm 16 years old
I'm a Junior in High School
Blue eyes, dirty blonde hair, glasses
I've had a dis account for a while, but I don't think I have ever formally introduced myself!
I love music & singing
I love running 
I love Disney!


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

Hi Jo & Victoria and welcome. I am Cohen.


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

Hey Cohen, nice to meet you!


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

DisneyTeen2592 said:


> Hey Cohen, nice to meet you!



Hi Jo, How was your Christmas?


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

Pretty good actually!
I got a lot of gift cards and movies, plus I found out I'm going to Disney world again this summer!

how about you, how was your Christmas?


----------



## ~Jiminy Cricket~

The best Christmas ever. I started dating a girl named Hannah who I have been friends with since the 2nd grade. We finally asked each other to be boyfriend and girlfriend on Christmas Eve after all those years. I also got some great gift cards for my MP3 player and movie passes and the big gift from my parents is a round trip ticket to anywhere in the USA. Hmmmmm Disney World anyone.


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

That sounds awesome!

awww thats so cute that you and hannah fianally got together! 

I'm glad christmas/chrismas eve went well for you!


----------



## Wild Thing

Hey There, Hi There, Ho There

I am Mitsu(I am half Japanese) please call me Mittens or Mitsy. I am 17 years old and am in the 12th grade. I love music especially bands like: My Chemical Romance, 30 Seconds To Mars, A.F.I, Bullet For My Valentine, Evanescence, Fall Out Boy, 3 Days Grace, and Breaking Benjamin. I have only been to Disney 1 time in my life and I loved it. I do love Disney movies. I live near New Orleans. I also love to live life to the fullest and have fun. I also love crazy fashion and I have piercings and a tattoo.


----------



## Walt's_Dream

I'm Dylan but please call me Walt. I really like pretending I am the real Disney besides the dead part. I enjoy pretty much everything Disney (of course why would I join this site if I didn't), WWE, and NCAA sports. So as mickey always says. " See Ya Real Soon ".
~Walt


----------



## Wild Thing

Walt's_Dream said:


> I'm Dylan but please call me Walt. I really like pretending I am the real Disney besides the dead part. I enjoy pretty much everything Disney (of course why would I join this site if I didn't), WWE, and NCAA sports. So as mickey always says. " See Ya Real Soon ".
> ~Walt


Hi Walt, Walt Disney is such a great man and he will live forever in my opinion through all the wonderful work he has done. I am Mitsu, call me Mitsy.


----------



## Walt's_Dream

Hi, Mitsy. To me Mitsy is the coolest name I've heard
~Walt


----------



## CrazyChik

Hey Walt. Dylan used to be my cats name xD She was actually well a she but the vet mistook her for a boy xD I'm Hazzi (it's not my real name no lol)  Welcome and all that jazz.


----------



## Wild Thing

Walt's_Dream said:


> Hi, Mitsy. To me Mitsy is the coolest name I've heard
> ~Walt


it is a nickname my real name is Mitsu(I am half Japanese)


----------



## Wickedrenthead

Hi everyone! I'm Eric. I just joined yesturday (my friend has been on here for a while, but for some reason I thought it was just for cast members.)
I am a disney freak, LOVE broadway (Ah! Wicked! Idina! Stephanie!), and  I have a new thing for Celtic Thunder. currently, my fav. newer disney movies are meet the robinsons and Enchanted!


----------



## Wild Thing

Hi Eric, I am Mitsu(Mitsy)


----------



## Babyjustrun

Wild Thing said:


> Hi Eric, I am Mitsu(Mitsy)



Your username makes think...

Wild thing, you make my heart sing.


----------



## Captain Brain

Babyjustrun said:


> Your username makes think...
> 
> Wild thing, you make my heart sing.


Same here! Everytime I see Mitsu post, I just start humming the song.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hi to all newbies!

=]

Hope you love it here as much as I do!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm 95% sure most of you have no idea who I am.
The name's Jaimie.


----------



## Wild Thing

Babyjustrun said:


> Your username makes think...
> 
> Wild thing, you make my heart sing.


 



Captain Brain said:


> Same here! Everytime I see Mitsu post, I just start humming the song.


 



HSMndLKfan92 said:


> I'm 95% sure most of you have no idea who I am.
> The name's Jaimie.


Hi Jamie I am Mitsy


----------



## disneychick2721

LittleMissMagic said:


> I'm Victoria.
> I tend to lurk on DisBoards... decided I'd just join.  I have another Disney forum I frequent.  DisBoards is a bit overwhelming, but I figured I'd give it a shot.
> I'm seventeen years old.
> I'm a junior in high school.
> I live in Anderson, SC.
> I'm a Disney freak.
> I play alto saxophone in the Pride of Pendleton Marching Band.
> I was actually the feature soloist, this past year. (okay... brag moment).
> My plan is to major in architecture and hopefully become a Walt Disney Imagineer.





DisneyTeen2592 said:


> My name is Jo
> I'm a girl (Jo can be a guy's name too)
> My real name is Joanna, but everyone calls me Jo
> I'm 16 years old
> I'm a Junior in High School
> Blue eyes, dirty blonde hair, glasses
> I've had a dis account for a while, but I don't think I have ever formally introduced myself!
> I love music & singing
> I love running
> I love Disney!





Wild Thing said:


> Hey There, Hi There, Ho There
> 
> I am Mitsu(I am half Japanese) please call me Mittens or Mitsy. I am 17 years old and am in the 12th grade. I love music especially bands like: My Chemical Romance, 30 Seconds To Mars, A.F.I, Bullet For My Valentine, Evanescence, Fall Out Boy, 3 Days Grace, and Breaking Benjamin. I have only been to Disney 1 time in my life and I loved it. I do love Disney movies. I live near New Orleans. I also love to live life to the fullest and have fun. I also love crazy fashion and I have piercings and a tattoo.





Walt's_Dream said:


> I'm Dylan but please call me Walt. I really like pretending I am the real Disney besides the dead part. I enjoy pretty much everything Disney (of course why would I join this site if I didn't), WWE, and NCAA sports. So as mickey always says. " See Ya Real Soon ".
> ~Walt





Wickedrenthead said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Eric. I just joined yesturday (my friend has been on here for a while, but for some reason I thought it was just for cast members.)
> I am a disney freak, LOVE broadway (Ah! Wicked! Idina! Stephanie!), and  I have a new thing for Celtic Thunder. currently, my fav. newer disney movies are meet the robinsons and Enchanted!





Welcome everyone.
im Kara.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Wild Thing said:


> Hi Jamie I am Mitsy


----------



## Broiled_Sasquatch

Hi everybody, my name is also Eric  
I just joined up on this account,
I had a different account, but I lost information for it, so I just created a new one


----------



## Wild Thing

Hi Eric, I am Mitsy


----------



## Broiled_Sasquatch

Wild Thing said:


> Hi Eric, I am Mitsy



Hey Mitsy, I'm sure you get this all the time, but Mitsy is one amazing name
I love how it's not one of the cliche names
IT'S EPIC!!!


----------



## Wild Thing

Thank You, Mitsy is just a nickname. My real name is Mitsu.


----------



## Broiled_Sasquatch

Wild Thing said:


> Thank You, Mitsy is just a nickname. My real name is Mitsu.



THAT'S EVEN COOLER!


----------



## Pop&theCenturies(:

Hii! 

I'm Lauren.
I'm sixteen! My family is very, very important to me. So are my six best friends. I'm super tall. I am very mature. But I can be that immature little girl from time to time. I'm not perfect, nor do I claim to be. I'm super clumsy. I'm really sarcastic. I care too much about people. I'm not easily embarrassed. I am super confident. I am the most random person you'll ever meet. I will bust out laughing, in the dead silence, at something that happened hours, days, months, even years ago. I call everyone hun, dear, love, sweetheart, etc. Don't ask me why, I just do. Lol.  I can be obnoxious at times. Especially if Im with my girls.  We act like complete idiots when were together. But youll love us anyway.  can be the obnoxious girly-oh-my-gah-super-cute-ooh glitter!-air-head kind of girl. And I can be the down-to-earth-non-air-head-smart girl. So basically Im everything you could want in a girl plus more.  hehe. My favorite color is pink.  I love to have fun. I'm basically a big dork, nerd and goofy girl. I have a Boston Terrier. He is the Bruiser to my Elle. ♥ I love singing. Its my favorite thing ever. Music is my thing. I love every type of music. The theatre is my second home. Ive been home schooled since I was in third grade. Im in love with Disney World. I'm the kind of girl that most of those myspace/photobucket sayings describe. (Not the bad ones. Lol. (; ) I say what I think, a lot. Sometimes its a bad thing. But sometimes not. I love being out in the country. I love to go four wheeling and all of that good stuff. (; But I also love the city and the beach. Oh my goodness, I love the beach. I really want to get married on a beach. So far, Pensacola is my favorite beach. I believe I was suppose to be born in the 80s. I love the 80s, so much. I also love the 50s and early 60s. I love to take pictures. Halloween is my favorite holiday. But I also love Christmas. Rain is one of my favorite things ever. Especially if its wrapped in thunder and lightening. I love anything old fashioned or vintage. I love my life, a lot.
Here are some things I LOVE,
My family, my friends, singing, music, dancing, hugs, kisses, love, the beach, coloring, fourwheeling, swimming, rain, snow, Halloween, make up, eye liner, mascara, texting, taking pictures, Hello Kitty puffy stickers, sleepovers with my BFFLES, theatre, acting, decorating, Christmas, music videos, road trips, inside jokes, randomness, holding hands, cuddling, bubbles, surprises, parties, I like to write, the FreeCreditReport.com guy  and all of his songs. , singing at the top of my lungs, myspace, hearts, glitter, softball, the stars, the moon, being out in the country, being in the city, earrings, rings, necklaces, flip flops, high heels, getting my nails done, shopping, nights with the theatre crew, my MP3 player, doodling hearts on any and everything, Disney princess stuff, youtube, memories, old home movies, stories from when I was little or before I was born, the 80s&90s, Fred on youtube, acting like a complete idiot with my best friends in public, snowcones that turn my tongue a bright color.

Well...hehe. That's me.


----------



## minniesBFF

Hello all. :]

My name is Sam.  I'm 17 years old.  I'm a senior in high school.  I used to worship the Dis when I first joined, which was a little over 2 years ago.  I still love it here, but I feel really unknown.  I bet I could count on my fingers the number of people who knew my name before I typed it here.  I don't really know how to explain what I feel.  I feel like the Dis has lost some of its...appeal...to me.  Maybe it's the fact that when I come here I feel like the kid in the corner who doesn't have any friends and is kind of a dork.  I guess, its just changed.  Not that it has changed in a bad way.  I just don't feel as connected to it as I used to.  I love to lurk on other boards that are more focused on the trip planning aspect of disney, because I'm a nerd like that. :]

anyways, I love all things disney.  I'm going to disney world for my 6th time in May for my graduation present.  I am totally pumped for that. I still post here semi-regularly.  I don't think I'll ever stop coming on the dis.  I think I'm just in that transition stage.  I'm a senior this year, soon to be in college.  Life is hectic.  But, the dis will always have a place in my heart.  And I'll never forget all the people I met here and made friendships with. :]

ok, intro done.


----------



## Huit

Hey. I'm Carrie.


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

Hey Carrie I'm Jo nice to meet you!


----------



## IMGN

Well maybe it's time I "introduced" myself.
I'm IMGN, and I don't have a name in real life.

I'm really just a troll. Really.
Don't feed me. 

No actually I'm just a guy who likes to play video games and watch Disney movies. I make a joke out of everything; I try my hardest to make it sophisticated as I can, but every once in a while I let a "that's what she said" or "your mom" slip. 

I hope you enjoy me. I really like this site so far!


----------



## diva122094

Heeeey everyone,
i joined in april, but then i kinda left when i got facebook.i am coming back but i feel like everyone who i talk to has all of these new friends too talk too.I would just like to get to know you all now.By the way, my name is alexandra or alex, i am in grade 8, i am 14 years old, and i just like to talk to people and become good friends with you all.


Alex. 
xo.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Welcome Eric, Lauren, Carrie & IMGN.

I'm Elin..
I'm from Wales [That's in the UK for all those of you not good at Geography.]
I can be really sarcastic at times.. 
And I'm a bit different.  
Feel free to PM me if you need anything. 

And Sam, i know you.


----------



## IMGN

Smiley.Socks said:


> Welcome Eric, Lauren, Carrie & IMGN.
> 
> I'm Elin..
> I'm from Wales [That's in the UK for all those of you not good at Geography.]
> I can be really sarcastic at times..
> And I'm a bit different.
> Feel free to PM me if you need anything.
> 
> And Sam, i know you.



Your signature is fully awesome.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

IMGN said:


> Your signature is fully awesome.



Thanks.
Yours is cool.
Short, Simple & Sweet.
XD


----------



## IMGN

Smiley.Socks said:


> Thanks.
> Yours is cool.
> Short, Simple & Sweet.
> XD



Eh sure @_@ .


----------



## CrazyChik

Hey new peoples.
I'm Hazzi (of course it's not my real name).
I'm from Wales too (and no good lord it's not in England!)
I love horse-riding. It's practically my life 
I'm also realllyyy bored right now xD
Feel free to PM anytime.


----------



## minniemouse440044

IMGN said:


> Well maybe it's time I "introduced" myself.
> I'm IMGN, and I don't have a name in real life.
> 
> I'm really just a troll. Really.
> Don't feed me.
> 
> No actually I'm just a guy who likes to play video games and watch Disney movies. I make a joke out of everything; I try my hardest to make it sophisticated as I can, but every once in a while I let a "that's what she said" or "your mom" slip.
> 
> I hope you enjoy me. I really like this site so far!




your avatar is your xbox360 avatar haha
id like to point that out! aah


i guess ill reintroduce myself?!
the name is rachel.
15!
brown hair
5'5
i play videogames(halo, gears of war2, rockband, guitar hero, etc)
i play them on live
i like them alot.
i play lacrosse and soccer.
im me


----------



## PigletGurl

I don't really post alot, but lately I have been so I've never really introduced myself so here goes:

I'm Wanda, middle name is Mariel.
im 18 going on 19 in January
5'6" brown hair wit brown eyes
im puerto rican and live in puerto rico (not that I like it anyway)
im shy
single
freshman at college
christian
looove Disney especially Disneyland which Ive been to 9 times
Ive also been to WDW 9 times, which used to be my home park but 
that changed when we discovered DLR lol
planning to revisit WDW someday, maybe 2010, hehe, dont really have a motive to...
i dont have a job
i loove video games
ok i guess thats enough about me for now,, see yas


----------



## -flyhigh.

Hi, i Introduced myself a while ago, but then i hadnt posted a lot back then. So im going to try to post more this time!

Ok. So im Skylar, most people call me sky. But you can call me whatever you want.
Im in 8th grade,,
I am a triplet! My sisters name is Raegan, and my brothers name is Colton.
^ Ya we all have kinda outhere names....
Im about 5'0 tall. but, i like being short!
Soccer is just about my life, i play on a ODP team, and then a local team 
ya, um so HI!


----------



## Lumpyluver

Hi-I know this is a teen board and I am not a teen but if there is another place to post on here just tell me and I will go. I just turned 12 and am in the 6th grade. I love anything to do with Disney and have been to Walt Disney World a few times in my life. I also play soccer and like Selena Gomez, The Jonas Brothers, and Demi Lovato. My favorite Disney character is..... Guess. . My favorite Disney movie is Poohs Heffalump Movie. Oops I forgot to tell my name. It is Ashlyn


----------



## PirateSnowmen

I've posted on these boards a little bit and have been reading them for quite a while, but I never introduced myself!

I'm Emily.
I'm 17, a senior in high school and I am definitely ready to graduate!  
Hmm... let's see... what else...
Oh! I love animals and I have two dogs - a golden retriever/lab mix and a cocker spaniel.
I'm in band and play the clarinet... and have since I was in 5th grade. I'm pretty good, but I don't really like playing.

I think that's it... gosh I'm boring


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi Sky, Ashlyn & Emily!
I'm Elin, and I'm from Wales.
I post here A LOT, so feel free to PM me if you have any questions!
Hope you enjoy here on the DIS!


----------



## diva122094

heeeey everyone !
welcome to the boards !


----------



## MushuGirl06

Hey I'm Brittany, 
I have been on here for a little 
so i guess itd be right to introduce myself
because i have been posting alot lately.

well as you know^ i am brittany.
I am 17 years old going on 18 June 10
I have been to wdw 8 times make it 9 this summer
I have 2 little brothers conner and chris and
i used to play soccer like it was my job until i blew out my knee
it sucks i hate it, i can never play a contact sport again so i run 
now which is kinda fun, if you wanna call it that.
my favorite ride in wdw is space mountain and TSM
my favorite park is hollywood studios and my favorite resort
is the poly and port orleans riverside!
oh and i live in a little town called Hatboro, it is a suburb of Philadelphia!


----------



## Smore

I am Maci
I am 15 years old
I am in the 10th grade
Have the most amazing boyfriend in Shelby
I am a cheerleader
I am been to Walt Disney World and Disneyland California


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey Maci! I'm a cheerleader as well! Gotta love that sport  Welcome to the DISboards!! You'll love it!!


----------



## Smore

CrazySteph said:


> Hey Maci! I'm a cheerleader as well! Gotta love that sport  Welcome to the DISboards!! You'll love it!!


Thanks CrazySteph. I guess your real name is Steph.  I do love Cheering so much.


----------



## travelingirlie

Hi!! I'm Allie!

I'm a cheerleader as well as alot of you. I'm 15. I've been to WDW once, alonnng time ago and Disneyland too many times to count. I also went on an adventures by disney trip this summer to australia!
look forward to talking to everyone!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey Allie!! 

I'm so jealous! You're oppisite of me! I've NEVER been to Disneyland but I practically LIVE in Disney World.  btw, Adventures by Disney is part of the DVC program right?

Well Welcome to the DIS!  You'll love it here


----------



## Smore

Howdy Allie, I am Maci and I am a cheerleader and 15 too.  I have been to both Walt Disney World and Diseyland California.


----------



## travelingirlie

thanks!!! yeahh. i live right near disneyland, so i go there alot. yeah adventures by disney is part of the program


----------



## tinker_belle 17

hii  i'm erica


----------



## Mrs.Musso

welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Courtney88

Hello everyone 

First post here... I'm not quite a teen at 20 years old. But I figured meh, close enough. Wanted to put a post somewhere. And the college board saddens me a bit due to a brief (horrible) experience with the College Program, mostly due to one horrible trainer, but it hasn't lowered my love for Disney. So this seemed like a good place to start off.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Oh wow, im not the oldie of these forums any more....Im a bit sad. 

Ha ha Hey courtney, welcome to the Teen forums. My name is Matt/villiage idiot/matilda/or sexy (Ok not so much the last one). Im 19, 20 come the end of this month, and can be quite immature for my age . Im sure everyone will make you feel right at home. Carefull though, its damn addictive


----------



## PigletGurl

hi welcome to the DIS

im one of the nightowls here

my name is Wanda


----------



## Hawaiidood

PigletGurl said:


> hi welcome to the DIS
> 
> im one of the nightowls here
> 
> my name is Wanda



Night owl...not nigh towl


----------



## *Quasi*

Hello fellow Disney admirers, my name is Cody and I am 15.


----------



## minniemouse440044

*Quasi* said:


> Hello fellow Disney admirers, my name is Cody and I am 15.



hello cody 
im rachel and im 15 to! haha

welcome new DISers!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Courtney88 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First post here... I'm not quite a teen at 20 years old. But I figured meh, close enough. Wanted to put a post somewhere. And the college board saddens me a bit due to a brief (horrible) experience with the College Program, mostly due to one horrible trainer, but it hasn't lowered my love for Disney. So this seemed like a good place to start off.





*Quasi* said:


> Hello fellow Disney admirers, my name is Cody and I am 15.



Hi Courtney and Cody!
I'm Elin.
I'm here all the time, so feel free to PM me with any questions you have!
Be sure to stop by the random thread some time.. I'll make sure to say Hi!


----------



## nickjonas1221

Hey ppls Im at school right now!!!!! Im Sarah


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Hey everyone!
**BRIT ALERT!!!**

haha yes im Jack from England but im a big Disney fan aswell


----------



## PigletGurl

Hi Jack
im Wanda, the puerto rican here, haha.

Youll make great friends!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

nice to meet you Wanda i really hope i can fit in here

ps - i forgot to add on my last post that im 19


----------



## PigletGurl

Yay, another geezer! I'm 19 too, well in 19 days, haha!


----------



## *Quasi*

Thanks everyone for the welcomes.


----------



## PigletGurl

welcome to the DIS! ahahahahaha


----------



## Hawaiidood

*Quasi* said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcomes.



No problem!!! Good to have another dude on these forums. Its starting to get a bit...imasculating here


----------



## princesskelz

Welcome Newbies! 

My name is Kelsey im 16 years old and am a sophmore (should be a Junior) at my school! I live in MD and love disney! I am going to disney in a month!
PM me if you have anyquestions


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey everyone!
> **BRIT ALERT!!!**
> 
> haha yes im Jack from England but im a big Disney fan aswell


Hi Jack.
I'm Elin, from Wales.

PM me if you have any questions, and I hope you have a great time here!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

hey new people 

I'm Ellie ♥


----------



## CrazyChik

Hey new peoples.
I'm Hazzi, I'm 15 and I'm from Wales


(I erm just wanted to introduce myself as 15 xD)


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Courtney88 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First post here... I'm not quite a teen at 20 years old. But I figured meh, close enough. Wanted to put a post somewhere. And the college board saddens me a bit due to a brief (horrible) experience with the College Program, mostly due to one horrible trainer, but it hasn't lowered my love for Disney. So this seemed like a good place to start off.



Hey 



*Quasi* said:


> Hello fellow Disney admirers, my name is Cody and I am 15.



Welcome, Cody.  I'm fifteen too 



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey everyone!
> **BRIT ALERT!!!**
> 
> haha yes im Jack from England but im a big Disney fan aswell



Heyyaaa Jack.  It's good to have some guys on here.  There totally aren't enough  

Welcome to the DIS everyone.  I'm sure you'll all fit in.  Just so you know, I'm Sian


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Heyyaaa Jack.  It's good to have some guys on here.  There totally aren't enough
> 
> Welcome to the DIS everyone.  I'm sure you'll all fit in.  Just so you know, I'm Sian



Hey Sian  Thanks for the welcome and dont worry...having lots of girls here isnt all that bad hehehe


----------



## DisneyLily

Welcome Jack!
It's really neat to talk to people who are from like halfway across the world. (I really don't know if England is halfway around the world XD I hate geography).
Anywhose.
I'm Lily, 17, from Canada!
Can't wait to get to know ya!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Hey Lily   and dont worry Geography is nto my strong-point also.....all i know that theres a large heap of cold water between us hehehe


----------



## DisneyLily

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey Lily   and dont worry Geography is nto my strong-point also.....all i know that theres a large heap of cold water between us hehehe


Lol.
That should help me next semester!
So London England?


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

DisneyLily said:


> Lol.
> That should help me next semester!
> So London England?



If the question was is London in England - Yep deffo...Capital City hehe
if the question was do I live in London, England......sadly no  but i have been a fair few times it is quite a fun place to go (hints at London Eye and Millenium Dome) but its home to some big stage shows and musicals


----------



## DisneyLily

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> If the question was is London in England - Yep deffo...Capital City hehe
> if the question was do I live in London, England......sadly no  but i have been a fair few times it is quite a fun place to go (hints at London Eye and Millenium Dome) but its home to some big stage shows and musicals


XD
I know the capital of like France, England and that's pretty much it. I've always wanted to go to England.
I would DIE!


----------



## CrazyChik

DisneyLily said:


> XD
> I know the capital of like France, England and that's pretty much it. I've always wanted to go to England.
> I would DIE!



Why d'ya want to go to England?


----------



## am.lin

England's pretty cool : )
i really want to go there too


----------



## Kaitou Dark

Hiya there! I'm Dark! I've been here since September of '08, but I just kinda lurked. Didn't really know where to fit in. Thank goodness for the Teen Board!


----------



## PigletGurl

Hello, Dark!

I'm Wanda, nearly 19, and from Puerto Rico.

Welcome to the DIS!

You'll love it here.


----------



## Disneylover 2

Hi Dark!

well, enjoy!


----------



## Pigglet

Hey Teen people!

I joined the DIS in the summer, but drifted off after a few weeks.
For some reason I decided to re-visit today!

So Hi!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Pigglet said:


> Hey Teen people!
> 
> I joined the DIS in the summer, but drifted off after a few weeks.
> For some reason I decided to re-visit today!
> 
> So Hi!



Heya pigglet. Hows it going?


----------



## diamond730

hiiiii!!! i'm carissa!!


----------



## wdwllamadancer

hey carissa!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Wow lots of the n00bs the last couple days. Hello Carissa, My name is Matt/village idiot/matilda (Dont ask). If you need anything, my PM box is, for the most part, empty, plus you can grab me on Aim if you want.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Pigglet said:


> Hey Teen people!
> 
> I joined the DIS in the summer, but drifted off after a few weeks.
> For some reason I decided to re-visit today!
> 
> So Hi!


Hi, I think I remember you!
I'm Elin!



diamond730 said:


> hiiiii!!! i'm carissa!!



Hi Carissa!

Please feel free to PM if you need anything!


----------



## wdwllamadancer

carissa goes to the same school as me


----------



## Mrs. Bleu

Hey other Disney luvers

Here is a bit about me:

Name: Lela
Age: 15(will be 16 in less then a month)
Grade: 10th
Live: Michigan
Hobbies: Gymnastics, Basketball, Volleyball
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Height: 5'5"
Favorite Disney Movie: Cinderella
Favorite Disney Song: Wishes
Favorite Disney Character: Gus Gus
Favorite Disney Ride: Tower Of Terror


----------



## PigletGurl

Hello, Lela! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi Lela!
I'm Elin, and I'm here a lot.
Feel free to PM me with any questions you have,
And be sure to stop by the random thread sometime!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Welcome all of you to the magical world of DIS


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Welcome all of you to the magical world of DIS



 
That made me laugh.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> That made me laugh.



In a good way or a bad way?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> In a good way or a bad way?



You can only laugh in a good way. 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> You can only laugh in a good way.
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.



thats ok then....lol ive just realised i sound like one of those Disney transport bus guys hahaha...

'Welcome to the magical world of Magic Kingdom.....this is Station number 6...'


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> thats ok then....lol ive just realised i sound like one of those Disney transport bus guys hahaha...
> 
> 'Welcome to the magical world of Magic Kingdom.....this is Station number 6...'



 
Yeah, you do.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> Yeah, you do.



great! Im going to apply hehe


----------



## acoustic love

Hi..My name is Angela. I'm 17 years old and I live in South Carolina. 
I'm new here..lol This is actually my first post. 
My mom joined here a couple months ago, and I've been kinda lurking around. This board seems like it's a lot of fun. =) 
So, I look forward to meeting everyone. And I'm really bad with names, so sorry if I forget your name. lol


----------



## PigletGurl

Hello, Angela! I'm Wanda, the Puerto Rican. Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi Angela,
I'm Elin.
I'm from Wales in the UK.
Hope you have a lotta fun here!


----------



## diva122094

acoustic love said:


> Hi..My name is Angela. I'm 17 years old and I live in South Carolina.
> I'm new here..lol This is actually my first post.
> My mom joined here a couple months ago, and I've been kinda lurking around. This board seems like it's a lot of fun. =)
> So, I look forward to meeting everyone. And I'm really bad with names, so sorry if I forget your name. lol



Hey Angela!
Welcome to the boardss.


----------



## acoustic love

PigletGurl said:


> Hello, Angela! I'm Wanda, the Puerto Rican. Welcome to the DIS!


Hi Wanda! You live in Puerto Rico? I'm jealous! =)



Smiley.Socks said:


> Hi Angela,
> I'm Elin.
> I'm from Wales in the UK.
> Hope you have a lotta fun here!


Hi Elin! Nice to meet you. 
I've vacationed in London before, I love that place! I want to go back! =)



diva122094 said:


> Hey Angela!
> Welcome to the boardss.


Hi, and thank you!


----------



## diva122094

acoustic love said:


> Hi Wanda! You live in Puerto Rico? I'm jealous! =)
> 
> 
> Hi Elin! Nice to meet you.
> I've vacationed in London before, I love that place! I want to go back! =)
> 
> 
> Hi, and thank you!



your welcome!
if you need someone too talk too i will!
i love making new friends!


----------



## crazytp93

Welcome to the DISboards everyone.


----------



## keegro94

Hello everyone my name is Keegan and uhh I like to party........sometimes


----------



## PigletGurl

Hello, Keegan! I'm Wanda, the Puerto Rican.


----------



## keegro94

PigletGurl said:


> Hello, Keegan! I'm Wanda, the Puerto Rican.





Hola, como esta?


----------



## keegro94

Hola como esta?


----------



## PigletGurl

keegro94 said:


> Hola como esta?



bien y tu?

uhh silly question, but are you a guy or a girl? 
sorry ive never heard of the name Keegan before lol


----------



## keegro94

asi asi.

A boy. I know its a unique name =]


----------



## PigletGurl

keegro94 said:


> asi asi.
> 
> A boy. I know its a unique name =]



I knew it! haha

How old are you?


----------



## keegro94

Probaly from my signature lol.

And 14


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

appearing from the shadows again  
miss the disboards  lol
been real busy with homeschooling n stuff
for those of u who r new or dont remember
im Amanda and im 15 n live in Indiana


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Minnie Squeaks said:


> appearing from the shadows again
> miss the disboards  lol
> been real busy with homeschooling n stuff
> for those of u who r new or dont remember
> im Amanda and im 15 n live in Indiana



Amandaaaaa!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

hey people!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Smiley.Socks said:


> Amandaaaaa!



OMG ELIIIIIN 
missed u!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Minnie Squeaks said:


> OMG ELIIIIIN
> missed u!



WOOOOO!!! Elin!!! WOOOO!!! Amanda


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> WOOOOO!!! Elin!!! WOOOO!!! Amanda



  
WOOOOO!!! JACK!!!
WOOOOO!!! us!!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Minnie Squeaks said:


> OMG ELIIIIIN
> missed u!


I missed you!



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> WOOOOO!!! Elin!!! WOOOO!!! Amanda


Woo Jack!
Woo Amanda!
Woo Everyone!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

sooo many new people!! its hard to know who anyone is anymore.

im jesse
15 years old
loves disney...duhh
and misses the dis!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

jbcheerchick93 said:


> sooo many new people!! its hard to know who anyone is anymore.
> 
> im jesse
> 15 years old
> loves disney...duhh
> and misses the dis!



Jess!
I missed you!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

jbcheerchick93 said:


> sooo many new people!! its hard to know who anyone is anymore.
> 
> im jesse
> 15 years old
> loves disney...duhh
> and misses the dis!



Hey Jesse
Im Jack from the UK

Welcome back to the crazy world


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Smiley.Socks said:


> Jess!
> I missed you!


omgshhh ELIN!!!!! i missed you tooo!!!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

jbcheerchick93 said:


> omgshhh ELIN!!!!! i missed you tooo!!!!



We need to catch up!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey Jesse
> Im Jack from the UK
> 
> Welcome back to the crazy world


hi jack!
its nice to meet you 
hows the uk?


----------



## PigletGurl

hi jesse
im wanda, the puerto rican


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Smiley.Socks said:


> We need to catch up!


YES WE DO!!! omgshhh tell me everything important thats happened


----------



## jbcheerchick93

PigletGurl said:


> hi jesse
> im wanda, the puerto rican


hi!
a quesiton
i hope it doesnt offend you
why do you introduce yourself as the puerto rican?


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

jbcheerchick93 said:


> hi jack!
> its nice to meet you
> hows the uk?



too dang cold


----------



## PigletGurl

jbcheerchick93 said:


> hi!
> a quesiton
> i hope it doesnt offend you
> why do you introduce yourself as the puerto rican?



 i do it cause im the only one from this stinky place haha


----------



## CrazyChik

Omg. Jess. Remember me?


----------



## jbcheerchick93

CrazyChik said:


> Omg. Jess. Remember me?


HAAAAZIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

OMGGGGG!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

jbcheerchick93 said:


> HAAAAZIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMGGGGG!!!



OMMMGGGG. THERE IS NO E IN MY NAME.
xD
So wazzup kiddo?


----------



## jbcheerchick93

PigletGurl said:


> i do it cause im the only one from this stinky place haha


haha okay i was just wondering, i thought maybe it was like a big deal to some people....which wouldnt be like the boards at all!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

CrazyChik said:


> OMMMGGGG. THERE IS NO E IN MY NAME.
> xD
> So wazzup kiddo?


hahah i dont careee!!!!

not much. doing an english paper on the character analysis of the book one flew over the cuckoos nest. how about youuu!??!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> too dang cold


haha its cold here too!! verrryy cold!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

jbcheerchick93 said:


> haha its cold here too!! verrryy cold!



why where are you?


----------



## CrazyChik

jbcheerchick93 said:


> hahah i dont careee!!!!
> 
> not much. doing an english paper on the character analysis of the book one flew over the cuckoos nest. how about youuu!??!



well you should 

It's too dang cold. I have my own pony now. Me and George are way over. I don't know what else you missed. xD


----------



## jbcheerchick93

CrazyChik said:


> well you should
> 
> It's too dang cold. I have my own pony now. Me and George are way over. I don't know what else you missed. xD


why the waaaayy over-ness??
and a pony!!! coolnesss!!!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> why where are you?


haha like pa..northish part


----------



## CrazyChik

jbcheerchick93 said:


> why the waaaayy over-ness??
> and a pony!!! coolnesss!!!



Because he's incapable of communicating and I'm a selfish butthole xD
I know! He's so cute. He's called Comet


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

jbcheerchick93 said:


> sooo many new people!! its hard to know who anyone is anymore.
> 
> im jesse
> 15 years old
> loves disney...duhh
> and misses the dis!



wb jesse!!!
Auntie!! 
  
a couple days ago i got on for first time in a while too
its good to be back


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

jbcheerchick93 said:


> haha like pa..northish part



yeah its cold up there...we're quite far North aswell  AWSOME! its a high temperature today! 6 degrees celcius!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> yeah its cold up there...we're quite far North aswell  AWSOME! its a high temperature today! 6 degrees celcius!


It's like -1 celsius here.. :S


----------



## Tapout!

I just did this on the top thread of the boards but this looks like where I should have put it since this place looks like the place for people my own age.

Hi I am Hunter and you guessed it I like Disney. My family has the DVC membership and we go to Disney just about every year. I have 2 younger sisters and 1 little tiny brother. I am 15 years old and in the 10th grade. I also like Ultimate Fighting, Wakeboarding, and Baseball. I live in Texas.


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> I just did this on the top thread of the boards but this looks like where I should have put it since this place looks like the place for people my own age.
> 
> Hi I am Hunter and you guessed it I like Disney. My family has the DVC membership and we go to Disney just about every year. I have 2 younger sisters and 1 little tiny brother. I am 15 years old and in the 10th grade. I also like Ultimate Fighting, Wakeboarding, and Baseball. I live in Texas.



Welcome 
I'm Hazzi, I'm 15 too but I'm in 9th grade. I live in Wales and I'm very jealous that you have DVC membership xD PM (private message) me anytime if you need help or are bored and want to talk


----------



## Hawaiidood

Hey hunter, welcome to our humble little family. My name's Matt/Villiage Idiot/Matilda(Better not to ask) and im almost 20. If you ever need anything, i might be able to help, and if not, ill just make it up. So anywho hope you enjoy yourself here and shoot me an IM anytime if you wanna talk or whatever.


----------



## Tapout!

Thanks to both of you. I will surely take you both up on that.


----------



## PigletGurl

Tapout! said:


> I just did this on the top thread of the boards but this looks like where I should have put it since this place looks like the place for people my own age.
> 
> Hi I am Hunter and you guessed it I like Disney. My family has the DVC membership and we go to Disney just about every year. I have 2 younger sisters and 1 little tiny brother. I am 15 years old and in the 10th grade. I also like Ultimate Fighting, Wakeboarding, and Baseball. I live in Texas.



Welcome to the DIS! I am Wanda, 19 (well almost) and from Puerto Rico
and I love Star Wars!


----------



## Tapout!

PigletGurl said:


> Welcome to the DIS! I am Wanda, 19 (well almost) and from Puerto Rico
> and I love Star Wars!


Hi Wanda, I have watched all the Star Wars movies and the ones I really like are the original ones.


----------



## PigletGurl

Tapout! said:


> Hi Wanda, I have watched all the Star Wars movies and the ones I really like are the original ones.



Cool, my favorite one is the second one and the sixth one.
My fave character is Princess Leia and Anakin/Darth Vader.


----------



## KidGoofy

Tapout! said:


> I just did this on the top thread of the boards but this looks like where I should have put it since this place looks like the place for people my own age.
> 
> Hi I am Hunter and you guessed it I like Disney. My family has the DVC membership and we go to Disney just about every year. I have 2 younger sisters and 1 little tiny brother. I am 15 years old and in the 10th grade. I also like Ultimate Fighting, Wakeboarding, and Baseball. I live in Texas.



Hey I'm Tom...and I'm 16 and live in NJ(by Giants Stadium[but I am a Jets fan]). I'm a Junior. And you just joined and now a part of being one of the few guys on here. If you need any help PM me...



CrazyChik said:


> Welcome
> I'm Hazzi, I'm 15 too but I'm in 9th grade. I live in Wales and I'm very jealous that you have DVC membership xD PM (private message) me anytime if you need help or are bored and want to talk



...Or PM Hazzi....she likes talking to boys...lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tapout! said:


> I just did this on the top thread of the boards but this looks like where I should have put it since this place looks like the place for people my own age.
> 
> Hi I am Hunter and you guessed it I like Disney. My family has the DVC membership and we go to Disney just about every year. I have 2 younger sisters and 1 little tiny brother. I am 15 years old and in the 10th grade. I also like Ultimate Fighting, Wakeboarding, and Baseball. I live in Texas.



hey hunter!
im rachel im also 15! 
welcome to the dis, im sure you will love it here! i do and everyone is so welcoming and friendly! i live in tennessee and play lacrosse haha!
have fun on the boards!


----------



## andy.b

Hey everyone I'm Andy
I sort of introduced myself on the girls thread, idk why...but I thought this would be a better place for that.  I'm 17, 18 February 10th woohoo! I've been to WDW 3 times and hope to make it a 4th with the college program next year.  I like music, sports, tv and my PS3.  As my sig says...I will crush you in rock band.  And my pics are on page 220 of the show your face thread, I know you love em.


----------



## PigletGurl

andy.b said:


> Hey everyone I'm Andy
> I sort of introduced myself on the girls thread, idk why...but I thought this would be a better place for that.  I'm 17, 18 February 10th woohoo! I've been to WDW 3 times and hope to make it a 4th with the college program next year.  I like music, sports, tv and my PS3.  As my sig says...I will crush you in rock band.  And my pics are on page 220 of the show your face thread, *I know you love em*.



im sensing another big head over here 

jk


----------



## andy.b

PigletGurl said:


> im sensing another big head over here
> 
> jk


----------



## Tapout!

Hey Tom & Rachel. Very nice to meet you both.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tapout! said:


> Hey Tom & Rachel. Very nice to meet you both.



nice to meet you too =D


----------



## Tapout!

Cool Rachel. You play Lacrosse. That is a great sport. I play baseball.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tapout! said:


> Cool Rachel. You play Lacrosse. That is a great sport. I play baseball.



yeah i just started this year so hopefuly ill be good at it haha.
my brother plays baseball and hockey.
but hes notplaying baseball thsiyear cause hes playing on like 3 hockey teams
(house, selet, and travel) hes really good at hockey haha


----------



## Tapout!

minniemouse440044 said:


> yeah i just started this year so hopefuly ill be good at it haha.
> my brother plays baseball and hockey.
> but hes notplaying baseball thsiyear cause hes playing on like 3 hockey teams
> (house, selet, and travel) hes really good at hockey haha


 I have played hockey to. Street and some ice.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tapout! said:


> I have played hockey to. Street and some ice.



thats cool, my brother plays ice.
and my dad coaches my brothers select and house teams and my highschools team. 
our family is pretty dedicated to the sport lol.
i used to play inline hockey too!


----------



## Tapout!

I like most sports but only Baseball, Ultimate Fighting I am half decent at.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tapout! said:


> I like most sports but only Baseball, Ultimate Fighting I am half decent at.



yeah i like a lot of sports too but im only good at like 3 haha


----------



## sonofteamharris

urmm... im oli im mad about disney and wicked (the show)


----------



## minniemouse440044

sonofteamharris said:


> urmm... im oli im mad about disney and wicked (the show)



hi oli!
im rachel!


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> ...Or PM Hazzi....she likes talking to boys...lol



 Geez there's one way to make everyone scared of me. Thanks Tommy. 
For the record, I'll talk to anyone regardless of gender.


----------



## princesskelz

Welcome Tapout!
im Kelsey im 16 and i do watch UFC everyonce in a while!
PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Hawaiidood

CrazyChik said:


> Geez there's one way to make everyone scared of me. Thanks Tommy.
> For the record, I'll talk to anyone regardless of gender.



Ha ha im already scared of you.


----------



## CrazyChik

Hawaiidood said:


> Ha ha im already scared of you.



You people are out to ruin my reputation xD
Why do I scare you Matt?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

hey new people 

I'm Ellie and I'm 14 and in Year 10


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Geez there's one way to make everyone scared of me. Thanks Tommy.
> For the record, I'll talk to anyone regardless of gender.



That could be true but you have more fun with boys...lol. Don't lie...I know you



Hawaiidood said:


> Ha ha im already scared of you.



Me too...I feel like she will chop my head off sometimes.



CrazyChik said:


> You people are out to ruin my reputation xD
> Why do I scare you Matt?



Its probably because your a tough little girl...and little I mean shorter and younger than us. Not because I think you are like 8, because that is not true

Im probably digging my own grave with Hazzi right now...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> *That could be true but you have more fun with boys...lol. Don't lie...I know you*
> 
> 
> _Me too...I feel like she will chop my head off sometimes._
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably because your a tough little girl...and little I mean shorter and younger than us. Not because I think you are like 8, because that is not true
> 
> Im probably digging my own grave with Hazzi right now...lol



*Do you know how wrong that sounds? *

_Dude, you said horse riding was easy. I mean geez what did you expect, a nobel prize?_

Ah you just can't handle a girl being stronger than you xD

Just another few feet of digging left


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> *Do you know how wrong that sounds? *
> 
> _Dude, you said horse riding was easy. I mean geez what did you expect, a nobel prize?_
> 
> Ah you just can't handle a girl being stronger than you xD
> 
> Just another few feet of digging left



*I just re-read that and yes it was*

_I was only kidding, and you have flipped out many times before...lol. And a Nobel Peace Prize would b nice...lol_

All I said was you were shorter and younger not that you were weaker...lol

I have a half a foot left until I reach 6 feet...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> *I just re-read that and yes it was*
> 
> _I was only kidding, and you have flipped out many times before...lol. And a Nobel Peace Prize would b nice...lol_
> 
> All I said was you were shorter and younger not that you were weaker...lol
> 
> I have a half a foot left until I reach 6 feet...lol



_I have? Enlighten me._

I know, I'm saying that you don't like the fact that I'm stonger xD

lmao. I'm listening to six feet under the stars haha.


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> Geez there's one way to make everyone scared of me. Thanks Tommy.
> For the record, I'll talk to anyone regardless of gender.


 If I ever need anyone to talk to I will be sure to go to the one who likes to talk to guys.  



princesskelz said:


> Welcome Tapout!
> im Kelsey im 16 and i do watch UFC everyonce in a while!
> PM me if you have any questions


 Hi, Kelsey. I really like UFC. I really want to do that someday. I currently do kick boxing for my age.



Disney Princess Elli said:


> hey new people
> 
> I'm Ellie and I'm 14 and in Year 10


Hi Ellie


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> If I ever need anyone to talk to I will be sure to go to the one who likes to talk to guys.



Urgh consider me humiliated, consider darling Thomas dead.


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> Urgh consider me humiliated, consider darling Thomas dead.


Don't worry I don't judge people on the first thing I read about them.  Especially if it is coming from another source.


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> Don't worry I don't judge people on the first thing I read about them.  Especially if it is coming from another source.



 Good, or you'd almost certainly hate me.


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> Good, or you'd almost certainly hate me.


I am not a hateful person.


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> I am not a hateful person.



Seriously dislike or whatever then


----------



## Tapout!

How can I ? I don't even know you.


----------



## Hawaiidood

KidGoofy said:


> That could be true but you have more fun with boys...lol. Don't lie...I know you
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...I feel like she will chop my head off sometimes.



As long as thats all she chops off 



> Its probably because your a tough little girl...and little I mean shorter and younger than us. Not because I think you are like 8, because that is not true
> 
> Im probably digging my own grave with Hazzi right now...lol


Ha ha its because she's a girl and she's Hazzi, there is no REAL explanation for it...its just the natural order of things.


----------



## CrazyChik

Hawaiidood said:


> As long as thats all she chops off
> 
> Ha ha its because she's a girl and she's Hazzi, there is no REAL explanation for it...its just the natural order of things.



*snickers* You won't care what I chop once your head is gone.


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> *snickers* You won't care what I chop once your head is gone.


Ouch this girl sure has a sharp wit and tongue.


----------



## Hawaiidood

CrazyChik said:


> *snickers* You won't care what I chop once your head is gone.



Ha ha how much you wanna bet?


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> Ouch this girl sure has a sharp wit and tongue.



People set themselves up, I can't resist it


----------



## CrazyChik

Hawaiidood said:


> Ha ha how much you wanna bet?



I'll bet you my pony


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> People set themselves up, I can't resist it


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> I'll bet you my pony


UH OH a My Little Pony bet.


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


>


What? It's just like when some poor clueless soul goes to kick you and you pull their leg. Too easy. xD


Tapout! said:


> UH OH a My Little Pony bet.


Pfffft no.


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> What? It's just like when some poor clueless soul goes to kick you and you pull their leg. Too easy. xD
> 
> Pfffft no.


That has actually happened but not in the ring.


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> That has actually happened but not in the ring.



Ah this little kid tried to kick me, well when I say little he was taller than me but most people are but bless him he was even less educated in fighting/self defence or whatever than me and went flat on his face. Muahaha ahem poor kid.


----------



## Tapout!

CrazyChik said:


> Ah this little kid tried to kick me, well when I say little he was taller than me but most people are but bless him he was even less educated in fighting/self defence or whatever than me and went flat on his face. Muahaha ahem poor kid.


For me this one kid was bullying a lot of other kids because he was bigger than most and he started with me. So he told me that he wanted to fight me after we got of the bus. I was O.K.. I wasn't going to back down. So we got off the bus and you know how the crowd circles around. He was telling me to throw the first punch and I wouldn't so he charge at me with this flying out of control kick. I grabbed his leg . He landed flat on his back and then I came down with one thrust to his chest knocking the wind out of him even more. He layed there and then got up and ran home. He didn't bully after that.


----------



## CrazyChik

Tapout! said:


> For me this one kid was bullying a lot of other kids because he was bigger than most and he started with me. So he told me that he wanted to fight me after we got of the bus. I was O.K.. I wasn't going to back down. So we got off the bus and you know how the crowd circles around. He was telling me to throw the first punch and I wouldn't so he charge at me with this flying out of control kick. I grabbed his leg . He landed flat on his back and then I came down with one thrust to his chest knocking the wind out of him even more. He layed there and then got up and ran home. He didn't bully after that.



 
I bet he felt really stupid.

Ah the bullies here suck, they're not really big or strong people but there is always at least twenty of them at one time. They don't care who their victim is either, girl, boy, popular, geeky they'll fight with you. Truthfully they petrify me, I may just have to take up self defence xD


----------



## Hawaiidood

CrazyChik said:


> What? It's just like when some poor clueless soul goes to kick you and you pull their leg. Too easy. xD
> 
> Pfffft no.



And you wonder why im scared of you. Ha ha


----------



## CrazyChik

Hawaiidood said:


> And you wonder why im scared of you. Ha ha



 
Dude you could crush me with your little finger.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Ha ha but I wouldnt, I dont hit/hurt girls. Thats why im so scared of you. Ha ha, well you and more girls. Ha ah


----------



## Tapout!

Hawaiidood said:


> Ha ha but I wouldnt, I dont hit/hurt girls. Thats why im so scared of you. Ha ha, well you and more girls. Ha ah


That is always a good rule to live by.


----------



## CrazyChik

Hawaiidood said:


> Ha ha but I wouldnt, I dont hit/hurt girls. Thats why im so scared of you. Ha ha, well you and more girls. Ha ah



 
I'm not very good with physical fights. My 9yr old sister beats me up all the time. She can pick me up, she's scary strong. xD
Now verbal fights, well Matt you should know that I always win


----------



## Hawaiidood

Of course. It doesnt matter if the guy or girl is right...the guy is always wrong.


----------



## CrazyChik

Hawaiidood said:


> Of course. It doesnt matter if the guy or girl is right...the guy is always wrong.



I like that rule 
But you were so wrong.


----------



## Tapout!

Hawaiidood said:


> Of course. It doesnt matter if the guy or girl is right...the guy is always wrong.


 My dad says that to me all the time.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Urgh consider me humiliated, consider darling Thomas dead.



Why? I was only helping your situation. And I am guessing you finished my 1/2 a foot left for my grave...lol



Tapout! said:


> Don't worry I don't judge people on the first thing I read about them.  Especially if it is coming from another source.



Hey I am a very reliable source



CrazyChik said:


> Good, or you'd almost certainly hate me.



No he wont...he will think you are hilarious



Tapout! said:


> Ouch this girl sure has a sharp wit and tongue.



And that is why we love her...another amazing girl who has awesome comebacks



CrazyChik said:


> People set themselves up, I can't resist it



I am the one who usually the one who sets up himself the most



Tapout! said:


> For me this one kid was bullying a lot of other kids because he was bigger than most and he started with me. So he told me that he wanted to fight me after we got of the bus. I was O.K.. I wasn't going to back down. So we got off the bus and you know how the crowd circles around. He was telling me to throw the first punch and I wouldn't so he charge at me with this flying out of control kick. I grabbed his leg . He landed flat on his back and then I came down with one thrust to his chest knocking the wind out of him even more. He layed there and then got up and ran home. He didn't bully after that.



I did that once...but I didn't punch him after I just let him stay on the floor with embarrassment.



CrazyChik said:


> Dude you could crush me with your little finger.



So now you are acting weak...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Why? I was only helping your situation. And I am guessing you finished my 1/2 a foot left for my grave...lol
> 
> No he wont...he will think you are hilarious
> 
> And that is why we love her...another amazing girl who has awesome comebacks
> 
> I am the one who usually the one who sets up himself the most
> 
> So now you are acting weak...lol



You dug yourself out  Congratulations *******.

You do set yourself up an awful lot xD

Just setting my trap 
Nah the only place I have muscle is in my thighs. If I tense my arms I look so weedy *sniffles*


----------



## JackieCullen4ever

Hey im Jackiee.
My friend Metsluva57 recommended me to this site lmao.
I LOVE TWILIGHT! hahaa my fave game to play is rpattz trivia, which most of you have no idea what that is cuz ur not special enough..haha im jk ur all special in ur own way, okay? haha.
Myyy favorite fat person is the guy who play Paul Blart in Mall Cop
My fave vampire is Edward Cullen
My fave subject is mathhh
The sports i play are::: basketball and softballl
I AM AN AMAZING SNOWBOARDER WHO IS GOING TO THE OLYMPICS IN 4YRS~ ok yeahh im not tht guhd lol
AND I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE ANIMALSSSS
  also i am the best dancer on the planet lol xD


----------



## metsluva57

JackieCullen4ever said:


> Hey im Jackiee.
> My friend Metsluva57 recommended me to this site lmao.
> I LOVE TWILIGHT! hahaa my fave game to play is rpattz trivia, which most of you have no idea what that is cuz ur not special enough..haha im jk ur all special in ur own way, okay? haha.
> Myyy favorite fat person is the guy who play Paul Blart in Mall Cop
> My fave vampire is Edward Cullen
> My fave subject is mathhh
> The sports i play are::: basketball and softballl
> I AM AN AMAZING SNOWBOARDER WHO IS GOING TO THE OLYMPICS IN 4YRS~ ok yeahh im not tht guhd lol
> AND I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE ANIMALSSSS
> also i am the best dancer on the planet lol xD



JACKIE 
lol
you forgot to say im the one who plays rpattz trivia with you lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

JackieCullen4ever said:


> Hey im Jackiee.
> My friend Metsluva57 recommended me to this site lmao.
> I LOVE TWILIGHT! hahaa my fave game to play is rpattz trivia, which most of you have no idea what that is cuz ur not special enough..haha im jk ur all special in ur own way, okay? haha.
> Myyy favorite fat person is the guy who play Paul Blart in Mall Cop
> My fave vampire is Edward Cullen
> My fave subject is mathhh
> The sports i play are::: basketball and softballl
> I AM AN AMAZING SNOWBOARDER WHO IS GOING TO THE OLYMPICS IN 4YRS~ ok yeahh im not tht guhd lol
> AND I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE ANIMALSSSS
> also i am the best dancer on the planet lol xD



Welcome to the DIS boards Jackie! 
Im Jack from good ol' England hahaha


----------



## Fatphil32

JackieCullen4ever said:


> I AM AN AMAZING SNOWBOARDER



Finally! I freaking love snowboarding!


----------



## LadyMagic

Hellooo. 

I'm LadyMagic, but my name's Brittany, but you can call me whatever you want!

Anyways, I'm new. So, yeah.  Glad to be here!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

LadyMagic said:


> Hellooo.
> 
> I'm LadyMagic, but my name's Brittany, but you can call me whatever you want!
> 
> Anyways, I'm new. So, yeah.  Glad to be here!



Hi Brittany.
I'm Elin!
Good to have you here!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

LadyMagic said:


> Hellooo.
> 
> I'm LadyMagic, but my name's Brittany, but you can call me whatever you want!
> 
> Anyways, I'm new. So, yeah.  Glad to be here!



Hey Brittany!  Nice to meet you im Jack from sunny England. Enjoy your stay on the DIS youll have loads of fun!
Welcome


----------



## LadyMagic

Aww, thanks!


----------



## bananda

hey i'm amanda. also known as bananda. i just joined yesterday


----------



## KidGoofy

Welcome to the DIS...and awesome your from Australia


----------



## bananda

thanks. it looks fun on here. and yes, being australian is awesome


----------



## KidGoofy

It is...and everyone is so nice...and I want to move there nice beaches, odd shapes made from sand in the deserts, and awesome animals.


----------



## bananda

yeh we have beautiful beaches. its really warm and laid back too. probly the worst thing is sunburn. i support your wanting to move here lol


----------



## life of the party

Welcome!



KidGoofy said:


> It is...and everyone is so nice...and I want to move there nice beaches, odd shapes made from sand in the deserts, and awesome animals.


Animals?


----------



## life of the party

JackieCullen4ever said:


> Hey im Jackiee.
> My friend Metsluva57 recommended me to this site lmao.
> I LOVE TWILIGHT! hahaa my fave game to play is rpattz trivia, which most of you have no idea what that is cuz ur not special enough..haha im jk ur all special in ur own way, okay? haha.
> Myyy favorite fat person is the guy who play Paul Blart in Mall Cop
> My fave vampire is Edward Cullen
> My fave subject is mathhh
> The sports i play are::: basketball and softballl
> I AM AN AMAZING SNOWBOARDER WHO IS GOING TO THE OLYMPICS IN 4YRS~ ok yeahh im not tht guhd lol
> AND I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE ANIMALSSSS
> also i am the best dancer on the planet lol xD


 
Hi?
You seem excited..  
Welcome 

How old are you?



LadyMagic said:


> Hellooo.
> 
> I'm LadyMagic, but my name's Brittany, but you can call me whatever you want!
> 
> Anyways, I'm new. So, yeah.  Glad to be here!


WELCOME 
How old are you?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Welcome Newbies



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey Brittany!  Nice to meet you im Jack from sunny England. Enjoy your stay on the DIS youll have loads of fun!
> Welcome



Sunny England  



bananda said:


> hey i'm amanda. also known as bananda. i just joined yesterday



Hi Amanda  I'm Sian


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

welcome new people 

I'm Ellie


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Hey guys!
I'm Laura and from, as Jack says earlier up... 'sunny' England!
I've been a dis member for a year and a bit but only just ventured over on to the teenboards, I always thought I was a bit too old to post but now I've decided that I don't care, I'm still a teen!!
I'm in my first year of uni studying law. I tend to go to Disney Paris coz we live so close which isn't as good as WDW but still exciting and still Disney!!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

disneyhockeymad said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm Laura and from, as Jack says earlier up... 'sunny' England!
> I've been a dis member for a year and a bit but only just ventured over on to the teenboards, I always thought I was a bit too old to post but now I've decided that I don't care, I'm still a teen!!
> I'm in my first year of uni studying law. I tend to go to Disney Paris coz we live so close which isn't as good as WDW but still exciting and still Disney!!




i'm Ellie, also from 'sunny england' haha 

i go to disneyland paris a lot too.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Disney Princess Elli said:


> i'm Ellie, also from 'sunny england' haha
> 
> i go to disneyland paris a lot too.



Hey Ellie!! Which part of our fabulous country are you from?
DLP does rock quite a bit, I think my friends and I are gonna go on a trip there this easter, so looking forward to that!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

disneyhockeymad said:


> Hey Ellie!! Which part of our fabulous country are you from?
> DLP does rock quite a bit, I think my friends and I are gonna go on a trip there this easter, so looking forward to that!


north  the not-so-sunny-part


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Disney Princess Elli said:


> north  the not-so-sunny-part



haha I agree with you there, I'm from the South East but I go to uni up North, so I get it both!! Although at the moment most of my time is up North so I miss the sun!!


----------



## bananda

life of the party said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Animals?



yeh, like kangaroos and koalas im assuming


----------



## sammieee

So I guess this is a place to post since I'm new...ish (I joined, lurked, and I decided to post). But I'm Sammie, 17 from central/upstateish NY. I like theatre, TV and Disney (obviously). So yes, hi!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi all new people!
I'm Elin 
Feel free to PM me if you need anything.


----------



## RollercoasterGirl

Ok so I just got on and I dont even know if I am doing this right )....but my name is katie and this is confusing


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

RollercoasterGirl said:


> Ok so I just got on and I dont even know if I am doing this right )....but my name is katie and this is confusing


hey katie. welcome to the teen board!

i'm ellie


----------



## piglet&pooh814

hey the names rachel and i started comin here today!


----------



## minniemouse440044

piglet&pooh814 said:


> hey the names rachel and i started comin here today!



OMG! im rachel too!
i thinki was the only rachel untill you joined!
welcome!!


----------



## Hawaiidood

HEY RACHEL!!!! (The new one, hi to the non new one too )


My name is Matt, I just turned 20, 4 days ago so im a bit old, but hell i dont care. You can call me matt/village idiot/matilda (Dont ask)/ or sexy (Since it is oh so true  jk) If you ever need anything, my PM box is always open, and I AIM a lot. so just shoot me message anytime you want, im free almost far to often! Welcome again and hope your around a lot!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

RollercoasterGirl said:


> Ok so I just got on and I dont even know if I am doing this right )....but my name is katie and this is confusing


Hi Katie!
I'm Elin.
The dis can be a bit confusing at first, so PM (Private Message) me if you need any help!


piglet&pooh814 said:


> hey the names rachel and i started comin here today!



Hey Rachel!
I'm Elin!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

sammieee said:


> So I guess this is a place to post since I'm new...ish (I joined, lurked, and I decided to post). But I'm Sammie, 17 from central/upstateish NY. I like theatre, TV and Disney (obviously). So yes, hi!



Hey Sammie.




Hawaiidood said:


> HEY RACHEL!!!! (The new one, hi to the non new one too )
> 
> 
> My name is Matt, I just turned 20, 4 days ago so im a bit old, but hell i dont care. You can call me matt/village idiot/matilda (Dont ask)/ or sexy (Since it is oh so true  jk) If you ever need anything, my PM box is always open, and I AIM a lot. so just shoot me message anytime you want, im free almost far to often! Welcome again and hope your around a lot!



yeah, shouldn't you have been kicked of here by now? .  Awww, we love you really Matt.  



Smiley.Socks said:


> Hi Katie!
> I'm Elin.
> The dis can be a bit confusing at first, so PM (Private Message) me if you need any help!
> 
> 
> Hey Rachel!
> I'm Elin!



We ALL know you Miss Chatty.  Nah, i kid you 


Hiya new 'uns


----------



## Smiley.Socks

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> We ALL know you Miss Chatty.  Nah, i kid you
> 
> 
> Hiya new 'uns



The thing is, I say PM me if you need anything, and nobody ever does!


----------



## Oogie Boogie Man

I already introduced myself on the Welcome board so if you feel so inclined to get the whole story go there and see. My name is Owen and I am 15.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Hi, I'm Jessica age 14. My next trip to Disney World is December 09.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Oogie Boogie Man said:


> I already introduced myself on the Welcome board so if you feel so inclined to get the whole story go there and see. My name is Owen and I am 15.


Hi Owen.
I'm Elin, from Wales in the UK.
I'm on here a lot of the time, so PM me if you need anything!


PAdisney1995 said:


> Hi, I'm Jessica age 14. My next trip to Disney World is December 09.



Hi Jessica!
I'm Elin.
You should stop by the Random Thread some time, I'll be sure to say hi!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Oogie Boogie Man said:


> I already introduced myself on the Welcome board so if you feel so inclined to get the whole story go there and see. My name is Owen and I am 15.



hey owen! im rachel! im 15 too, i have some family whomlive in canada!


----------



## Princess victoria

Hey New people!
I'm Victoria :]
PM me if you need anything.


----------



## Mitch8437

soccercruiser87 said:


> There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.
> 
> So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.


 
Oh hey ime mitch whats up? I cant wait to meet all of you guys. Ive been using the dis website for about 2 years almost and i love it and all the podcasts!! I won a free t-shirt and a pin from the podcast-squad!!!!  were going down to the contmempo. in march arnd the 20th and were taking adv. of  the buy 4 nights and get 3 free 
I hope the weather  is gunna b nice. is anyway u no currently at the contempo? my cuzin works at chef mickeys he's the pastry chef. his name is nick. if anyonw sees him tell him his cousin mitch says heyQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

piglet&pooh814 said:


> hey the names rachel and i started comin here today!



hi rachel!



Oogie Boogie Man said:


> I already introduced myself on the Welcome board so if you feel so inclined to get the whole story go there and see. My name is Owen and I am 15.



hey owen!


PAdisney1995 said:


> Hi, I'm Jessica age 14. My next trip to Disney World is December 09.



hi jessica!


Mitch8437 said:


> Oh hey ime mitch whats up? I cant wait to meet all of you guys. Ive been using the dis website for about 2 years almost and i love it and all the podcasts!! I won a free t-shirt and a pin from the podcast-squad!!!!  were going down to the contmempo. in march arnd the 20th and were taking adv. of  the buy 4 nights and get 3 free
> I hope the weather  is gunna b nice. is anyway u no currently at the contempo? my cuzin works at chef mickeys he's the pastry chef. his name is nick. if anyonw sees him tell him his cousin mitch says heyQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hey mitch!

to all of u... my name is amanda 
im 15 and i live in indiana
pm for any questions


----------



## kgs732003

Hi Everybody! 
 My name is Kim, I'm kinda new here  
I'm 17 years old, a senior in high school. 
I live in Virginia. 
And I love Disney, of corse haha!


----------



## disneychick2721

Welcome all new people.
Im Kara.


----------



## Hawaiidood

kgs732003 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> My name is Kim, I'm kinda new here
> I'm 17 years old, a senior in high school.
> I live in Virginia.
> And I love Disney, of corse haha!



HUZAHHH!!!! Another virginian!!! Ha ha Hows it going there kim? My name is Matt/villiage idiot/matilda(Dont ask) but most people just call me Matt. I just turned 20 and live right around here in Richmond(Which couldnt be any more boring). If you have any questions or concerns...its prolly better not to ask me, I usually make people ask questions and most people think I AM a concern! Ha ha but if you need a friendly person to talk to, my Aim and PM box is always open.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hi all new people!
Well, I'm Elin.
I'm from Wales, and I'm on nearly all the time.
So PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## kgs732003

Hawaiidood said:


> HUZAHHH!!!! Another virginian!!! Ha ha Hows it going there kim? My name is Matt/villiage idiot/matilda(Dont ask) but most people just call me Matt. I just turned 20 and live right around here in Richmond(Which couldnt be any more boring). If you have any questions or concerns...its prolly better not to ask me, I usually make people ask questions and most people think I AM a concern! Ha ha but if you need a friendly person to talk to, my Aim and PM box is always open.



Cool  I'm in Richmond too!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Very cool. Im just south. Chesterfield to be exact.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

I am a no shoe wearing, peace lovin, 1960's music listening, hippie chik.

I also enjoy Disney Movies, Walt Disney World Parks, and Disney Music.

My name is Gabrielle, they call me Gabby and you will see why and it is not only because of my name.

I am 15 and attend a girls Catholic school in the 10th grade.


----------



## Fatphil32

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> I am a no shoe wearing, peace lovin, 1960's music listening, hippie chik.
> 
> I also enjoy Disney Movies, Walt Disney World Parks, and Disney Music.
> 
> My name is Gabrielle, they call me Gabby and you will see why and it is not only because of my name.
> 
> I am 15 and attend a girls Catholic school in the 10th grade.




Location: Home of the 2008/2009 AFC Champs


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Fatphil32 said:


> Location: Home of the 2008/2009 AFC Champs


 Soon to be Superbowl Champs Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## Fatphil32

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Soon to be Superbowl Champs Pittsburgh Steelers.



I will be sporting my Fitzgerald jersey tomorrow and Boldin jersey Sunday... I cannot watch the Steelers win again while my Bengals are sucking anymore.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

I will be sporting my Big Ben jersey on Sunday.


----------



## lovexisxdead

Hey guys, I'm Krista but most people call me Kris. I'm 15 turning 16 on March 5th! I live in NJ and I am a _huge_ Disney fan, I have been there 3 times and I might be going in the summer for a birthday gift, I hope but moneys kinda tight! Anyway yeah...I am really bad with introductions and stuff so I am gonna end it here! I hope I can talk with some of you fellow disney lovers later!

<3 Krista.


----------



## minniemouse440044

what the hay, ill reintorduce myself since we have a lot of newbies 

im rachel, 15.
i live in nashville.
im in 9th grade.
i play lacrosse.
also soccer.
i have brwon curly hair.
my life revolves around music.
if im not listening to it im singing it.
if im not singing it im discovering new music.
i have a lot of friends, but only like 1 or 2 that i can really talk to.
my favorite animal is a hippo.

oh yeah, im going to d i s n e y in june


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

I am home from school sick so I was browsing around and thinking about watching Alladin so I plugged in Disney Forums and this place popped up. It really has a lot of Disney information which is cool. 

My name is Knox(weird name). Yes my parents really liked Dead Poets Society and I am named after that character. I obviously like Disney and my favorite animated Disney movie is Alladin. My all time favorite Disney movie is Bridge to Terabithia. I love Annasophia Robb. 
I also play basketball and enjoy cheering for the Jets and the Mets.


----------



## ashisdancin2

Hi guys! I'm 14(15 in 8 days yay!) and from VA. I've been to WDW almost 20 times! my parents and i(sometimes friends and extended family) have gone every year since i have been 8 months. 

I saw Oprah while I was there once! 

Also I'm absolutely in complete love with Eeyore!


----------



## PigletGurl

Hi Knox (are u a girl or boy), and ash!

welcome. im wanda and im 19, and from puerto rico.


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Wanda, I am a boy.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

lovexisxdead said:


> Hey guys, I'm Krista but most people call me Kris. I'm 15 turning 16 on March 5th! I live in NJ and I am a _huge_ Disney fan, I have been there 3 times and I might be going in the summer for a birthday gift, I hope but moneys kinda tight! Anyway yeah...I am really bad with introductions and stuff so I am gonna end it here! I hope I can talk with some of you fellow disney lovers later!
> 
> <3 Krista.


Hi Krista!
I love your name!
I'm Elin, from Wales. 
Hope you have loads of fun here


Terabithian Warrior said:


> I am home from school sick so I was browsing around and thinking about watching Alladin so I plugged in Disney Forums and this place popped up. It really has a lot of Disney information which is cool.
> 
> My name is Knox(weird name). Yes my parents really liked Dead Poets Society and I am named after that character. I obviously like Disney and my favorite animated Disney movie is Alladin. My all time favorite Disney movie is Bridge to Terabithia. I love Annasophia Robb.
> I also play basketball and enjoy cheering for the Jets and the Mets.


Hi Knox!
Your name is really cool!
I'm Elin, from Wales. 


ashisdancin2 said:


> Hi guys! I'm 14(15 in 8 days yay!) and from VA. I've been to WDW almost 20 times! my parents and i(sometimes friends and extended family) have gone every year since i have been 8 months.
> 
> I saw Oprah while I was there once!
> 
> Also I'm absolutely in complete love with Eeyore!



Hello Ash!
Eeyore is awesome!
I'm Elin.


----------



## Smile:)

Hey guys, I'm new here. My name is Danielle but people call me Danny. I love horseback riding and David Archuleta, and of course Disney I'm from Ontario and I am 14..wait.. ok I'm 15 as of tomorow


----------



## CrazyChik

Smile:) said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here. My name is Danielle but people call me Danny. I love horseback riding and David Archuleta, and of course Disney I'm from Ontario and I am 14..wait.. ok I'm 15 as of tomorow



Horse-back riding you say? Talk to me! I'm Hazzi, I'm 15 and I LOVE horse riding xD


----------



## PigletGurl

whoa another newbie!!


hey im wanda., and I love David Archuleta... im 19 XD
\
and im from Puerto RIco


----------



## minniemouse440044

ashisdancin2 said:


> Hi guys! I'm 14(15 in 8 days yay!) and from VA. I've been to WDW almost 20 times! my parents and i(sometimes friends and extended family) have gone every year since i have been 8 months.
> 
> I saw Oprah while I was there once!
> 
> Also I'm absolutely in complete love with Eeyore!





Terabithian Warrior said:


> I am home from school sick so I was browsing around and thinking about watching Alladin so I plugged in Disney Forums and this place popped up. It really has a lot of Disney information which is cool.
> 
> My name is Knox(weird name). Yes my parents really liked Dead Poets Society and I am named after that character. I obviously like Disney and my favorite animated Disney movie is Alladin. My all time favorite Disney movie is Bridge to Terabithia. I love Annasophia Robb.
> I also play basketball and enjoy cheering for the Jets and the Mets.





Smile:) said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here. My name is Danielle but people call me Danny. I love horseback riding and David Archuleta, and of course Disney I'm from Ontario and I am 14..wait.. ok I'm 15 as of tomorow



hey guys!
welcome!
im rachel and im 15! hahah


----------



## PAdisney1995

welcome i'm Jessica i'm 14 years old.


----------



## Smile:)

CrazyChik said:


> Horse-back riding you say? Talk to me! I'm Hazzi, I'm 15 and I LOVE horse riding xD


HORSEBACK RIDING FTW! 
What styles are you into? (western stuff, english, jumping..)


----------



## CrazyChik

Smile:) said:


> HORSEBACK RIDING FTW!
> What styles are you into? (western stuff, english, jumping..)



I ride english style 
I do just about every english division on horse-riding there is xD (jumping, XC, dressage, gymkhana etc)


----------



## Smile:)

CrazyChik said:


> I ride english style
> I do just about every english division on horse-riding there is xD (jumping, XC, dressage, gymkhana etc)


Thats cool! I ride english as well. I have an appaloosa rescue pony that I'm training to jump right now I jump but that's pretty much it for english. I also just ride western for fun but I don't do any western shows.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smile:) said:


> Thats cool! I ride english as well. I have an appaloosa rescue pony that I'm training to jump right now I jump but that's pretty much it for english. I also just ride western for fun but I don't do any western shows.



I've never tried western! There's not many places that teach it in Britain.
Ooo appaloosas are gorgeous! That's so cool that you get to train it  I have a welsh section D pony, he's 9 but he's only been ridden for 2 years by his previous owners who bought him from an auction. He's got a bit of a shady past, he's very very headshy and spooky so we think he might have been abused at some point. He works on trust, he trusts you, you can do anything to him, he doesn't know you, you can't do anything.


----------



## disneychick2721

Welcome all new people. Im Kara. 



Terabithian Warrior said:


> I am home from school sick so I was browsing around and thinking about watching Alladin so I plugged in Disney Forums and this place popped up. It really has a lot of Disney information which is cool.
> 
> My name is Knox(weird name). Yes my parents really liked Dead Poets Society and I am named after that character. I obviously like Disney and my favorite animated Disney movie is Alladin. My all time favorite Disney movie is Bridge to Terabithia. I love Annasophia Robb.
> I also play basketball and enjoy cheering for the Jets and the Mets.



Whoooo fellow New Yorker. Im from Long Island.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Terabithian Warrior said:


> I am home from school sick so I was browsing around and thinking about watching Alladin so I plugged in Disney Forums and this place popped up. It really has a lot of Disney information which is cool.
> 
> My name is Knox(weird name). Yes my parents really liked Dead Poets Society and I am named after that character. I obviously like Disney and my favorite animated Disney movie is Alladin. My all time favorite Disney movie is Bridge to Terabithia. I love Annasophia Robb.
> I also play basketball and enjoy cheering for the Jets and the Mets.



hey knox 
welcome to the DIS 
im amanda  



ashisdancin2 said:


> Hi guys! I'm 14(15 in 8 days yay!) and from VA. I've been to WDW almost 20 times! my parents and i(sometimes friends and extended family) have gone every year since i have been 8 months.
> 
> I saw Oprah while I was there once!
> 
> Also I'm absolutely in complete love with Eeyore!




hi ashisdancin 2 im amanda
welcome!!!


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

disneychick2721 said:


> Welcome all new people. Im Kara.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooo fellow New Yorker. Im from Long Island.


Hi, Kara I have been there before, across the bridge to the Island.



Minnie Squeaks said:


> hey knox
> welcome to the DIS
> im amanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ashisdancin 2 im amanda
> welcome!!!


 Hi Amanda


----------



## imabrat

.


----------



## lovexisxdead

Smiley.Socks said:


> Hi Krista!
> I love your name!
> I'm Elin, from Wales.
> Hope you have loads of fun here



Thank you! ^_^ Its nice to meet you.


----------



## ilovepoohbear

ashisdancin2 said:


> Hi guys! I'm 14(15 in 8 days yay!) and from VA. I've been to WDW almost 20 times! my parents and i(sometimes friends and extended family) have gone every year since i have been 8 months.
> 
> I saw Oprah while I was there once!
> 
> Also I'm absolutely in complete love with Eeyore!



Hey Ashley 

I'm Rhiannon (you can call me Rhi though) and I'm 14 

I have a sister who hangs on here too called Sian (aka Wilmabride'sdaughter)


----------



## PigletGurl

ilovepoohbear said:


> Hey Ashley
> 
> I'm Rhiannon (you can call me Rhi though) and I'm 14
> 
> I have a sister who hangs on here too called Sian (aka Wilmabride'sdaughter)




Your Sians sister??!!


----------



## raec1234

Hey i am Rae and i am so happy to be on the boards now


----------



## Smiley.Socks

lovexisxdead said:


> Thank you! ^_^ Its nice to meet you.



It's always great to have new people here. 


raec1234 said:


> Hey i am Rae and i am so happy to be on the boards now



Hi Rae, I'm Elin.


----------



## CarelAshley

Hey
My name is CarelAshley.
I'm 15.
I'm in the colorguard in my high schools band.
i'm also in the Varsity Choir.




oh and Victoria is the coolest person ever :]


----------



## Princess victoria

Yes Carel i know i'm the coolest person ever.........xD

bahahahahahaha.
(ok so i wrote that.)


----------



## raec1234

Smiley.Socks said:


> It's always great to have new people here.
> 
> 
> Hi Rae, I'm Elin.




Hi nice to meat you!


----------



## PigletGurl

Hi, I'm Wanda, and I'm 19 and from Puerto Rico.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

I can't believe I just discovered this!
Anyway, I'm Allie and I'm 13. My birthday is July 12 and I'm from Ashburn, VA. My favorite color is green, blue, orange, and yellow. I love Science and I want to be a neonatal surgeon when I'm older. I have been to Disney World 31 times and have never been to Disneyland. I am on a competition team for dance and have been since I was 8. I am an only child and I will admit that I am fairly spoiled. However, I always try to stay down to earth. My best friend lives 20 minutes away but we have been friends since we were born (our dads have been best friends since they were 12). When we were younger we practically tried to kill each other any chance we got. She tried to push me down the stairs and I may have gotten her in trouble for that. But we're good now! She's coming with us to Disney in August and I have never been so excited. Welcome to the DIS you will LOVE it here!


----------



## Kphelps16

Hey guys. I'm Kerry from MO. I've been on...5 or 6 Disney cruises, and to WDW a bunch of times as well...my favorite Disney movie is Aladdin but Hercules is pretty great too.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Welcome to the Dis, Kerry.   I'm Sian


----------



## PAdisney1995

and hi 
  Jessica


----------



## SummerSky

Hi, everyone, I'm Tia. I live in southern CA, so I've been to Disneyland many many times, but I've yet to experience WDW. I'm an obsessed Disney fan, but that's obvious, or I wouldn't be here  I've actually been lurking on the DIS boards for like, 2 years, but I didn't start posting until very recently.


----------



## bananda

hi tia


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Welcome Tia. Lovely name btw.


----------



## petey's sweetie

heyy, im brittany, i am almost 16, ive been to wdw four or five times, myfavorite disney movie is alice in wonderland, mary poppins, and nightmare before xmas, i live in pa, and have been on the boards on and off since i was like 11...


hey everyone


----------



## PAdisney1995

SummerSky said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm Tia. I live in southern CA, so I've been to Disneyland many many times, but I've yet to experience WDW. I'm an obsessed Disney fan, but that's obvious, or I wouldn't be here  I've actually been lurking on the DIS boards for like, 2 years, but I didn't start posting until very recently.




Hi Tia, One day I hope to see Disneyland.
Jessica


----------



## PAdisney1995

petey's sweetie said:


> heyy, im brittany, i am almost 16, ive been to wdw four or five times, myfavorite disney movie is alice in wonderland, mary poppins, and nightmare before xmas, i live in pa, and have been on the boards on and off since i was like 11...
> 
> 
> hey everyone




Hi I'm Jessica


----------



## petey's sweetie

PAdisney1995 said:


> Hi I'm Jessica



 Hi jessica


----------



## HouseMD1120

Hello to all new people! 

I'm Hunter. If you have any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## MizSkellington221

Hello! I'm new to the disboards ^^; I'm sixteen years old and my name is Dana.


----------



## SupesHMS

Hey everyone! I'm Harrison, down here in AL. I've been to D-World about er...3 times in my life, and I'm hoping to do the CareerStart program in the Fall. Pleasure to meet ya'll.


----------



## KidGoofy

SupesHMS said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Harrison, down here in AL. I've been to D-World about er...3 times in my life, and I'm hoping to do the CareerStart program in the Fall. Pleasure to meet ya'll.


Welcome to the DIS


----------



## PigletGurl

Hi Harrison and Dana,

I'm Wanda, I'm 19, and from Puerto Rico.

Welcome~


----------



## raec1234

i just wanted to say to everyone new to the boards and old HELLO!!


----------



## life of the party

MizSkellington221 said:


> Hello! I'm new to the disboards ^^; I'm sixteen years old and my name is Dana.


 
hi!
welcome 


SupesHMS said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Harrison, down here in AL. I've been to D-World about er...3 times in my life, and I'm hoping to do the CareerStart program in the Fall. Pleasure to meet ya'll.


 
hellloo  welcome to the boards!



raec1234 said:


> i just wanted to say to everyone new to the boards and old HELLO!!


welcome


----------



## -MillieMouse-

Hey, I'm Millie and I'm new to this, my dad gave me the idea seeing as I love Disney.
I adore Florida to, but who doesn't! haha
xxx


----------



## Smiley.Socks

-MillieMouse- said:


> Hey, I'm Millie and I'm new to this, my dad gave me the idea seeing as I love Disney.
> I adore Florida to, but who doesn't! haha
> xxx



Hi Millie, I'm Elin.
I'm from the UK too! 
Hope you have loads of fun here!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

-MillieMouse- said:


> Hey, I'm Millie and I'm new to this, my dad gave me the idea seeing as I love Disney.
> I adore Florida to, but who doesn't! haha
> xxx



Hey, welcome to the DIS! PM me if you need help with anything or fancy a chat  I'm a UK DISer too xD


----------



## soccer girl

hi! My name is Katie. My favorite color is purple. I love playing soccer. I like the Jonas Brothers! My two favorite tv shows are Jon and Kate Plus 8 and Toddlers and Tiaras.


----------



## xPrincessArielx

Hii.
I'm Natalie.   
I'm not new, but my laptop has been broken for a while and just got it fixed a few days ago.
Boy i missed the DISboards!
Touch wood and prey my laptop wont bail out on me again!
I'm happy to chat to anyone who wants to .
God bless.
x.


----------



## Cinderelli16

I don't think I've ever introduced myself on this thread.
But mostly everyone knows me. hahah Oh well.

I'm Kayla, and I'm 16 years old.
I live in the oh so wonderful state of Michigan. Ha! Totally joking.
I'm a super freak, I'm crazy, and I'm the most amazing person you will ever meet. lol 
I love Disney with all my heart, and I'm gonna do the College Program after high school, I don't care what my mom says.
I have a whole bunch of other stuff that I wanna say, but I don't feel like typing it out. hahah
Peace out. xD Wow I have never said that before. lol
Okay there's something wrong with me right now, I think I need to go to bed. hahah


----------



## bananda

hi new people


----------



## Smiley.Socks

soccer girl said:


> hi! My name is Katie. My favorite color is purple. I love playing soccer. I like the Jonas Brothers! My two favorite tv shows are Jon and Kate Plus 8 and Toddlers and Tiaras.


Hey Katie!
I'm Elin, and I'm from the UK. 
Hope you have a great time here!


xPrincessArielx said:


> Hii.
> I'm Natalie.
> I'm not new, but my laptop has been broken for a while and just got it fixed a few days ago.
> Boy i missed the DISboards!
> Touch wood and prey my laptop wont bail out on me again!
> I'm happy to chat to anyone who wants to .
> God bless.
> x.


Hey Natalie.
I didn't introduce myself to you before.
So HI!
I'm Elin.


----------



## footballizlife27

Cinderelli16 said:


> I don't think I've ever introduced myself on this thread.
> But mostly everyone knows me. hahah Oh well.
> 
> I'm Kayla, and I'm 16 years old.
> I live in the oh so wonderful state of Michigan. Ha! Totally joking.
> I'm a super freak, I'm crazy, and I'm the most amazing person you will ever meet. lol
> I love Disney with all my heart, and I'm gonna do the College Program after high school, I don't care what my mom says.
> I have a whole bunch of other stuff that I wanna say, but I don't feel like typing it out. hahah
> Peace out. xD Wow I have never said that before. lol
> Okay there's something wrong with me right now, I think I need to go to bed. hahah



welcome kayla haha. im sure u will have lots of fun on the dis lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

footballizlife27 said:


> welcome kayla haha. im sure u will have lots of fun on the dis lol



Uh thanks Collin?


----------



## PAdisney1995

-MillieMouse- said:


> Hey, I'm Millie and I'm new to this, my dad gave me the idea seeing as I love Disney.
> I adore Florida to, but who doesn't! haha
> xxx



Welcome Millie   
Jessica


----------



## PAdisney1995

soccer girl said:


> hi! My name is Katie. My favorite color is purple. I love playing soccer. I like the Jonas Brothers! My two favorite tv shows are Jon and Kate Plus 8 and Toddlers and Tiaras.



Hi Katie    
Jessica


----------



## PAdisney1995

xPrincessArielx said:


> Hii.
> I'm Natalie.
> I'm not new, but my laptop has been broken for a while and just got it fixed a few days ago.
> Boy i missed the DISboards!
> Touch wood and prey my laptop wont bail out on me again!
> I'm happy to chat to anyone who wants to .
> God bless.
> x.



Welcome back Natalie
Jessica


----------



## PAdisney1995

Cinderelli16 said:


> I don't think I've ever introduced myself on this thread.
> But mostly everyone knows me. hahah Oh well.
> 
> I'm Kayla, and I'm 16 years old.
> I live in the oh so wonderful state of Michigan. Ha! Totally joking.
> I'm a super freak, I'm crazy, and I'm the most amazing person you will ever meet. lol
> I love Disney with all my heart, and I'm gonna do the College Program after high school, I don't care what my mom says.
> I have a whole bunch of other stuff that I wanna say, but I don't feel like typing it out. hahah
> Peace out. xD Wow I have never said that before. lol
> Okay there's something wrong with me right now, I think I need to go to bed. hahah



Hey Kayla 
Jessica


----------



## nick_B

Hello everyone My name is Nick I live in Michigan. I'm 23 and will be "hopefully working for  the Disney internship next term or the term after that. Just a little about myself I love sports especially baseball and I enjoy running too. I've always had a interest in Disney and I'm excited to start learning and in hopes work for Disney soon. Has anyone you know or yourself applied for the internship worked the internship and stayed in Disney to work a full time job? Can people do that? Or after the 6 month internship are you sent back to your home/school? 

I guess the question Im trying to ask is when I work for Disney this upcoming year as a Intern would I have the chance to build a full-time job/career with Disney if I "network to people" the right way?

Thanks


----------



## Cinderelli16

nick_B said:


> Hello everyone My name is Nick I live in Michigan. I'm 23 and will be "hopefully working for  the Disney internship next term or the term after that. Just a little about myself I love sports especially baseball and I enjoy running too. I've always had a interest in Disney and I'm excited to start learning and in hopes work for Disney soon. Has anyone you know or yourself applied for the internship worked the internship and stayed in Disney to work a full time job? Can people do that? Or after the 6 month internship are you sent back to your home/school?
> 
> I guess the question Im trying to ask is when I work for Disney this upcoming year as a Intern would I have the chance to build a full-time job/career with Disney if I "network to people" the right way?
> 
> Thanks



Yess! Another person from Michigan!
Heyy Nick.


----------



## PAdisney1995

nick_B said:


> Hello everyone My name is Nick I live in Michigan. I'm 23 and will be "hopefully working for  the Disney internship next term or the term after that. Just a little about myself I love sports especially baseball and I enjoy running too. I've always had a interest in Disney and I'm excited to start learning and in hopes work for Disney soon. Has anyone you know or yourself applied for the internship worked the internship and stayed in Disney to work a full time job? Can people do that? Or after the 6 month internship are you sent back to your home/school?
> 
> I guess the question Im trying to ask is when I work for Disney this upcoming year as a Intern would I have the chance to build a full-time job/career with Disney if I "network to people" the right way?
> 
> Thanks



Welcome Nick
Jessica


----------



## nick_B

Hey Kayla Rose hey Jessica. Im looking forward to leaving MI and heading down south!! woo hooo!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

nick_B said:


> Hey Kayla Rose hey Jessica. Im looking forward to leaving MI and heading down south!! woo hooo!!



Me too! I can't wait to get out of this place.
I can't take Michigan much longer. I definatly don't see myself here in the next 10 years. lol


----------



## nick_B

I agree. I have hopes on landing a career with Disney when Im down there. I've been to FL numerous times and the life down there is so much different then us up north. The people just seem more happier. You know what I mean? I really hope I can land a career somehow down there. That would be awesome!! 

Where about in Michigan are ya from? Im from Macomb County. I live in Clinton twp. (near lakeside mall or The Palace...kinda)


----------



## Cinderelli16

nick_B said:


> I agree. I have hopes on landing a career with Disney when Im down there. I've been to FL numerous times and the life down there is so much different then us up north. The people just seem more happier. You know what I mean? I really hope I can land a career somehow down there. That would be awesome!!
> 
> Where about in Michigan are ya from? Im from Macomb County. I live in Clinton twp. (near lakeside mall or The Palace...kinda)



I would love to have a career in Disney, that would be awesome.
And I do agree, the people in Florida seem much much happier than us people up here. 

I live in Wayne County, about 5 minutes away from Dearborn. Do you know where that is? I know exactly where Clinton Twp. is.


----------



## nick_B

Oh yeah I know where that is. I repair atm machines as a job and I was at the chase on Van born in dearborn heights. I fixed the Chase atm today at michigan ave in wayne. 

Interesting...lol
Do you know anyone eho joined the Disney college program?
If so, how did they like it?


----------



## PAdisney1995

nick_B said:


> I agree. I have hopes on landing a career with Disney when Im down there. I've been to FL numerous times and the life down there is so much different then us up north. The people just seem more happier. You know what I mean? I really hope I can land a career somehow down there. That would be awesome!!
> 
> Where about in Michigan are ya from? Im from Macomb County. I live in Clinton twp. (near lakeside mall or The Palace...kinda)



Good Luck on landing a career with disney
Jessica


----------



## Carousel94

nick_B said:


> Hello everyone My name is Nick I live in Michigan. I'm 23 and will be "hopefully working for  the Disney internship next term or the term after that. Just a little about myself I love sports especially baseball and I enjoy running too. I've always had a interest in Disney and I'm excited to start learning and in hopes work for Disney soon. Has anyone you know or yourself applied for the internship worked the internship and stayed in Disney to work a full time job? Can people do that? Or after the 6 month internship are you sent back to your home/school?
> 
> I guess the question Im trying to ask is when I work for Disney this upcoming year as a Intern would I have the chance to build a full-time job/career with Disney if I "network to people" the right way?
> 
> Thanks





Hello Nick,that's my best friends name=)


----------



## Carousel94

nick_B said:


> Hello everyone My name is Nick I live in Michigan. I'm 23 and will be "hopefully working for  the Disney internship next term or the term after that. Just a little about myself I love sports especially baseball and I enjoy running too. I've always had a interest in Disney and I'm excited to start learning and in hopes work for Disney soon. Has anyone you know or yourself applied for the internship worked the internship and stayed in Disney to work a full time job? Can people do that? Or after the 6 month internship are you sent back to your home/school?
> 
> I guess the question Im trying to ask is when I work for Disney this upcoming year as a Intern would I have the chance to build a full-time job/career with Disney if I "network to people" the right way?
> 
> Thanks





Hello Nick
Tabitha


----------



## Carousel94

Hello everyone=) My name is Tabitha i'm 14 and i'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## Carousel94

-MillieMouse- said:


> Hey, I'm Millie and I'm new to this, my dad gave me the idea seeing as I love Disney.
> I adore Florida to, but who doesn't! haha
> xxx




Hello Millie,my name is Tabitha=)


----------



## Carousel94

raec1234 said:


> i just wanted to say to everyone new to the boards and old HELLO!!




Hello=)


----------



## Carousel94

soccer girl said:


> hi! My name is Katie. My favorite color is purple. I love playing soccer. I like the Jonas Brothers! My two favorite tv shows are Jon and Kate Plus 8 and Toddlers and Tiaras.




Hello Katie,my name is Tabitha.omg I love the Jonas Brothers too!


----------



## PigletGurl

Hi tabithat and kaite

im wanda


----------



## Carousel94

Hello Wanda=)


----------



## Cinderelli16

nick_B said:


> Oh yeah I know where that is. I repair atm machines as a job and I was at the chase on Van born in dearborn heights. I fixed the Chase atm today at michigan ave in wayne.
> 
> Interesting...lol
> Do you know anyone eho joined the Disney college program?
> If so, how did they like it?



Cool! I was actually in Wayne today, driving on Michigan Ave, the roads were absolutely terrible earlier, we were slipping and sliding all over the place.

And I don't know anybody that has joined the College Program, sorry.


----------



## Courtney88

Cinderelli16 said:


> I would love to have a career in Disney, that would be awesome.
> And I do agree, the people in Florida seem much much happier than us people up here.
> 
> I live in Wayne County, about 5 minutes away from Dearborn. Do you know where that is? I know exactly where Clinton Twp. is.



Hey, Michigan people! I live in Monroe.... but I'm a Lp girl at heart since that's where I grew up. And I work/go to school in Dearborn


----------



## Type1Tigger

Hi everybody, I'm Emily, and I just joined tonight  . Oh yeah. I live in South TX.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Type1Tigger said:


> Hi everybody, I'm Emily, and I just joined tonight  . Oh yeah. I live in South TX.



Welcome Emily I hope you have a great time here.
Jessica


----------



## raec1234

i am so happy my Birthday is today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## life of the party

raec1234 said:


> i am so happy my Birthday is today!!!!!!!!!


 
post a thread on our sub forum


----------



## Cinderelli16

Courtney88 said:


> Hey, Michigan people! I live in Monroe.... but I'm a Lp girl at heart since that's where I grew up. And I work/go to school in Dearborn



Heyy! I live like 5 minutes away from Dearborn. hahah
I live in GC


----------



## PAdisney1995

raec1234 said:


> i am so happy my Birthday is today!!!!!!!!!



Happy Birthday!!!!
Jessica


----------



## ~Serenity~

Hey I just joined, and wanted to say hey.


----------



## PAdisney1995

~Serenity~ said:


> Hey I just joined, and wanted to say hey.



Welcome and hi Serenity
Jessica


----------



## ~Serenity~

PAdisney1995 said:


> Welcome and hi Serenity
> Jessica



You can call me River.
Hi Jessica!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I'm Kody!


----------



## GuitarStrings

Hey everybody, I just joined a few hours ago. I've been browsing the site, it's pretty cool. My name is Natasha, but I go by Tizzy, or Tiz for short.


----------



## bananda

hey new peole  welcome. i'm amanda


----------



## PAdisney1995

GuitarStrings said:


> Hey everybody, I just joined a few hours ago. I've been browsing the site, it's pretty cool. My name is Natasha, but I go by Tizzy, or Tiz for short.



Hey Tizzy 
Jessica


----------



## disneychick2721

~Serenity~ said:


> Hey I just joined, and wanted to say hey.



Hello Welcome Im Kara. 
I LOVE your sig/avatar.
Heroes.


----------



## ~Serenity~

disneychick2721 said:


> Hello Welcome Im Kara.
> I LOVE your sig/avatar.
> Heroes.



*Hello Kara, I'm River.

Thanks, I'm sort of obsessed.*


----------



## pitt02

Hi everyone Im Bryan I used to post on here until my soccer and basketball season started.  So I just felt like since my basketball season ended I figured i would just see what was going on again.


----------



## PigletGurl

hi bryan 

im wanda, 19 years old, and from puerto rico  lol


----------



## PAdisney1995

pitt02 said:


> Hi everyone Im Bryan I used to post on here until my soccer and basketball season started.  So I just felt like since my basketball season ended I figured i would just see what was going on again.



Hi Bryan Im Jessica or Jess. Im from pa.


----------



## pitt02

Really, me too, from what part of Pa?


----------



## PAdisney1995

pitt02 said:


> Really, me too, from what part of Pa?



About an hour from pittsburgh.


----------



## MusicRocker11

Hey I'm Samantha, but I go by Sam for short!


----------



## ~Serenity~

MusicRocker11 said:


> Hey I'm Samantha, but I go by Sam for short!



Hey Sam, I'm River nice to meet you.


----------



## PAdisney1995

MusicRocker11 said:


> Hey I'm Samantha, but I go by Sam for short!



Hi Sam Im Jessica or Jess. Welcome


----------



## Cheshire_Rae

hey, just figured i'd come here to introduce myself 

my name is rachel, but call me rae. i'm 17 and pretty much obsessed with disney! as you can tell by my username, i'm a big fan of the cheshire cat lol.


----------



## andy.b

Hey Rae, welcome.  I'm Andy.


----------



## Cheshire_Rae

andy.b said:


> Hey Rae, welcome.  I'm Andy.



hiya!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Cheshire_Rae said:


> hey, just figured i'd come here to introduce myself
> 
> my name is rachel, but call me rae. i'm 17 and pretty much obsessed with disney! as you can tell by my username, i'm a big fan of the cheshire cat lol.



Hi Rae Im Jess Welcome!!!


----------



## *~*stacey*~*

OK I don't know if I've done this before but...

My name is Stacey, I'm 18 turning 19 in about 2 weeks. I originally joined the DIS boards back in 07 but kinda disappeared off of them for a while but am back 

I live in Western Australia and am a uni student and love love love Disney, and um yeah... I don't really know what else to say


----------



## PAdisney1995

*~*stacey*~* said:


> OK I don't know if I've done this before but...
> 
> My name is Stacey, I'm 18 turning 19 in about 2 weeks. I originally joined the DIS boards back in 07 but kinda disappeared off of them for a while but am back
> 
> I live in Western Australia and am a uni student and love love love Disney, and um yeah... I don't really know what else to say



Welcome Stacey, Im Jess.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

welcome new people.. I'm Ellie


----------



## Brita

hey, i'm brita x]
15, dancer, dreamer, actress, student, lover. 
disney princess.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Brita said:


> hey, i'm brita x]
> 15, dancer, dreamer, actress, student, lover.
> disney princess.



Welcome Brita


----------



## xXBelleXx

My name is Kelly.. I had an account on the disboards about two years ago, and now I'm back.  And I love disney world.. I go every year.


----------



## metsluva57

xXBelleXx said:


> My name is Kelly.. I had an account on the disboards about two years ago, and now I'm back.  And I love disney world.. I go every year.



Hey Kelly [: I'm Kelly also!
You'll have a lot of fun here


----------



## PAdisney1995

xXBelleXx said:


> My name is Kelly.. I had an account on the disboards about two years ago, and now I'm back.  And I love disney world.. I go every year.



Welcome back, Kelly im Jess


----------



## Pecobill

Hi I'm Seth.I'm 17 and a Private in the Florida Army National Guard and a huge Disney Fan.


----------



## petey's sweetie

Pecobill said:


> Hi I'm Seth.I'm 17 and a Private in the Florida Army National Guard and a huge Disney Fan.





Heyy seth...Im Brittany  I have a guy best friend who is in the army.... Hes a sargent or something like that


----------



## KidGoofy

Since I haven't Introduced myself in a while I will do it again.

My Name is Tom
I am 16(17 on May 11)
Im a Junior
I play basketball
I play the guitar and ukulele
I want to become famous


----------



## petey's sweetie

^Yah, i saw your pic on the show your face thread. Your a cutie


----------



## KidGoofy

petey's sweetie said:


> ^Yah, i saw your pic on the show your face thread. Your a cutie


Thank you...lol. And that was a bad pic of me...lol


----------



## princesskelz

Hello newbies!
im Kelsey!
you can call me Kelsey, Kels, or Kelz.
im 16 years old and live in Maryland
i also love photography and Disney!
if you need anything feel free to PM me. =]


----------



## vegetablegirl

Hi! I'm Katy. I've never joined a forum like this before, so I'm pretty intimidated, as everyone seems to know each other already....

oh well, here I am! It's the end of my senior year of high school (which is a very very nerdy school) and I'm hoping the DIS can become a place of happiness.

I'm heading to WDW in June, and I CAN'T WAIT! I'm thinking of doing a trip report, but I'm not sure how my family would react to me snapping pictures of their food while they're trying to eat....


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

Welcome!!

I'm Jo


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

vegetablegirl said:


> Hi! I'm Katy. I've never joined a forum like this before, so I'm pretty intimidated, as everyone seems to know each other already....
> 
> oh well, here I am! It's the end of my senior year of high school (which is a very very nerdy school) and I'm hoping the DIS can become a place of happiness.
> 
> I'm heading to WDW in June, and I CAN'T WAIT! I'm thinking of doing a trip report, but I'm not sure how my family would react to me snapping pictures of their food while they're trying to eat....




Welcome to the Dis, Katy.  I'm Sian.  There's no need to feel intimidated....we're all a bunch on pushovers 

Wow, lucky you going on holiday soon.  I have to wait till October!


----------



## PAdisney1995

vegetablegirl said:


> Hi! I'm Katy. I've never joined a forum like this before, so I'm pretty intimidated, as everyone seems to know each other already....
> 
> oh well, here I am! It's the end of my senior year of high school (which is a very very nerdy school) and I'm hoping the DIS can become a place of happiness.
> 
> I'm heading to WDW in June, and I CAN'T WAIT! I'm thinking of doing a trip report, but I'm not sure how my family would react to me snapping pictures of their food while they're trying to eat....




Welcome Katy Im Jess


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hello to everyone new 

Im Hannah (Who has been slapped with the nickname "Bee" lately)
Im Australian, am planning a trip to disneyland for schoolies in five years, am waiting for july to go to disney D), am in eighth grade (high school over here), am awesome, am cool, am cold, random, obsessed with short stack, obsessed with taylor swift, obsessed with jonas brother, obsessed with disney (duh), obsessed with dance, obsessed with singing and im THAT cool.  ANd ive been here since May 2008 :] Just before I went cruisen in the med on disney!!


----------



## barfownz

Welcome


----------



## Cinderella90210

*  Hi I'm Sammy, 16 and from the UK

I love everything to do with Disney and I love Twilight, 90210 and Gossip Girl!! *


----------



## PAdisney1995

Cinderella90210 said:


> *  Hi I'm Sammy, 16 and from the UK
> 
> I love everything to do with Disney and I love Twilight, 90210 and Gossip Girl!! *



Welcome Sammy Im Jess


----------



## Smiley.Socks

vegetablegirl said:


> Hi! I'm Katy. I've never joined a forum like this before, so I'm pretty intimidated, as everyone seems to know each other already....
> 
> oh well, here I am! It's the end of my senior year of high school (which is a very very nerdy school) and I'm hoping the DIS can become a place of happiness.
> 
> I'm heading to WDW in June, and I CAN'T WAIT! I'm thinking of doing a trip report, but I'm not sure how my family would react to me snapping pictures of their food while they're trying to eat....


Hey Katy.
I'm Elin, i'm from wales. 
No need to worry about everyone knowing eachother.
It's always great to have new people joining the boards.  



Cinderella90210 said:


> *  Hi I'm Sammy, 16 and from the UK
> 
> I love everything to do with Disney and I love Twilight, 90210 and Gossip Girl!! *


Hi Sammy. 
I'm Elin, frm Wales. 
Great to have you here.
Feel free to PM (Private Message) me if you need anything.


----------



## nvr2much_diznee

Hi everybody!!!! I'm new to the forums and I can't wait to get started. I'm in middle school and REALLY obsessed with Disney!!!!!


----------



## PAdisney1995

nvr2much_diznee said:


> Hi everybody!!!! I'm new to the forums and I can't wait to get started. I'm in middle school and REALLY obsessed with Disney!!!!!



Hey Welcome!!!!


----------



## disneyjordan

Any one by any chance going on the April 2nd cruise??


----------



## Savi

Hi everybody! I'm Savi. I'm a 14 year old girl and I'm a floridian, but I hate the sun. haha

I like cats and I play WoW. I hate school with a fiery passion. hehe


----------



## PAdisney1995

Savi said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Savi. I'm a 14 year old girl and I'm a floridian, but I hate the sun. haha
> 
> I like cats and I play WoW. I hate school with a fiery passion. hehe



Welcome Savi 
Jess


----------



## xPiglett26x

Hey, Im Maddie. I just joined today, but for the second time cuz i lost my password for my other account :'(


----------



## PAdisney1995

xPiglett26x said:


> Hey, Im Maddie. I just joined today, but for the second time cuz i lost my password for my other account :'(



Welcome Maddie Im Jess


----------



## PrincessJasmine14

hi everyone i'm new. i'm nicole =)


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PrincessJasmine14 said:


> hi everyone i'm new. i'm nicole =)



Hi Nicole.
I'm Elin.
Great to have you here!


----------



## PAdisney1995

PrincessJasmine14 said:


> hi everyone i'm new. i'm nicole =)



Welcome Nicole Im Jess


----------



## PrincessJasmine14

thanks guys nice to meet you!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

hey new people.
i'm Ellie


----------



## XxDaniellexX

Hello  

I'm Danielle and I live in England.  My sister is Cinderella90210 and my mum is Ware Bears, a mod on the DLP board.

I like Twilight, 90210, Gossip Girl and of course Disney!!


----------



## Cinderella90210

XxDaniellexX said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm Danielle and I live in England.  My sister is Cinderella90210 and my mum is Ware Bears, a mod on the DLP board.
> 
> I like Twilight, 90210, Gossip Girl and of course Disney!!



Hey Elle  

Nice to see you on here Lil Sis 

xoxo


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

XxDaniellexX said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm Danielle and I live in England.  My sister is Cinderella90210 and my mum is Ware Bears, a mod on the DLP board.
> 
> I like Twilight, 90210, Gossip Girl and of course Disney!!



Hey Danielle. I'm Ellie and I live in England, too. 

I love Twilight, 90210 and Disney, too lol.

I also love Ugly Betty and Smallville and have an "obsession" about The Script lol XD


----------



## 072106

Hullo All!

I'm Stephanie.
19 years young.
Volunteer Firefighter/EMT and upcoming Sports Athletic Trainer for Nascar.

I go to Disney every so often when I have enough money saved.
Although, this summer, Pleasure Island is gonna be the new hang out spot
for my best friends and I.

In December I had the joy of staying in the Grand Floridian for four nights with a no charge upgrade of a Magic Kingdom view. It was the best four nights of my life ever. Next weekend, I will be going back to the GF Spa for a massage and facial for the celebration of my birthday.

Hope everyone has a great night and look foward to networking with all of you =]


----------



## bananda

hey new peeps 

im amanda. welcome


----------



## Smiley.Socks

XxDaniellexX said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm Danielle and I live in England.  My sister is Cinderella90210 and my mum is Ware Bears, a mod on the DLP board.
> 
> I like Twilight, 90210, Gossip Girl and of course Disney!!


Hi Danielle.
I'm Elin, I'm from Wales.  : )
Great to have you here.


Cinderella90210 said:


> Hey Elle
> 
> Nice to see you on here Lil Sis
> 
> xoxo


Lol, that's so cool.
you and your sister are here. 


072106 said:


> Hullo All!
> 
> I'm Stephanie.
> 19 years young.
> Volunteer Firefighter/EMT and upcoming Sports Athletic Trainer for Nascar.
> 
> I go to Disney every so often when I have enough money saved.
> Although, this summer, Pleasure Island is gonna be the new hang out spot
> for my best friends and I.
> 
> In December I had the joy of staying in the Grand Floridian for four nights with a no charge upgrade of a Magic Kingdom view. It was the best four nights of my life ever. Next weekend, I will be going back to the GF Spa for a massage and facial for the celebration of my birthday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night and look foward to networking with all of you =]



Hi Stephanie.
I'm Elin. 
That's so cool that your a volunteer firefighter!


----------



## princesskelz

072106 said:


> Hullo All!
> 
> I'm Stephanie.
> 19 years young.
> Volunteer Firefighter/EMT and upcoming Sports Athletic Trainer for Nascar.
> 
> I go to Disney every so often when I have enough money saved.
> Although, this summer, Pleasure Island is gonna be the new hang out spot
> for my best friends and I.
> 
> In December I had the joy of staying in the Grand Floridian for four nights with a no charge upgrade of a Magic Kingdom view. It was the best four nights of my life ever. Next weekend, I will be going back to the GF Spa for a massage and facial for the celebration of my birthday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night and look foward to networking with all of you =]


 
Welcome!
My mom is a Paramedic at our Volunteer Fire co.!
im Kelsey BTW
any questions PM me!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hi, newbies!

Meg


----------



## DisneyTeen2592

I'm Jo


----------



## sexymickey

hi im millie this is soooooooo cool!!!


----------



## andy.b

Hey Millie and Jo!  Welcome, I'm Andy.


----------



## wdi2b

hi guys... i'm BOB, ive been coming to these AA meetings for a little whil... oh, wait totally scratch that. that speech i for thursday... JK

i'm steven, i've grown up around disney... i met a random girl who talked about this board, i don't remember her name we met while watching the behind  the scenes of F! so ya...yup k i'm done -.-


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone 
Im Jess


----------



## MrsJoeJonas119

Hi my name is Rachel,
My family is OBSESSED with WDW including me,
my mom posts on here alot and this is the first time im posting.


----------



## GeordieSquires

Hi i'm Jon, i'm from England .

Feel free to call me Jon or Squires, its what everyone else does.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

GeordieSquires said:


> Hi i'm Jon, i'm from England .
> 
> Feel free to call me Jon or Squires, its what everyone else does.



Welcome to the Dis, Jon.  I'm Sian, I'm from Englad too. I see you live in Newcastle-ish area, I used to live in Middlesbrough.  Now i'm in the south.
If you need any help or someone to chat to or anything, feel free to PM me


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

GeordieSquires said:


> Hi i'm Jon, i'm from England .
> 
> Feel free to call me Jon or Squires, its what everyone else does.





MrsJoeJonas119 said:


> Hi my name is Rachel,
> My family is OBSESSED with WDW including me,
> my mom posts on here alot and this is the first time im posting.



welcome xD
i'm Ellie from England


----------



## kitkatkate

HEY I'M KITKATKATE,
I'm kinda new here & not so sure how this works=) I'm lookin for some people to talk 2. So a few things about me is well I'm on a swim team & I luv sports (total sports chick). I luv to laugh and have a awesome time esecially with friends. Favorite books series TWILIGHT of course=). Disney World is such a cool place to have fun I go every year!!!
SOME1 WRITE ME SOON


----------



## PAdisney1995

kitkatkate said:


> HEY I'M KITKATKATE,
> I'm kinda new here & not so sure how this works=) I'm lookin for some people to talk 2. So a few things about me is well I'm on a swim team & I luv sports (total sports chick). I luv to laugh and have a awesome time esecially with friends. Favorite books series TWILIGHT of course=). Disney World is such a cool place to have fun I go every year!!!
> SOME1 WRITE ME SOON



Welcome kitkatkate.
Im Jess.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Welcome KitKatKate 
I'm nicole.


----------



## kitkatkate

PAdisney1995 said:


> Welcome kitkatkate.
> Im Jess.



hey jess
I'm not sure if this is going to get to you 'cus I'm totally new to this=). I saw you had twilight on your site i luv it 2!!!!!! Have you seen the movie? Well, tell me if you get this=D


----------



## jbcheerchick93

hi weveyrone im jesse 
im sporatically here every now and then. surely i will be on tons more in the summer. 
hi to old friends<3 and welcome to the new=)


----------



## JBRox

This is my second time on the cruise, and getting older... I still need my school i.d. to get in...  Because i have "Special Needs" last year they let me in. do you think they will let me in this year?


----------



## DLR29

I'm Stephen and I post a ton on the Disneyland boards, but I'm a teen too.


----------



## PigletGurl

hey stephen

i used to post a ton on the DLR boards before i came here haha


----------



## iloveyou_belle

hey everyone. im chase. im 16, originally from baltimore but ive moved to orange county, ca for about a month now. im starting college at UC irvine.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

DLR29 said:


> I'm Stephen and I post a ton on the Disneyland boards, but I'm a teen too.





iloveyou_belle said:


> hey everyone. im chase. im 16, originally from baltimore but ive moved to orange county, ca for about a month now. im starting college at UC irvine.



Welcome 

I'm Ellie xD


----------



## PAdisney1995

DLR29 said:


> I'm Stephen and I post a ton on the Disneyland boards, but I'm a teen too.


Hi Stephen. Welcome to the Teen Disney Boards!!!



iloveyou_belle said:


> hey everyone. im chase. im 16, originally from baltimore but ive moved to orange county, ca for about a month now. im starting college at UC irvine.


Welcome Chase.



jbcheerchick93 said:


> hi weveyrone im jesse
> im sporatically here every now and then. surely i will be on tons more in the summer.
> hi to old friends<3 and welcome to the new=)


Hey Jesse.


----------



## Princess victoria

Welcome to all the new people! :]
i guess i re-introduce myself for you new guys.
i'm victoria.
i'm 15.
Music is my love.
I'm a sophmore in high school.
umm...i thinks that's about it. :]


----------



## Smiley.Socks

MrsJoeJonas119 said:


> Hi my name is Rachel,
> My family is OBSESSED with WDW including me,
> my mom posts on here alot and this is the first time im posting.


Hi Rachel, I'm Elin.
I'm kinda obsessed with Disney too. xD
Everyone here is. lol.
Anyway, welcome to the DIS!


GeordieSquires said:


> Hi i'm Jon, i'm from England .
> 
> Feel free to call me Jon or Squires, its what everyone else does.


Hi Jon, I'm Elin.
I'm from Wales. 
Welcome to the DIS!


jbcheerchick93 said:


> hi weveyrone im jesse
> im sporatically here every now and then. surely i will be on tons more in the summer.
> hi to old friends<3 and welcome to the new=)


Jesse!



DLR29 said:


> I'm Stephen and I post a ton on the Disneyland boards, but I'm a teen too.


Hey Stephen.
I'm Elin.
Hope you have a great time on the Teen Board!


iloveyou_belle said:


> hey everyone. im chase. im 16, originally from baltimore but ive moved to orange county, ca for about a month now. im starting college at UC irvine.



Hi Chase, I'm Elin.
Feel free to PM (Private Message) me if you need anything!


----------



## VMKaddict

Hi guys I'm Alex.
I've been on the DIS for a while, but I just decided to start posting on the Teen Board since I'm a teenager now so yeah.


----------



## PrincessAndie

Hello, I'm Andie
(Yes, that is my real given name and no, it's not short for anything.)

This site has recently become one of my faovrites.


----------



## PAdisney1995

VMKaddict said:


> Hi guys I'm Alex.
> I've been on the DIS for a while, but I just decided to start posting on the Teen Board since I'm a teenager now so yeah.


Hi Alex welcome I'm Jess



PrincessAndie said:


> Hello, I'm Andie
> (Yes, that is my real given name and no, it's not short for anything.)
> 
> This site has recently become one of my faovrites.


 Welcome Andie I'm Jess


----------



## bananda

VMKaddict said:


> Hi guys I'm Alex.
> I've been on the DIS for a while, but I just decided to start posting on the Teen Board since I'm a teenager now so yeah.





PrincessAndie said:


> Hello, I'm Andie
> (Yes, that is my real given name and no, it's not short for anything.)
> 
> This site has recently become one of my faovrites.





ghostboyza said:


> I'm tony



hey alex, andie and tony  welcome.
im amanda. feel free to PM me if you have questions


----------



## golfnutt821

Hi! im new to this site, just got my account yesterday, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## PigletGurl

iloveyou_belle said:


> hey everyone. im chase. im 16, originally from baltimore but ive moved to orange county, ca for about a month now. im starting college at UC irvine.



i dont know u and im already jealous. You live in OC??!!

Thats like my dream home. i visit there for two weeks every June just to go to Disneyland hahahaha

welcome!
im Wanda, 19, and starting my sophomore year at college in the fall.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Hi, I'm Emily. I'm a freshman in high school. I love Disney, The Office, The Beatles, and I just recently got hooked on the Twilight books. I used to come on the boards a lot, but then school started and I forgot. I remembered about it like last week (), but now I think I'm back for good.


----------



## PAdisney1995

golfnutt821 said:


> Hi! im new to this site, just got my account yesterday, just wanted to say hi!


Welcome.I'm Jess



m!ssemmx0 said:


> Hi, I'm Emily. I'm a freshman in high school. I love Disney, The Office, The Beatles, and I just recently got hooked on the Twilight books. I used to come on the boards a lot, but then school started and I forgot. I remembered about it like last week (), but now I think I'm back for good.


Welcome and Hey Emily. I'm Jess


----------



## Smiley.Socks

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Hi, I'm Emily. I'm a freshman in high school. I love Disney, The Office, The Beatles, and I just recently got hooked on the Twilight books. I used to come on the boards a lot, but then school started and I forgot. I remembered about it like last week (), but now I think I'm back for good.



Hi Emily, I'm Elin.
I love the beatles too.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

VMKaddict said:


> Hi guys I'm Alex.
> I've been on the DIS for a while, but I just decided to start posting on the Teen Board since I'm a teenager now so yeah.



Hey, Alex. Welcome to the teen board 



PrincessAndie said:


> Hello, I'm Andie
> (Yes, that is my real given name and no, it's not short for anything.)
> 
> This site has recently become one of my faovrites.



Hello, Andie. Cool name  Welcome



golfnutt821 said:


> Hi! im new to this site, just got my account yesterday, just wanted to say hi!



Hey and Welcome! So I guess you like golf then? 



m!ssemmx0 said:


> Hi, I'm Emily. I'm a freshman in high school. I love Disney, The Office, The Beatles, and I just recently got hooked on the Twilight books. I used to come on the boards a lot, but then school started and I forgot. I remembered about it like last week (), but now I think I'm back for good.



Hey Emily. I love Disney and Twilight aswell 
And I'm probably the only person from Liverpool who _doesn't_ like The Beatles


----------



## iloveyou_belle

PigletGurl said:


> i dont know u and im already jealous. You live in OC??!!
> 
> Thats like my dream home. i visit there for two weeks every June just to go to Disneyland hahahaha
> 
> welcome!
> im Wanda, 19, and starting my sophomore year at college in the fall.



dude...its so awesome here. the beach is like 5 miles from my apartment and disneyland is like 15 miles away. i just went there 2 weeks ago. totally better than boring ol' baltimore


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Hey Emily. I love Disney and Twilight aswell :goodvibes
And I'm probably the only person from Liverpool who [I said:
			
		

> doesn't[/I] like The Beatles



OMG, they're like, my very favorite band! That _is_ a weird coincidence...I want to live in England, just to see how different it is from the US. Plus I love the accents! LOL


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Smiley.Socks said:


> Hi Emily, I'm Elin.
> I love the beatles too.



They're my favorite band  I'm like one of the only kids at my school who likes them.


----------



## sexymickey

m!ssemmx0 said:


> They're my favorite band  I'm like one of the only kids at my school who likes them.



some people don't have accents and the american accents are so funny 2 us
xxx chat soonxxx
P.S. heyyahs i like them and my mate does but know 1 else


----------



## Smiley.Socks

m!ssemmx0 said:


> They're my favorite band  I'm like one of the only kids at my school who likes them.



They're amazing. 
Really? 
It's kinda the same here with me.


----------



## Ambie

I am new here, just joined. I enjoy watching the Disney Channel and I hope to make some friends. Call me Ambie.


----------



## iloveyou_belle

Ambie said:


> I am new here, just joined. I enjoy watching the Disney Channel and I hope to make some friends. Call me Ambie.



hey ambie...welcome. im kinda new too. and i absolutely watch the disney channel too. all day. lol


----------



## princesskelz

iloveyou_belle said:


> hey everyone. im chase. im 16, originally from baltimore but ive moved to orange county, ca for about a month now. im starting college at UC irvine.


 
whoot! represent!

Hi Newbies
Im Kelsey.
im 16 years old and live in Bel Air MD.
any questions PM me....i dont bite


----------



## aidaneric

hi people.
im aidan, im 16 years old and i live in ponte vedra beach, florida.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Ambie said:


> I am new here, just joined. I enjoy watching the Disney Channel and I hope to make some friends. Call me Ambie.





aidaneric said:


> hi people.
> im aidan, im 16 years old and i live in ponte vedra beach, florida.



Hey Ambie and Aidan 
Welcome 

I'm Ellie and I'm from England xD


----------



## PAdisney1995

Ambie said:


> I am new here, just joined. I enjoy watching the Disney Channel and I hope to make some friends. Call me Ambie.


Welcome Ambie. 



aidaneric said:


> hi people.
> im aidan, im 16 years old and i live in ponte vedra beach, florida.


Hi Aidan


----------



## iloveyou_belle

princesskelz said:


> whoot! represent!
> 
> Hi Newbies
> Im Kelsey.
> im 16 years old and live in Bel Air MD.
> any questions PM me....i dont bite



MD in the heezy. wuuuut. lol


----------



## tower_of_terror_luvr

Hi I am Shelby I live in the Lowcounty of South Carolina


----------



## PAdisney1995

tower_of_terror_luvr said:


> Hi I am Shelby I live in the Lowcounty of South Carolina



Welcome Shelby


----------



## megrim96

um... hey..... I'm Meagan..... and I just joined DIS boards today, so I'm not quite sure, but I've to Disney about as long as I have lived!

(yay cheshire cat )


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hey Meagan.  Welcome to the Dis, i'm sure you'll get on great.  I'm Sian, btw.  If ever you need something, just drop me a PM.


----------



## PAdisney1995

megrim96 said:


> um... hey..... I'm Meagan..... and I just joined DIS boards today, so I'm not quite sure, but I've to Disney about as long as I have lived!
> 
> (yay cheshire cat )



Welcome Meagan. I'm Jess


----------



## Lets_go_to_NEVERLAND

Hey yall. I'm Bree.. I just joined today so I don't really know how to use this thing. But my mom and sis have one so I thought I'd give it a go. I live in Kansas, but I'm moving to Orlando in like.. 22 days!  Ha..anyways I looove cheer and Disney and spending time with the family!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Lets_go_to_NEVERLAND said:


> Hey yall. I'm Bree.. I just joined today so I don't really know how to use this thing. But my mom and sis have one so I thought I'd give it a go. I live in Kansas, but I'm moving to Orlando in like.. 22 days!  Ha..anyways I looove cheer and Disney and spending time with the family!



Welcome Bree. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## DizzyPirate

I'm Kezz...yeeppp... just got this like 2 days ago maybe... Its pretty cool, definetly love disney <3


----------



## PAdisney1995

DizzyPirate said:


> I'm Kezz...yeeppp... just got this like 2 days ago maybe... Its pretty cool, definetly love disney <3



Welcome Kezz


----------



## Smiley.Socks

megrim96 said:


> um... hey..... I'm Meagan..... and I just joined DIS boards today, so I'm not quite sure, but I've to Disney about as long as I have lived!
> 
> (yay cheshire cat )


Hi Meagan!
I'm Elin. 


Lets_go_to_NEVERLAND said:


> Hey yall. I'm Bree.. I just joined today so I don't really know how to use this thing. But my mom and sis have one so I thought I'd give it a go. I live in Kansas, but I'm moving to Orlando in like.. 22 days!  Ha..anyways I looove cheer and Disney and spending time with the family!


Hi Bree! 
Welcome to the wonderful world of the Dis. xD
I'm Elin.
Hope you have a great time here. : )


DizzyPirate said:


> I'm Kezz...yeeppp... just got this like 2 days ago maybe... Its pretty cool, definetly love disney <3



Hi Kezz, I'm Elin.


----------



## LondonUnderground

Heyy everyone i'm Eimear! I live in the UK!


----------



## telescope

aidaneric said:


> hi people.
> im aidan, im 16 years old and i live in ponte vedra beach, florida.


I used to live there a year ago


----------



## lolr

Heyyy!  Guess I'll introduce myself.  I'm new here, though I'm familiar with how the whole place goes-- my dad's been on here forever, apparently. lol.  But whatever, it's not a big deal.  Anyway, it's "el-oh-el-arr" for those of you who are wondering-- it always gets mispronounced.  But if 'R" is easier, go with it, y'know?  As you can tell from the banner, Stitch is my all-time favorite. lol.  Well, other than that, just ask, I guess!  I'm big into music and the whole social website thing, so  yeah!  Hope to see you all around!


----------



## PigletGurl

hey newbies


I'm Wanda.
I'm Puerto Rican.
I'm 19 years old and a freshamn in college.
Disneyland crazy.
Star Wars crazy.

Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Princess Sarah 92

I'm Sarah. I've been looking around on this site for awhile but finally decided to join and I'm very confused by everything lol but I'm sure I'll figure it all out soon


----------



## LondonUnderground

Exactly teh same as mee! lol


----------



## Smiley.Socks

LondonUnderground said:


> Heyy everyone i'm Eimear! I live in the UK!


Hi Eimear.
Very cool name. 
I'm Elin, from Waaales. 


lolr said:


> Heyyy!  Guess I'll introduce myself.  I'm new here, though I'm familiar with how the whole place goes-- my dad's been on here forever, apparently. lol.  But whatever, it's not a big deal.  Anyway, it's "el-oh-el-arr" for those of you who are wondering-- it always gets mispronounced.  But if 'R" is easier, go with it, y'know?  As you can tell from the banner, Stitch is my all-time favorite. lol.  Well, other than that, just ask, I guess!  I'm big into music and the whole social website thing, so  yeah!  Hope to see you all around!


Hi!
I'm Elin!
I love music too. xD
What genre's are ya into?


Princess Sarah 92 said:


> I'm Sarah. I've been looking around on this site for awhile but finally decided to join and I'm very confused by everything lol but I'm sure I'll figure it all out soon



Hi Sarah!
I'm Elin.


----------



## PAdisney1995

LondonUnderground said:


> Heyy everyone i'm Eimear! I live in the UK!





lolr said:


> Heyyy!  Guess I'll introduce myself.  I'm new here, though I'm familiar with how the whole place goes-- my dad's been on here forever, apparently. lol.  But whatever, it's not a big deal.  Anyway, it's "el-oh-el-arr" for those of you who are wondering-- it always gets mispronounced.  But if 'R" is easier, go with it, y'know?  As you can tell from the banner, Stitch is my all-time favorite. lol.  Well, other than that, just ask, I guess!  I'm big into music and the whole social website thing, so  yeah!  Hope to see you all around!





Princess Sarah 92 said:


> I'm Sarah. I've been looking around on this site for awhile but finally decided to join and I'm very confused by everything lol but I'm sure I'll figure it all out soon



Welcome everyone I'm Jess


----------



## StitchLuva

Hi im Isabella and my mom got me to join this board. Actually its cooler than i thought it would be


----------



## PAdisney1995

StitchLuva said:


> Hi im Isabella and my mom got me to join this board. Actually its cooler than i thought it would be



Welcome Isabella. I'm Jess


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

tower_of_terror_luvr said:


> Hi I am Shelby I live in the Lowcounty of South Carolina





megrim96 said:


> um... hey..... I'm Meagan..... and I just joined DIS boards today, so I'm not quite sure, but I've to Disney about as long as I have lived!
> 
> (yay cheshire cat )





Lets_go_to_NEVERLAND said:


> Hey yall. I'm Bree.. I just joined today so I don't really know how to use this thing. But my mom and sis have one so I thought I'd give it a go. I live in Kansas, but I'm moving to Orlando in like.. 22 days!  Ha..anyways I looove cheer and Disney and spending time with the family!





DizzyPirate said:


> I'm Kezz...yeeppp... just got this like 2 days ago maybe... Its pretty cool, definetly love disney <3





LondonUnderground said:


> Heyy everyone i'm Eimear! I live in the UK!





lolr said:


> Heyyy!  Guess I'll introduce myself.  I'm new here, though I'm familiar with how the whole place goes-- my dad's been on here forever, apparently. lol.  But whatever, it's not a big deal.  Anyway, it's "el-oh-el-arr" for those of you who are wondering-- it always gets mispronounced.  But if 'R" is easier, go with it, y'know?  As you can tell from the banner, Stitch is my all-time favorite. lol.  Well, other than that, just ask, I guess!  I'm big into music and the whole social website thing, so  yeah!  Hope to see you all around!





Princess Sarah 92 said:


> I'm Sarah. I've been looking around on this site for awhile but finally decided to join and I'm very confused by everything lol but I'm sure I'll figure it all out soon





StitchLuva said:


> Hi im Isabella and my mom got me to join this board. Actually its cooler than i thought it would be



Hey new people 
I'm Ellie
I'm from England
I love Disney, obviously
I lovelovelove The Script ♥
I love Twilight 
I'm 14/nearly 15


----------



## jaydenhoward87

hey im jayden nice to meet u all


----------



## DizzyPirate

LOVE your avatar  im Kezz


----------



## megrim96

DIS boards is so awesome....... my mom has an account and it looked awesome and I was correct!


----------



## PigletGurl

hiii
who are u ? 

welcome!


----------



## nickjonas1221

Princess Sarah 92 said:


> I'm Sarah. I've been looking around on this site for awhile but finally decided to join and I'm very confused by everything lol but I'm sure I'll figure it all out soon



I Love Your Name. lol
I'm Sarah too


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Sooo yea its been a while since ive been on here
so for those new + old 

The names Amanda
15..ill be 16 in 9 days 
♥♥♥ DISNEY! lol 
im a homeschooled sophmore/junior
farmland,indiana is where i call home
friends.family.boys.lip gloss.jewelry.computer.phone.scuba diving.sports.geocaching.skiing
love to meet new people n make new friends so get at me =]


----------



## PAdisney1995

jaydenhoward87 said:


> hey im jayden nice to meet u all





megrim96 said:


> DIS boards is so awesome....... my mom has an account and it looked awesome and I was correct!



Welcome. I'm Jess


----------



## WDW Girl

hello everyone
my name is carly and im 15.
i LOVE disney


----------



## PAdisney1995

WDW Girl said:


> hello everyone
> my name is carly and im 15.
> i LOVE disney



Hey Carly. Welcome to DIS. I'm Jess


----------



## PigletGurl

Minnie Squeaks said:


> Sooo yea its been a while since ive been on here
> so for those new + old
> 
> The names Amanda
> 15..ill be 16 in 9 days
> ♥♥♥ DISNEY! lol
> im a homeschooled sophmore/junior
> farmland,indiana is where i call home
> friends.family.boys.lip gloss.jewelry.computer.phone.scuba diving.sports.geocaching.skiing
> love to meet new people n make new friends so get at me =]




we have SO MUCH to catch up on  

miss ya!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

WDW Girl said:


> hello everyone
> my name is carly and im 15.
> i LOVE disney



Hi Carly. 
I'm Elin, from Wales.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

PigletGurl said:


> we have SO MUCH to catch up on
> 
> miss ya!



OMG I KNOW!!!!...ur never on facebook chat no more 
lol ...miss u 2


----------



## The Wendy Bird

Hello, my name is Wendy. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nice to meet you Wendy.  I'm Sian.  Welcome to the Dis.


----------



## The Wendy Bird

Thanks Sian.


----------



## PAdisney1995

The Wendy Bird said:


> Hello, my name is Wendy. Nice to meet everyone.



Welcome Wendy. I'm Jess


----------



## The Wendy Bird

PAdisney1995 said:


> Welcome Wendy. I'm Jess


 Hi Jess, I love your avatar.


----------



## PAdisney1995

The Wendy Bird said:


> Hi Jess, I love your avatar.



Thanks


----------



## thisismyhappyplace

*Hi I'm haley. and I'm 15. i love this website!!*


----------



## PAdisney1995

thisismyhappyplace said:


> *Hi I'm haley. and I'm 15. i love this website!!*



Hey Haley. Welcome to DIS. I'm Jess


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Hey newcomers! and oldiesssss  I'm here if anyone has questions, 

jesse
15
to disney around 17 times
love it sooo much
SFwrastler & me for almossst 4 months. exctingggg


----------



## MsBelle

*hey everybody!*


----------



## jacensolo3

Hey All I'm Brandon some of you already know me But I just came back so HI!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hey new people 
I'm Ellie (not Elli lol)
I'm from England
I love Disney (obvs ), Hello Kitty, The Script, Twilight, Taylor Swift, Smallville, Ugly Betty and Friends


----------



## Heffalumpy

I just thought I did this in the welcome center, but since I am a teen I will introduce myself to you all here. My name is Shane and I am 16. I love everything about Disney and I also love Canucks Hockey.


----------



## PigletGurl

Heffalumpy said:


> I just thought I did this in the welcome center, but since I am a teen I will introduce myself to you all here. My name is Shane and I am 16. I love everything about Disney and I also love Canucks Hockey.



awwww i loove heffalumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my name is Wanda, im from PR, im 19, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Heffalumpy

Heffalumps are great.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## CrazyChik

Hey Shane 
I'm Hazzi, 15 and from Wales.
If you ever need anything just drop me a message.


----------



## Heffalumpy

CrazyChik said:


> Hey Shane
> I'm Hazzi, 15 and from Wales.
> If you ever need anything just drop me a message.


Thank You Hazzi.


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

hi everyone. =)
I'm Meghan, and I'm 17.
This is my first time on the boards here.
I can be extremely shy, but I also love meeting new people. =)


----------



## Heffalumpy

Princess_Meghan <3 said:


> hi everyone. =)
> I'm Meghan, and I'm 17.
> This is my first time on the boards here.
> I can be extremely shy, but I also love meeting new people. =)


Hi Meghan. I am Shane and I am also new. Nice to meet you.


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess_Meghan <3 said:


> hi everyone. =)
> I'm Meghan, and I'm 17.
> This is my first time on the boards here.
> I can be extremely shy, but I also love meeting new people. =)



I'm shy too 
Welcome.


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

Heffalumpy said:


> Hi Meghan. I am Shane and I am also new. Nice to meet you.



it's nice to meet you, too =)


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

CrazyChik said:


> I'm shy too
> Welcome.



glad I'm not the only shy one on here. 
thanks =)


----------



## princesskelz

Welcome Meghan!
im Kelsey i too am from Maryland...Bel Air to be exact!
im 16 and i am a huge Disney freak
and questions about anything PM me.


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

princesskelz said:


> Welcome Meghan!
> im Kelsey i too am from Maryland...Bel Air to be exact!
> im 16 and i am a huge Disney freak
> and questions about anything PM me.



sweet that you're from maryland, too. =) I'm from St. Mary's County, pretty much the middle of no where...
and thanks! glad to have someone to go to.


----------



## Rayxxo

Heyy everyone my name is Rachel and i'm good friends with Tom (crazytp93.)

Can't wait to talk with some of you guyss! <33


----------



## Heffalumpy

Princess_Meghan <3 said:


> it's nice to meet you, too =)


 Nice to meet you too.



CrazyChik said:


> I'm shy too
> Welcome.






Rayxxo said:


> Heyy everyone my name is Rachel and i'm good friends with Tom (crazytp93.)
> 
> Can't wait to talk with some of you guyss! <33


Hi Rachel, my name is Shane.


----------



## PAdisney1995

MsBelle said:


> *hey everybody!*


Welcome



jacensolo3 said:


> Hey All I'm Brandon some of you already know me But I just came back so HI!


Hi Brandon. Welcome back!!!



Heffalumpy said:


> I just thought I did this in the welcome center, but since I am a teen I will introduce myself to you all here. My name is Shane and I am 16. I love everything about Disney and I also love Canucks Hockey.


Hey Shane



Princess_Meghan <3 said:


> hi everyone. =)
> I'm Meghan, and I'm 17.
> This is my first time on the boards here.
> I can be extremely shy, but I also love meeting new people. =)


Hi Meghan




Rayxxo said:


> Heyy everyone my name is Rachel and i'm good friends with Tom (crazytp93.)
> 
> Can't wait to talk with some of you guyss! <33


Welcome and Hi Rachel.

I'm Jess
From PA
Hi everyone


----------



## Heffalumpy

Hi Jess


----------



## myleadguitargirl

Heffalumpy said:


> I just thought I did this in the welcome center, but since I am a teen I will introduce myself to you all here. My name is Shane and I am 16. I love everything about Disney and I also love Canucks Hockey.


Hey there, Shane! Nice to meet you! Its nice to get to know new faces around here. I was talking to you on the random thread a while ago. I'm Jan and I'm 17 (almost going to be 18 in June). Welcome to the DIS! 


Princess_Meghan <3 said:


> hi everyone. =)
> I'm Meghan, and I'm 17.
> This is my first time on the boards here.
> I can be extremely shy, but I also love meeting new people. =)


Hey, Meghan! I'm Jan. Its nice to meet you! Welcome to the DIS! 


Rayxxo said:


> Heyy everyone my name is Rachel and i'm good friends with Tom (crazytp93.)
> 
> Can't wait to talk with some of you guyss! <33


Hey Rachel! Its nice to meet you. My name is Jan, I'm 17, too, and actually going to be turning 18 very soon! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Heffalumpy

Hi Jan, it was cool talking with you last night. I am about to turn 17 next month.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hey hey new people.  It's good to get some more new faces on here


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Heffalumpy said:


> I just thought I did this in the welcome center, but since I am a teen I will introduce myself to you all here. My name is Shane and I am 16. I love everything about Disney and I also love Canucks Hockey.


Hi Shane. 
I'm Elin.. from Wales.



Princess_Meghan <3 said:


> hi everyone. =)
> I'm Meghan, and I'm 17.
> This is my first time on the boards here.
> I can be extremely shy, but I also love meeting new people. =)


Hi Meghan. 
I'm Elin, and I can be pretty shy sometimes.
If you need anything, just drop me a message. 


Rayxxo said:


> Heyy everyone my name is Rachel and i'm good friends with Tom (crazytp93.)
> 
> Can't wait to talk with some of you guyss! <33



Hi Rachel, 
I'm Elin.


----------



## Heffalumpy

Hi Elin from Wales. I am Shane from Canada.


----------



## nickjonas1221

Hello New Disers. I'm Sarah. I'm 12, from michigan, and love any thing Disney. I Love to watch hockey and i listen to paramore mostly.


----------



## livelaughlove

Hey I'm Torri from Arizona. I'm new on here and my Mom's been on it for a while and my upcoming cruise got me excited so I decided to try it out. :]
[Btw. I'm trying out the signature thing. It's not working out so far, so don't be surprised if it doesn't work. :]]


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hey Torri   I'm Sian.  Your signature looks ok so far


----------



## livelaughlove

Thanks :]
You have a really pretty name.


----------



## PAdisney1995

livelaughlove said:


> Hey I'm Torri from Arizona. I'm new on here and my Mom's been on it for a while and my upcoming cruise got me excited so I decided to try it out. :]
> [Btw. I'm trying out the signature thing. It's not working out so far, so don't be surprised if it doesn't work. :]]



Welcome Torri. I'm Jess


----------



## livelaughlove

Thanks! :]


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Heffalumpy said:


> Hi Elin from Wales. I am Shane from Canada.


ahaha. 
nice to meet ya.


livelaughlove said:


> Hey I'm Torri from Arizona. I'm new on here and my Mom's been on it for a while and my upcoming cruise got me excited so I decided to try it out. :]
> [Btw. I'm trying out the signature thing. It's not working out so far, so don't be surprised if it doesn't work. :]]



Hi Torri.
I'm Elin.
Your sig's looking gooood.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hey new DISers 

I'm Ellie
I love Disney (obviously), Hello Kitty, The Script, Taylor Swift, Twilight, Smallville, Ugly Betty and Friends
I'm from England


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

livelaughlove said:


> Thanks :]
> You have a really pretty name.



Thanks.  I have been told that before.  
I love your name too.  It's so....different, but in a good way, of course .  It's brill


----------



## Crazee Diser

My name is Isabella(Bella). I am 15 going to be 16 in 12 days. I adore everything Disney and am in love with Joe Jonas. My favorite disney park is The Magic Kingdom. My favorite character is Mushu and my favorite Disney movie is Mulan.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Hey Bella. Welcome to DIS. I'm Jess.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Heyya Bella.  Welcome to the Dis.  I'm Sian , if you need anything, please don't hesitate to PM me, i'm happy to be a friend


----------



## Crazee Diser

Thank You Jess & Sian.


----------



## dshark09

Hey! I'm Colby. I am from Louisiana and love the computer as well as video games. I have been to Disney World at least twice. If we go this year, it will be my thrid time.


----------



## Crazee Diser

Hi Colby, my name is Bella nice to meet you.


----------



## PAdisney1995

dshark09 said:


> Hey! I'm Colby. I am from Louisiana and love the computer as well as video games. I have been to Disney World at least twice. If we go this year, it will be my thrid time.



Hey Colby. I'm Jess.


----------



## KingOfBass40

Hi.  I am Max, I am 18, and I have been to Disney 3 times.  I play Double Bass, Electric Bass, Bass Trombone, Euphonium, and Bassoon.  I love music, computers, and Disney.  So, yeah.


----------



## PigletGurl

Hi Max!

I am Wanda, im 19 and i loooove Disneyland 

Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## PAdisney1995

KingOfBass40 said:


> Hi.  I am Max, I am 18, and I have been to Disney 3 times.  I play Double Bass, Electric Bass, Bass Trombone, Euphonium, and Bassoon.  I love music, computers, and Disney.  So, yeah.



Welcome Max. I'm Jess


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

dshark09 said:


> Hey! I'm Colby. I am from Louisiana and love the computer as well as video games. I have been to Disney World at least twice. If we go this year, it will be my thrid time.





KingOfBass40 said:


> Hi.  I am Max, I am 18, and I have been to Disney 3 times.  I play Double Bass, Electric Bass, Bass Trombone, Euphonium, and Bassoon.  I love music, computers, and Disney.  So, yeah.



Hey newbies, welcome to the Dis .  I'm Sian.  It's nice to meet you .  If you need anything don't hesitate to ask


----------



## VitaniFan

Hi Im Ericka and im a newbie here, my moms been on here a thousand time (not the teen parts but the rest of it) ive been to disney a few times and now me and my family r goin on a cruise this summer so i just wanted to say hi to everybody


----------



## Smiley.Socks

VitaniFan said:


> Hi Im Ericka and im a newbie here, my moms been on here a thousand time (not the teen parts but the rest of it) ive been to disney a few times and now me and my family r goin on a cruise this summer so i just wanted to say hi to everybody



Hi Ericka. 
I'm Elin. 
If you need anything PM (Private Message) me.


----------



## cannp123165

Hi! I am new to this board. My name is Caroline, 18, from England! I love all things Disney!


----------



## Princess Sierra

Hey. I'm Sierra. I'm 14 and a frequent on another forum; but my best friend on there left, so I joined this site to make some more friends. I hope I'll get along with everyone here.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Hey everyone!  I'm Yessenia, I'm 19, but 9 at heart!  Haha  I'm a student at the University of Florida in Gainesville studying to become a Veterinarian!  Kool, kool.  I've been to WDW a little over 50 times in my entire life and will be taking my first trip to DLR on June 13th.  Sooo excited!  I love this site, it's my healthy addiction!


----------



## PigletGurl

hey 

ive seen u at the DL boards


----------



## Crazee Diser

Hi to all the new people. My name is Bella.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

PigletGurl said:


> hey
> 
> ive seen u at the DL boards



Thhaaatttt is correct!  Hello to you, too!


----------



## Harryy

Hey im harry, im from croydon in england and im 16 (nearly 17 ) and im crazy about indiee! Surprisingly ive never bin to disney but ive bin on disney cruises an stuff yano [: 

well hopefully ill get to know you all better
safe man x


----------



## PigletGurl

Hey dude, welcome to the tb! I'm wanda, im 19 and from a small island in the caribbean  

When u say indie do u mean indy? If so, i love him as well and the awesome ride!


----------



## Harryy

na i meant indie style etc music clothes yano :] nice to meet you by the way
x


----------



## PAdisney1995

Harryy said:


> Hey im harry, im from croydon in england and im 16 (nearly 17 ) and im crazy about indiee! Surprisingly ive never bin to disney but ive bin on disney cruises an stuff yano [:
> 
> well hopefully ill get to know you all better
> safe man x



Welcome Harry. I'm Jess


----------



## iloveyou_belle

Harryy said:


> Hey im harry, im from croydon in england and im 16 (nearly 17 ) and im crazy about indiee! Surprisingly ive never bin to disney but ive bin on disney cruises an stuff yano [:
> 
> well hopefully ill get to know you all better
> safe man x



yo harry. im chase. 16 too and from southern california. and ya...indie artists are awesome. holla back brah.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Hey my name is Luis Enrique and im 15 (16 in July 27).
I love going to WDW and im new here i just joined today


----------



## WDWtraveler27




----------



## WDWtraveler27

Oh i forgot to say that my favorite movie is Lion king. Scar is awsome!!!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Since I haven't been on here in like...9 months...I think I should re-introduce myself. 

Hey..I'm Julie. I'm 19 and I just finished my first year of college. I'm an elementary ed and english major...and I'm a Disney fanatic, I love talking and meeting new people here. 

So, um, I guess that's it. lol Cya around!!


----------



## jcfreak15

Haven't been here in awhile, so hi! It's me, Jcfreak15! Of course, I'm 16 now, but whatever. Big Disney fan, been wanting to go to WDW for a long while. 

Oh, and I'm a Sonic the Hedgehog fan too! I've played almost all his games, watched all the cartoons, read the comics, etc. He's better than any ol' plumber...


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Harryy said:


> Hey im harry, im from croydon in england and im 16 (nearly 17 ) and im crazy about indiee! Surprisingly ive never bin to disney but ive bin on disney cruises an stuff yano [:
> 
> well hopefully ill get to know you all better
> safe man x





WDWtraveler27 said:


> Hey my name is Luis Enrique and im 15 (16 in July 27).
> I love going to WDW and im new here i just joined today



Welcome 



JulielovesDisney said:


> Since I haven't been on here in like...9 months...I think I should re-introduce myself.
> 
> Hey..I'm Julie. I'm 19 and I just finished my first year of college. I'm an elementary ed and english major...and I'm a Disney fanatic, I love talking and meeting new people here.
> 
> So, um, I guess that's it. lol Cya around!!





jcfreak15 said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, so hi! It's me, Jcfreak15! Of course, I'm 16 now, but whatever. Big Disney fan, been wanting to go to WDW for a long while.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a Sonic the Hedgehog fan too! I've played almost all his games, watched all the cartoons, read the comics, etc. He's better than any ol' plumber...



Welcome back 

Okay, I'm Ellie 
I'm 14, nearly 15
I'm from England
I love Disney, Hello Kitty, The Script, Taylor Swift, Smallville, Ugly Betty, Friends, Twilight books ;D


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Harryy said:


> Hey im harry, im from croydon in england and im 16 (nearly 17 ) and im crazy about indiee! Surprisingly ive never bin to disney but ive bin on disney cruises an stuff yano [:
> 
> well hopefully ill get to know you all better
> safe man x


Hi Harry.
I'm Elin, I'm from Wales.
I like indie music too. 
Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## PAdisney1995

jcfreak15 said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, so hi! It's me, Jcfreak15! Of course, I'm 16 now, but whatever. Big Disney fan, been wanting to go to WDW for a long while.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a Sonic the Hedgehog fan too! I've played almost all his games, watched all the cartoons, read the comics, etc. He's better than any ol' plumber...





JulielovesDisney said:


> Since I haven't been on here in like...9 months...I think I should re-introduce myself.
> 
> Hey..I'm Julie. I'm 19 and I just finished my first year of college. I'm an elementary ed and english major...and I'm a Disney fanatic, I love talking and meeting new people here.
> 
> So, um, I guess that's it. lol Cya around!!


Welcome Back. I'm Jess



WDWtraveler27 said:


> Hey my name is Luis Enrique and im 15 (16 in July 27).
> I love going to WDW and im new here i just joined today



Welcome. I'm Jess


----------



## tinkyfan

hi i'm caitlin and i just joined


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Ello Spaghettio 

I'm Mouse 

I'm not new at all really, but I feel new because i haven't been on here in so long!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Harryy said:


> Hey im harry, im from croydon in england and im 16 (nearly 17 ) and im crazy about indiee! Surprisingly ive never bin to disney but ive bin on disney cruises an stuff yano [:
> 
> well hopefully ill get to know you all better
> safe man x





iloveyou_belle said:


> yo harry. im chase. 16 too and from southern california. and ya...indie artists are awesome. holla back brah.





WDWtraveler27 said:


> Hey my name is Luis Enrique and im 15 (16 in July 27).
> I love going to WDW and im new here i just joined today



WELCOME!!!! 

well i havent reintroduced myself for a while soo here gooes 

Im Amanda, im 16 and im from Indiana...been to disney world 4 times...love it
im a homeschooled sophmore/junior
pm me if u have any questions


----------



## I Am What I Am

Hi! I thought that reintroduce myself.

I'm Jade

I'm a home schooled freshman/sophomore

I live in FL

I've been to WDW more times then I can count.


PM if you have any questions.


----------



## cagirl4life

hi, i'm callie! i am 19 (barely still a teenager) and from arizona, but originally from california. i am completely obsessed with almost everything disney and actually want to work for disney as an imagineer. currently, i am in college and cheer and love to dance. i have been to WDW 7 times now (only 2 being vacation, others cheer competitions in a total of 3 years (crazy!!!)) and disneyland about at least once a year if not more!!!

that was a lot but hi!!!


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

Hi, my name is Dylan and I like Disney. My favorite Disney movie is The Lion King. I have been to Disney 3 times in my life. I am going to be 17 in a few days and live in Fredericton, New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## ReelBigFish419

Mr. Mufasa said:


> Hi, my name is Dylan and I like Disney. My favorite Disney movie is The Lion King. I have been to Disney 3 times in my life. I am going to be 17 in a few days and live in Fredericton, New Brunswick Canada.



welcome to the dis dude. im joe btw.


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

ReelBigFish419 said:


> welcome to the dis dude. im joe btw.



Hey Joe, Whatta Know? I am sorry I had to say it and I am really tired right now so it came out.


----------



## ReelBigFish419

Mr. Mufasa said:


> Hey Joe, Whatta Know? I am sorry I had to say it and I am really tired right now so it came out.



haha, ive heard worse from "certain" people on here xD. yeah, im like half awake now but whatever. its the weekend idc.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Mr. Mufasa said:


> Hi, my name is Dylan and I like Disney. My favorite Disney movie is The Lion King. I have been to Disney 3 times in my life. I am going to be 17 in a few days and live in Fredericton, New Brunswick Canada.



Welcome Dylan. I'm Jess


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

ReelBigFish419 said:


> haha, ive heard worse from "certain" people on here xD. yeah, im like half awake now but whatever. its the weekend idc.


I thought you would have heard that one before.



PAdisney1995 said:


> Welcome Dylan. I'm Jess


Hi Jess. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Mr. Mufasa said:


> I thought you would have heard that one before.
> 
> Hi Jess. Nice to meet ya.



Same here


----------



## katief_madhatter5

Hey. I just joined a few days ago. My name is Katie, I'm 15 and love Broadway musicals, Disneyworld, and the TV show Ghost Hunters.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hey everyone, I vanished for a while there, but im back now [:

Im Hannah, Im 13, Im australian, Im all for the performing arts and im rather cool. 

if anyone ever wants to chat pm me [:


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

and...he emerges from the darkness once again...because he feels its only right

AND HE JUST WANTS TO PARTY!!!!!!! OH YEAH!!!!!

-Partyvibes-

For those that dont know me....im Jack from England (hey come now....do you really need that grenade?)

hahaha

yeah im 19 aswell so if you wanna have a chat leave me a PM or hit me up on one of the IMs.....theyre on my profile if you want them

Peace out people!

xxxxx


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Mr. Mufasa said:


> Hi, my name is Dylan and I like Disney. My favorite Disney movie is The Lion King. I have been to Disney 3 times in my life. I am going to be 17 in a few days and live in Fredericton, New Brunswick Canada.



Welcome Dylan
Welcome back Jack and australian_kid

im amanda


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

Hi, my names Maddi and i'm from England. 
I'm quite new, i've just been lurking in the shadows for a while. 
so hello!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

Hi. I`m Victoria, Vicky for short. I recently have been talking alot with Sian. I`m from Texas. I love these smilies.....


----------



## Smiley.Socks

MadeleineBeverley said:


> Hi, my names Maddi and i'm from England.
> I'm quite new, i've just been lurking in the shadows for a while.
> so hello!


Hi Maddi.
I'm Elin, from Wales. 


Tinkerbell63 said:


> Hi. I`m Victoria, Vicky for short. I recently have been talking alot with Sian. I`m from Texas. I love these smilies.....



Hey Vicky, I'm Elin.


----------



## bookworm93

Hello All, 
I'm Elin, I'm 16 and I'm from michigan.

I was on these boards last year and recently started coming back on them this month..


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> and...he emerges from the darkness once again...because he feels its only right
> 
> AND HE JUST WANTS TO PARTY!!!!!!! OH YEAH!!!!!
> 
> -Partyvibes-
> 
> For those that dont know me....im Jack from England (hey come now....do you really need that grenade?)
> 
> hahaha
> 
> yeah im 19 aswell so if you wanna have a chat leave me a PM or hit me up on one of the IMs.....theyre on my profile if you want them
> 
> Peace out people!
> 
> xxxxx



Jackk.  You returrnn!!!!!!  Hi  



Tinkerbell63 said:


> Hi. I`m Victoria, Vicky for short. I recently have been talking alot with Sian. I`m from Texas. I love these smilies.....



Yay, because we're cool.  Hey hey Vicky 



bookworm93 said:


> Hello All,
> I'm Elin, I'm 16 and I'm from michigan.
> 
> I was on these boards last year and recently started coming back on them this month..



Hi Elin, i'm Sian  xx


----------



## Smiley.Socks

bookworm93 said:


> Hello All,
> I'm Elin, I'm 16 and I'm from michigan.
> 
> I was on these boards last year and recently started coming back on them this month..



Hi Elin.
I'm Elin too. 
But, y'know, you knew that. xD


----------



## mmm!disneygirl

hi! my names michelle
im new here, just joined yesterday/late last night. lol
im still trying to figure out how to work things on here.

after snooping around here for about a week i decided to join.
im a HUGE disney world fanatic and finaly found someplace
where i think the people feel the same!haha 
my friends think im a little overboard with it all.
i guess they just dont see disney in the way that i do lol!


----------



## Princess Brittany

Hi I'm Brittany!  I'm 15 and from Illinois. I've been a member on DIS for a while now, but just haven't gotten around to these forums!!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

heeey Welcome Michelle and Brittany
btw - pretty names you two


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess Brittany said:


> Hi I'm Brittany!  I'm 15 and from Illinois. I've been a member on DIS for a while now, but just haven't gotten around to these forums!!


Yay another Illinois'er!


----------



## mmm!disneygirl

thanks for the welcome


----------



## mmm!disneygirl

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> heeey Welcome Michelle and Brittany
> btw - pretty names you two



thanks for the welcome


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

mmm!disneygirl said:


> thanks for the welcome



you're welcome hope you enjoy you're stay here and make loads of friends


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Princess Brittany said:


> Hi I'm Brittany!  I'm 15 and from Illinois. I've been a member on DIS for a while now, but just haven't gotten around to these forums!!



Hey Brittany and Welcome .  I'm Sian .  Feel free to PM me if you need anything .  



mmm!disneygirl said:


> hi! my names michelle
> im new here, just joined yesterday/late last night. lol
> im still trying to figure out how to work things on here.
> 
> after snooping around here for about a week i decided to join.
> im a HUGE disney world fanatic and finaly found someplace
> where i think the people feel the same!haha
> *my friends think im a little overboard with it all.
> i guess they just dont see disney in the way that i do *lol!



I know exactly how you feel, Michelle.  And Welcome to the boards 




Tranceptor2K9 said:


> heeey Welcome Michelle and Brittany
> btw - pretty names you two



Always they smooth talker, eh?  
Lol.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

you know me eh?
Hope i didnt scare u off girls lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Obviously xD
I can't see how you could scare them off Jack  
Haha


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hahahaha well......i suppose not but you never know


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Lol haha.  I guess not .  I mean they might have saw your pic on the Show Your Face Thread....

Kidding honey


----------



## CrazyChik

*coughflirtcough*

Who said that?
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Yeah, you'd know all about flirting wouldn't you Haz


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Yeah, you'd know all about flirting wouldn't you Haz



Nope.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Nope.
> xD



Sure sure, whatever .
You do know this counts as lying, right?  Lmao  xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Sure sure, whatever .
> You do know this counts as lying, right?  Lmao  xD



That's alright, I'm already going to hell 
But pssshhtt I do not flirt.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> That's alright, I'm already going to hell
> But pssshhtt I do not flirt.



Haha i'll see you there then 
And you soooo do flirt xD. Speaking of which what happened to Dylan?  xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha i'll see you there then
> And you soooo do flirt xD. Speaking of which what happened to Dylan?  xD



Woo, party down under! xD
I don't know, besides I barely spoke to the kid lmao. And psshhttt do not.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Woo, party down under! xD
> I don't know, besides I barely spoke to the kid lmao. And psshhttt do not.




Lol yep, it's official xD
Yeah, i forgot, you barely speak to everyone xD.  Pfft, do too


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol yep, it's official xD
> Yeah, i forgot, you barely speak to everyone xD.  Pfft, do too



There'll be lots of sugar 
I don't speak to many people, actually  Psshhtt riiight.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> There'll be lots of sugar
> I don't speak to many people, actually  Psshhtt riiight.




Woo, sugar!!!!!!!  I'm definitely gonna be there now, no doubt about it
Do you still do those speaking exercises i taught you Haz?  Sugar is good, sugar is good .


Haha, noooooo. Just all the guys


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Woo, sugar!!!!!!!  I'm definitely gonna be there now, no doubt about it
> Do you still do those speaking exercises i taught you Haz?  Sugar is good, sugar is good .
> 
> 
> Haha, noooooo. Just all the guys



Sugar is good, I love sugar, sugar is best.
xD

Not fair! I speak to Elin. Are you calling her a guy? huh, huh? are you?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Sugar is good, I love sugar, sugar is best.
> xD
> 
> Not fair! I speak to Elin. Are you calling her a guy? huh, huh? are you?



Well done Haz 

Nooo, Shhh 
Lol of course not.  D'accord, d'accord.  Just all the guys with one exception, Elin, who isn't. A guy that is xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Well done Haz
> 
> Nooo, Shhh
> Lol of course not.  D'accord, d'accord.  Just all the guys with one exception, Elin, who isn't. A guy that is xD



I don't speak to George.
I don't speak to either of the Tom's Billy or Andy that frequently.
So hah!
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I don't speak to George.
> I don't speak to either of the Tom's Billy or Andy that frequently.
> So hah!
> xD



You always used to speak to George.  Actually, didn't they all think you two could be an item at one point? xD
Amnd you conctantly flirt with Tom when you do speak to him.
I'm not sure about the other Tom.
And Andy is hardly even on in our time anyways xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> You always used to speak to George.  Actually, didn't they all think you two could be an item at one point? xD
> Amnd you conctantly flirt with Tom when you do speak to him.
> I'm not sure about the other Tom.
> And Andy is hardly even on in our time anyways xD



But the point is I don't anymore.
Well yeh okay but that's just us xD
So hahah sucker


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> But the point is I don't anymore.
> Well yeh okay but that's just us xD
> So hahah sucker



Lol i guess.  Okay you win.  But you flirt waaaaay more than i do .
And my point is, i was NOT flirting


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol i guess.  Okay you win.  But you flirt waaaaay more than i do .
> And my point is, i was NOT flirting



Pffft.
We've identified Tom. That's one person. On occasions. That's not much


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

CrazyChik said:


> There'll be lots of sugar
> I don't speak to many people, actually  Psshhtt riiight.



hahahaha i love you Hazzi!


----------



## CrazyChik

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahahaha i love you Hazzi!



Join the list dude xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Pffft.
> We've identified Tom. That's one person. On occasions. That's not much



Lol yes....
(still more than me )


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahahaha i love you Hazzi!



And Jack too .  Hahaha

I feel kinda left out now


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Join the list dude xD



Lol xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol yes....
> (still more than me )
> 
> 
> And Jack too .  Hahaha



Hmm I'm surprised you haven't dragged Joeey into this considering he's my most frequently talked to person. You disappoint me xD

Oh ai like hell, I've never flirted with him before. xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Hmm I'm surprised you haven't dragged Joeey into this considering he's my most frequently talked to person. You disappoint me xD
> 
> Oh ai like hell, I've never flirted with him before. xD



Joey?
Haha, that's impossible.  Everyone flirts with Jack xD.  HAHA except me of course xD.


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Joey?
> Haha, that's impossible.  Everyone flirts with Jack xD.  HAHA except me of course xD.



Joe xD Girl just go to pages 1 and 2 of the random thread xD
Well I don't.
(and neither do I flirt with Joe, just saying that you missed the person I talk to most xD)


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Joe xD Girl just go to pages 1 and 2 of the random thread xD
> Well I don't.
> (and neither do I flirt with Joe, just saying that you missed the person I talk to most xD)



Haha, oh yeahh. I forgot to include Joe into the list xD.  Damn.  Yeah, it's most definitely flirting with Joe, Haz xD

Lmao, i don't think Jack can keep up with us xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha, oh yeahh. I forgot to include Joe into the list xD.  Damn.  Yeah, it's most definitely flirting with Joe, Haz xD
> 
> Lmao, i don't think Jack can keep up with us xD



Psshhttt nooo I just get on with him.

We're quite quick


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

i left for like 5 mins  hahahah and dont worry sian! Love you aswell


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Psshhttt nooo I just get on with him.
> 
> We're quite quick



Yeah, that's what they all say.  It is soooo flirting xD


We're very quick .  Like.... a quick....quick machine Lol i needed to compare it to something xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> i left for like 5 mins  hahahah and dont worry sian! Love you aswell



Yayyy


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Yeah, that's what they all say.  It is soooo flirting xD
> 
> 
> We're very quick .  Like.... a quick....quick machine Lol i needed to compare it to something xD



Haha, well he's just as bad then 

Like cheetahs! xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Haha, well he's just as bad then
> 
> Like cheetahs! xD



All guys are just as bad.  They're worse than you at flirting xD.  And they 'don't even know they're doing it'. xD

Yeahhhh, like cheetahs


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> All guys are just as bad.  They're worse than you at flirting xD.  And they 'don't even know they're doing it'. xD
> 
> Yeahhhh, like cheetahs



Well I don't know I''m doing it either so I do see their point xD
But psht yeh boys suck, I mean they come on to you and then they're all BAM not interested. xD

Yeeh for sure.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Well I don't know I''m doing it either so I do see their point xD
> But psht *yeh boys suck, I mean they come on to you and then they're all BAM not intereste*d. xD
> 
> Yeeh for sure.




Lol haha totally .  You started this one off anyways Haz xD.
Exactly!!! Goddd, boys are annoying xD.  
I hate boys, sometimes


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Im not like that though


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol haha totally .  You started this one off anyways Haz xD.
> Exactly!!! Goddd, boys are annoying xD.
> I hate boys, sometimes



Haha sometimes I like to fuel the fire xD
Me too! xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Im not like that though



Lol, of course not , and that's why we love you, Jack xD.  Though you are a little older then the guys we're on about .  Haha.  I mean, you're not even gonna be a teenager in 6 days!!!!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Haha sometimes I like to fuel the fire xD
> Me too! xD



Tut, tut, you just bring it all on yourself xD.  Hahahahaha


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Tut, tut, you just bring it all on yourself xD.  Hahahahaha



I don't start the fire, I merely fuel it and then put it out.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I don't start the fire, I merely fuel it and then put it out.
> xD



You sure started that one, and fueled it too


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> You sure started that one, and fueled it too



Nah not really, I was just fuelling what was dying out xD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hahaha soon i wont be able to come onto the DIS teen boards


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Nah not really, I was just fuelling what was dying out xD



Lol haha, yeah i remember. We've conversed about your flirting before, haven't we?  xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahaha soon i wont be able to come onto the DIS teen boards



Sure you will  We'll beat up anyone who tries to stop you


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol haha, yeah i remember. We've conversed about your flirting before, haven't we?  xD


Yeeh, I think you dragged everyone into that one. So hence I am the official TB Slut! xD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hahaha you two have just brought this thread totally off topic


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Yeeh, I think you dragged everyone into that one. So hence I am the official TB Slut! xD



Lol haha you used the word slut, not me .  I just mentioned the flirting .  with a bit about excess foundation too.  Bahaha, yeah that was my fault.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahaha you two have just brought this thread totally off topic



We're very good at taking things off topic .  We're good at everything

Any newbies.  Feel free to say hi and introduce yourselves. Don't mind me and Haz


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol haha you used the word slut, not me .  I just mentioned the flirting .  with a bit about excess foundation too.  Bahaha, yeah that was my fault.



Yeh the excess foundation that I don't wear
xD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

...or my very bad flirting lol


----------



## KidGoofy

*sneaks in*If Hazzi is the TB SLut then Im the Man ***** *sneaks out*...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> *sneaks in*If Hazzi is the TB SLut then Im the Man ***** *sneaks out*...lol





Hey Tom, I totally put a message on your profile asking you how disney was and you totally didn't reply.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Yeh the excess foundation that I don't wear
> xD



Lol you mentioned it first 



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> ...or my very bad flirting lol



Yeah, and that too  
Aww, Jack, you're not doing too bad.  I'm sure Haz will pick up the signals eventually 



KidGoofy said:


> *sneaks in*If Hazzi is the TB SLut then Im the Man ***** *sneaks out*...lol




Haha Tom.  xD


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Hey Tom, I totally put a message on your profile asking you how disney was and you totally didn't reply.
> xD


oops sorry...I dont get on here for long periods of time anymore...Ill reply now...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Yeah, and that too
> Aww, Jack, you're not doing too bad.  I'm sure Haz will pick up the signals eventually


Oh hahahahaha 



KidGoofy said:


> oops sorry...I dont get on here for long periods of time anymore...Ill reply now...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Oh hahahahaha



Ahh, you have to admit Haz, i'm good


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Ahh, you have to admit Haz, i'm good



Nah you're quite bad, I just let you get a few points in.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Nah you're quite bad, I just let you get a few points in.



Oh shut up


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

lol...oh Hazzle Shmazzle You're truly awsome hahahaa


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol...oh Hazzle Shmazzle You're truly awsome hahahaa



Yeahh, side with her.


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Oh shut up


But then it wouldn't as fun for anyone xD



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol...oh Hazzle Shmazzle You're truly awsome hahahaa




Jack please tell me this isn't how you try and get girls? xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> But then it wouldn't as fun for anyone xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack please tell me this isn't how you try and get girls? xD



Ohh shush, big-head .  

Ohhh Haz, a little below the belt wasn't it .  Haha


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Ohh shush, big-head .
> 
> Ohhh Haz, a little below the belt wasn't it .  Haha



My head is a perfect size for my body  

It was better than my original sentence


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

CrazyChik said:


> But then it wouldn't as fun for anyone xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack please tell me this isn't how you try and get girls? xD



lol its not how i get girls...its how i get Haz
LMAO joke


----------



## KidGoofy

Oh No he didn't Haz is my flirting buddy...lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

KidGoofy said:


> Oh No he didn't Haz is my flirting buddy...lol



hahaha Practically every girl here is your flirting buddy Tom lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> My head is a perfect size for my body
> 
> It was better than my original sentence



Which was??/



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol its not how i get girls...its how i get Haz
> LMAO joke



Haha, oh Jack.  



KidGoofy said:


> Oh No he didn't Haz is my flirting buddy...lol



Lol so it IS both Toms then .  Ohh Haz, you have been naughty xD


----------



## CrazyChik

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol its not how i get girls...its how i get Haz
> LMAO joke


I'm not sure whether you're trying to make me sound special or whether you're implying I'm not a girl.
xD



KidGoofy said:


> Oh No he didn't Haz is my flirting buddy...lol



-headdesk- -facepalm-
Oh. gawd.
I really do sound like a slut.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahaha Practically every girl here is your flirting buddy Tom lol



I'm not .  I feel left out now xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Which was??/
> 
> Lol so it IS both Toms then .  Ohh Haz, you have been naughty xD



Not appropriate  xD

 Well yeeh but not that often. And come on we can all see that this Tom starts it!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Not appropriate  xD
> 
> Well yeeh but not that often. And come on we can all see that this Tom starts it!



Haha i'll give you that .

Haz, i just think you are a guy magnet.  Lol all the guys flirt with you, they don't flirt with many others xD


----------



## KidGoofy

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahaha Practically every girl here is your flirting buddy Tom lol



Not true...I just go for the girls with low self-esteem but are very pretty...lol



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Which was??/
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, oh Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol so it IS both Toms then .  Ohh Haz, you have been naughty xD



I thought you knew...lol



CrazyChik said:


> I'm not sure whether you're trying to make me sound special or whether you're implying I'm not a girl.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> -headdesk- -facepalm-
> Oh. gawd.
> I really do sound like a slut.



There's nothing wrong with that...lol



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I'm not .  I feel left out now xD



I've like never talked to you much before this point


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> There's nothing wrong with that...lol



Of course not xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


> Not true...I just go for the girls with low self-esteem but are very pretty...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you knew...lol
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've like never talked to you much before this point



Lol i did know.  Haz was trying to convince me other whys though .

lol i know, shame isn't it?


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> I'm not sure whether you're trying to make me sound special or whether you're implying I'm not a girl.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> -headdesk- -facepalm-
> Oh. gawd.
> I really do sound like a slut.



Haz I heard there's a chance for you to get a double A*


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Not appropriate  xD
> 
> Well yeeh but not that often. And come on we can all see that this Tom starts it!



I start everything..or are you talking about the other Tom...lol



CrazyChik said:


> Of course not xD



You just enjoy boys a lot more...lol



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol i did know.  Haz was trying to convince me other whys though .
> 
> lol i know, shame isn't it?



wow Haz...I thought what we had here was special...lol

it is...but are you insisting you want me to flirt with you...lol.jk


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> Haz I heard there's a chance for you to get a double A*



Oh dear.  I think i'll leave Haz to it...xD



KidGoofy said:


> I start everything..or are you talking about the other Tom...lol
> 
> 
> 
> You just enjoy boys a lot more...lol
> 
> 
> 
> wow Haz...I thought what we had here was special...lol
> 
> it is...but are you insisting you want me to flirt with you...lol.jk



Lol.  Haha no insisting here.  Lol i was just pointing out a fact .


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Haz I heard there's a chance for you to get a double A*


Oh frick. You as well? xD



KidGoofy said:


> I start everything..or are you talking about the other Tom...lol
> 
> 
> 
> You just enjoy boys a lot more...lol
> 
> wow Haz...I thought what we had here was special...lol



Nah I was talking about you xD

Oh for sure

But honey it still is xD


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Oh dear.  I think i'll leave Haz to it...xD
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Haha no insisting here.  Lol i was just pointing out a fact .



She always does well on her exams. xD


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Oh frick. You as well? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I was talking about you xD
> 
> Oh for sure
> 
> But honey it still is xD



Woohoo

See I know you...lol

And thank god it still is...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> She always does well on her exams. xD



I know she does 

I was just suggesting i leave Haz alon to flirt with you two, now that you have turned up .  We've been talking about it alot recently   Haha xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> She always does well on her exams. xD


Yeh baybee 
xD


KidGoofy said:


> Woohoo
> 
> See I know you...lol
> 
> And thank god it still is...lol



Oh riight. What's my actual name again?


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I know she does
> 
> I was just suggesting i leave Haz alon to flirt with you two, now that you have turned up .  We've been talking about it alot recently   Haha xD



She does it to you too!?! wut  =P

And me and Haz have just kept it a secret.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> She does it to you too!?! ***!  =P
> 
> And me and Haz have just kept it a secret.



Haha no, not with me .  With everyone else though .  
Lol haha kidding Hazzi


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha no, not with me .  With everyone else though .
> Lol haha kidding Hazzi



lmfao.

Don't you just  Haz?


----------



## CrazyChik

I'm right here guys!
And it'll be a miracle if I get away without points for this! xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> lmfao.
> 
> Don't you just  Haz?



Uuhhhmmm...Uhhmmm.......Uummm....No comment


----------



## CrazyChik

coughstillrightherecough


----------



## KidGoofy

crazytp93 said:


> lmfao.
> 
> Don't you just  Haz?


I know I do...lol


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> coughstillrightherecough



don't choke.


----------



## crazytp93

KidGoofy said:


> I know I do...lol



lol same. Who doesn't?


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> dont' choke.



Oh I'm trying.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


> I know I do...lol



Oh God.



crazytp93 said:


> lol same. Who doesn't?



Aww man, help me xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> lol same. Who doesn't?



George? xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Oh I'm trying.
> xD



lmfao. do you always get perfect grades?


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Oh God.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww man, help me xD


xD


CrazyChik said:


> George? xD


----------



## KidGoofy

I g2g


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> lmfao. do you always get perfect grades?


Pretty much 
I'm just good at what I do. If ya get my drift.



crazytp93 said:


>


Haha no for real kid won't speak to me anymore. Not even like a hi or anything xD


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> I g2g



Aw bye tommy.


----------



## crazytp93

KidGoofy said:


> I g2g


Same. Be back in a few hours.



CrazyChik said:


> Pretty much
> I'm just good at what I do. If ya get my drift.
> 
> 
> Haha no for real kid won't speak to me anymore. Not even like a hi or anything xD



Oh trust me babe, I know.

and lol maybe its becuase you've moved on to *bigger* and better things?
get it?

See ya later babe.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


> I g2g



Au revoir Tom 



CrazyChik said:


> Pretty much
> I'm just good at what I do. If ya get my drift.
> 
> 
> Haha no for real kid won't speak to me anymore. Not even like a hi or anything xD





Oo-err  xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Same. Be back in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me babe, I know.
> 
> and lol maybe its becuase you've moved on to *bigger* and better things?
> get it?
> 
> See ya later babe.



 If I had something in my mouth it seriously would've been all over my screen xD
Yes I do get it, I'm just not sure of any appropriate ways I can respond, but I think we went past appropriate a few pages back xD

See ya later sexy xD

I gotta go too guys (or Sian xD), ponies to ride, stables to clean and dogs to microchip! xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> If I had something in my mouth it seriously would've been all over my screen xD
> Yes I do get it, I'm just not sure of any appropriate ways I can respond, but I think we went past appropriate a few pages back xD
> 
> See ya later sexy xD
> 
> I gotta go too guys (or Sian xD), ponies to ride, stables to clean and dogs to microchip! xD



Oh trust me babe, you don't need to say anything. xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Oh trust me babe, you don't need to say anything. xD



My actions speak for me?
-shesayswithslighthesitanceasshenowsoundslikeacompleteslut-
xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> My actions speak for me?
> -shesayswithslighthesitanceasshenowsoundslikeacompleteslut-
> xD



You bet they do.


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> You bet they do.



Oh baby I'm just the best you'll ever have.
xD


----------



## KidGoofy

Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Bow chicka wow wow



That's what my baby says bow wow wow.
(Oh come one that was totally running through all your heads...)


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> That's what my baby says bow wow wow.
> (Oh come one that was totally running through all your heads...)


lol...it wasnt. I was thinking of the old Axe commercials...but that does fit...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> lol...it wasnt. I was thinking of the old Axe commercials...but that does fit...lol



Haha I don't think I've ever seen those commercials...


----------



## KidGoofy

They are old...maybe 3-4 years ago. Probably when boys were still icky to you...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> They are old...maybe 3-4 years ago. Probably when boys were still icky to you...lol



Shut up I was 11-12 back then. You've only got two years on me dude! Two years and 10 inches but still! xD


----------



## crazytp93

KidGoofy said:


> They are old...maybe 3-4 years ago. Probably when boys were still icky to you...lol


lol.
{withholding my other response}


----------



## KidGoofy

just say it Tom


----------



## mmm!disneygirl

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Hey Brittany and Welcome .  I'm Sian .  Feel free to PM me if you need anything .
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, Michelle.  And Welcome to the boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always they smooth talker, eh?
> Lol.




haha, thanks Sian


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> just say it Tom



Yeeh I'm curious now too! xD


----------



## Princess Brittany

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> heeey Welcome Michelle and Brittany
> btw - pretty names you two





StitchfansJr said:


> Yay another Illinois'er!



Thanks for the welcomes and its great to meet another fellow Illinois'er!!


----------



## crazytp93

Its about another poster so I decided against posting it.

But Haz you know when I tell you everything right? xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Its about another poster so I decided against posting it.
> 
> But Haz you know when I tell you everything right? xD



You've lost me Tom...
Wanna clue me in?
xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> You've lost me Tom...
> Wanna clue me in?
> xD



Think.

And if you don't get it PM me or post something on my profile.


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Think.
> 
> And if you don't get it PM me or post something on my profile.



I already posted on yo profile dudez.
Imma trying to think, but it's llaaattee and I'm tireeedd and a mess. A hot mess, but a mess nonetheless xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> I already posted on yo profile dudez.
> Imma trying to think, but it's llaaattee and I'm tireeedd and a mess. A hot mess, but a mess nonetheless xD



Well think. And yes, of course its dirty.

Your always hot. Not always a mess though, but whatever. xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Well think. And yes, of course its dirty.
> 
> Your always hot. Not always a mess though, but whatever. xD



I expect nothing less of you.

Haha. The jeans I'm wearing, I bought four years ago Just one of the many reasons as to why I'm a mess xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> I expect nothing less of you.
> 
> Haha. The jeans I'm wearing, I bought four years ago Just one of the many reasons as to why I'm a mess xD



Hey you too. You're (see spelled correctly) dirtier than I am!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

CrazyChik said:


> I expect nothing less of you.
> 
> Haha. The jeans I'm wearing, I bought four years ago Just one of the many reasons as to why I'm a mess xD



Haz you are NEVER a mess If you think its a mess then its a 'pretty mess'


----------



## crazytp93

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Haz you are NEVER a mess If you think its a mess then its a 'pretty mess'



Hey back off she's mine! xDD


----------



## crazytp93

well and the other Tom's.

And any other guy she comes in contact with. So nevermind xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Hey you too. You're (see spelled correctly) dirtier than I am!


Yeeh sadly that's probably true xD I am never ever going to have new friends on here now lmao.
(thanks for the correct spelling )



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Haz you are NEVER a mess If you think its a mess then its a 'pretty mess'


Baha. Actually lookwise I'm always a mess 
But thanks anyways Jack xD


----------



## crazytp93

well and the other Tom's.

And any other guy she comes in contact with. So nevermind xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Hey back off she's mine! xDD





crazytp93 said:


> well and the other Tom's.
> 
> And any other guy she comes in contact with. So nevermind xD



Oh f u dude. f u.


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> *Yeeh sadly that's probably true xD I am never ever going to have new friends on here now lmao.
> (thanks for the correct spelling )*
> 
> 
> Baha. Actually lookwise I'm always a mess
> But thanks anyways Jack xD



Who needs new friends when you have us?


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Oh f u dude. f u.



Well...


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Who needs new friends when you have us?


If the 'us' does indeed refer to you and Tom, then ME! xD



crazytp93 said:


> Well...


Easy boy...


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hahaha popcorn moment


----------



## andy.b

crazytp93 said:


> well and the other Tom's.
> 
> And any other guy she comes in contact with. So nevermind xD



Not me. I prefer my girls to be sane.


----------



## crazytp93

andy.b said:


> Not me. I prefer my girls to be sane.



LMFAO.

I agree, Haz is a little out there, but there are some times....

nvm.

We all love Haz because she's special.


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> Not me. I prefer my girls to be sane.



No you just prefer girls that don't beat you in every aspect of life


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

crazytp93 said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> I agree, Haz is a little out there, but there are some times....
> 
> nvm.
> 
> We all love Haz because she's special.



amen to that!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> I agree, Haz is a little out there, but there are some times....
> 
> nvm.
> 
> We all love Haz because she's special.



And right here you know!
That goes for you too Jack!


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> And right here you know!
> That goes for you too Jack!



Like I said.

We still  you.


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Like I said.
> 
> We still  you.



You better! Geez the crap I take...


----------



## andy.b

crazytp93 said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> I agree, Haz is a little out there, but there are some times....
> 
> nvm.
> 
> We all love Haz because she's special.



whoa whoa. A little out there, thats it?    And Haz, the only thing you dont beat me at is being awesome.


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> whoa whoa. A little out there, thats it?    And Haz, the only thing you dont beat me at is being awesome.



Everybody beats you at being awesome.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

CrazyChik said:


> You better! Geez the crap I take...



awwww youll get no crap from us


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> You better! Geez the crap I take...



ikr! your infamous on the TB. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> Everybody beats you at being awesome.


----------



## crazytp93

StitchfansJr said:


>



Allie got get ready for your wedding!


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> allie got get ready for your wedding!


shutup!


----------



## CrazyChik

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> awwww youll get no crap from us


Thank youuu jacckkkiieee xD



crazytp93 said:


> ikr! your infamous on the TB. xD


For all the wrong reasons
btw it's you're.



StitchfansJr said:


>


thank you!


----------



## andy.b

CrazyChik said:


> Everybody beats you at being awesome.



Keep telling yorself that. Maybe it will come true...not. Anyway I gotta mow the lawn and take a shower. Laterz.


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> thank you!


----------



## crazytp93

StitchfansJr said:


> shutup!


Yahooo.



CrazyChik said:


> Thank youuu jacckkkiieee xD
> 
> 
> *For all the wrong reasons
> btw it's you're.
> *
> 
> thank you!



Not in my book babe.

And ahh you're you're you're you're (for all the times I've spelled it wrong today.)


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> Keep telling yorself that. Maybe it will come true...not. Anyway I gotta mow the lawn and take a shower. Laterz.



Nobody who is awesome mows a lawn.
xD


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Not in my book babe.
> 
> And ahh you're you're you're you're (for all the times I've spelled it wrong today.)



Well obviously not

You might want to a few more in that case


----------



## StitchfansJr

Hazzzzzzzzzzi, Tom's being a meaniehead! XD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

CrazyChik said:


> Nobody who is awesome mows a lawn.
> xD



I mow my lawn and im supposedly awsome


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Well obviously not
> 
> You might want to a few more in that case



I could never be mean to you my love!



StitchfansJr said:


> Hazzzzzzzzzzi, Tom's being a meaniehead! XD



Meaniehead=Jerk.


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> Meaniehead=Jerk.


You're more than a jerk!
D:


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

StitchfansJr said:


> You're more than a jerk!
> D:



What makes Tom more than a Jerk?


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> I could never be mean to you my love!


Good to know 



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> I mow my lawn and im supposedly awsome


Yeeh you just lost awesome points xD



StitchfansJr said:


> Hazzzzzzzzzzi, Tom's being a meaniehead! XD


He's a *******, just slap him.
xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Good to know
> 
> 
> Yeeh you just lost awesome points xD
> 
> 
> He's a *******, just slap him.
> xD



Ow!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Ow!



love you!


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> He's a *******, just slap him.
> xD


WOOOOOOOO!! okay!
*slaps Tom*
I feel better, Hazzi! 


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> What makes Tom more than a Jerk?


Hmm....I dunno! But he's just mean. xD


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> WOOOOOOOO!! okay!
> *slaps Tom*
> I feel better, Hazzi!



Tis good therapy xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> Tis good therapy xD


I used to slap him all the time in the past. On the chat whenever he said "lol" I'd slap him.


----------



## crazytp93

Don't worry...Haz has put me through worse.


----------



## crazytp93

StitchfansJr said:


> I used to slap him all the time in the past. On the chat whenever he said "lol" I'd slap him.



Yeah that was terrible!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Don't worry...Haz has put me through worse.



Like what exactly?
(oi profile comment. roar.)


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> Yeah that was terrible!


No! It was a lot of fun for me.


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Like what exactly?
> (oi profile comment. roar.)



Im dirty, your dirty. Think.

And yes I responded XD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Haz and Allison...ur both gorgeous girls love you both loads


----------



## StitchfansJr

*cries from terrible images*


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> Im dirty, your dirty. Think.
> 
> And yes I responded XD



Well that could go in a few directions

Took you long enough xD


----------



## crazytp93

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Haz and Allison...ur both gorgeous girls love you both loads



Allie loves you back!


----------



## StitchfansJr

I'm gonna kill you, tom!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

StitchfansJr said:


> I'm gonna kill you, tom!



LMAO!!!! oh no! drama on the DIS boards hahaha


----------



## crazytp93

StitchfansJr said:


> I'm gonna kill you, tom!



through the phone?


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> through the phone?


YES!

I'm gonna reach through the phone and slap you xD


----------



## crazytp93

StitchfansJr said:


> YES!
> 
> I'm gonna reach through the phone and slap you xD



try!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> try!!!


psssssssssh


----------



## CrazyChik

-popcorn-


----------



## StitchfansJr

*steals popcorn from Hazzi*


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> *steals popcorn from Hazzi*



don't.even.think.about.it.
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

too late!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

StitchfansJr said:


> too late!



sneaks in cinema style toffee popcorn yuuum


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> too late!



=@
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazychik said:


> =@
> xd


=o


----------



## KidGoofy

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yaaahhh!
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

oh for a second I thought Hazzi went offline..
you're so slow answering back on twitter


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> oh for a second I thought Hazzi went offline..
> you're so slow answering back on twitter



I'm reading Fmylife! xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Excuses!


----------



## KidGoofy

TWITTER...Im addicted to Twitter...Im TomWaggle on Twitter


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> Excuses!


xD



KidGoofy said:


> TWITTER...Im addicted to Twitter...Im TomWaggle on Twitter


Wanna explain that one?
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

KidGoofy said:


> TWITTER...Im addicted to Twitter...Im TomWaggle on Twitter


Sure..cause before the 16th your last tweet was the 6th. Very addicted 

Btw, followed xD


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> xD
> 
> 
> Wanna explain that one?
> xD



Waggle sounds like my last name



StitchfansJr said:


> Sure..cause before the 16th your last tweet was the 6th. Very addicted
> 
> Btw, followed xD



I was in WDW...so yeah...lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

KidGoofy said:


> I was in WDW...so yeah...lol


well, that explains it. xD


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Waggle sounds like my last name



 Kickass last name dude.


----------



## StitchfansJr

I have..86 following and only 31 followers. fml. xD


----------



## CrazyChik

56 following, 86 followers.
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Pssh. xD


----------



## KidGoofy

StitchfansJr said:


> well, that explains it. xD



yeppers



CrazyChik said:


> Kickass last name dude.



well thats not how its spelt but its pretty awesome


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> yeppers
> 
> 
> 
> well thats not how its spelt but its pretty awesome



You left it on your twitter 
Kinda sounds german.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> You left it on your twitter
> Kinda sounds german.


Haz is a genius...lol. Im very German


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Haz is a genius...lol. Im very German



Well that explains a lot! 
Jokes! xD
I get to be welsh. Just plain welsh. With a bit of english and a very common surname thrown in for fun. Raawr. xD


----------



## KidGoofy

ITs cool how all Americans are immigrants so we can be many nationalities...unlike those europeans...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> ITs cool how all Americans are immigrants so we can be many nationalities...unlike those europeans...lol



At least we belong in our countries 
Although saying that we have a heck of a lot of eastern europeans living here. Seriously you can walk down a street filled with people, all of them talking in a different language. It's weird to feel like an outsider in your own country xD
(Jftr I have nothing against these people)


----------



## KidGoofy

I know what you mean...too many people talk Spanish here. But we earned our country from the Nasty Red Coats...oh yeah...lol. We celebrate 4th of July, do you? Oh yes I went there...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> I know what you mean...too many people talk Spanish here. But we earned our country from the Nasty Red Coats...oh yeah...lol. We celebrate 4th of July, do you? Oh yes I went there...lol



One day Thomas, when I have restored the british empire, you will really regret saying that xD


----------



## KidGoofy

Doesnt matter I will be in Australia by then...I have always wanted to live down under


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Doesnt matter I will be in Australia by then...I have always wanted to live down under



Me too. But they have lots of dangerous bugs and I'm kinda scared of bugs xD
Also there's been quite a few murders of foreign backpackers in the outback down there. Just you know something else to put me off xD


----------



## Shelton123

CrazyChik said:


> Me too. But they have lots of dangerous bugs and I'm kinda scared of bugs xD
> Also there's been quite a few murders of foreign backpackers in the outback down there. Just you know something else to put me off xD



Well you're British, right? It's not like anyone can tell the difference.


Oh yeah I went there


----------



## CrazyChik

Shelton123 said:


> Well you're British, right? It's not like anyone can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I went there



Between the british and australians? You've got to be pretty thick not to tell the difference.


Is this national gang up on hazzi day or something? xD


----------



## KidGoofy

I'll protect you...lol. I g2g good night


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> I'll protect you...lol. I g2g good night



Yeh, you'll be my knight in shining armour. Lmfao.
Night Tom


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> Is this national gang up on hazzi day or something? xD


Noo, of courrrrrse not...


----------



## Shelton123

CrazyChik said:


> Between the british and australians? You've got to be pretty thick not to tell the difference.
> 
> 
> Is this national gang up on hazzi day or something? xD



Well that was a joke. Plus, most Americans CAN'T tell the difference. Then again, we think the people who can't tell Canadians from Americans are pretty thick too, so I guess it works both ways.


----------



## CrazyChik

Shelton123 said:


> Well that was a joke. Plus, most Americans CAN'T tell the difference. Then again, we think the people who can't tell Canadians from Americans are pretty thick too, so I guess it works both ways.



Psht I can tell the difference


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Between the british and australians? You've got to be pretty thick not to tell the difference.
> 
> 
> Is this national gang up on hazzi day or something? xD



I think that was yesterday babe. xD

& I love Twitter too! I do it too much, like wherever I go I tweet and blahblahblah. I have over 1,000 updates :X


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> I think that was yesterday babe. xD
> 
> & I love Twitter too! I do it too much, like wherever I go I tweet and blahblahblah. I have over 1,000 updates :X



Ah but yesterday was sexual. I can deal with it. Intellect I can't xD

I follow your twitter xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

This thread is now totally off topic


----------



## KidGoofy

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> This thread is now totally off topic


I blame you...lol.jk


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


> I blame you...lol.jk



How dare you  haha 
It's never me


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> How dare you  haha
> It's never me



Actually I think it was.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Actually I think it was.
> xD



Yeah, lets all gang up on the small one xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Yeah, lets all gang up on the small one xD



I'm shorter than you


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I'm shorter than you



Haha, are you?  That's gotta be pretty short xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha, are you?  That's gotta be pretty short xD



I think so.
I'm 5ft. Just.
You?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I think so.
> I'm 5ft. Just.
> You?



Haha maybe you are then.  Only just though. I'm 5ft .


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha maybe you are then.  Only just though. I'm 5ft .



Yay shorties! xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Ah but yesterday was sexual. I can deal with it. Intellect I can't xD
> 
> I follow your twitter xD



true

and i follow you too!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> true
> 
> and i follow you too!



I know!
You're so hot when you rant about baseball


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Yay shorties! xD



Haha i meant to put 5ft 2.  Lol, but yeah, still shorties 



Oh please, get me a bucket


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha i meant to put 5ft 2.  Lol, but yeah, still shorties
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get me a bucket



It's not that bad honey xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> It's not that bad honey xD



Haha it is for me. .  I have to witness it xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> I know!
> You're so hot when you rant about baseball



lol ikr?

I get so angry sometimes. They just kill me.


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> lol ikr?
> 
> I get so angry sometimes. They just kill me.



It's very cute 

Aw poor Sian. Ah well xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> It's very cute
> 
> Aw poor Sian. Ah well xD



I know.  I feel kinda left out now


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> It's very cute
> 
> Aw poor Sian. Ah well xD



Cute like you? xDD


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I know.  I feel kinda left out now



Jack will be here soon for you. xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> Jack will be here soon for you. xD



ahh, yeah, Jack 
Haha


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I know.  I feel kinda left out now


Awww Sian I would never leave you out.



crazytp93 said:


> Cute like you? xDD



Yeh but baby you're way cuter.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Awww Sian I would never leave you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh but baby you're way cuter.
> xD



What??  Uhhm, Hazzi, ummm does that mean you're gonna start flirting with me too?


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> What??  Uhhm, Hazzi, ummm does that mean you're gonna start flirting with me too?



Hell no! xD


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> ahh, yeah, Jack
> Haha


lol.


CrazyChik said:


> Awww Sian I would never leave you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh but baby you're way cuter.
> xD



No you are!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> No you are!



Noo you are xxxxxxxxxx
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Hell no! xD



Good good .  I was beginning to get worried then xD



crazytp93 said:


> *lol.*
> 
> 
> No you are!




 Lol xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Good good .  I was beginning to get worried then xD


Nah you're great and all Sian but I just don't like you like that xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Nah you're great and all Sian but I just don't like you like that xD



Good job, lets keep it that way, yeah??


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Good job, lets keep it that way, yeah??



Easily! xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Noo you are xxxxxxxxxx
> xD



xDD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Easily! xD



Nice one


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> xDD




You seriously do rate yourself don't you?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Wow, how long have you guys been going at it? This is entertaining.


----------



## CrazyChik

BabyPiglet said:


> Wow, how long have you guys been going at it? This is entertaining.



For a few pages


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> For a few pages



Hazzi's right.  She started it, she should know


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> You seriously do rate yourself don't you?


No. Just letting the girl win of course.
I'm a gentleman like that.



BabyPiglet said:


> Wow, how long have you guys been going at it? This is entertaining.


lol. since like yesterday..xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Hazzi's right.  She started it, she should know



It was actually all Sian and a girl has got to defend herself when her name is being dragged through the mud!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> No. Just letting the girl win of course.
> I'm a gentleman like that.



And that's why I love you.
xD


----------



## crazytp93

my math teacher just called my house...


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> It was actually all Sian and a girl has got to defend herself when her name is being dragged through the mud!



No, you started it .  You said i was flirting when i clearly wasn't 

Lol yeah, and then both Toms joined us, and Haz turned it into a flirting fest


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> my math teacher just called my house...


Why? 
xD



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> No, you started it .  You said i was flirting when i clearly wasn't
> 
> Lol yeah, and then both Toms joined us, and Haz turned it into a flirting fest



Pssshhttt you were.

Well they started it! xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Why?
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> Pssshhttt you were.
> 
> Well they started it! xD



She wanted to thank my mom for something but my mom isn't home so I'm like ....uhhhh call her cell phone. I  my math teacher though!


----------



## KidGoofy

All Im saying is Sian is the BIGGEST FLIRT IN THE WORLD...and Hazzi is an innocent little angel...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Why?
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> Pssshhttt you were.
> 
> Well they started it! xD



Yeah, totally 

Yep, they did. I'll give you that


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> She wanted to thank my mom for something but my mom isn't home so I'm like ....uhhhh call her cell phone. I  my math teacher though!



=O Two-timer! xD


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Why?
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> Pssshhttt you were.
> 
> *Well they started it! xD*



You started it dear. xP


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


> All Im saying is Sian is the BIGGEST FLIRT IN THE WORLD...and Hazzi is an innocent little angel...lol



Wrong way round Tom  you might wanna change that


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> All Im saying is Sian is the BIGGEST FLIRT IN THE WORLD...and Hazzi is an innocent little angel...lol



See?


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> =O Two-timer! xD



two timer?


----------



## crazytp93

KidGoofy said:


> All Im saying is Sian is the BIGGEST FLIRT IN THE WORLD...and Hazzi is an innocent little angel...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> See?



Oh shusshh


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> two timer?



You haven't heard the expression?!
It's when you have two girls on the go


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


>


----------



## KidGoofy

see sian everyone agrees...lol


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> You haven't heard the expression?!
> It's when you have two girls on the go


lol xD


So what does that make you?

A ten-timer?


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> So what does that make you?
> 
> A ten-timer?



Nooo it's only you xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


> see sian everyone agrees...lol



Oh shusshh . I have no idea what you're on about  



crazytp93 said:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> So what does that make you?
> 
> A ten-timer?



Haha, sucks to be you Haz


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> Nooo it's only you xD



uh huh XD


----------



## KidGoofy

crazychik said:


> nooo it's only you xd


what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> uh huh XD



I swear it is baby!
xD


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Um well okay and the other Tom. 
But but he's hardly ever around and we really don't get very heavy with it.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Nooo it's only you xD



And Joe, yeah Haz?


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> And Joe, yeah Haz?



I don't flirt with Joey! Joey's my friend


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Um well okay and the other Tom.
> But but he's hardly ever around and we really don't get very heavy with it.
> xD


You know what...were through I guess Ill only flirt with Devan...even though she has a boyfriend...but he is Asian so its ok....lol


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> I swear it is baby!
> xD



hm.
your confusing me. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> This thread is now totally off topic


yup


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Haha it is for me. .  I have to witness it xD


I KNOW. it's so sick, too. blahh xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I don't flirt with Joey! Joey's my friend



Yeah, yeah. Friend shmend xD



KidGoofy said:


> You know what...were through I guess Ill only flirt with Devan...even though she has a boyfriend...but he is Asian so its ok....lol



Aww, bless.


----------



## crazytp93

KidGoofy said:


> You know what...were through I guess Ill only flirt with Devan...even though she has a boyfriend...but he is Asian so its ok....lol



lmfao.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> hm.
> your confusing me. xD



Lol bless.  



StitchfansJr said:


> yup
> 
> I KNOW. it's so sick, too. blahh xD



See, i think Allison would agree i'm no outragious flirt like Haz and Tom


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Yeah, yeah. Friend shmend xD



 What would make you think otherwise?


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol bless.
> 
> 
> 
> See, i think Allison would agree i'm no outragious flirt like Haz and Tom



Well Allie's a flirt with your old boy Jack.


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> Well Allie's a flirt with your old boy Jack.


whatt..

and Sian's my bestest buddy!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> What would make you think otherwise?



I dunno, all the flirting perhaps?? 



crazytp93 said:


> Well Allie's a flirt with your old boy Jack.




What!!!!!
Haha xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

I don't


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I dunno, all the flirting perhaps??



When were we flirting?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

StitchfansJr said:


> whatt..
> 
> and Sian's my bestest buddy!




Lol true true 
But how could you??


----------



## StitchfansJr

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol true true
> But how could you??




fml! xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

StitchfansJr said:


> fml! xD



Hehe, funny stuff.  And anyways, i don't flirt with Jack  xD


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I dunno, all the flirting perhaps??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What!!!!!
> Haha xD



Its true!


----------



## CrazyChik

crazychik said:


> when were we flirting?



qfe.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

crazytp93 said:


> Its true!



Ooohhh, i'm gutted


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> Its true!


Is not!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> qfe.



This morning.  The other day....


----------



## crazytp93

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Ooohhh, i'm gutted


I know. 
CATFIGHTTTTT!


StitchfansJr said:


> Is not!



Allie. I raised you like my own son. AND THIS IS HOW YOU TREAT ME!




lmfao irdk xD


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> This morning.  The other day....



We weren't flirting lolz. We always talk like that. Its bantering? xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> Allie. I raised you like my own son. AND THIS IS HOW YOU TREAT ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao irdk xD


LOLOLO WHATTT xD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Hey im back!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

*silence* 
... XD


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> You know what...were through I guess Ill only flirt with Devan...even though she has a boyfriend...but he is Asian so its ok....lol



you better watch it.
he can go all kung fu on your *** lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

Devan XD


----------



## PurpleDucky

Just defending his honor


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> you better watch it.
> he can go all kung fu on your *** lol


awhhhhh...some ninja in black just broke through my window and broke my jaw with his Kung Fu...I blame you Devan...lol

wow that was a lame comeback


----------



## PurpleDucky

yeah...it really was ...lol


----------



## KidGoofy

Its late give me a break...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey im back!!



Haha funny stuff.  Jack, you missed the best part!!!!  And the accused me of flirting with you  



StitchfansJr said:


> *silence*
> ... XD



Lol haha xD.  Do your stuff Allison 


God, are you guys STILL going???  This flirting has to end.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Hmmmmmmm, Sian? XD 
I'm not doing anything


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

BAYUM!!!!!


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Its late give me a break...lol



you and your excuses


----------



## Foreveryours

Hey, my name is Hunter, (yes, I am a girl, lol), and im 13 and a half. Ive been reading the boards for awhile now and finally decided to make an account. 

Just thought i'd introduce myself. 
Thanks.


----------



## bookworm93

Hi Hunter!
Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Foreveryours

bookworm93 said:


> Hi Hunter!
> Welcome to the boards!



Thanks!


----------



## bookworm93

Anytime =]


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Welcome Hunter!
Im Jack from England


----------



## BeyondHorizons

Hi there, my name's Ryan, I'm 15, and I'm pretty new to DIS. I had made an account last year, but I rarely posted on it, and I'm not even sure if I remember the password.

So I'm starting anew, and I'd love to become more active here this time around!


----------



## CrazyChik

Hey, I'm Hazzi 
I'm 15 too and yeh completely not new to the DIS.
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

I'm Allison, I'm turning 15 in July.


Foreveryours said:


> Hey, my name is Hunter, (yes, I am a girl, lol), and im 13 and a half. Ive been reading the boards for awhile now and finally decided to make an account.
> 
> Just thought i'd introduce myself.
> Thanks.


Welcome! You have a pretty avatar 


BeyondHorizons said:


> Hi there, my name's Ryan, I'm 15, and I'm pretty new to DIS. I had made an account last year, but I rarely posted on it, and I'm not even sure if I remember the password.
> 
> So I'm starting anew, and I'd love to become more active here this time around!


Welcome!


----------



## BeyondHorizons

CrazyChik said:


> Hey, I'm Hazzi
> I'm 15 too and yeh completely not new to the DIS.
> xD



Hey Hazzi, nice to meet you.
Thanks for introducing yourself to me!


----------



## BeyondHorizons

StitchfansJr said:


> I'm Allison, I'm turning 15 in July.
> 
> Welcome! You have a pretty avatar
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks! Glad to be here


----------



## CrazyChik

Alli- Logged on to twitter yesterday. @ reply from Tom. Haz, I like you ;^)
Should I be pleased or mildly concerned? xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Hmm...I dunno XD


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> Hmm...I dunno XD



We're talking KidGoofy now...
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> We're talking KidGoofy now...
> xD


Well I dunno him that well..so don't ask me XD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Foreveryours said:


> Hey, my name is Hunter, (yes, I am a girl, lol), and im 13 and a half. Ive been reading the boards for awhile now and finally decided to make an account.
> 
> Just thought i'd introduce myself.
> Thanks.



Welcome Hunter.  Welcome to the DIS .  I'm Sian and i'm 16.  If you need anything, feel free to PM me :d.



BeyondHorizons said:


> Hi there, my name's Ryan, I'm 15, and I'm pretty new to DIS. I had made an account last year, but I rarely posted on it, and I'm not even sure if I remember the password.
> 
> So I'm starting anew, and I'd love to become more active here this time around!



Welcome Back Ryan.  I'm Sian.  If you need anything, feel free to PM me .



CrazyChik said:


> Alli- Logged on to twitter yesterday. @ reply from Tom. Haz, I like you ;^)
> Should I be pleased or mildly concerned? xD



Aww bless


----------



## StitchfansJr

xD Sian


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

StitchfansJr said:


> xD Sian



Hehe


----------



## Foreveryours

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes.


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Alli- Logged on to twitter yesterday. @ reply from Tom. Haz, I like you ;^)
> Should I be pleased or mildly concerned? xD



XD i saw that
he might be secretley trying to make me jealous


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> XD i saw that
> he might be secretley trying to make me jealous



Well in that case I'm pissed off.
xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Well in that case I'm pissed off.
> xD



i believe he's still offended at the fact that you chose the other tom over him, hahah.


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> i believe he's still offended at the fact that you chose the other tom over him, hahah.




Well now when I said something about boys and men Tom's reply was 'Well I have scruff so I am definitely a man'. And he wonders why I didn't choose him? xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Well now when I said something about boys and men Tom's reply was 'Well I have scruff so I am definitely a man'. And he wonders why I didn't choose him? xD



Sooo..Hazzi doesn't like men?
You like the babyfaced boys? lol


----------



## CrazyChik

Dev, I don't think he was referring to his face xD
But yeh I prefer cleanshaven facewise lol.


----------



## PurpleDucky

Ohh okay I gotcha.
I think Tom would look silly if he was scruffy lol


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> Ohh okay I gotcha.
> I think Tom would look silly if he was scruffy lol



He's trying to grow a goatee


----------



## StitchfansJr

Hi? xD


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> Hi? xD



Welcome


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> Welcome


 I'm bored xD


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> I'm bored xD



Same my dear friend, same.
xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> He's trying to grow a goatee



*facepalm*


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> Same my dear friend, same.
> xD


hmmmm. xD

haha Devan


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> *facepalm*



I tried to talk him out of it! He thinks he looks sexy with it though.
-__-


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> I tried to talk him out of it! He thinks he looks sexy with it though.
> -__-



He shouldn't be allowed to judge himself.
We should have him take a picture, and then he can show us, and we'll approve or disapprove (most likely)

Next time he texts me, I'll let him know this lol


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> He shouldn't be allowed to judge himself.
> We should have him take a picture, and then he can show us, and we'll approve or disapprove (most likely)
> 
> Next time he texts me, I'll let him know this lol




He's clean shaved currently because of the boys state thing he has this week.


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> He's clean shaved currently because of the boys state thing he has this week.



Yes, thank God, lol.


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> Yes, thank God, lol.



Kids got a cute face, definitely can't see the facial hair working on him xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Kids got a cute face, definitely can't see the facial hair working on him xD



That's exactly what I was thinking!
Why cover up the cuteness with a sweater?

He's probably gonna freak cause we called him cute, he won't be home for another 4 days though. XD


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking!
> Why cover up the cuteness with a sweater?
> 
> He's probably gonna freak cause we called him cute, he won't be home for another 4 days though. XD



Oh wow I love that term! Sweater. That is so awesome xD


Haha I do in all sincerity think Tom is good looking (but that doesn't mean that I'm madly love in with him or want to have his babies or other such things that guys tend to think about when girls say things like that xD)


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Oh wow I love that term! Sweater. That is so awesome xD
> 
> 
> Haha I do in all sincerity think Tom is good looking (but that doesn't mean that I'm madly love in with him or want to have his babies or other such things that guys tend to think about when girls say things like that xD)



I usually use that term for chest hair..hahah

Exactly! He can keep his fantasies 
(I love how we're having a conversation that should be in PM's XD)


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> I usually use that term for chest hair..hahah
> 
> Exactly! He can keep his fantasies
> (I love how we're having a conversation that should be in PM's XD)



I usually use rug for that xD
How do you like your chests Devan?
xD

He's gonna have a heart attack if he ever reads this
(I think most of my conversations should be in PM's xD)


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> I usually use rug for that xD
> How do you like your chests Devan?
> xD
> 
> He's gonna have a heart attack if he ever reads this
> (I think most of my conversations should be in PM's xD)



it's okay if there's a little hair.. but if it is completely covered it kinda makes me wanna gag XD
thank god my boyfriend's asian.

Oh, he definitley will. I told him that we're talking about him, hahah.


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> it's okay if there's a little hair.. but if it is completely covered it kinda makes me wanna gag XD
> thank god my boyfriend's asian.
> 
> Oh, he definitley will. I told him that we're talking about him, hahah.



Haha I feel the same way! And as for back hair

 What'd he say?
I so wished I lived in America. I'd have a million and one people to annoy through text xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Haha I feel the same way! And as for back hair
> 
> What'd he say?
> I so wished I lived in America. I'd have a million and one people to annoy through text xD



*gag* that's worse than chest hair!
too unnatural for me, hahah.

He didn't respond yet =/
Yeah! I hate how different telephone numbers are there..and the fact that international is so expensive lol

EDIT: got a response lol
"no seriously what were you talking about"
hahahah


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> *gag* that's worse than chest hair!
> too unnatural for me, hahah.
> 
> He didn't respond yet =/
> Yeah! I hate how different telephone numbers are there..and the fact that international is so expensive lol
> 
> EDIT: got a response lol
> "no seriously what were you talking about"
> hahahah



I know. I wish it was just normal rates between Britain and America.
xD


Did you tell him that we were on about his sexiness and how he shoudln't ruin it with a goatee? xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> I know. I wish it was just normal rates between Britain and America.
> xD
> 
> 
> Did you tell him that we were on about his sexiness and how he shoudln't ruin it with a goatee? xD



I didn't go that far..lol. But I told him to read this thread once he gets back.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Foreveryours said:


> Hey, my name is Hunter, (yes, I am a girl, lol), and im 13 and a half. Ive been reading the boards for awhile now and finally decided to make an account.
> 
> Just thought i'd introduce myself.
> Thanks.





BeyondHorizons said:


> Hi there, my name's Ryan, I'm 15, and I'm pretty new to DIS. I had made an account last year, but I rarely posted on it, and I'm not even sure if I remember the password.
> 
> So I'm starting anew, and I'd love to become more active here this time around!



Hey Hunter and Ryan
I'm Ellie, I'm nearly 15, I'm from England and I lovelovelove Disney, Hello Kitty and The Script


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> I didn't go that far..lol. But I told him to read this thread once he gets back.





Thomas, you're hot kiddo. No jokes.
(Buuuttt I don't love you and I definitely don't want your babies)


----------



## PrincessOfLlyr

Hey guys! I'm Page, at the oh-so-fun age of 14. I love the old Disney movies, and Pixar's new creations. I also like the book series, the Kingdom Keepers. I think the only person I know on here is BeyondHorizons. (Hi Irish!)


----------



## bookworm93

Welcome Page! Welcome Ryan (even though I already sort of introduced myself)

I'm Elin.


----------



## BeyondHorizons

Thanks for the welcome, Ellie, and you too Sian!
And hello again, Elin! Thanks for the friend request, btw!

Hey there Page


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Thomas, you're hot kiddo. No jokes.
> (Buuuttt I don't love you and I definitely don't want your babies)




i love him, but not like that, lol


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> i love him, but not like that, lol



xD Sure sure Dev.


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> xD Sure sure Dev.



i am loyal to my boyfriend!
so yes, that is the truth


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> i am loyal to my boyfriend!
> so yes, that is the truth



Bet Thomas hates your boyfriend.
xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Bet Thomas hates your boyfriend.
> xD



I'm sure he does, he tries to win me over, but it doesn't work, hahah.


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> I'm sure he does, he tries to win me over, but it doesn't work, hahah.




How can you resist him?


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> How can you resist him?



ahahahha!
i don't think he's trying hard enough XD


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> ahahahha!
> i don't think he's trying hard enough XD



Maybe he just likes the chase.
xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> Maybe he just likes the chase.
> xD



that could be true..

who knows? hahah.
guess we'll have to wait until he comes back to find out


----------



## CrazyChik

PurpleDucky said:


> that could be true..
> 
> who knows? hahah.
> guess we'll have to wait until he comes back to find out



I for one simply can't wait for his reaction
xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> I for one simply can't wait for his reaction
> xD



oh trust me, neither can i


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

well here's me, re-introducing myself for like the 5th time...

i really should try stay on this for more than like a month yes?

I'm Helen, live in Scotland
17, 18 in august
nearly driving (finally)
danced since I was 2
just left school
Just back from an insane holiday with my friends in Zante, Greece
And off to the world on saturday xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Welcome back Helen   I'm Sian


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Welcome back to the DIS Helen Im Jack from England hehe


----------



## bookworm93

Welcome back Helen. I'm Elin (16) from Michigan


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'll introduce myself for those that i haven't yet introduced myself to.

I'm Sara 

I'm not exactly new but I'm kinda new :]


----------



## pigletgirl

Hi sara! glad to have you around.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

pigletgirl said:


> Hi sara! glad to have you around.



Why thank you :] haha :]


----------



## nickjonas1221

I'm Going to re-introduce. I'm Sarah And I'm 12(1 half Lol), And I'm From Michigan


----------



## MickeyisBeast

nickjonas1221 said:


> I'm Going to re-introduce. I'm Sarah And I'm 12(1 half Lol), And I'm From Michigan



Sweet, we have the same name :] well, I dont spell mine with a 'h'

By the way, I'm 13 :]


----------



## saratogadreamin09

I'm not new but I never inroduced myself


I'm Tara and Im 14 ( 15 in one month )


----------



## KidGoofy

All I want to say is(to Hazzi and Devan)...WOW!...lol

and the chase for Devan is so much fun...but I dont hate your BF, I never met the kid. He is just another detour to go around...lol.jk


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> All I want to say is(to Hazzi and Devan)...WOW!...lol
> 
> and the chase for Devan is so much fun...but I dont hate your BF, I never met the kid. He is just another detour to go around...lol.jk


----------



## StitchfansJr

saratogadreamin09 said:


> I'm not new but I never inroduced myself
> 
> 
> I'm Tara and Im 14 ( 15 in one month )


ohh, I was always wondering what your name was. XD When's your birthday?


----------



## saratogadreamin09

StitchfansJr said:


> ohh, I was always wondering what your name was. XD When's your birthday?



august 11 (its practicly a month away )


----------



## StitchfansJr

saratogadreamin09 said:


> august 11 (its practicly a month away )


Ooh, that's when I saw Kenny Chesney in 2007. XD


----------



## saratogadreamin09

StitchfansJr said:


> Ooh, that's when I saw Kenny Chesney in 2007. XD



i saw kenny chesney on september 2 07


----------



## PAdisney1995

Welcome everyone new!!!
I'm Jess.
It's nice to meet you all!!!!


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> All I want to say is(to Hazzi and Devan)...WOW!...lol
> 
> and the chase for Devan is so much fun...but I dont hate your BF, I never met the kid. He is just another detour to go around...lol.jk


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


>


----------



## Discordantmusic

Hello!

My name is Ash.

I play piano and too much KH/TWEWY/TS3. I also frequent Tokyo Disneyland. 

あなたは日本語をはなしますか？


----------



## Tinkybell92

Hi everyone my name is Dawn and I am a new member here. I am going to be 17 and I love drawing. I wanted to say that I absolutely love Disney cartoons and all there characters that they have created over time. I hope I make some new friends while I am a member here. Peace out peeps


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I'm Kelsi
Like NO one knows me on here; it's like I'm invisible XD

just kidding.


----------



## Fatphil32

Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.

Re-introduction time.
John. 15. Indiana. Snowboard. Football. FOOD.
Every girl wants me.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Fatphil32 said:


> Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
> 
> Re-introduction time.
> John. 15. Indiana. Snowboard. Football. FOOD.
> Every girl wants me.



including meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee XD

just kidding, or maybe I'm not. haa.


----------



## bookworm93

Hi Dawn! Welcome. =]


Re-intro time i guess

I'm Elin.16. I live in michigan, but i'm an ohio state fan lol.
I like to read...see username. I'm also a cross country runner


----------



## charchaos

Hello everyone!

I'm Charlotte, i'm 17 from the UK.
Really happy to find there are so many teens that love Disney.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Tinkybell92 said:


> Hi everyone my name is Dawn and I am a new member here. I am going to be 17 and I love drawing. I wanted to say that I absolutely love Disney cartoons and all there characters that they have created over time. I hope I make some new friends while I am a member here. Peace out peeps





charchaos said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Charlotte, i'm 17 from the UK.
> Really happy to find there are so many teens that love Disney.



Welcome Dawn and Charlotte. 

You'll both love it here!

I'm Kelsi. 15. Louisiana!


----------



## KidGoofy

I'm Tom. I'm 17. I'm from NJ. I'm Awesome. I'm Hot(from what Rachel tells me)

Just talk to me and I'll talk back. I don't hate anyone, but if Im ignoring you Im either dazing off or eating...lol. I play a lot of sports so you can use that as a convo starter with me.


cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm Kelsi
> Like NO one knows me on here; it's like I'm invisible XD
> 
> just kidding.



hey I know you......lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> I'm Tom. I'm 17. I'm from NJ. I'm Awesome. *I'm Hot(from what Rachel tells me)*
> 
> Just talk to me and I'll talk back. I don't hate anyone, but if Im ignoring you Im either dazing off or eating...lol. I play a lot of sports so you can use that as a convo starter with me.
> 
> 
> hey I know you......lol




oh my gay haha


hey yall!
im rachel 
im fifteen, my birthday is the day after christmas! i live in tennessee.. im pretty rad, more awesome than tom . i love to talk to people! get to know me, i like making friends


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> hey I know you......lol



Yes, yes you do XD

Last night was fun, lol.

Yall have to invite me again next chat. lol


----------



## jobrosx0disney

heyy everyone!
im not exactly new but i feel new b.c im starting now to make friends on here lol.
my names rebecca. i live on long island new york. im 14.. gunna be 15 on july 30th and lucky me ill be in disney on my bday for a softball tournament b.c i play travel sotball. :]


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Hi Rebacca

I don't think we've ever talked actually!


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Hi Rebacca
> 
> I don't think we've ever talked actually!



we probly havent lol. i havent really talked to anyone on here that much, i can be kinda shy, but now i feel the need to break out of my shell and talk to everyone :] haha


----------



## PAdisney1995

Fatphil32 said:


> Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
> 
> Re-introduction time.
> John. 15. Indiana. Snowboard. Football. FOOD.
> Every girl wants me.



You wish haha.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

reeeee intro! like my tenth hereee!!! 

jesse. 15. skiing/snowboarding. conceited. caring. friendly. like to be in charge. CHEERLEADER. <3

and yess im a girl, spell my name the boy way.


----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
> 
> Re-introduction time.
> John. 15. Indiana. Snowboard. Football. FOOD.
> Every girl wants me.


 it was all true until you hit the last sentence.



KidGoofy said:


> I'm Tom. I'm 17. I'm from NJ. I'm Awesome. I'm *Hot(from what Rachel tells me)*
> 
> Just talk to me and I'll talk back. I don't hate anyone, but if Im ignoring you Im either dazing off or eating...lol. I play a lot of sports so you can use that as a convo starter with me.
> 
> 
> hey I know you......lol


 
lmaoooo 

dont forget about your peach fuzz!





reeee intro !



my name is katie 

i love:
volleyball
cheer
peach fuzz (;
aim chats
MSLNSAB
moaning on the phone with rach & tom
new cloths, but hate shopping
disney world
typan funnay lyk dis when im jaykayan wit u, so if i say RuuUUdde thing 2 u wen i be typan lyk dis, its all gud
music
and rachel


----------



## Fatphil32

life of the party said:


> it was all true until you hit the last sentence.
> 
> my name is katie
> 
> i love:
> volleyball
> cheer
> peach fuzz (;
> aim chats
> MSLNSAB
> moaning on the phone with rach & tom
> new cloths, but hate shopping
> disney world
> typan funnay lyk dis when im jaykayan wit u, so if i say RuuUUdde thing 2 u wen i be typan lyk dis, its all gud
> music
> and john



You're just jealous.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> it was all true until you hit the last sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> lmaoooo
> 
> dont forget about your peach fuzz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reeee intro !
> 
> 
> 
> my name is katie
> 
> i love:
> volleyball
> cheer
> peach fuzz (;
> aim chats
> MSLNSAB
> moaning on the phone with rach & tom
> new cloths, but hate shopping
> disney world
> typan funnay lyk dis when im jaykayan wit u, so if i say RuuUUdde thing 2 u wen i be typan lyk dis, its all gud
> music
> and rachel



we were moaning on the phone with john not tom!

hmm i never siad what i lover, here i go:
boys
talking on the phone
mslnsab
glowsticks
moaning with katie 
shopping
techno music
talking to my frandsss
dis all nighters 
weddings
im on a boat
rolling in the grass.
making sexual comments with katei ahhaha
and most of all

KATIE 
and john hahahha


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Tinkybell92 said:


> Hi everyone my name is Dawn and I am a new member here. I am going to be 17 and I love drawing. I wanted to say that I absolutely love Disney cartoons and all there characters that they have created over time. I hope I make some new friends while I am a member here. Peace out peeps






charchaos said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Charlotte, i'm 17 from the UK.
> Really happy to find there are so many teens that love Disney.





Discordantmusic said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Ash.
> 
> I play piano and too much KH/TWEWY/TS3. I also frequent Tokyo Disneyland.
> 
> あなたは日本語をはなしますか？



Hey Dawn, Charlotte and Ash 
I'm Ellie
I'm from England
I'm 14 - 15 in 12 days xD
I lovelovelove The Script, Disney and Hello Kitty ;D
And I probably over-use smileys ;P


----------



## PurpleDucky

Fatphil32 said:


> Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
> 
> Re-introduction time.
> John. 15. Indiana. Snowboard. Football. FOOD.
> Every girl wants me.



whoah.. you're young.
hahahha


----------



## jbcheerchick93

PurpleDucky said:


> whoah.. you're young.
> hahahha



i knoww right. from talking, you'd think he was ike what, 17/18? thats what i guessed


----------



## PurpleDucky

i totally thought he was my age, hahah (17)


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> i totally thought he was my age, hahah (17)


We're old...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

i know ):


----------



## Fatphil32

minniemouse440044 said:


> we were moaning on the phone with john not tom!
> 
> hmm i never siad what i lover, here i go:
> boys
> talking on the phone
> mslnsab
> glowsticks
> moaning with katie
> shopping
> techno music
> talking to my frandsss
> dis all nighters
> weddings
> im on a boat
> rolling in the grass.
> making sexual comments with katei ahhaha
> and most of all
> 
> KATIE
> and john hahahha




Woohooo



PurpleDucky said:


> whoah.. you're young.
> hahahha





jbcheerchick93 said:


> i knoww right. from talking, you'd think he was ike what, 17/18? thats what i guessed



lol I don't see how you'd think I was older.


----------



## Princess victoria

Well...i guess it's time to Re-introduce myself


Victoria
Turning 16 in 4 days. 
I Love:
The Jonas Brothers
Music
Fueled By Ramen
Boys
Singing
Disney
Photography
Piano
Glowsticks
All Nighters
MSLNSAB
Best Frannss
Parties
Concerts
Choir
Eric Whitacre and all of his music
Twilight
Purple
Video Games
My Tv Show : Avatar, American Idol, Phineas and Ferb, Sonny with a chance, Wizards of Waverly Place, And Jonas
Shopping and getting new Clothes
Disney World.


okay i'll stop myself. xD


----------



## life of the party

woah john=15 ?!

totaly thought you were 16-17.
considering you talk to me like I'm 5 haha
and how freaking deep your voice is
I like how all the 14/15 year old ive talked to on the phone from here have deeper voices than tom hahaha


----------



## KidGoofy

WHAT?!?!?!? Im going to make it deeper...lol. Actually I dont even know how deep my voice.


----------



## PurpleDucky

it's average tom, lol


----------



## life of the party

PurpleDucky said:


> it's average tom, lol



slightly fem(;


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> slightly fem(;


no its not...really?


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> no its not...really?



no haha I'm just making you self concious  xD


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> no haha I'm just making you self concious  xD


not cool katie...I was about to watch some SportsCenter while eating a Manwhich in my garage...lol


----------



## disneychick6

hi, im katie. i live with my sister, (maggie) my mom and my dad. we are DVC members and have been coming down to WDW at least once every year since i was born. i love WDW and know my way around blindfolded! i am coming down with all my cousins, aunts, uncles, and my grandparents in only 10 days! i am super excited!! any new tips? 
*PLEASE introduce yourself!


----------



## life of the party

disneychick6 said:


> hi, im katie. i live with my sister, (maggie) my mom and my dad. we are DVC members and have been coming down to WDW at least once every year since i was born. i love WDW and know my way around blindfolded! i am coming down with all my cousins, aunts, uncles, and my grandparents in only 10 days! i am super excited!! any new tips?
> *PLEASE introduce yourself!


 
hi!
my name is katie too :]
i go to disney everry year too!
we have alo in common haha.

how old are you?


----------



## disneychick6

life of the party said:


> hi!
> my name is katie too :]
> i go to disney everry year too!
> we have alo in common haha.
> 
> how old are you?



13. hbu? and where do u live?


----------



## PAdisney1995

Welcome Everyone.
I'm Jess, nice meeting everyone.


----------



## EeyoreLoverHaley1235

Heyya, my name's Haley and I'm new on here. 
I'm 14, I love singing and laughing and having fun [and going on the DISboards, of course!], I love eating food xD, and Disney. And Eeyore!!!!!! 
Lol. I'd love to meet new people, so go right ahead and introduce yourself! I don't bite!


----------



## KidGoofy

re-Intro

Name- Tom
Age-17
State-NJ but wish it was Florida
Hobbies-Basketball, Playing my guitar, chilling, sleeping, listening to music(especially Jason Mraz and Dave Matthews)
Fav TV Shows-PSYCH, How I Met Your Mother, Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory, Nitro Circus
Fav Movie- D2 Mighty Ducks...lol
Fav Ride- RNR, and all the Mountain Rides
Fav WDW Show- World Showcase Players present King Arthur and the Holy Grail, and Off Kilter
Interests-Girls and Girls that want to act like me...lol


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

Heyheyy.

I'm Libby. i feel weird introducing myself. cyberlly. hmm. I'll give it a shot. 

I lovelovelove music. I have a wide taste but my favorites are acousitc, pop punk, alternative. cash cash, the cab, nevershoutnever, chase coy, the scene aesthetic, the maine. and the list goes on. I also adore my guitar. Its my babyy. Ima kinda a nerd, I love to read dos. you name it, I've most likely read it. Fashion is my passion. (now you know that I can ryhme). skinny jeans and v necks complete me. urban outfitters. american apparel. forever 21. hot topic. end of story. Yes I live in florida, its slightly overated. I'm not tan, albino is more like it. hehe. i live five minute away from the beach but never go. I'm not a fan of pasty white overweight yankies invading my beaches. But I go to disney. alot. I never ever go in the summer though. hot, and over run with tourists in crocs. I think ill stop now. hopefully I didnt come across to mean. if I did, deal with it.


----------



## KidGoofy

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> Heyheyy.
> 
> I'm Libby. i feel weird introducing myself. cyberlly. hmm. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I lovelovelove music. I have a wide taste but my favorites are acousitc, pop punk, alternative. cash cash, the cab, nevershoutnever, chase coy, the scene aesthetic, the maine. and the list goes on. I also adore my guitar. Its my babyy. Ima kinda a nerd, I love to read dos. you name it, I've most likely read it. Fashion is my passion. (now you know that I can ryhme). skinny jeans and v necks complete me. urban outfitters. american apparel. forever 21. hot topic. end of story. I think ill stop now.


welcome to the DIS...and another guitarist...awesome. I play mostly acoustic but I play it with a kind of funk style. What type of guitars do you have?


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

KidGoofy said:


> welcome to the DIS...and another guitarist...awesome. I play mostly acoustic but I play it with a kind of funk style. What type of guitars do you have?



black acoustic Ibanez. my babby. I had to leave it for a week. I'm still recovering. how long have you been playing.


----------



## StitchfansJr

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> Heyheyy.
> 
> I'm Libby. i feel weird introducing myself. cyberlly. hmm. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I lovelovelove music. I have a wide taste but my favorites are acousitc, pop punk, alternative. cash cash, the cab, *nevershoutnever*, chase coy, the scene aesthetic, the maine. and the list goes on. I also adore my guitar. Its my babyy. Ima kinda a nerd, I love to read dos. you name it, I've most likely read it. Fashion is my passion. (now you know that I can ryhme). skinny jeans and v necks complete me. urban outfitters. american apparel. forever 21. hot topic. end of story. Yes I live in florida, its slightly overated. I'm not tan, albino is more like it. hehe. i live five minute away from the beach but never go. I'm not a fan of pasty white overweight yankies invading my beaches. But I go to disney. alot. I never ever go in the summer though. hot, and over run with tourists in crocs. I think ill stop now. hopefully I didnt come across to mean. if I did, deal with it.


I lovvvvvvvve NeverShoutNever!


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

StitchfansJr said:


> I lovvvvvvvve NeverShoutNever!



yay! friend. I adoreee him. and pardon me for asking but is that william beckett in your sig. if so I love you even more now. he is drop dead gor.geous. 
if chrisdrew and william had a baby, that'd baby would be the most attractive thing to walk this earth and have the voice of an angel. a freakin sexy angel.


----------



## StitchfansJr

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> yay! friend. I adoreee him. and pardon me for asking but is that william beckett in your sig. if so I love you even more now. he is drop dead gor.geous.
> if chrisdrew and william had a baby, that'd baby would be the most attractive thing to walk this earth and have the voice of an angel. a freakin sexy angel.


I know! Actually, yes, it is!  I'm seeing him on the 24th.
Hahaha, I know! I found one picture of Chrisofer that actually looked like William Beckett a little.


----------



## Princess victoria

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> Heyheyy.
> 
> I'm Libby. i feel weird introducing myself. cyberlly. hmm. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I lovelovelove music. I have a wide taste but my favorites are acousitc, pop punk, alternative. cash cash, the cab, nevershoutnever, chase coy, the scene aesthetic, the maine. and the list goes on. I also adore my guitar. Its my babyy. Ima kinda a nerd, I love to read dos. you name it, I've most likely read it. Fashion is my passion. (now you know that I can ryhme). skinny jeans and v necks complete me. urban outfitters. american apparel. forever 21. hot topic. end of story. Yes I live in florida, its slightly overated. I'm not tan, albino is more like it. hehe. i live five minute away from the beach but never go. I'm not a fan of pasty white overweight yankies invading my beaches. But I go to disney. alot. I never ever go in the summer though. hot, and over run with tourists in crocs. I think ill stop now. hopefully I didnt come across to mean. if I did, deal with it.



Oh my goodnes!
Christofer Drew is my love. :]
And cash cash, and Chase Coy are amazing. :]

btw, i'm Victoria. :]
WELCOME!


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

StitchfansJr said:


> I know! Actually, yes, it is!  I'm seeing him on the 24th.
> Hahaha, I know! I found one picture of Chrisofer that actually looked like William Beckett a little.



omgg. that does look like william. creepy. and I am verryy jealous that your seeing TAI. my friend met william and they said he's really nice. shy, but nice. I died when I saw the picture. I have been kicking myself in the butt why I didn't go. I was out of town but still. i wanna meet him. if you have any contact whatsoever tell me. lmaoo. promise. have you or are you going to warped tour. I wanna go, but I don't have a ride. meh.


----------



## StitchfansJr

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> omgg. that does look like william. creepy. and I am verryy jealous that your seeing TAI. my friend met william and they said he's really nice. shy, but nice. I died when I saw the picture. I have been kicking myself in the butt why I didn't go. I was out of town but still. i wanna meet him. if you have any contact whatsoever tell me. lmaoo. promise. have you or are you going to warped tour. I wanna go, but I don't have a ride. meh.


I know, it does, haha! It's at a small venue so there's a chance I MIGHT meet him..I'm not sure yet. The seating is first come first serve so I'll try to get front row.  I wish I could go to warped! I'm going to MO on August 1st. :[


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

Princess victoria said:


> Oh my goodnes!
> Christofer Drew is my love. :]
> And cash cash, and Chase Coy are amazing. :]
> 
> btw, i'm Victoria. :]
> WELCOME!



yay! more friends. haha. but yes cash cash's music never fails to put me in a good mood. Christopher drew. well, you can just look at him and be happy. his music is pretty darn amazing too. And chase coy. I listen to him to fall asleep. his voice is so soothing. what are your favorite songs?

cashcash- Radio, Two Days Old
NSN- yourbiggestfan will forever be it but I love Liar Liar from his new ep
Chase Coy- take me away, all those nights.

whooo. and I am soo sad that ryan and jon left panic at the disco. I'm not a huge fan, but my bestie loves them so she is upset. I saw them in your siggy so I was just sayying. 

ifeel the need to put in a dancing banana right about now, but then I thought I don't wanna overdoit so I'll leave you with a manual smiley


----------



## Princess victoria

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> yay! more friends. haha. but yes cash cash's music never fails to put me in a good mood. Christopher drew. well, you can just look at him and be happy. his music is pretty darn amazing too. And chase coy. I listen to him to fall asleep. his voice is so soothing. what are your favorite songs?
> 
> cashcash- Radio, Two Days Old
> NSN- yourbiggestfan will forever be it but I love Liar Liar from his new ep
> Chase Coy- take me away, all those nights.
> 
> whooo. and I am soo sad that ryan and jon left panic at the disco. I'm not a huge fan, but my bestie loves them so she is upset. I saw them in your siggy so I was just sayying.
> 
> ifeel the need to put in a dancing banana right about now, but then I thought I don't wanna overdoit so I'll leave you with a manual smiley


WOOOO. :]

Cash Cash's music is just so funn. xD
and yea Christofer drew is just beautiful.
and Chase Coy's voice is wonderful.

let's see.
Cash Cash, i'd have to say either Breakout, or Sugar Rush
nsn, probably  Heregoesnothin'
and Chase Coy, wow, i totally just forgot the song name....xD
i'll find it later though.


i know!
Ryan and Brendon were like amazing together. 
they were my favorite. but, now Ryan's gone. :[


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

StitchfansJr said:


> I know, it does, haha! It's at a small venue so there's a chance I MIGHT meet him..I'm not sure yet. The seating is first come first serve so I'll try to get front row.  I wish I could go to warped! I'm going to MO on August 1st. :[



ahh general admission. I rock at those. well technically my friend does, i'm just along for the ride. we like to camp out. 8 hours is our finest work. front row. whoo. that was the disney channel games concert though. who knew twelve year olds could be so viscious. I got cursed out by a 11 year old because I was blocking her view. but I got rail and held on for dear life. most amazing concert ever. Ima teenie at heart. notgonnalie. it was kinda scary though 5,000 people on the field and I was one of the 30 in the front. they pulled out 300 people who fainted. the police almost shut it down. fun right. haha but I made it into all the music video's. but i don't think there will be any scary eleven year old fan girls at TAI concert.well i hope not


----------



## StitchfansJr

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> ahh general admission. I rock at those. well technically my friend does, i'm just along for the ride. we like to camp out. 8 hours is our finest work. front row. whoo. that was the disney channel games concert though. who knew twelve year olds could be so viscious. I got cursed out by a 11 year old because I was blocking her view. but I got rail and held on for dear life. most amazing concert ever. Ima teenie at heart. notgonnalie. it was kinda scary though 5,000 people on the field and I was one of the 30 in the front. they pulled out 300 people who fainted. the police almost shut it down. fun right. haha but I made it into all the music video's. but i don't think there will be any scary eleven year old fan girls at TAI concert.well i hope not


woah. that sounds..extreme. haha! I hope not, either. xD


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

Princess victoria said:


> WOOOO. :]
> 
> Cash Cash's music is just so funn. xD
> and yea Christofer drew is just beautiful.
> and Chase Coy's voice is wonderful.
> 
> let's see.
> Cash Cash, i'd have to say either Breakout, or Sugar Rush
> nsn, probably  Heregoesnothin'
> and Chase Coy, wow, i totally just forgot the song name....xD
> i'll find it later though.
> 
> 
> i know!
> Ryan and Brendon were like amazing together.
> they were my favorite. but, now Ryan's gone. :[



IMA LAVAHEAD TOO!!!!!!!! heehe I just saw it in your siggy and I flipped. Im wearing my livelavalive shirt as we speakk. i. love. him. it's not even funny. i can pretty much recite his videos. i have three loves in my life

christopher drew
william beckett
mitchell davis

plain and simple. kyles pretty chill, but he looks too much like andy samberg for my taste.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> Heyheyy.
> 
> I'm Libby. i feel weird introducing myself. cyberlly. hmm. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I lovelovelove music. I have a wide taste but my favorites are acousitc, pop punk, alternative. *cash cash*, *the cab*, *nevershoutnever*, chase coy, *the scene aesthetic*, *the maine*. and the list goes on. I also adore my guitar. Its my babyy. Ima kinda a nerd, I love to read dos. you name it, I've most likely read it. Fashion is my passion. (now you know that I can ryhme). skinny jeans and v necks complete me. urban outfitters. american apparel. forever 21. hot topic. end of story. Yes I live in florida, its slightly overated. I'm not tan, albino is more like it. hehe. i live five minute away from the beach but never go. I'm not a fan of pasty white overweight yankies invading my beaches. But I go to disney. alot. I never ever go in the summer though. hot, and over run with tourists in crocs. I think ill stop now. hopefully I didnt come across to mean. if I did, deal with it.



Win. 

but anyhoo. I'm Sophie


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> IMA LAVAHEAD TOO!!!!!!!! heehe I just saw it in your siggy and I flipped. Im wearing my livelavalive shirt as we speakk. i. love. him. it's not even funny. i can pretty much recite his videos. i have three loves in my life
> 
> christopher drew
> *william beckett
> mitchell davis*
> 
> plain and simple. kyles pretty chill, but he looks too much like andy samberg for my taste.



*im totally coming into this*

because you seem awesome. 
and you were talking to victoria and allison, so i had to come into this 
william and mitchell are my lifeee. 
WIN WIN WIN


----------



## ArielsLittleSister

Hi, I'm Emily. I am going to disney at the end of August and early September. Woooo!!!!!!!!! I can't wait this years gonna be the funnest cause my bro is tall enough to go on more rides.


----------



## KidGoofy

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> black acoustic Ibanez. my babby. I had to leave it for a week. I'm still recovering. how long have you been playing.



Thats nice...I have a Dean Vendetta XM(electric), Rogue Dreadnought, Acoustic and I think an Alvarez Nylon String(not sure since I bought it at my local music place and there is no company name on it). And I know how that feels I was at WDW for a week then after that I had to go to this thing called Boys State which I was away from m guitars even longer. It was hell for me.


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> Heyheyy.
> 
> I'm Libby. i feel weird introducing myself. cyberlly. hmm. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I lovelovelove music. I have a wide taste but my favorites are acousitc, pop punk, alternative. cash cash, the cab, nevershoutnever, chase coy, the scene aesthetic, the maine. and the list goes on. I also adore my guitar. Its my babyy. Ima kinda a nerd, I love to read dos. you name it, I've most likely read it. Fashion is my passion. (now you know that I can ryhme). skinny jeans and v necks complete me. urban outfitters. american apparel. forever 21. hot topic. end of story. Yes I live in florida, its slightly overated. I'm not tan, albino is more like it. hehe. i live five minute away from the beach but never go. I'm not a fan of pasty white overweight yankies invading my beaches. But I go to disney. alot. I never ever go in the summer though. hot, and over run with tourists in crocs. I think ill stop now. hopefully I didnt come across to mean. if I did, deal with it.



welcome to the dis!
you sound pretty awesome, lol.
i'm devan.
my fav bands are: cobra starship, the academy is.., and blink 182

just have to add, i love urban outfitters. lol.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Hi everyone new 

I'm Kelsi, 30days from being 16! And I live in Louisiana


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

KidGoofy said:


> Thats nice...I have a Dean Vendetta XM(electric), Rogue Dreadnought, Acoustic and I think an Alvarez Nylon String(not sure since I bought it at my local music place and there is no company name on it). And I know how that feels I was at WDW for a week then after that I had to go to this thing called Boys State which I was away from m guitars even longer. It was hell for me.



I have another electric acoustic, but I have no idea what its called. I only use it if I play a show or something. So I have two right now. I learned on a old one of my friends a couple of years ago, luckily my parents are the kind of people who will support you even if you become a total loser, so they bought me my ibanez. and the electric acoustic was a gift from my uncle who is quite the guitarist himself. I've been playing for about three solid years, I used to play when I was little, but I didn't take it seriously till I was about thirteen.


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> welcome to the dis!
> you sound pretty awesome, lol.
> i'm devan.
> my fav bands are: cobra starship, the academy is.., and blink 182
> 
> just have to add, i love urban outfitters. lol.



GABE SAPORTA!.  ihearthim. and urban outfitters is why i live. 
i've gone to a private school my whole life, and now I'm finally going public, so all I asked for, for my bday was cash. My parents are taking me to orlando and we are going on a shopping spree. whoo. I probaly already have enough clothes, but then again i don't think thats possiblee.


----------



## KidGoofy

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> I have another electric acoustic, but I have no idea what its called. I only use it if I play a show or something. So I have two right now. I learned on a old one of my friends a couple of years ago, luckily my parents are the kind of people who will support you even if you become a total loser, so they bought me my ibanez. and the electric acoustic was a gift from my uncle who is quite the guitarist himself. I've been playing for about three solid years, I used to play when I was little, but I didn't take it seriously till I was about thirteen.



nice...you play shows? I have only been playing since September of 08 so Im kind of new to it but I learn quickly and I have been able to play 30 songs...I just forget them sometimes...lol



nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> GABE SAPORTA!.  ihearthim. and urban outfitters is why i live.
> i've gone to a private school my whole life, and now I'm finally going public, so all I asked for, for my bday was cash. My parents are taking me to orlando and we are going on a shopping spree. whoo. I probaly already have enough clothes, but then again i don't think thats possiblee.



She could love you or hate you now...SHE IS IN LOVE WITH GABE...lol. I have to learn Cobra songs on my guitar just for her to notice me...lol.jk


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

KidGoofy said:


> nice...you play shows? I have only been playing since September of 08 so Im kind of new to it but I learn quickly and I have been able to play 30 songs...I just forget them sometimes...lol
> 
> 
> 
> She could love you or hate you now...SHE IS IN LOVE WITH GABE...lol. I have to learn Cobra songs on my guitar just for her to notice me...lol.jk



I'm an okay singer so I've done a few open mic night at some bars and I used to lead the praise band at my school. Now im outa that joint and going to public school. whoo. Ima taking a guitar class as my elective. I'm stoked. the teacher is supossed to be legit.


don't worry, gabe is pretty damn sexy, but he is not one of my three loves. That list is exclusive.


----------



## KidGoofy

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> I'm an okay singer so I've done a few open mic night at some bars and I used to lead the praise band at my school. Now im outa that joint and going to public school. whoo. Ima taking a guitar class as my elective. I'm stoked. the teacher is supossed to be legit.
> 
> 
> don't worry, gabe is pretty damn sexy, but he is not one of my three loves. That list is exclusive.



I sing to myself because I think I suck but it helps out with learning how to play. And that sounds awesome. I go to a private catholic school so we dont have anything good like that.

And I guess now she will love you again...lol


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

KidGoofy said:


> I sing to myself because I think I suck but it helps out with learning how to play. And that sounds awesome. I go to a private catholic school so we dont have anything good like that.
> 
> And I guess now she will love you again...lol




private catholic school, sounds like funn [sarcasum if you couldn;t tell] , do you have nuns? I went to a private baptist school. They were pretty lax then most schools. Are uniforms were pretty basic but we could wear any shoes, accesories, and hoodies we wanted. I expressed myself through shoes there. do you guys wear like ties and such.


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> GABE SAPORTA!.  ihearthim. and urban outfitters is why i live.
> i've gone to a private school my whole life, and now I'm finally going public, so all I asked for, for my bday was cash. My parents are taking me to orlando and we are going on a shopping spree. whoo. I probaly already have enough clothes, but then again i don't think thats possiblee.


me too. he's definitely the first for my top 3, hahah.
dang.. i've been going to private since 7th and i thought THAT was bad, haha.
shopping sprees are pretty much amazing, if you have a lot of money, it's even better. 


KidGoofy said:


> nice...you play shows? I have only been playing since September of 08 so Im kind of new to it but I learn quickly and I have been able to play 30 songs...I just forget them sometimes...lol
> 
> 
> 
> She could love you or hate you now...SHE IS IN LOVE WITH GABE...lol. I have to learn Cobra songs on my guitar just for her to notice me...lol.jk



oh please tom, lol.


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> me too. he's definitely the first for my top 3, hahah.
> dang.. i've been going to private since 7th and i thought THAT was bad, haha.
> shopping sprees are pretty much amazing, if you have a lot of money, it's even better.
> 
> 
> oh please tom, lol.



i saw your icon is the cobra starship sign. this is gonna sound really stupid but ima gonna say it. for some reason I could never do it. like I thought it was really complex and I couldn't figure it out. then one day my friend did it and i was like. OHHH. and now I can do it no issues. haha its really random and stupid but I still think its funny.


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> i saw your icon is the cobra starship sign. this is gonna sound really stupid but ima gonna say it. for some reason I could never do it. like I thought it was really complex and I couldn't figure it out. then one day my friend did it and i was like. OHHH. and now I can do it no issues. haha its really random and stupid but I still think its funny.



ahahah.
at first, i couldn't even tell that was a second hand in front of the first one.. it took me a while, but i got it 
it was extremely useful for the concert


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> ahahah.
> at first, i couldn't even tell that was a second hand in front of the first one.. it took me a while, but i got it
> it was extremely useful for the concert




i've never seen them live, but I'm seeing them in august. yay! I go to like a butt load of concerts. ima band groupie pretty much. i wanna start a band, like NSN, solo. but I'm always to scared the songs I write suck.


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> i've never seen them live, but I'm seeing them in august. yay! I go to like a butt load of concerts. ima band groupie pretty much. i wanna start a band, like NSN, solo. but I'm always to scared the songs I write suck.



oh man, they're amazing.. but i'm not sure how well gabe will do since his vocal surgery.. i saw them in 08 before he had the surgery (poor gabey)

aww, damn, you're lucky! i was hoping that tour their on was coming to Vegas.. but they aren't (suckers!)

do you like the band dang! we're on fire? you should listen to them. they respond to comments and stuff 

honestly, you should just go for it.. you never know what's gonna happen.


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> oh man, they're amazing.. but i'm not sure how well gabe will do since his vocal surgery.. i saw them in 08 before he had the surgery (poor gabey)
> 
> aww, damn, you're lucky! i was hoping that tour their on was coming to Vegas.. but they aren't (suckers!)
> 
> do you like the band dang! we're on fire? you should listen to them. they respond to comments and stuff
> 
> honestly, you should just go for it.. you never know what's gonna happen.



dang we're on fire lives like thirty minutes away from mee. whoo. ahaha. but yes I do know them. they have a show tomorrow close to me, I think I might go but i don't know yet. if I go i'll tell 'em you said elllo.


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> dang we're on fire lives like thirty minutes away from mee. whoo. ahaha. but yes I do know them. they have a show tomorrow close to me, I think I might go but i don't know yet. if I go i'll tell 'em you said elllo.



ohh so you're close to sarasota then, lol.
that's awesome! thanks if ya do


----------



## madmik43

i'm maddy, this is my familys account.
i have been on here for about 48 hours...
i am in love with disney world and dcl,
and i love music
i need some help with learning about the stack so if anyone knows about it, telling me would be appreciated


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> ohh so you're close to sarasota then, lol.
> that's awesome! thanks if ya do



GABE WAS ON E! NEWS LAST NIGHT. i nearly died. i remember when no one knew who they were. i'm so proud. i feel like a middle aged couple seeing her son graduate college. i've just been a fan for a good while.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

madmik43 said:


> i'm maddy, this is my familys account.
> i have been on here for about 48 hours...
> i am in love with disney world and dcl,
> and i love music
> i need some help with learning about the stack so if anyone knows about it, telling me would be appreciated


Hey I'm Ellie
I love Disney and DCL too lol.
What do you want to know about the Stack?


----------



## cntrygurl

hey my names danielle nice to meet yalll


----------



## snowyjoey

hi my name is joey  i'm 14 but my mom had me put an older age


----------



## want2btinkerbell

Hi,I'm Paige!!
I love tinkerbell and pretty much everything Disney!
I go to Disneyland once and sometimes twice every year!
I am sooo lucky!
this year I am going for my mother's birthday and for the first time staying at the Disney Grand Californian Hotel and Spa!!!
I am going to be at Disneyland for five days and then take a cruise to mexico for a week!!!


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> GABE WAS ON E! NEWS LAST NIGHT. i nearly died. i remember when no one knew who they were. i'm so proud. i feel like a middle aged couple seeing her son graduate college. i've just been a fan for a good while.



WHAT!
what was it about?!
*jumps up and down*


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> WHAT!
> what was it about?!
> *jumps up and down*



for the good girls go bad music video. they were talking leightion meester [idon;tknow how to spell her name] and how she sang in it. Then they were like "here's chuck talking to GABE SAPORTA cobra starships lead singer about her being in it. and then they interviewed him for like 30 seconds. but I was still dying.


----------



## PurpleDucky

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> for the good girls go bad music video. they were talking leightion meester [idon;tknow how to spell her name] and how she sang in it. Then they were like "here's chuck talking to GABE SAPORTA cobra starships lead singer about her being in it. and then they interviewed him for like 30 seconds. but I was still dying.



omg, that is freaking amazing


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PurpleDucky said:


> omg, that is freaking amazing



i know. i wished I knew so I could tivo it. saddpanda


----------



## stitchfan01

Hey, I am Brian. I am a huge sports lover. I have played football,baseball,soccer,and basketball for my church.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Awesome! YEs another stitchlover! And its a dude...I REALLY didnt mean for that sound weird...I just havnt seen many stitch fans out there. He is awesome. Im Matt BTW and extremely Hetero  Im gonna shut up while im ahead.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

i love stitch...hes so friggin awsome


----------



## StitchfansJr

^


----------



## WDWtraveler27

we should start a stitch fan club xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

totally! even though there'd only be like 3-4 people in it. xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

lol i think more people like him...my parents hate him


----------



## StitchfansJr

Some do but not that many. Really? aww. D:


----------



## eeyores smile

Hi, I'm Hollie, I'm 16 and from the UK. I've been to Disney 3 times and I'm going again in less than 3 weeks time   Other than Disney, I love dancing(3 times a week) and gymnastics (don't do it anymore but still love it!)


----------



## WDWtraveler27

eeyores smile said:


> Hi, I'm Hollie, I'm 16 and from the UK. I've been to Disney 3 times and I'm going again in less than 3 weeks time   Other than Disney, I love dancing(3 times a week) and gymnastics (don't do it anymore but still love it!)



hi hollie my name is luis enrique and welcome to the teen boards


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

eeyores smile said:


> Hi, I'm Hollie, I'm 16 and from the UK. I've been to Disney 3 times and I'm going again in less than 3 weeks time   Other than Disney, I love dancing(3 times a week) and gymnastics (don't do it anymore but still love it!)


Hey Hollie
I'm Ellie, also from the UK 
I'm 15
And I lovelovelove Disney, Hello Kitty and The Script <3
How old are you?


----------



## eeyores smile

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Hey Hollie
> I'm Ellie, also from the UK
> I'm 15
> And I lovelovelove Disney, Hello Kitty and The Script <3
> How old are you?



Hi Ellie!
I'm 16, and finished GCSE's last month  I went to Japan last year on a school trip and since then I have been obsessed with Hello Kitty ever since! They even have shops where they only sell Hello Kitty items.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

eeyores smile said:


> Hi Ellie!
> I'm 16, and finished GCSE's last month  I went to Japan last year on a school trip and since then I have been obsessed with Hello Kitty ever since! They even have shops where they only sell Hello Kitty items.


Haha I'm obsessed with Hello Kitty too xD
I'm wearing a HK top right now lol 
I know this little shop that sells only Hello Kitty stuff, too. 
Oh, so are you going into Sixth Form/College in September then?
And where about in the UK are you from?


----------



## eeyores smile

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Haha I'm obsessed with Hello Kitty too xD
> I'm wearing a HK top right now lol
> I know this little shop that sells only Hello Kitty stuff, too.
> Oh, so are you going into Sixth Form/College in September then?
> And where about in the UK are you from?


Im in the Midlands, what about you?
I'm staying on at my high school to do A Levels in the 6th Form- I'm doing Geography, RE, Maths and Japanese.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

eeyores smile said:


> Im in the Midlands, what about you?
> I'm staying on at my high school to do A Levels in the 6th Form- I'm doing Geography, RE, Maths and Japanese.


North West 
And coolies
Japanese sounds awesome xD
I was thinking of taking Geography for A Level but it's already too much effort at GCSE so idk haha
I'm starting year 11 in September lol


----------



## kelly7ak

Hi, I'm Kelly.  I'm 19 (so I guess I don't have much time left in this community, eh?), and I live in Homer, Alaska.  

I'll post a picture or two when I can.

And, oh yeah, for you East Coasters, my time is 4 hours behind you.  So if you send me a PM or an e-mail when it's morning at your house, I won't read it for a bit 'cause I'm still asleep!!


----------



## Jetaime

Hey guys! 
Im Emily, Im 14 and I love Disney. My first trip was when I was 3 1/2. I love to travel, act, sew, play the cello, and read. I live in PA.


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

Jetaime said:


> Hey guys!
> Im Emily, Im 14 and I love Disney. My first trip was when I was 3 1/2. I love to travel, act, sew, play the cello, and read. I live in PA.



I love sewing. .


----------



## Mister-Disney

Hey everyone, I'm Robert from England and I'm 13. I love Disney, Pokémon and Twilight. My favourite school subjects are Maths, English and Drama. My first trip to Disney was when I was five, in WDW. It was so magical! Since then, I've been to WDW a grand total of seven times (soon to be eight ) and DLRP three times.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

eeyores smile said:


> Hi, I'm Hollie, I'm 16 and from the UK. I've been to Disney 3 times and I'm going again in less than 3 weeks time   Other than Disney, I love dancing(3 times a week) and gymnastics (don't do it anymore but still love it!)


Hi Hollie. 
I'm Elin, from Wales.
I can't dance, or do gymnastics, but sounds fun! 
Welcome to the TB!


kelly7ak said:


> Hi, I'm Kelly.  I'm 19 (so I guess I don't have much time left in this community, eh?), and I live in Homer, Alaska.
> 
> I'll post a picture or two when I can.
> 
> And, oh yeah, for you East Coasters, my time is 4 hours behind you.  So if you send me a PM or an e-mail when it's morning at your house, I won't read it for a bit 'cause I'm still asleep!!


Hey Kelly. 
I'm Elin, from Wales.
Don't worry about being 19, we have 20y.o. here. 
If you need anything, PM me!


Jetaime said:


> Hey guys!
> Im Emily, Im 14 and I love Disney. My first trip was when I was 3 1/2. I love to travel, act, sew, play the cello, and read. I live in PA.


Hey Emily.
I'm Elin.
Feel free to PM me if you need anything!


Mister-Disney said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Robert from England and I'm 13. I love Disney, Pokémon and Twilight. My favourite school subjects are Maths, English and Drama. My first trip to Disney was when I was five, in WDW. It was so magical! Since then, I've been to WDW a grand total of seven times (soon to be eight ) and DLRP three times.



Hello Robert. 
I'm Elin, from Wales.
I love maths too.


----------



## goofypurple

I AM GOING CRAZILY RANDOM!!!! IT EVEN MORE RANDOM THAN RANDOM!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-From the stupid genius teen


----------



## aarxbear

I'm Aaron. I'm 17 and I live in Arkansas. Ill be a senior when school gets in.


----------



## PAdisney1995

eeyores smile said:


> Hi, I'm Hollie, I'm 16 and from the UK. I've been to Disney 3 times and I'm going again in less than 3 weeks time   Other than Disney, I love dancing(3 times a week) and gymnastics (don't do it anymore but still love it!)


Welcome Hollie 



kelly7ak said:


> Hi, I'm Kelly.  I'm 19 (so I guess I don't have much time left in this community, eh?), and I live in Homer, Alaska.
> 
> I'll post a picture or two when I can.
> 
> And, oh yeah, for you East Coasters, my time is 4 hours behind you.  So if you send me a PM or an e-mail when it's morning at your house, I won't read it for a bit 'cause I'm still asleep!!


Welcome Kelly  Your from alaska my dream vacation(other than disney).



Jetaime said:


> Hey guys!
> Im Emily, Im 14 and I love Disney. My first trip was when I was 3 1/2. I love to travel, act, sew, play the cello, and read. I live in PA.


Welcome Emily  I'm also from PA.



Mister-Disney said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Robert from England and I'm 13. I love Disney, Pokémon and Twilight. My favourite school subjects are Maths, English and Drama. My first trip to Disney was when I was five, in WDW. It was so magical! Since then, I've been to WDW a grand total of seven times (soon to be eight ) and DLRP three times.


Welcome Robert 


goofypurple said:


> I AM GOING CRAZILY RANDOM!!!! IT EVEN MORE RANDOM THAN RANDOM!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -From the stupid genius teen


Welcome 



aarxbear said:


> I'm Aaron. I'm 17 and I live in Arkansas. Ill be a senior when school gets in.


Welcome Aaron  I love your name!!!
      

I'm Jess. Pm me if you need anything


----------



## JackieCullen4ever

hey im jackie, and i joined here in Jan 2009. but im reintroducing myself. things about me u would like to kno::

-i love rob pattinson
-ive seen every harry potter movie 
- when i was seven i saw spy kids 3 in 3D
- i have amazing dance moves
- i have an insanely unjust fear of pirates. im just kidding.
- i am pretty darn smart [:
- my fave shows are that 70s show, spongebob, and secret life lol.
- i love popcorn and going to the movie theaters!
- i love santa claus. santa claus is coming to TOWN. i love christmas songs.
- i tend to confuse ppl
-some ppl u just cannot help how stupid they are, and im not one of them
- i worship the ground rob walks on...and the air too loll
- ive laughed so hard tht i was on the ground plenty of times
- i love softball.
- i used to play the violin.
- i love animals
- i have the uncanny ability to disappear and then reappear a few feet away ( just kidding )
- my birthday is in march! wooohooo!
- i get sunburned easily. fare skinn.




im just soo kool it's not even funny. hahaha [: i have real blonde hair, not fake  booo fakers lol. but im not dumb.

oh yah i hate dumb blonde jokes...




 i also shia labeouf or however u spell it hahaha. but not nearly as much as rob.

i also love taylor lautner hee hee kelly! take tht!


okay, that's me. the end.


----------



## metsluva57

JackieCullen4ever said:


> hey im jackie, and i joined here in Jan 2009. but im reintroducing myself. things about me u would like to kno::
> 
> -i love rob pattinson
> -ive seen every harry potter movie
> - when i was seven i saw spy kids 3 in 3D
> - i have amazing dance moves
> - i have an insanely unjust fear of pirates. im just kidding.
> - i am pretty darn smart [:
> - my fave shows are that 70s show, spongebob, and secret life lol.
> - i love popcorn and going to the movie theaters!
> - i love santa claus. santa claus is coming to TOWN. i love christmas songs.
> - i tend to confuse ppl
> -some ppl u just cannot help how stupid they are, and im not one of them
> *- i worship the ground rob walks on...and the air too loll*
> - ive laughed so hard tht i was on the ground plenty of times
> - i love softball.
> - i used to play the violin.
> - i love animals
> - i have the uncanny ability to disappear and then reappear a few feet away ( just kidding )
> - my birthday is in march! wooohooo!
> - i get sunburned easily. fare skinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im just soo kool it's not even funny. hahaha [: i have real blonde hair, not fake  booo fakers lol. but im not dumb.
> 
> oh yah i hate dumb blonde jokes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also shia labeouf or however u spell it hahaha. but not nearly as much as rob.
> 
> i also love taylor lautner hee hee kelly! take tht!
> 
> 
> okay, that's me. the end.



haha xD
remember on finals day for french and i was wafting the air from the west??
that was the best.

and HI JACKIE!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

kelly7ak said:


> Hi, I'm Kelly.  I'm 19 (so I guess I don't have much time left in this community, eh?), and I live in Homer, Alaska.
> 
> I'll post a picture or two when I can.
> 
> And, oh yeah, for you East Coasters, my time is 4 hours behind you.  So if you send me a PM or an e-mail when it's morning at your house, I won't read it for a bit 'cause I'm still asleep!!





Jetaime said:


> Hey guys!
> Im Emily, Im 14 and I love Disney. My first trip was when I was 3 1/2. I love to travel, act, sew, play the cello, and read. I live in PA.





Mister-Disney said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Robert from England and I'm 13. I love Disney, Pokémon and Twilight. My favourite school subjects are Maths, English and Drama. My first trip to Disney was when I was five, in WDW. It was so magical! Since then, I've been to WDW a grand total of seven times (soon to be eight ) and DLRP three times.





goofypurple said:


> I AM GOING CRAZILY RANDOM!!!! IT EVEN MORE RANDOM THAN RANDOM!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -From the stupid genius teen





aarxbear said:


> I'm Aaron. I'm 17 and I live in Arkansas. Ill be a senior when school gets in.



Hey 
I'm Ellie
I'm 15
I'm from England
I lovelovelove Disney, Hello Kitty and The Script <3
PM me if you need anything


----------



## stitchfan01

Hey, this is brian again, i forgot to post that I live in ALABAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

*Hey newbies, I'm Wanda, 19, and from Puerto Rico. :]*


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hello wanda from puerto rico xD 
nice to meet you........im luis enrique
i have a feeling were gonna be friends xD


----------



## LUCiD

Hiya!! I'm Lauren, 15, from Ohio. 
(Moved there from New Jeresey last November.) 
Just wanted to drop by here and say hiya!!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hiyya all newbies, it's nice to have new people joining .  Welcome to the DIS.  I hope you like it on here. We're all very nice, most of the time .  Haha.  I'm Sian .  If you need anything don't be afraid to ask, we'll all try to help.  My PM box is always there if you wanna chat


----------



## Enchantress91

I am a Disney fanatic who has been to WDW 10 times. My name is Jacinda and I am 17 and a Senior in high school. Class of 2010 all the way. My favorite Disney movie is Enchanted and my favorite resorts to stay at while at WDW are the Grand Floridian and Beach Club & Yacht Club. I also like the beach, my car, my friends, and playing volleyball. That is me in a nut shell.


----------



## cecemarielove

I'm Cece, and I'm 15. I play volleyball, love hanging out with my friends, and going to the beach. Never really been on Disboards before, and I have only been to WDW twice, and Disneyland twice. I knowIknow, I'm deprived of that.
Ilovelovelove! Disney, animals, Hello Kitty, and All-Time Low. My life dream is to become a marine biologist, or a vet. So, if anyone has any tips for me about this website, please let me know. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Disney Made (:

Hello everyone :]  lol
I'm Victoria, nickname me whatever you like. I am new, and I'm up for almost anything. So if your bored, or looking forward to talking to me, just do!


----------



## PAdisney1995

stitchfan01 said:


> Hey, this is brian again, i forgot to post that I live in ALABAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome again Brian. Sorry I can't remember if I welcomed you before, so welcome 


WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello wanda from puerto rico xD
> nice to meet you........im luis enrique
> i have a feeling were gonna be friends xD


Welcome Luis enrique 



LUCiD said:


> Hiya!! I'm Lauren, 15, from Ohio.
> (Moved there from New Jeresey last November.)
> Just wanted to drop by here and say hiya!!


Welcome Lauren 



Enchantress91 said:


> I am a Disney fanatic who has been to WDW 10 times. My name is Jacinda and I am 17 and a Senior in high school. Class of 2010 all the way. My favorite Disney movie is Enchanted and my favorite resorts to stay at while at WDW are the Grand Floridian and Beach Club & Yacht Club. I also like the beach, my car, my friends, and playing volleyball. That is me in a nut shell.


Welcome Jacinda 



cecemarielove said:


> I'm Cece, and I'm 15. I play volleyball, love hanging out with my friends, and going to the beach. Never really been on Disboards before, and I have only been to WDW twice, and Disneyland twice. I knowIknow, I'm deprived of that.
> Ilovelovelove! Disney, animals, Hello Kitty, and All-Time Low. My life dream is to become a marine biologist, or a vet. So, if anyone has any tips for me about this website, please let me know. I need all the help I can get.


Welcome Cece 



Disney Made (: said:


> Hello everyone :]  lol
> I'm Victoria, nickname me whatever you like. I am new, and I'm up for almost anything. So if your bored, or looking forward to talking to me, just do!


Welcome Victoria 


Welcome everyone. I'm Jess


----------



## ~Airhead~

Name: Kelsey or Kels
Age: 14
Grade: Going into the 9th Grade
Whereabouts: Jupiter, Florida
Times been to WDW: 22
Times been to DL California: 4
Times been to DL Paris: 1
Favorite Disney Ride: Splash Mountain
Favorite Disney Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Favorite Disney Movie: The Aristocats
Favorite Place to eat at WDW: Victoria & Albert's


----------



## Princess Namine

Hi!

My name is Star :3

I'm a 15 year old who loves disney, kingdom hearts, hello kitty, and anime.

I joined a few weeks back, but never got around to posting :/

And I look forward to making new friends


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

LUCiD said:


> Hiya!! I'm Lauren, 15, from Ohio.
> (Moved there from New Jeresey last November.)
> Just wanted to drop by here and say hiya!!





Enchantress91 said:


> I am a Disney fanatic who has been to WDW 10 times. My name is Jacinda and I am 17 and a Senior in high school. Class of 2010 all the way. My favorite Disney movie is Enchanted and my favorite resorts to stay at while at WDW are the Grand Floridian and Beach Club & Yacht Club. I also like the beach, my car, my friends, and playing volleyball. That is me in a nut shell.





cecemarielove said:


> I'm Cece, and I'm 15. I play volleyball, love hanging out with my friends, and going to the beach. Never really been on Disboards before, and I have only been to WDW twice, and Disneyland twice. I knowIknow, I'm deprived of that.
> Ilovelovelove! Disney, animals, Hello Kitty, and All-Time Low. My life dream is to become a marine biologist, or a vet. So, if anyone has any tips for me about this website, please let me know. I need all the help I can get.





Disney Made (: said:


> Hello everyone :]  lol
> I'm Victoria, nickname me whatever you like. I am new, and I'm up for almost anything. So if your bored, or looking forward to talking to me, just do!





~Airhead~ said:


> Name: Kelsey or Kels
> Age: 14
> Grade: Going into the 9th Grade
> Whereabouts: Jupiter, Florida
> Times been to WDW: 22
> Times been to DL California: 4
> Times been to DL Paris: 1
> Favorite Disney Ride: Splash Mountain
> Favorite Disney Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Favorite Disney Movie: The Aristocats
> Favorite Place to eat at WDW: Victoria & Albert's





Princess Namine said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Star :3
> 
> I'm a 15 year old who loves disney, kingdom hearts, hello kitty, and anime.
> 
> I joined a few weeks back, but never got around to posting :/
> 
> And I look forward to making new friends



Hey 
I'm Ellie
I'm 15
I lovelovelove Disney, Hello Kitty & The Script
I'm from England


----------



## IWasBornToLoveDisney

hi i'm becca... i joined quite awhile ago, but i guess i'm just gettin into actually posting and stuff


----------



## SKJA124

IWasBornToLoveDisney said:


> hi i'm becca... i joined quite awhile ago, but i guess i'm just gettin into actually posting and stuff




Hey Becca! I'm Kat.  Actually, that's pretty much me, too.
I've been chatting with a few people already, but there are still a ton which I don't really know. lol.
so, if you want to, introduce yourself! I promise I'm cool xD  hahahaha!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

IWasBornToLoveDisney said:


> hi i'm becca... i joined quite awhile ago, but i guess i'm just gettin into actually posting and stuff



Hey Becca 
I'm Ellie



SKJA124 said:


> Hey Becca! I'm Kat.  Actually, that's pretty much me, too.
> I've been chatting with a few people already, but there are still a ton which I don't really know. lol.
> so, if you want to, introduce yourself! I promise I'm cool xD  hahahaha!



Hey Kat
I've spoke to you before but ah well.. I'm Ellie haha


----------



## Romo

Hi guys. I'm Alex, 18 from Ontario in Canada. Longtime reader of the boards, finally decided to register and start posting myself 

Er, I like long romantic walks on the beach, candle lit dinners, and holding hands while gazing up at the stars for what it's worth


----------



## PigletGurl

Romo said:


> Hi guys. I'm Alex, 18 from Ontario in Canada. Longtime reader of the boards, finally decided to register and start posting myself
> 
> Er, I like long romantic walks on the beach, candle lit dinners, and holding hands while gazing up at the stars for what it's worth



welcome, alex dude, im wanda, 19, and from puerto rico.
pm me for any questions or add me if ud like


----------



## chanelstar

hi everyone, i've been lurking around here for a while now, and i just decided to join today. =] my name's kendra btw, and i'm from chicago!  i can be a bit shy, but i'd love to get to know you guys!


----------



## Romo

PigletGurl said:


> welcome, alex dude, im wanda, 19, and from puerto rico.
> pm me for any questions or add me if ud like



I'd love to add you - but I'm not sure how to 

Kendra - Are you going to be at Lollapalooza next weekend!?


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I guess I'll reintroduce myself, since there are still some people who don't know me.

I'm Emily. I'm 14 and 3/4. I love The Office, Scrubs, The Beatles, Disney, and a lot of other things. I'm friendly, so don't be afraid to say hi.


----------



## chanelstar

Romo said:


> I'd love to add you - but I'm not sure how to
> 
> Kendra - Are you going to be at Lollapalooza next weekend!?



Omg, me and my friends were just talking about Lollapalooza! =] I would love to go, but i'm not sure yet if we're gonna make it down there. Are you going?


----------



## SKJA124

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Hey Becca
> I'm Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kat
> I've spoke to you before but ah well.. I'm Ellie haha



Hahahaha!
Nice to meet you...again xD



Romo said:


> Hi guys. I'm Alex, 18 from Ontario in Canada. Longtime reader of the boards, finally decided to register and start posting myself
> 
> Er, I like long romantic walks on the beach, candle lit dinners, and holding hands while gazing up at the stars for what it's worth




Hey Alex! So you were a lurker before this?? Don't worry; most of us were. Hahaha xD  Jkjk.
Nice to meet you; I'm Kat.


----------



## Pink_Belle

Hi  I'm Emily, 17, and live in Texas. 
I've been to WDW 4 times, and I love love it.
I grad'd from highschool this year and actually went to Disney for my grad trip  Although I haven't been to WDW half as much as some of y'all.
I look forward to meetin' y'all.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Pink_Belle said:


> Hi  I'm Emily, 17, and live in Texas.
> I've been to WDW 4 times, and I love love it.
> I grad'd from highschool this year and actually went to Disney for my grad trip  Although I haven't been to WDW half as much as some of y'all.
> I look forward to meetin' y'all.



Welcome
My name's Emily too.
I've only been to WDW once, so we're in the same boat.
I posted somewhere on this page if you wanna know more bout me :]


----------



## ppaaiiggee11

Hello ,

My name is Paige and I am not exactly new to the disboards, I just haven't been on in forever. My old account was saltnpepper, if any of you remember me :].


----------



## Infinity

Hi! I joined here today! :] I am a teen.. 
But I have a question about signatures.
I've joined another Forum, but on that forum the first 5,500 members
to join got free signatures. Otherwise you can pay to have signatures if you weren't the first 5,500 members.
And well is it the same in this Forum? Do I have a free signature?
Edit- Heehee, I see my signature now.


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

Hi. my name is matt.... and im 13. i live in florida and... im not new  i just want to meet new people!!! by the wway... i liek metallica


----------



## PigletGurl

*yo, im wanda, im 19, from puerto rico, and i iz aweshum! *


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

AstroAlphamatt said:


> Hi. my name is matt.... and im 13. i live in florida and... im not new  i just want to meet new people!!! by the wway... i liek metallica



I think I'll like you. I'm Andrew, I like Metallica as well. And a ton of other bands. I'm 14 about to be 15, and I live in California.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hey new people,
Welcome 
I'm Ellie 
I'm 15
I'm from England
I lovelovelove The Script <3
I also love Disney (obv.), Taylor Swift, Twilight, Friends, Smallville & Ugly Betty ;D
I love photography and I take waaaaaay too many pictures xD
I have a tshirt addiction xD
I overuse smileys ;D
Umm that's it I s'pose


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

im new, my names amanda;; disney & music is my life 

and if i cant make you laugh, then you should go see a doctor XD


----------



## Mrs.Musso

hola. im taylor.
obviously im not new, butttt...
hello new DISers!
im 14(and a half  bahaha)
im a freshman, i love music, i like the shows house, george lopez & mtv stuff, i have pets, and im slightly obnoxious


----------



## MsBelle

Hey,  I'm Kaitlin and I am 13. I LOVE Disney. I am from Alabama and we ALWAYS DRIVE the drive is the best part!!!!!! Me and my family ( mom, dad, and brother) my mom is even letting my BFF come!!! 

    :               <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"><img src="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/f3mganmdq03il9ej.png" alt="magicalkingdoms.com Ticker" border="0"/></a><br> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"> <font size="-1">Free Disney Tickers</font></a>


----------



## Joisey

Hi, name is Kacy and yes technically I am still a teen(19) till January. I went on the college board and it seems to be more focused on the Disney College Program which I am not doing. I am heading into being a Sophomore in College this fall. So I just want to know if it is ok to use this section? Thanks

If it is , I will tell you more about myself in a future post.


----------



## ::Mickey Mania::

Sorry English really bad. My name is Valencia. I have been once only to Disney in Paris. I love it. I am going to year 17 at end of August month. This will be 12th year school for me. I from Brasil live in Rio de Janeiro. I hope to go to America and Walt Disney World visit someday.


----------



## SKJA124

heyy new people!!! lol.
I'm Kat; I'm 15 from Enfield, CT. woohoo. haha. 
anyway, I'm friendly and I love meeting new people, and making people laugh, so if you want, you can add me as a friend. I don't mind.
Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hello new DISers!

It's time I reintroduce myself...

I'm Sara, I'm 13 (almost 14). I love Tinkerbell! I've been to WDW 7 times, I will be going again soon. My fav WDW resort is the Polynesian... but I really wanna stay at the Grand Floridian or the AKL...

I love Taylor Swift, the JoBros (even though they are the worst actors ever).
I also loooove Baseball (GO YANKEES) and I Cheer!

That's me :]


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hello new DISers!
> 
> It's time I reintroduce myself...
> 
> I'm Sara, I'm 13 (almost 14). I love Tinkerbell! I've been to WDW 7 times, I will be going again soon. My fav WDW resort is the Polynesian... but I really wanna stay at the Grand Floridian or the AKL...
> 
> I love Taylor Swift, the JoBros *(even though they are the worst actors ever).*
> I also loooove Baseball (GO YANKEES) and I Cheer!
> 
> That's me :]


BLASPHEMY! xD (Worst actor awards go to the cast of Twilight and SLOTAT)



I'll reintroduce meself
Stuff: 
I'm Jade, I turned 15 2 weeks ago and I'm a girl. (You won't believe how many people think I'm not) 
I'm in 10th grade
I'm home-schooled online
I've got no life
I've recently gotten into superhero stuff. 

Favorites: 
My favorite tv shows are Pokemon (I've seen almost every episode, Including 2 that are only available in Japanese) The Nanny, Golden Girls, X-Men Evolution, Iron Man: Armored Adventures, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Ben 10: Alien Force, Touched by An Angel, Bridezillas and JONAS

Music:
My favorite music artists are Jonas Brothers and Demi Lovato. I also like Taylor Swift, Paramore and Aly & AJ. I also love soundtracks.


My favoriet foods are Chocolate and French Fries. Yummms!

That's me. Like it or Love it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> *BLASPHEMY! xD (Worst actor awards go to the cast of Twilight and SLOTAT)*
> 
> 
> I'll reintroduce meself
> Stuff:
> I'm Jade, I turned 15 2 weeks ago and I'm a girl. (You won't believe how many people think I'm not)
> I'm in 10th grade
> I'm home-schooled online
> I've got no life
> I've recently gotten into superhero stuff.
> 
> Favorites:
> My favorite tv shows are Pokemon (I've seen almost every episode, Including 2 that are only available in Japanese) The Nanny, Golden Girls, X-Men Evolution, Iron Man: Armored Adventures, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Ben 10: Alien Force, Touched by An Angel, Bridezillas and JONAS
> 
> Music:
> My favorite music artists are Jonas Brothers and Demi Lovato. I also like Taylor Swift, Paramore and Aly & AJ. I also love soundtracks.
> 
> 
> My favoriet foods are Chocolate and French Fries. Yummms!
> 
> That's me. Like it or Love it.




True, Twilight actors stink, but you have to admit, The JoBros aren't the best. They aren't the worst though.


----------



## I Am What I Am

MickeyisBeast said:


> True, Twilight actors stink, but you have to admit, The JoBros aren't the best. They aren't the worst though.




ITA. They're much better then in Camp Rock (Except Nick, Nick was always pretty good. All that Broadway) 

Kirsten Stewart is one of the absolute worst IMO.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

hi! joisey: of course its fine! i think this board will still be used by us teenagers when we're like, 30. i can feel it 

welcome everyone!


----------



## SKJA124

jbcheerchick93 said:


> hi! joisey: of course its fine! i think this board will still be used by us teenagers when we're like, 30. i can feel it
> 
> welcome everyone!




hahaha!!!   I can still see all of us when we're thirty: still gossipping about celebrities, still gushing over everything, complaining about the bad days we've had, and still LOVING disney!! 
If you think about it, it's actually pretty funny. 

But anyway, I don't think we've been introduced yet xD haha. I'm Kat. hbu??


----------



## ::Mickey Mania::

Obrigado para suas boas-vindas

Thank You very much for welcome.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> ITA. They're much better then in Camp Rock (Except Nick, Nick was always pretty good. All that Broadway)
> 
> Kirsten Stewart is one of the absolute worst IMO.



True.
Yeah, Nick has always been the best actor and IMO, he still is.
Agreed. Kristen Stewart is one of the worst.


----------



## SKJA124

MickeyisBeast said:


> True.
> Yeah, Nick has always been the best actor and IMO, he still is.
> Agreed. Kristen Stewart is one of the worst.



I agree too. I think there could've been a much better acting choice for Twilight besides Kristen Stewart. She just didn't have the right amount of emotion in most parts IMO.   She almost seemed kinda dry and emotionless.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Hey all. I just wanted to reintroduce myself.
I'm Jessica or Jess
I live in Latrobe Pa
My next disney trip is in like 22 days
I'm also homeschooled

Welcome everyone else


----------



## Emily Sparrow

Hey disney fans, mayb freaks just like my sis... but i just joined today. ive been to disney world 3 times and im going again in november!!! im 99% positive u guys can guess my name, haha.
so, yeah.... i like all the animated smilies!


----------



## *girlwonder*

Hi, people! I'm actually not new here. I was ThePurpleMorphy about a year back, but I've decided to try this again.


----------



## olla86

I am glad to be with you!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hey olla86 and Emily Sparrow!

Welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## BillsFanGabe

Hey I'm Gabe whats up everybody I'm new to the DISboards.  I'm not new to disussion forums though I am usually on WDWmagic.com but I decided to sign up for the DISboards as well.  I graduated this past June from high school and I'm going to college in the fall.  So yeah hahaha lol thats a little bit about me hahaha lol.  If ya wanna know anything else about me you can message me, alrighty then thanks


----------



## empiretink33

Wendy in Wonderland! said:


> I'm Wendy.
> I don't really talk directly to people on here, though.
> I think I'm scared people will think I'm stupid.
> I worry way too much!
> And I'm kinda shy in real life.
> Haha but yeah, _this is me_!



hey im ashlei!!! dont be shy XD im new on dis and i im kinda random I no this thread is old but im slowly trying tol find new friends and trying tofind conversations i like ur profile pic XD hehe


----------



## empiretink33

hi people im ashlie its great to meet you!! I just joined dis today and im slowly trying to meet new people so im gonna tell you a lil bout myself... i no my pic is weird but i love humorous pics and i love jokes. im really random and happpy constantly i love rock especially old rock and i like screamo slash rap slash hard core rock lol such as fyi hollywood undead and a lot of other stuff i hope to get some frined requests and i hope to build strong relationships with you guys 
dont lose hope love the world!!!! XD

ashlei!!!


----------



## electricthunder

Hi people,i'm Matt and i;m 13 years old.XD


----------



## Kacey The Grate

i'm Kacey The Grate and i'm 13 xD


----------



## MsBelle

Hey every1!!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;33176024 said:
			
		

> im new, my names amanda;; disney & music is my life
> 
> and if i cant make you laugh, then you should go see a doctor XD





MsBelle said:


> Hey,  I'm Kaitlin and I am 13. I LOVE Disney. I am from Alabama and we ALWAYS DRIVE the drive is the best part!!!!!! Me and my family ( mom, dad, and brother) my mom is even letting my BFF come!!!
> 
> :               <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"><img src="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/f3mganmdq03il9ej.png" alt="magicalkingdoms.com Ticker" border="0"/></a><br> <a href="http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/"> <font size="-1">Free Disney Tickers</font></a>





Joisey said:


> Hi, name is Kacy and yes technically I am still a teen(19) till January. I went on the college board and it seems to be more focused on the Disney College Program which I am not doing. I am heading into being a Sophomore in College this fall. So I just want to know if it is ok to use this section? Thanks
> 
> If it is , I will tell you more about myself in a future post.





::Mickey Mania:: said:


> Sorry English really bad. My name is Valencia. I have been once only to Disney in Paris. I love it. I am going to year 17 at end of August month. This will be 12th year school for me. I from Brasil live in Rio de Janeiro. I hope to go to America and Walt Disney World visit someday.





Emily Sparrow said:


> Hey disney fans, mayb freaks just like my sis... but i just joined today. ive been to disney world 3 times and im going again in november!!! im 99% positive u guys can guess my name, haha.
> so, yeah.... i like all the animated smilies!





olla86 said:


> I am glad to be with you!





BillsFanGabe said:


> Hey I'm Gabe whats up everybody I'm new to the DISboards.  I'm not new to disussion forums though I am usually on WDWmagic.com but I decided to sign up for the DISboards as well.  I graduated this past June from high school and I'm going to college in the fall.  So yeah hahaha lol thats a little bit about me hahaha lol.  If ya wanna know anything else about me you can message me, alrighty then thanks





empiretink33 said:


> hi people im ashlie its great to meet you!! I just joined dis today and im slowly trying to meet new people so im gonna tell you a lil bout myself... i no my pic is weird but i love humorous pics and i love jokes. im really random and happpy constantly i love rock especially old rock and i like screamo slash rap slash hard core rock lol such as fyi hollywood undead and a lot of other stuff i hope to get some frined requests and i hope to build strong relationships with you guys
> dont lose hope love the world!!!! XD
> 
> ashlei!!!





electricthunder said:


> Hi people,i'm Matt and i;m 13 years old.XD





Kacey The Grate said:


> i'm Kacey The Grate and i'm 13 xD



Woah, there's loads of new people lol.
Welcomeeeeee 
I guess I'll introduce myself..

I'm Ellie
I'm 15
Ummm my favourite bands/singers are The Script, Taylor Swift, Kings of Leon, Go:Audio, 3OH!3, Beyoncé
And my favourite films are The Little Mermaid, Legally Blonde, 13 Going On 30, A Cinderella Story, Back To The Future, Pirates Of The Caribbean
Hmm.. I love Disney <33333
And photography
I'm addicted to facebook, using smileys and buying tshirts ;D


----------



## minniemouse440044

electricthunder said:


> Hi people,i'm Matt and i;m 13 years old.XD



Hey matt! I'm rachel! welcome! if youhave aim you should join our chats we do! they are so fun D

i hope you like the boards


----------



## life of the party

oh wow lots of new people hahaha

well hi everyone 
welcomeeee !
my name is katie, and i will be your friend 
i cheer & play volleyball
i am i am the most hyper chill person you will EVER meet.
you really wont understand that till you meet me / video chats xD


my best dis frand is mah gurl rachel <3
(from zee post above)

& tom (kidgoofy) is like my older brother
so dont mess (; 


oh & watch out for this john guy .. (;


----------



## life of the party

made the shirt with my best friend the other day


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> oh wow lots of new people hahaha
> 
> well hi everyone
> welcomeeee !
> my name is katie, *and i will be your friend *
> i cheer & play volleyball
> i am i am the most hyper chill person you will EVER meet.
> you really wont understand that till you meet me / video chats xD
> 
> 
> my best dis frand is mah gurl rachel <3
> (from zee post above)
> 
> & tom (kidgoofy) is like my older brother
> so dont mess (;
> 
> 
> oh & _watch out for this john guy _.. (;




*shes not your friend. she will eat you. she is a baby slayer.*
katie you cant be a hyper chill person. that makes no sense at all 
GET IT GIRL. i love you and tom 
_true watch out. hes roude._


----------



## dancer4life22

hey everybody!!!!

im kinda new here i made an account a while ago and forgot about it hehe!!! whats up?

im casey
im 14
ilove to dance sing act perform. its like my life. 
my favorite bands?singers/songs: BROADWAY AND DISNEY!!! show tunes are the best and no one likes them so LISTEN TO THEM!!! lol. anyway umm taylor swift, rhianna, kelly clarkson. 
my favorite movies are twilight rent enchanted back to the future and remember the titans and center stage. 

be my friend!! i have plenty in life but not on here so add meeee!!!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

dancer4life22 said:


> hey everybody!!!!
> 
> im kinda new here i made an account a while ago and forgot about it hehe!!! whats up?
> 
> im casey
> im 14
> ilove to dance sing act perform. its like my life.
> my favorite bands?singers/songs: BROADWAY AND DISNEY!!! show tunes are the best and no one likes them so LISTEN TO THEM!!! lol. anyway umm taylor swift, rhianna, kelly clarkson.
> my favorite movies are twilight rent enchanted back to the future and remember the titans.
> 
> be my friend!! i have plenty in life but not on here so add meeee!!!


hey casey 
i'm ellie
15
fave bands/singers: the script, taylor swift, kings of leon, 3OH!3, go:audio, rihanna, beyoné
fave films: the little mermaid, legally blonde, back to the future, 13 going on 30, POTC, a cinderella story
i love photography and i frequently overuse smileys xD


----------



## Mrs_Curella

*Hey, I'm Delilah, I'm....an age. Ha ha. Parental units will not let me give out age. I love, Taylor Swift, Demi Lovato, Carrie Underwood, and I can't go on, I'll go on. I ♥ Bandslam. I'm a chocolate lover....and I write stories in my spare time. Currently working on two novels and a book of short stories. i have a craaaaaazy life.*

*Delilah♥*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Mrs_Curella said:


> *Hey, I'm Delilah, I'm....an age. Ha ha. Parental units will not let me give out age. I love, Taylor Swift, Demi Lovato, Carrie Underwood, and I can't go on, I'll go on. I ♥ Bandslam. I'm a chocolate lover....and I write stories in my spare time. Currently working on two novels and a book of short stories. i have a craaaaaazy life.*
> 
> *Delilah♥*


hey.. just so i can get a song quote in..
hey there delilah xD
and just 'cause i'm lazy i'mma copy&paste this from above xD

welcome ;D
i'm ellie
15
fave bands/singers: the script, taylor swift, kings of leon, 3OH!3, go:audio, rihanna, beyoné
fave films: the little mermaid, legally blonde, back to the future, 13 going on 30, POTC, a cinderella story
i love photography and i frequently overuse smileys xD


----------



## CherryBlossom

Yodels! I'm Lara!  Sometimes I go by Lala.  So lets see, I love music like Cobra Starship, Taylor Swift, 3OH!3, The Killers, P!nkyah, you get the picture. I'm random, shy, optimistic, and sort of average. Sort of. I love writing stories like Delilah does. So yah, thats really all. 

- Lara <3


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

CherryBlossom said:


> Yodels! I'm Lara!  Sometimes I go by Lala.  So lets see, I love music like Cobra Starship, Taylor Swift, 3OH!3, The Killers, P!nkyah, you get the picture. I'm random, shy, optimistic, and sort of average. Sort of. I love writing stories like Delilah does. So yah, thats really all.
> 
> - Lara <3


Hey Lara
again, copy&pasting xD

i'm ellie
15
fave bands/singers: the script, taylor swift, kings of leon, 3OH!3, go:audio, rihanna, beyoné
fave films: the little mermaid, legally blonde, back to the future, 13 going on 30, POTC, a cinderella story
i love photography and i frequently overuse smileys xD


----------



## Pink_Belle

Mrs_Curella said:


> *Hey, I'm Delilah, I'm....an age. Ha ha. Parental units will not let me give out age. I love, Taylor Swift, Demi Lovato, Carrie Underwood, and I can't go on, I'll go on. I ♥ Bandslam. I'm a chocolate lover....and I write stories in my spare time. Currently working on two novels and a book of short stories. i have a craaaaaazy life.*
> 
> *Delilah♥*





> Yodels! I'm Lara! Sometimes I go by Lala.  So lets see, I love music like Cobra Starship, Taylor Swift, 3OH!3, The Killers, P!nkyah, you get the picture. I'm random, shy, optimistic, and sort of average. Sort of. I love writing stories like Delilah does. So yah, thats really all.
> 
> - Lara <3




Hey Delilah, Lara. Emily here!! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## life of the party

ohmygawd i'm an idiot
i posted that pic by accident instead of SYF
DX


i was wondering why it wasnt on SYF lmaoo


----------



## Tink9721

Hey I'm Christine! I'm 16. I made this account a while ago and pretty much forgot about it ...but I'm posting now


----------



## life of the party

Tink9721 said:


> Hey I'm Christine! I'm 16. I made this account a while ago and pretty much forgot about it ...but I'm posting now



welcome back


----------



## EmilyOnTheWestCoast

heyy! I'm Emily. I'm 17 and a senior. I live in IL, which may seem werid since my user name is EmilyOnTheWestCoast. but one of my favorite bands is Bright Eyes aand they have a song called "June On The West Coast" so my name came from that. I also really like fall out boy. um i play the drums, at school and in a band.  hey!


----------



## life of the party

EmilyOnTheWestCoast said:


> heyy! I'm Emily. I'm 17 and a senior. I live in IL, which may seem werid since my user name is EmilyOnTheWestCoast. but one of my favorite bands is Bright Eyes aand they have a song called "June On The West Coast" so my name came from that. I also really like fall out boy. um i play the drums, at school and in a band.  hey!



welcome


----------



## StitchfansJr

EmilyOnTheWestCoast said:


> heyy! I'm Emily. I'm 17 and a senior. I live in IL, which may seem werid since my user name is EmilyOnTheWestCoast. but one of my favorite bands is Bright Eyes aand they have a song called "June On The West Coast" so my name came from that. I also really like fall out boy. um i play the drums, at school and in a band.  hey!


*waves to another fellow IL'er* XD


----------



## ispydork

Hey everyone! My name's Kelly and I'm 17 years old, I love all things Disney (duh) I'm going to Disneyworld for the first time next month and I'm so excited  I love making music videos on Sony Vegas and watching movies!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Tink9721 said:


> Hey I'm Christine! I'm 16. I made this account a while ago and pretty much forgot about it ...but I'm posting now





EmilyOnTheWestCoast said:


> heyy! I'm Emily. I'm 17 and a senior. I live in IL, which may seem werid since my user name is EmilyOnTheWestCoast. but one of my favorite bands is Bright Eyes aand they have a song called "June On The West Coast" so my name came from that. I also really like fall out boy. um i play the drums, at school and in a band.  hey!





ispydork said:


> Hey everyone! My name's Kelly and I'm 17 years old, I love all things Disney (duh) I'm going to Disneyworld for the first time next month and I'm so excited  I love making music videos on Sony Vegas and watching movies!



Hey and welcome 

I'm Ellie
I'm 15
Ummm my favourite bands/singers are The Script, Taylor Swift, 3OH!3 Kings of Leon, Go:Audio, Beyoncé
And my favourite films are The Little Mermaid, Legally Blonde, 13 Going On 30, A Cinderella Story, Back To The Future, Pirates Of The Caribbean
Hmm.. I love Disney <33333
And photography
I'm addicted to facebook, using smileys and buying tshirts ;D


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hey to all new DIS'ers!

Re-Intro timr!
I'm Sara!
I'm 13 (almost 14) and I live on the East Coast (US) :]
I love the Jo Bros, Taylor Swift, and David Henrie!
I've been to Disney 7 times and I hope to be going again soon!
My favorite Disney character is Tinkerbell, with Cinderella in a close second!
WDW is my favorite park!
What else...
I love POTC and EE and RNRC
I'm on my school Yearbook staff and cheer squad... 
Oh and I love me my Yankees! Derek Jeter, Jorge Posada, Johnny Damon, Nick Swisher, and A-rod :]
That's me in a nutshell!


----------



## teamtink♥

heyy everyone im new here im lauren i joined this site because im taking a trip to WDW in december and wanted to learn some more about my favorite place in the whole wide world ♥


----------



## youaremylifenow

Hey   I know I made a thread about me, but my name is Isabella (HAHA weird since I loooove Twilight... Yet have not found my Edward... )

Anyways I love The Nanny,Survivor, America's Next Top Model, a lot of Broadway shows (SWEENEY TODD)

I am 17 and I live in New York City. I love music all kinds. I write songs, sing, and play piano/guitar! 

And I obviously love Disney!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Most everyone on her knows me. But I'd figure I'd re-introduced myself for the new DIS'ers 

I'm Kelsi.
I'm sixteen.
I live in Louisiana.
I am country but I'm NOT a redneck 

Bands/Singers?
-Gary Allan, number one! 
-Taylor Swift.
-Lifehouse.
-Nickelback.
-Kings of Leon
-Shinedown
-Cobra Starship
-Lady Gaga

Movies?
-A Walk to Remember.
-Dirty Dancing.
-The Notebook.
-Fox and the Hound.

TV?
-The Office
-Everybody Loves Raymond
-Reba
-That 70's Show
-Fresh Prince
-Family Guy
-Tyra
-Phineas and Ferb!


----------



## Kit Kat

I am new to all this Disney stuff, although I have always loved growing up and watching Disney movies. I have only been to Walt Disney World once in my life and I stayed at the French Quarters in Port Orleans. I had such a great time. I want to go back again. I am 18 years old and live in Newfoundland which is light years away from Walt Disney World. I also just started the Physical Therapy Program at college. this month. I love playing guitar, listen to the Beatles, The Rolling Stones, The Jefferson Airplane, The Byrds and other Folk/Psychodelic 60's bands. I also like watching hockey.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

hi I'm Lauren


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Allow me to re-introduce myself.

I'm Emily.
Fifteen.
I live in New York.
I'm a book nerd.
People who make me laugh are the best.

Favorite music?
-The Beatles (#1 favorite)
-Coldplay
-The Kinks
-John Mayer
-Taylor Swift
-Adele

Favorite movies?
-13 Going On 30
-Say Anything
-The Wedding Singer
-A Hard Day's Night
-Stand By Me
-The Notebook
-Pretty In Pink
-The Breakfast Club

Favorite TV shows?
-The Office (aka my obsession)
-Freaks and Geeks
-Malcolm in the Middle
-That 70s Show
-Scrubs
-Friends


----------



## My Wild Love

I've never introduced myself, I suppose I should though.

My name is Kat and I'm 17. I'm from Massachusetts.
Likes: 
-music (Beatles, Pink Floyd, Bright Eyes, Jazon Mraz, Etc)
-Books (Lovely Bones, Lucky, Tuesdays with Maurie, Glass Castle, Etc)
-Movies (I'm fond of movies directed by Woody Allen, American Beauty, Full -Metal Jacket, Rocky Horror Picture Show,Garden State, Shawshank -Redemption, Etc)
-catching snow flakes on my tongue
-hanging with friends, laughing
-painting my nails
-baking cupcakes
-talking
- Disney!

Dislikes: 
-hypocrites
-people who brag
-sun burns
-when people say "member" instead of "remember"


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Allow me to re-introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Emily.
> Fifteen.
> I live in New York.
> I'm a book nerd.
> People who make me laugh are the best.
> 
> Favorite music?
> -The Beatles (#1 favorite)
> -Coldplay
> -The Kinks
> -John Mayer
> -Taylor Swift
> -Adele
> 
> Favorite movies?
> -13 Going On 30
> -Say Anything
> -The Wedding Singer
> -A Hard Day's Night
> -Stand By Me
> -The Notebook
> -Pretty In Pink
> -The Breakfast Club
> 
> Favorite TV shows?
> -The Office (aka my obsession)
> -Freaks and Geeks
> -Malcolm in the Middle
> -That 70s Show
> -Scrubs
> -Friends


Woah, you live in New York, Emily?
Didn't know that xD
And we like some of the same music/films/tv shows 

------------------------------
re intro xD

Hey 
I'm Ellie
I'm 15
I'm from England
I lovelovelove Disney, Hello Kitty, The Script, Taylor Swift, 3OH!3, Kings of Leon, Go:Audio, Smallville, Ugly Betty, Friends, Scrubs, 90210, Desperate Housewives, The Little Mermaid, Legally Blonde, Back To The Future, 13 Going On 30, A Cinderella Story, Pirates Of The Caribbean, Airhead, Being Nikki, Twilight and Princess Diaries.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

Hi I am Lauren. I just joined yesterday, and Im 14 frm MA.
  -I luv to read, write, and swim!
  -My fave books r Twilight Series, Harry P Series, and House Of Night Series
  -Ive been 2 Disney world 3 times, and Im a fanatic about it!!!!
  -I am also on the dis vacation club
     Sooo Hi!!


----------



## jackjyro

Hi, my name is Jack and I'm a super mac geek.


----------



## chloejonas2247

hi i'm chloe and i'm new.  and i love the jonas brothers


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

jackjyro said:


> Hi, my name is Jack and I'm a super mac geek.





chloejonas2247 said:


> hi i'm chloe and i'm new.  and i love the jonas brothers



Hey Jack and Chloe 
I'm Ellie and I'm 15
I'm English
Uhm.. I love Disney, Sanrio The Script, Taylor Swift, 3OH!3, Kings of Leon, Go:Audio, The Little Mermaid, 13 Going On 30, A Cinderella Story, Back To The Future, Pirates Of The Caribbean, Smallville, Ugly Betty, Friends, Scrubs, 90210, Desperate Housewives, Airhead series, Twilight series, Angus Thongs And Perfect Snogging series, Princess Diaries series


----------



## laxplaya1346

Hey everyone! I'm Ryan and havnt been around the Dis Boards for a year but plan to come back now that VMK is gone and discuss teen business =)


----------



## princesspink

Hi my name is Claire and I love everything Disney!


----------



## all night long

yo. this is chase. i used to post back in the day...but i got lazy...but ima post again

i forgot my old username and password so i made a new one 

i like annoying people, skating all day and partying all night. my friends and i started our own company called skate n hustle co. 

party on.


----------



## PigletGurl

um dude, ure like a ghost here.


----------



## all night long

i have nothing to do for the next hour and im bored. lol


----------



## WDWtraveler27

all night long said:


> yo. this is chase. i used to post back in the day...but i got lazy...but ima post again
> 
> i forgot my old username and password so i made a new one
> 
> *i like annoying people*, skating all day and partying all night. my friends and i started our own company called skate n hustle co.
> 
> party on.



hello chase, welcome to the DIS boards. I also enjoy harrassing people and placing them in awkward situations. I have a feeling we are going to be friends. this other loser tht use to post here has the same name as you...but no one liked him especially not pigletgurl....... im glad hes gone xD


----------



## all night long

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello chase, welcome to the DIS boards. I also enjoy harrassing people and placing them in awkward situations. I have a feeling we are going to be friends. this other loser tht use to post here has the same name as you...but no one liked him especially not pigletgurl....... im glad hes gone xD



i have no idea what you're talking about BRAAHHHH!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

i guess I am said pigletgurl xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I am not women's lingere, sir!


----------



## all night long

^^ im not here to judge sir. your wardrobe preference is your business.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

how.....did....you ....know? :O


----------



## all night long

i know everything. did you not see the name? its KING CHASE


----------



## WeLuvDiz

Hey Travis, Im Mike and new to the boards. I do need a little help with some things. First off, how do I put pictures and sayings under my user name? How do I put pictures, countdown for next trip, my family etc. on the bottom of my posts? And will they stay there every time I post? Thanks for your time


----------



## scarlet0906

Hi and Hello everyone! I'm scarlet. I'm 22 years old. I'm just a newbie here. Hopefully i gain tons of friends here. Currently I'm enjoying the site. Full of activities and fun thread. I love eating Pasta and watching DVD's.


----------



## Savikins

Hi everyone, I'm Savi (no, that's not my real name, but it is my nickname and people do call me Savi irl), I'm 15, and I'm a girl. I play World of Warcraft, and I'm a freshman.


----------



## foothillsgirl

hey guys. I'm morgan. I'm new to this so...yeah. i'm 14 and looking forward to seeing more stuff on the site.


----------



## life of the party

foothillsgirl said:


> hey guys. I'm morgan. I'm new to this so...yeah. i'm 14 and looking forward to seeing more stuff on the site.



yesss ! someone my age  !

i'm katie , welcome


----------



## DramaQueen

scarlet0906 said:


> Hi and Hello everyone! I'm scarlet. I'm 22 years old. I'm just a newbie here. Hopefully i gain tons of friends here. Currently I'm enjoying the site. Full of activities and fun thread. I love eating Pasta and watching DVD's.



yayy another person on the older end of the spectrum here! lol
i'm caitlin, i'm 20. 
welcome


----------



## babieeyore

heey, its caitlyn from calgary alberta (canada!) 

im going to diney for christmas!! we are staying at akl.... should i stay at the hotel or go to the parkks for Christmas dayy??


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarlet0906 said:


> Hi and Hello everyone! I'm scarlet. I'm 22 years old. I'm just a newbie here. Hopefully i gain tons of friends here. Currently I'm enjoying the site. Full of activities and fun thread. I love eating Pasta and watching DVD's.



Hey Scarlet, I'm Sara 



Savikins said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Savi (no, that's not my real name, but it is my nickname and people do call me Savi irl), I'm 15, and I'm a girl. I play World of Warcraft, and I'm a freshman.



Savi is a cool nickname 
I'm Sara 



foothillsgirl said:


> hey guys. I'm morgan. I'm new to this so...yeah. i'm 14 and looking forward to seeing more stuff on the site.



Hey Morgan
I'm Sara
We're around the same age 



babieeyore said:


> heey, its caitlyn from calgary alberta (canada!)
> 
> im going to diney for christmas!! we are staying at akl.... should i stay at the hotel or go to the parkks for Christmas dayy??



Hey Caitlyn!
I'm Sara
You're so lucky to be staying at AKL especially for Christmas!
I'd go to the parks on Christmas day


----------



## Pearls

Savikins said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Savi (no, that's not my real name, but it is my nickname and people do call me Savi irl), I'm 15, and I'm a girl. I play World of Warcraft, and I'm a freshman.



yay another WoW player!  
what server are you on?


----------



## Savikins

Pearls said:


> yay another WoW player!
> what server are you on?



Cenarion Circle ^.^


----------



## life of the party

Savikins said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Savi (no, that's not my real name, but it is my nickname and people do call me Savi irl), I'm 15, and I'm a girl. I play World of Warcraft, and I'm a freshman.



omg and anotherrr person my age
this is so exciting 

i'm katie


----------



## Savikins

life of the party said:


> omg and anotherrr person my age
> this is so exciting
> 
> i'm katie



Haha, *wave wave*


----------



## desozapeaterr

Hi All.

My name is Desoza and I have just recently join this site.
I am here to interact with people and definitely get the information regarding disboards community.
Glad to join this site.


----------



## life of the party

hi desoza 
welcomeeee !

how old are you?


----------



## nickjonas1221

Hey Newbies I'm Sarah. i'll tell you some facts about me lol 

I Love Disney And Justin Bieber
Turnin 13 on December 21
Next Trip to Florida December 9th
in the 7th grade
play almost every sport known to man


And yeah thats about it


----------



## xx Big Bad Wolf xx

Hello, I am Francesca! I have been to  WDW twice (third time in December 09-January 10) and DLRP five times. 

I love Doctor Who, SJA (Sarah Jane Adventures) and Torchwood.

My favourite movies are Aristocats, Lion King and Brother Bear.

My favourite books are Black Beauty and the Twilight Saga.

My favourite animal is a wolf and my favourite colour is blue.

When I grow up I want to be an actress and a writer.


----------



## Stitch4Prez

xx Big Bad Wolf xx said:


> Hello, I am Francesca! I have been to  WDW twice (third time in December 09-January 10) and DLRP five times.
> 
> I love Doctor Who, SJA (Sarah Jane Adventures) and Torchwood.
> 
> My favourite movies are Aristocats, Lion King and Brother Bear.
> 
> My favourite books are Black Beauty and the Twilight Saga.
> 
> My favourite animal is a wolf and my favourite colour is blue.
> 
> When I grow up I want to be an actress and a writer.



Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Emzie

hey! i'm emma. i'm from london. i've been to WDW twice (third time next summer), and DLRP five times. just like francesca up there.^   im really into photography. im taking it as a GCSE. im also into scuba diving. my favorite books are the kingdom keepers collection. my favorite colour is orange, and i love my dog, BOBBY.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Welcome everyone.

I've been to busy to log on, so I thought I'd reintroduce myself.
I'm Jessica or Jess.
I live in Pa.
Age 14, almost 15.
Nice being back on again.


----------



## robert88

Me and my friends goofing off in the pub! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY7oV6RegxE


----------



## Savikins

robert88 said:


> Me and my friends goofing off in the pub! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY7oV6RegxE


----------



## aerosmith

hello i am aero and i am new on this forum site. i want to say thanks to the whole dis boards members for alloming me on this forum.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Emzie said:


> hey! i'm emma. i'm from london. i've been to WDW twice (third time next summer), and DLRP five times. just like francesca up there.^   im really into photography. im taking it as a GCSE. im also into scuba diving. my favorite books are the kingdom keepers collection. my favorite colour is orange, and i love my dog, BOBBY.



Hey, I'm Sara 
I love the Kingdom Keepers collection too


----------



## life of the party

Savikins said:


>



day= has been made


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> day= has been made


I made your day yesterday


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

I think I should reintroduce myself since I haven't been on here in a really long time. Well, at least CONSISTENTLY.

My name's Bianca uhh, I live in Chicago (CHITOWN REPRESENT!!). I'm 14 years old and a freshman in high school. ahhh, i play guitar & piano, i love listening to music; in particular, electronica/techno/dance, indie pop/rock, classic rock, old school punk, etc. I'm a concert junkie, I can't wait for Lollapalooza this summer!!!!! I went this past summer i'm described as being real chill and easygoing, hippie-like etc. umm, i'm done?
hmmmmm, THAT IS ALL.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

thought I'd reintroduce myself, I haven't really been on since summer cuz im busy with college and stuff.

I'm Kevin, 19, from Chicago, I love sports, I play drums, listen to rock and hip/hop, and like every Will Ferrell movie.


----------



## Alycia Rêveur

Hi there  
I'm Alycia [uh-lee-sha]  
My thanks for guiding me along the right path for 13 years go to God, Jesus & my family. 
I tend to not enjoy mainstream subjects as much as older and antique things. 
My life is a roller coaster, but I learn to grow from each experience. The simple moments of life are beautiful to me. 
I enjoy school and learning, unlike most people I know  
Stars fascinate me. 
Music is indigenous to me; piano keys have been under my fingertips for seven years and guitar strings for two. Singing is something I've always enjoyed. 
Athleticism is very important to me, and baseball games are one of my favorite places to be. 
My dream is to become a screenwriter and storyboard artist at Pixar someday. Andrew Stanton is my role model; personality wise and career wise. 
I laugh at ridiculous things, yet venerate philosophical conversations. 
Get to know me well enough and you'll bring out my inner child 
I love my family immensely, and no matter what, I will always be my mom and dad's 'lovebug' 

Disney is something *very* close to my heart. It's been with me through the good, the bad, and the plain ugly. It's helped my realize my dreams. It's helped me get through life. It's helped me to look at the magic in life. ♥ 
Can't wait to get involved in the boards! 
Thanks for reading  
~Alycia


----------



## life of the party

Alycia Rêveur;34440289 said:
			
		

> Hi there
> I'm Alycia [uh-lee-sha]
> My thanks for guiding me along the right path for 13 years go to God, Jesus & my family.
> I tend to not enjoy mainstream subjects as much as older and antique things.
> My life is a roller coaster, but I learn to grow from each experience. The simple moments of life are beautiful to me.
> I enjoy school and learning, unlike most people I know
> Stars fascinate me.
> Music is indigenous to me; piano keys have been under my fingertips for seven years and guitar strings for two. Singing is something I've always enjoyed.
> Athleticism is very important to me, and baseball games are one of my favorite places to be.
> My dream is to become a screenwriter and storyboard artist at Pixar someday. Andrew Stanton is my role model; personality wise and career wise.
> I laugh at ridiculous things, yet venerate philosophical conversations.
> Get to know me well enough and you'll bring out my inner child
> I love my family immensely, and no matter what, I will always be my mom and dad's 'lovebug'
> 
> Disney is something *very* close to my heart. It's been with me through the good, the bad, and the plain ugly. It's helped my realize my dreams. It's helped me get through life. It's helped me to look at the magic in life. ♥
> Can't wait to get involved in the boards!
> Thanks for reading
> ~Alycia



that was deep brah


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> that was deep brah


Wow thats not nice...I hate when people call me women's lingerie...lol


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Alycia Rêveur;34440289 said:
			
		

> Hi there
> I'm Alycia [uh-lee-sha]
> My thanks for guiding me along the right path for 13 years go to God, Jesus & my family.
> I tend to not enjoy mainstream subjects as much as older and antique things.
> My life is a roller coaster, but I learn to grow from each experience. The simple moments of life are beautiful to me.
> I enjoy school and learning, unlike most people I know
> Stars fascinate me.
> Music is indigenous to me; piano keys have been under my fingertips for seven years and guitar strings for two. Singing is something I've always enjoyed.
> Athleticism is very important to me, and baseball games are one of my favorite places to be.
> My dream is to become a screenwriter and storyboard artist at Pixar someday. Andrew Stanton is my role model; personality wise and career wise.
> I laugh at ridiculous things, yet venerate philosophical conversations.
> Get to know me well enough and you'll bring out my inner child
> I love my family immensely, and no matter what, I will always be my mom and dad's 'lovebug'
> 
> Disney is something *very* close to my heart. It's been with me through the good, the bad, and the plain ugly. It's helped my realize my dreams. It's helped me get through life. It's helped me to look at the magic in life. ♥
> Can't wait to get involved in the boards!
> Thanks for reading
> ~Alycia



i agree with katie....deep. im thinking that you're gonna like it here. welcome


----------



## jbcheerchick93

i figure i might as well reintroduce myself!

i havent been on in a while but someone i talked to got me remembering the boards. 

hi!
my name is jesse. and YES i am a girl, but my name is spelled like a boy. and its not short for jessica, or jessie, or anything else. its just jesse. (jess-EE). 
i absolutely *love disney*. i am ramdomly imspired to watch the movies, and i think i've found a good bf to watch them with. we watched mulan the other weekend and he knew all the words so we sang along to the songs. 
im 15, i'll be 16 on december 4th
im planning on getting my permit ASAP so i can start driving myslef places. 
im 5' 2", and 117 pounds, mostly muscle in my legs. 
i have dark brown hair, hazel-green eyes, light olive colored skin and a big smile.
im a sheerleader for school and for a competitive team. we just had our first competition and came in first place!
my AIM is jessemariexo93 , feel free to IM me and talk about anything you want to or need to. 
im always here to help and a lot of people say i give good advice.
hopefully i'll be around the boards more from now on!

love jesse


----------



## mailohh

hi friendzzz

i m frm Pak-Karachi
I m
VeRi VeRi CuTe :
KiNd hEarTeD 
sHwEeT 
fReNdLyYy ;D
lovAbLe :-*
AwEsOme 8)
sHoO shOo nIcE 
iNtElLiGeNt 8)
cArInN :
In short,
Attractive Iz Ma Face
Character Iz Ma Gr8
Sweet Iz Ma Smile
N Unique iz Ma StyLe
Thizz Iz ALL AboUt Me ;D


----------



## kyraa:]

im kyra 
i go to a huge highschool probs one of the biggest and love it
i live in ny wulnt live anywere else
imin love with photography it runs my life
i do basketball and track, rep'in itt. 
i work with a photography buisness, and im photography editor


----------



## PigletGurl

hey kyra

im wanda. i LOVE your name lol 
ever since i heard it in the movie Sixth Sense ;p

how old are you? you look quite young.


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> Wow thats not nice...I hate when people call me women's lingerie...lol


hahahahaha i love you thomas!




mailohh said:


> hi friendzzz
> 
> i m frm Pak-Karachi
> I m
> VeRi VeRi CuTe :
> KiNd hEarTeD
> sHwEeT
> fReNdLyYy ;D
> lovAbLe :-*
> AwEsOme 8)
> sHoO shOo nIcE
> iNtElLiGeNt 8)
> cArInN :
> In short,
> Attractive Iz Ma Face
> Character Iz Ma Gr8
> Sweet Iz Ma Smile
> N Unique iz Ma StyLe
> Thizz Iz ALL AboUt Me ;D


considering most of us speak english around here, we would appreciate it if you would translate your int3rw3bzzz sp33k into english.



martineargent said:


> Hello,
> I am Martine.
> I am new here. I would like to say hello to all the members of the forums.
> Hope have a good time ahead with you all.
> Sorry for late introduce..
> Thanks..


welcome 



			
				kyraa:];34490286 said:
			
		

> im kyra
> i go to a huge highschool probs one of the biggest and love it
> i live in ny wulnt live anywere else
> imin love with photography it runs my life
> i do basketball and track, rep'in itt.
> *i work with a photography buisness, and im photography editor*


thats really cool !

how old are you ?


----------



## kyraa:]

PigletGurl said:


> hey kyra
> 
> im wanda. i LOVE your name lol
> ever since i heard it in the movie Sixth Sense ;p
> 
> how old are you? you look quite young.



haha thank youu :] my full name is kyralyn, i use to have another acount and i was kyralyn so i mixed it up. you probs wuldnt remebr it it was like forever ago that i stopped the boards. 
and im turning 16 in feb.


----------



## kyraa:]

life of the party said:


> hahahahaha i love you thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> considering most of us speak english around here, we would appreciate it if you would translate your int3rw3bzzz sp33k into english.
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> thats really cool !
> 
> how old are you ?



i am turning 16 in feb. i became photography editor in 9th grade an started working with one in 9th grade now im in 10th.


----------



## PigletGurl

ahh thats the first time ive heard of kyralyn lol 
unique name


----------



## kyraa:]

PigletGurl said:


> ahh thats the first time ive heard of kyralyn lol
> unique name



yea im still convinced my mom made it up i like thinking im the only on in the world with that namee:} haha.  how old ru ?


----------



## PigletGurl

kyraa:];34490345 said:
			
		

> yea im still convinced my mom made it up i like thinking im the only on in the world with that namee:} haha.  how old ru ?



*its so pretty tho

ermmm,, i am 19 years *young* 

2 months shy of turning 20 



PS  why dont u hop on over to the awesome random thread.. hehe *


----------



## kyraa:]

PigletGurl said:


> *its so pretty tho
> 
> ermmm,, i am 19 years *young*
> 
> 2 months shy of turning 20
> 
> 
> 
> PS  why dont u hop on over to the awesome random thread.. hehe *



hahahaaa so ur like about 5 years older then me, normall hahaha alot of my friends are 18


----------



## Savikins

kyraa:];34490320 said:
			
		

> haha thank youu :] my full name is kyralyn, i use to have another acount and i was kyralyn so i mixed it up. you probs wuldnt remebr it it was like forever ago that i stopped the boards.
> and im turning 16 in feb.



Hehe I think Kyra might even be more uncommon than Savi! Especially since it's your real name. =D


----------



## kyraa:]

Savikins said:


> Hehe I think Kyra might even be more uncommon than Savi! Especially since it's your real name. =D



hahahaaa well in newyork i only new 2 people named kyra in my life. my sisters old bestfriend n this girl in my school now. but they all spell it like kiera mine is said like the pacsun brand but spelt kyra :}


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> considering most of us speak english around here, we would appreciate it if you would translate your int3rw3bzzz sp33k into english.


haha Kaytee. xD


			
				kyraa:];34490320 said:
			
		

> haha thank youu :] my full name is kyralyn, i use to have another acount and i was kyralyn so i mixed it up. you probs wuldnt remebr it it was like forever ago that i stopped the boards.
> and im turning 16 in feb.


ohai.
I have a really good memory..and I remember you on your old account.
I don't remember who that other guy was..but I remember that we both were friends with some guy from Germany. XD


----------



## chloejonas2247

well i guess i'll introduce my self....i guess you could say i'm kinda new. i really like disney. i'v been to disney land 2 times but I've never gone to disney world!!! i like softball, taking pic, i like running i guess, i LOVE music and Taylor swift (but i don't like country that much only taylor) i like meeting new people, like wearing rings and bracelets, i like being with my friends and family. and yeah my favorite colors are orange, teal, purple, yellow, aqua,. I like have having FUNNNN!!!


----------



## kyraa:]

StitchfansJr said:


> haha Kaytee. xD
> 
> ohai.
> I have a really good memory..and I remember you on your old account.
> I don't remember who that other guy was..but I remember that we both were friends with some guy from Germany. XD



hmm wasnt his name like avatar or something hahaha


----------



## wasteMYtime456

uh hey im new here too


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

heyyy I'm megan!
I'm newwwwww


----------



## minniemouse440044

wasteMYtime456 said:


> uh hey im new here too



HAI THERE
im rachel



Peacelovehappiness said:


> heyyy I'm megan!
> I'm newwwwww



hey meg



chloejonas2247 said:


> well i guess i'll introduce my self....i guess you could say i'm kinda new. i really like disney. i'v been to disney land 2 times but I've never gone to disney world!!! i like softball, taking pic, i like running i guess, i LOVE music and Taylor swift (but i don't like country that much only taylor) i like meeting new people, like wearing rings and bracelets, i like being with my friends and family. and yeah my favorite colors are orange, teal, purple, yellow, aqua,. I like have having FUNNNN!!!



hello there!
i am rachel!




jbcheerchick93 said:


> i agree with katie....deep. im thinking that you're gonna like it here. welcome



uh yeah jess, really really deep hahaha.



jbcheerchick93 said:


> i figure i might as well reintroduce myself!
> 
> i havent been on in a while but someone i talked to got me remembering the boards.
> 
> hi!
> my name is jesse. and YES i am a girl, but my name is spelled like a boy. and its not short for jessica, or jessie, or anything else. its just jesse. (jess-EE).
> i absolutely *love disney*. i am ramdomly imspired to watch the movies, and i think i've found a good bf to watch them with. we watched mulan the other weekend and he knew all the words so we sang along to the songs.
> im 15, i'll be 16 on december 4th
> im planning on getting my permit ASAP so i can start driving myslef places.
> im 5' 2", and 117 pounds, mostly muscle in my legs.
> i have dark brown hair, hazel-green eyes, light olive colored skin and a big smile.
> im a sheerleader for school and for a competitive team. we just had our first competition and came in first place!
> my AIM is jessemariexo93 , feel free to IM me and talk about anything you want to or need to.
> im always here to help and a lot of people say i give good advice.
> hopefully i'll be around the boards more from now on!
> 
> love jesse




jesse. i loveyou.
hahah



			
				kyraa:];34490286 said:
			
		

> im kyra
> i go to a huge highschool probs one of the biggest and love it
> i live in ny wulnt live anywere else
> imin love with photography it runs my life
> i do basketball and track, rep'in itt.
> i work with a photography buisness, and im photography editor



hey kyra, how you doin.
haha


----------



## Tinkerbell63

chloejonas2247 said:


> well i guess i'll introduce my self....i guess you could say i'm kinda new. i really like disney. i'v been to disney land 2 times but I've never gone to disney world!!! i like softball, taking pic, i like running i guess, i LOVE music and Taylor swift (but i don't like country that much only taylor) i like meeting new people, like wearing rings and bracelets, i like being with my friends and family. and yeah my favorite colors are orange, teal, purple, yellow, aqua,. I like have having FUNNNN!!!



How old are you?


----------



## shine a light

i joined a while ago but i thought i'd introduce myself since i have not yet.
my name is christine and i am sixteen years old (seventeen on dec seven-
teenth woohoo!) i live all the way up in canada and i've been to disney se-
ven times. it's such a huge part of my life and i'm looking forward to being
here i also likeee jonas, gomez, lovato, cyrus. i've met the jonas brothers
too  ---------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## life of the party

shine a light said:


> i joined a while ago but i thought i'd introduce myself since i have not yet.
> my name is christine and i am sixteen years old (seventeen on dec seven-
> teenth woohoo!) i live all the way up in canada and i've been to disney se-
> ven times. it's such a huge part of my life and i'm looking forward to being
> here i also likeee jonas, gomez, lovato, cyrus. i've met the jonas brothers
> too  ---------------------------------------------------------------------​



welcome !
i'm katie


----------



## chloejonas2247

Tinkerbell63 said:


> How old are you?



I'm 13


----------



## life of the party

wasteMYtime456 said:


> uh hey im new here too



welcome 

name?
age?


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Hey again!! 
Long time no see guys! Hows y'all doin?

For those of you that dont know me im Jack from the UK


----------



## shine a light

life of the party said:


> welcome !
> i'm katie



thanks !


----------



## Gary Muggleton

Hey guys! I'm a 16-years old senior and deaf. I'm just same thing as the rest of you guys... no need to act different around me. Lol.  Anyways, I'm an actor for 3 different theaters right now... I hope I can work for Disney Company one day. And I can speak in a little Japanese, since I'm in Japanese National Honor Society. I enjoy comic books, horror, video games, and watching Disney Channel on TV whenever I turn it on. I hope I can make new friends in here.


----------



## life of the party

Gary Muggleton said:


> Hey guys! I'm a 16-years old senior and deaf. I'm just same thing as the rest of you guys... no need to act different around me. Lol.  Anyways, I'm an actor for 3 different theaters right now... I hope I can work for Disney Company one day. And I can speak in a little Japanese, since I'm in Japanese National Honor Society. I enjoy comic books, horror, video games, and watching Disney Channel on TV whenever I turn it on. I hope I can make new friends in here.



welcome 
and no worries, we treat everyone the same around here (unless we don't like someone  (;  )


----------



## Pearls

Gary Muggleton said:


> Hey guys! I'm a 16-years old senior and deaf. I'm just same thing as the rest of you guys... no need to act different around me. Lol.  Anyways, I'm an actor for 3 different theaters right now... I hope I can work for Disney Company one day. And I can speak in a little Japanese, since I'm in Japanese National Honor Society. I enjoy comic books, horror, video games, and watching Disney Channel on TV whenever I turn it on. I hope I can make new friends in here.



welcome! i want to work for disney someday, too. 
you're from bowie? im from columbia! (kinda close, lol) i know there are a couple other marylanders on here too.


----------



## Gary Muggleton

Pearls said:


> welcome! i want to work for disney someday, too.
> you're from bowie? im from columbia! (kinda close, lol) i know there are a couple other marylanders on here too.



That's awesome! I know where it is - Columbia's mall is soooooo awesome! I went there for Stardust movie a few years ago. I know it's a long time, but yeah. Lol.


----------



## gatorsfan

hi im gatorsfan but you can call me gator i just started yesterday and i love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## house_md

Hey I am Rachel and I new on the Disboards! My sister is the one who got me started on here thanks Robin


----------



## wattson

Hi Everyone..

I'm Wattson and I would love to learn so many thing from this online community forums. BTW, this is my first time to join here and It's pleasure to be a part of your forum. I love to try what you are discussing here. Thanks!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Welcome everyone


----------



## queenie:]VMK

Hello! Im aleksandra and i love disneyland:} Ive been there several times and im heading up there christmas day My favorite movie is pirates of the caribbean and i love tower of terror.Ohh yeah, i also played vmk till it closed :[ RIPvmk <3


----------



## yellowlabforever

Hi, I'm yellowlabforever. I have a yellow lab, so hence the name. 

I am 18 years old and I am a Senior in high school. I have been to Disney World 4 times and we're planning our 5th for this May the day after I graduate! 

I played VMK too and I was able to go on the VMK Insider tour. I Miss it      
(I still have my little greenish/bluish button and the tour cards)


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hey new people 

I'm Ellie & I'm 15
I'm probably the only English person who hates tea and fish & chips (non-fisheterians ftw) and the only person from Liverpool who doesn't like The Beatles xD
Favourite music: 3OH!3, The Script, Cobra Starship, We The Kings, Taylor Swift, Jason Mraz, Go:Audio, Kings Of Leon, The Academy Is... & Beyoncé
Favourite TV shows: Ugly Betty, Gossip Girl, Friends, Scrubs, 90210, Desperate Housewives, QI & Mock The Week
Favourite films: The Little Mermaid, Legally Blonde, Back To The Future, Beauty and the Beast, A Cinderella Story & 13 Going On 30
Favourite books: Airhead series, The Host, Twilight series, Princess Diaries series, Hush Hush, Gossip Girl series, The It Girl series, Angus Thongs and Perfect Snogging series, Ally's World series & Harry Potter series


----------



## scrub05

Okay so I am Kate. Some of you might reconize me but I am not really sure. I mean I am not really new here but I am hardly on and I just wanted to say Hi to all the new comers and non new comers because I feel I hardly know anyone on here.): Ah so anyways. Welcome new people.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

avacschat said:


> Hey I'm michael nice to meet you


hey michael 
i'm ellie


----------



## Tinkerbell63

house_md said:


> Hey I am Rachel and I new on the Disboards! My sister is the one who got me started on here thanks Robin



How old are you?


----------



## Hannah_Montana94

Hi I am Kennedy I am not new to disboards I have had an account for a while .I have just kind of lurked around but I have been looking for new things to do.I usally dont make alot of posts and I will talk if I find somthing intersting so hi everyone


----------



## dancer067

hey Newcomers! Just wanted to say welcome to the Teen Board and hope you have fun!


----------



## MadMorgan

Heyy everyone! I'm Morgan and I have had DISboards for 3 months now but don't know a lot about PM. Any help?


----------



## dancer067

MadMorgan said:


> Heyy everyone! I'm Morgan and I have had DISboards for 3 months now but don't know a lot about PM. Any help?



Hi Morgan  For private messages (ones that can only be read by the DISer you sand them to) you click on the username of the DISer and it will have some options and you click on  Send Private Message to [username] and you type a PM just like a regular post. The DISer will recieve it and most likely respond. Up near your username it will say Your notifications [number] you click on that click on Private Messages, read it and reply. For profile messages (ones that can be read by anyone) do the same thing, except instead of clicking Pricate message you click Profile message. Hope this helps you  Any thing you still don't get I'd be happy to answer


----------



## adairace

hi
 how are you all
whats going on?
any thing interesting?


----------



## dwonderz

Hello 

I'm new here on the dis boards (and frankly to disney too haha) - I'll be taking my VERY FIRST trip on feb. 16 to feb. 19. I know pretty short - but I've never been to Disney so I jumped at the chance lol!

Anyway - I really like to read (haha) and spend time with my friends!!! Other than that I just like to have people be happy and - enjoy themselves  !

ANY way  - thanks for reading


----------



## pandapants77

I'm sam and love Disney world and is excited to get a internship to work there when I go to collage.


----------



## dancer067

Hi everybody!  Welcome to the teen board!


----------



## princesskelz

Hey guys welcome to the Teen Board
My name is Kelsey
im 17 years old and live in Maryland
any other questions feel free to PM me.
HAVE FUN


----------



## JumeeGirl

Hey I'm Jewell,
I am very random and I say weird things a lot like, I like pie.
well, because I do like pie!!


----------



## Savikins

JumeeGirl said:


> Hey I'm Jewell,
> I am very random and I say weird things a lot like, I like pie.
> well, because I do like pie!!



Hehe, welcome Jewell.

I'm Savi and I'm just strange x]


----------



## adkgrrl

My name is Linsley and I live in northern New York state in the Adirondack Mtns.  I have been to DW a few times over the past several years.  It's hard for me to go in the winter months because I love to ski and snowboard.  Kinda weird I suppose, to like the cold and snow more than the warmth of the Florida sun.  Color me odd, I guess.  

and I will be 19 on my birthday (in a couple of days).  I'm in college, sophomore year.


----------



## Ppufi

I just realized that, with all my posts and such, I haven't ever formally introduced myself. So, I'm going to do so now.

Hi! My name is Sarah. I'm a 15 year old living in the barren wasteland that is Upstate NY.
I'm a cancer survivor, and a Disney fanatic. (Obviously, why else would I be here?) I love reading, writing, theatre, and politics.  I've debated careers in all of these fields, but recently I've realized that my ultimate dream is Disney Imagineer, and so I'm going to persue that with all my heart.  I've also started a novel, which I hope to finish and hopefully publish before college.  
I'm a child at heart.  My room looks like a toy store.  Care Bears, teddy bears, Beanie Babies, collector Barbies, Disney plush, and more all have a place in my room.  This is my catch 22.  These things make me happy, but they alienate me from most people my age.  Not surprisingly, Disney fans and theatre geeks are my closest and most accepting friends.

I'm one of those kids that enjoy learning, although the school system, in my opinion, is incredibly flawed.  So, I'll be the first to wish for a snow day!

That's all I've got, for now. If you want to talk, drop me a message.


----------



## WhiskeyLullaby

I'm Danny, I'm almost 16 (one month!) and I'm from Ontario.


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi guys! welcome to the Dis! Don't be shy! Post anywhere! We are all friendly!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

dwonderz said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here on the dis boards (and frankly to disney too haha) - I'll be taking my VERY FIRST trip on feb. 16 to feb. 19. I know pretty short - but I've never been to Disney so I jumped at the chance lol!
> 
> Anyway - I really like to read (haha) and spend time with my friends!!! Other than that I just like to have people be happy and - enjoy themselves  !
> 
> ANY way  - thanks for reading



Welcome 
I like reading too lol



pandapants77 said:


> I'm sam and love Disney world and is excited to get a internship to work there when I go to collage.



Hey, welcome 



JumeeGirl said:


> Hey I'm Jewell,
> I am very random and I say weird things a lot like, I like pie.
> well, because I do like pie!!



Welcome to the DIS
cool name 



adkgrrl said:


> My name is Linsley and I live in northern New York state in the Adirondack Mtns.  I have been to DW a few times over the past several years.  It's hard for me to go in the winter months because I love to ski and snowboard.  Kinda weird I suppose, to like the cold and snow more than the warmth of the Florida sun.  Color me odd, I guess.
> 
> and I will be 19 on my birthday (in a couple of days).  I'm in college, sophomore year.



Hey, welcome to the Teen Board
I like skiing too xD



WhiskeyLullaby said:


> I'm Danny, I'm almost 16 (one month!) and I'm from Ontario.



Hey 
I love Ontario xD


I'm Ellie and I'm 15 and from Liverpool, UK :]


----------



## m!ssemmx0

i'm going to reintroduce myself 

i'm emily, i'm 15 and a high school sophomore. i read like it's my job, and i love to write. unlike most people my age, i like school. it's just the people who go to my school that suck. i've debated careers in everything from psychology to library science, but i've finally settled on being an english teacher, since that's what i love most. i love harry potter and the beatles more than life itself...i could go on for hours about them. i watch too much tv, and i love old movies and music. i love british accents, and i want to go to london someday. i hate winter, and math. i also don't like most current music. don't be afraid to say hi; i have no life, so i'm always on


----------



## Tinkerbell63

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvLeroy

Hey, I'm Lacey and I'm 14 years old. I love my friends, they are the best people I know. I like acting and drawing.


----------



## dancer067

Hey everyone! Welcome to the DIS and the TB, hope you'll have fun! 


​


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'll re-introduce myself
I'm Sara
I'm 14
I've been to WDW 8 or 9 times
I'm going again this summer, staying at the GF
I LOVE watching Project Runway <3
and I'm a bookworm


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Hey! I'm Brittany, and I'm new here. I'm 18, in love with Disney(especially Peter Pan), and I'm applying for CareerStart ! My best friend is CrazySteph (Steph), and I love Disney!!


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

I think its time to reintroduceeee..

Im Hannah, Im 13 (14 in march)and Im from Aussieland 
I can speak chinese and my favourite subjects are music, agriculture and science!
When i grow up I want to be:
-A model and a victoria's secret angel
   Shoot for the moon and even if you miss you will land among the stars.
   Im to short though!! I currently rest on 5'2.5" haha
-A scientist! I want to go to antartica and study the animals and the land and how they are effected by humans
-And I want to do a year or two working as a performer in Hong Kong Disneyland!

I am a Rhythmic Gymnast, a dancer, i horseride, play softball soccer netball and tennis, i sing, play piano AND bass guitar and i go to boarding school!

ummm theres so much more about me so i hope to post a little more frequently so you guys can learn some more!


----------



## lightxthexlights

Hi guys! My name's Kate and I'm 16. I've been to Disney World like, 15-ish times. I love...
-Life
-Reading
-Theatre
-Music
-Grey's Anatomy
-Private Practice
-Project Runway
-America's Next Top Model
-American Idol
-Peace
-Laughing


----------



## elysejesse

Holaa.
I'm Elise, I'm fourteen. 
Just joined about... thirty minutes ago. 
Going to Disney for my first time evaaahhh. Excited?? Yes!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Welcome! My name is Luis-Enrique.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

lightxthexlights said:


> Hi guys! My name's Kate and I'm 16. I've been to Disney World like, 15-ish times. I love...
> -Life
> -Reading
> -Theatre
> -Music
> -Grey's Anatomy
> -Private Practice
> -Project Runway
> -America's Next Top Model
> -American Idol
> -Peace
> -Laughing





elysejesse said:


> Holaa.
> I'm Elise, I'm fourteen.
> Just joined about... thirty minutes ago.
> Going to Disney for my first time evaaahhh. Excited?? Yes!



Welcome :]
I'm Ellie, I'm 15 and I live in England
I love my music, tv shows and books *pointstopicturesinsignature* [:
Well, that's it. PM me if you need anything


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hey to all my old friends on here, and to any new comers that have joined since i disappeared .  

Sorry i haven't been on here in a while.  Thing i, i'm quite a bad child.  I'm almost always naughty or at least a bit cheeky, and so i was punished, by not being allowed to use the computer or laptop at home. I'm at school at the moment, and thought i'd take the opportunity to explain hy i disappeared.  I plan to return soon, unfortunately i won;t be bearing gifts 

Love yas allll  xxx


----------



## dumbo_daughter

hey, im mahaley ( ma-haley) and im also new. im 13 years old and ive been going to wdw since i was 2 yrs old. my mom is wdwmaw and i guess i got my disney gene from her cuz she is crazy bout it. c ya!!!!!!!!!!!! ttyl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoe618

Hi peeps I'm Zoe 
I'm going to WDW for my fifth time in January 2011 to watch Dad run his marathon  
Seeya


----------



## life of the party

Welcome, everyone!

Hannah, your only 13? Seriously?! I thought you were my age or older! Hahaha


----------



## Keegro08

Hi my name is Keegan and I like to partyy


Ahh classic.


----------



## Tinkerbell63

Welcome everyone!


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

First, I'd like to welcome all new members. 
Second, I think it's high time I introduced myself.
Hi! I'm Rachel! I...
-am a Freshman in high school
-live in Colorado
-love to read, write, sing and act
-am a perfectionist yet I procrastiate
-am ecstatic that I get to to WDW with the music group at my school in March
-enjoy school (and yes, I enjoy homework. I'm odd like that)
-constantly listen to music
-am a Disney addict
And I think that's it!


----------



## Rose DiVerona

Hi! My name's Elizabeth.

-I'm 17 (18 in two short months!) and am a senior in high school.

-I live in West Virginia but hail originally from Indianapolis, IN.

-I'm a writer by nature and hope to make a career out of it. I also love to read, act, and sing.

-My favorite movies and music are largely Disney.

-My favorite TV show is NCIS.

-I've been to Disney at least a dozen times--practically every year since I was born, including a 2009 Spring Break trip over my 17th birthday, and an upcoming May 29-June 5 trip with two friends to celebrate our high school graduation!

-I am absolutely addicted to Disney! My whole family loves it, but I believe I'm the most enthusiastic.


----------



## Aladdin02

Heyy everyone

My name is Carlos, I'm 16 years old and I'm from England. I've only been to Disneyland (Paris) a couple of times but I love Disney and really want to visit the other Disney places too. My favourite character is Aladdin (believe it or not haha) and I actually want to play him at one of the Disney places when Im 18 because I kinda look like him. My favourite disney movie is Beauty and the Beast.. but i like them all really.

Everyone seems nice here so I know Ill likee it


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Rose DiVerona said:


> Hi! My name's Elizabeth.
> 
> -I'm 17 (18 in two short months!) and am a senior in high school.
> 
> -I live in West Virginia but hail originally from Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> -I'm a writer by nature and hope to make a career out of it. I also love to read, act, and sing.
> 
> -My favorite movies and music are largely Disney.
> 
> -My favorite TV show is NCIS.
> 
> -I've been to Disney at least a dozen times--practically every year since I was born, including a 2009 Spring Break trip over my 17th birthday, and an upcoming May 29-June 5 trip with two friends to celebrate our high school graduation!
> 
> -I am absolutely addicted to Disney! My whole family loves it, but I believe I'm the most enthusiastic.



Hey Elizabeth :]
I'm Ellie and I'm 15
I love reading too 
And I'm addicted to Disney as well xD



Aladdin02 said:


> Heyy everyone
> 
> My name is Carlos, I'm 16 years old and I'm from England. I've only been to Disneyland (Paris) a couple of times but I love Disney and really want to visit the other Disney places too. My favourite character is Aladdin (believe it or not haha) and I actually want to play him at one of the Disney places when Im 18 because I kinda look like him. My favourite disney movie is Beauty and the Beast.. but i like them all really.
> 
> Everyone seems nice here so I know Ill likee it



Hey Carlos 
I'm Ellie, I'm from England and I'm 15
I'd actually love to be a Disney character at Disney World or Disneyland Paris or somewhere when I'm older too :]


----------



## johnsonmatt3

Hey everyone, this is matt, Im 14 and I have been on disboards for about a year and a half but never really went on the teens board. One of these days Im going to work on a cruise ship for 10 years and then spend the rest of my working life at disney, dont know where but anywhere in disney is awsome right?, But Im hoping to work somewhere in disney world that way I dont have to move after my cruise job.


thats me in the morning without the coffee part!!!


----------



## Tricycle

I have been posting in here for a little while now but I only just noticed this thread. 

I joined the DIS Boards about a week ago now, I think. I am 17 years old and I've been a big Disney fan all my life. I've heard of the DIS Boards before, of course (what Disney fan with an internet connection hasn't?) but I had never joined because I don't normally like forums and internet communities that much. I've found that they usually kind of harbour people who are a bit grouchy and negative. But then one day when I felt like talking with other Disney fans (I don't know any in my personal life except for my family) I decided to join up, because, hey, it's a Disney fan community right? The people here have gotta be positive, happy folks.

So now I'm here. I didn't see the Teen Disney board earlier on but now I think more than half of my posts are in here (of course, that's not really very many posts but I'm sure I'll have many more before too long). You seem like a nice bunch of kids and I'll be sure to stick around! 

I don't know that I can write much more about myself just in a summary; I think that if you're interested about the sort of guy I am, that'll just come out more in my regular posts than it would if I posted a summary/list like "hey sup i like football baseball star trek winnie the pooh and mark twain." I do like all of those things, but I like many more things too and besides, just listing stuff about yourself, while sometimes fun, doesn't give anybody a much insight into you, I find. 

But then again, you might not want to know anything about me so if I don't post a list, I'm helping you out there too: now you don't have to deal with an annoying list of stuff about me! 

So, I hope to make lots of great friends around here! See you on the boards! 

EDIT: Oh, and my name is Tricycle because I like nostalgic stuff that I remember from when I was a little kid, like tricycles. It was also the only name that I tried that wasn't taken yet lol.


----------



## DisneyWriter627

Hi guys! My name is Allison, I'm 14, and I live in South Florida, so I've been to Disney probably over 100 times! Like many other teens on this board, Disney has been a part of my life since I was born. My parents got married there when my mom was pregnant with me (Beach and Yacht Club in '95) so really, since I was born, I've been going to Disney. 
I hope to be an Imagineer when I grow up. A showwriter specifically. I'm currently writing a novel called 'Unforgettable: A Tale of a Disney World'. If you want to know more, just leave me a message!
Always looking for more Florida teens so leave me a message. And even if you don't live in Florida, always looking to make new friends!


----------



## SNES

I'm Steve, I'm new here obviously. Hope 2 have fun on the boards.


----------



## Tricycle

SNES said:


> I'm Steve, I'm new here obviously. Hope 2 have fun on the boards.



Sweet name, dude.


----------



## minniemouse440044

yo yo yo, hey noobs, im rachel, 16, supa fly..

get to know me


----------



## aarxbear

hey guys! I havnt been here in a long time!


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> hey guys! I havnt been here in a long time!


I thought you died or something. xD


----------



## aarxbear

StitchfansJr said:


> I thought you died or something. xD


I did die. But I survived. hahahaha


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> I did die. But I survived. hahahaha


well, that's good. ;D


----------



## aarxbear

StitchfansJr said:


> well, that's good. ;D



yes it is. how have you been?


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> yes it is. how have you been?


Good, I suppose. xD

just so we don't get too ~off topic:
I'm Allison, I'm turning 16 in July. My favorite bands are The Academy Is/We The Kings/NeverShoutNever! and Cobra Starship.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

johnsonmatt3 said:


> Hey everyone, this is matt, Im 14 and I have been on disboards for about a year and a half but never really went on the teens board. One of these days Im going to work on a cruise ship for 10 years and then spend the rest of my working life at disney, dont know where but anywhere in disney is awsome right?, But Im hoping to work somewhere in disney world that way I dont have to move after my cruise job.
> 
> 
> thats me in the morning without the coffee part!!!





Tricycle said:


> I have been posting in here for a little while now but I only just noticed this thread.
> 
> I joined the DIS Boards about a week ago now, I think. I am 17 years old and I've been a big Disney fan all my life. I've heard of the DIS Boards before, of course (what Disney fan with an internet connection hasn't?) but I had never joined because I don't normally like forums and internet communities that much. I've found that they usually kind of harbour people who are a bit grouchy and negative. But then one day when I felt like talking with other Disney fans (I don't know any in my personal life except for my family) I decided to join up, because, hey, it's a Disney fan community right? The people here have gotta be positive, happy folks.
> 
> So now I'm here. I didn't see the Teen Disney board earlier on but now I think more than half of my posts are in here (of course, that's not really very many posts but I'm sure I'll have many more before too long). You seem like a nice bunch of kids and I'll be sure to stick around!
> 
> I don't know that I can write much more about myself just in a summary; I think that if you're interested about the sort of guy I am, that'll just come out more in my regular posts than it would if I posted a summary/list like "hey sup i like football baseball star trek winnie the pooh and mark twain." I do like all of those things, but I like many more things too and besides, just listing stuff about yourself, while sometimes fun, doesn't give anybody a much insight into you, I find.
> 
> But then again, you might not want to know anything about me so if I don't post a list, I'm helping you out there too: now you don't have to deal with an annoying list of stuff about me!
> 
> So, I hope to make lots of great friends around here! See you on the boards!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and my name is Tricycle because I like nostalgic stuff that I remember from when I was a little kid, like tricycles. It was also the only name that I tried that wasn't taken yet lol.





DisneyWriter627 said:


> Hi guys! My name is Allison, I'm 14, and I live in South Florida, so I've been to Disney probably over 100 times! Like many other teens on this board, Disney has been a part of my life since I was born. My parents got married there when my mom was pregnant with me (Beach and Yacht Club in '95) so really, since I was born, I've been going to Disney.
> I hope to be an Imagineer when I grow up. A showwriter specifically. I'm currently writing a novel called 'Unforgettable: A Tale of a Disney World'. If you want to know more, just leave me a message!
> Always looking for more Florida teens so leave me a message. And even if you don't live in Florida, always looking to make new friends!





SNES said:


> I'm Steve, I'm new here obviously. Hope 2 have fun on the boards.



welcome new people :]



StitchfansJr said:


> Good, I suppose. xD
> 
> just so we don't get too ~off topic:
> I'm Allison, I'm turning 16 in July. My favorite bands are The Academy Is/We The Kings/NeverShoutNever! and Cobra Starship.



ditto to all of that except my name's ellie and change nsn to 3OH!3


----------



## gaganbal

I am a newbie here. Searching new things is one of my hobby.I have visited the site and find too interesting. It was not to hard to be registered as there is in other sites.I like forum discussion since people can share their views and ideas to others.They can give comments on others topic and suggest them.


----------



## lnfan4life

The name's Andrew... Born in Dallas, Texas.
Moved to alliance, Ohio when i was 3, then to Erie, Pennsylvania when i was 12. Now 14 in the ninth grade. Going to the World for the third time in 28 days to escape the snow. i'm a newbie here


----------



## lnfan4life

DisneyWriter627 said:


> Hi guys! My name is Allison, I'm 14, and I live in South Florida, so I've been to Disney probably over 100 times! Like many other teens on this board, Disney has been a part of my life since I was born. My parents got married there when my mom was pregnant with me (Beach and Yacht Club in '95) so really, since I was born, I've been going to Disney.
> I hope to be an Imagineer when I grow up. A showwriter specifically. I'm currently writing a novel called 'Unforgettable: A Tale of a Disney World'. If you want to know more, just leave me a message!
> Always looking for more Florida teens so leave me a message. And even if you don't live in Florida, always looking to make new friends!



14 and writing a novel? nice


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Welcome all new people.

I'm not new, but I'll introduce myself to all of you that are!

I'm Kelsi. I'm 16, my birthday is in August. I live in Louisiana (Geaux Saints & Tigers!) 

I've been to Disney 4 times, we're going for the first time during Christmas in December, I can't wait.

I went my first time when I was about 11, then 13, 14, & 15.


----------



## life of the party

hi kelsi! nice to meet you! (; hahah


i'll reintroduce myself as well 

helloooo, i'm katie. i turned 15 in december & i'm a freshman. i love in pennsylvania and am currently buried under around 4 feet of snow. i love the dis and all of my friends on here. i will talk to anyone about pretty much anything so feel free  i love having disers on facebook so don't be shy to ask me for my link (through pm of course ) i adore all things disney and according to my dispal rachel i am psychic! hahahaha! my next disney trip is going to be in august at the french quarters


----------



## dancer067

Hi everyone! Welc ome to the DIS! I'm sure you'll have tons of fun!


----------



## Reptar.

Hello.
I am Reptar.


----------



## thisonegirl

Hi, I'm Sarah.

Now you echo...

"Hi Sarah."

*cough* ECHO!

Anyway, I am 13, turning 14 next month. My grandparents live near Orlando, so I go to WDW quite often. My Grandpa worked their for a while. I've been a Disney fan ever since I can remember. I absolutely LOVE Disney, and if you're someone my age who loves Disney, and I talk to you in person, I'll jump up and down like the weirdo I am.  I enjoy acting and singing(I know...it sounds so cliche)and playing the piano. Er...is that all?*scratches head*

And my friend is making me an amazing Disney poster to hang in my room! I love her...


----------



## dancer067

echo, "hi sara!" 

welcome to the DIS!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Reptar. said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I am Reptar.



Hi Hannah!


----------



## McQuack

hey what's up i'm mcquack. i dunno how much i'll post here but i like the dis boards. pretty nice big community going on


----------



## dhiwannabe

Hi, I'm dhiwannabe. I live in Tampa, about an hour away from the World, and my dad and I drive over all the time! I practically grew up there, we go so much--it is my second home. I have lots in common with my dad--we read the same books (my username is from one of our faves, Kingdom Keepers), watch pretty much the same movies (minus the DCOMS and romances), and love the same type of humor. You could call me a hopeless romantic, meaning that I do believe in true love and soulmates, and I follow fictional ships like they're my lifeblood. Also a lover of well-done musical chick flicks and a closet Disney Channel freak. Peace out!


----------



## Disney Hev

Hi i'm Heather
I've been on since yesterday
So bit of a newbee 
I'm going WDW in the summer 4 3 weeks
Can't wait
Who else is going in the summer?
xxx


----------



## dancer067

Hi! Welcome to the DIS! Your WDW vacation is coming up soon! For 3 weeks? That's awesome!!! Unfortunatley, Im not going this summer. What hotel will you be staying at?


----------



## disash6

hi im ashlynn im 13 i have been reading disboards for as long as i can remember but just created an account!o and i have been to disney  world 4 or 5 times


----------



## dancer067

Hi Ashlynn! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## DopeyLvr

Hi! I've been a disney addic since before i was born.  I've been to WDW 31 times including when i was in my mom's tummy.  I've been one 1 cruise and going on another one this summer.


----------



## Lil.Sweet.Heart

Hey.
I'm Sarah,
I'm 17.
I've been reading the DIS boards for quite a while now and have just decided to finally sign up.
I was a member of the VMK forums while the game was still on and I use my VMK username for pretty much every Disney related site I join.
I like meeting new people so if you ever want to talk just send me a message.


----------



## dancer067

Hi guys! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## mariahlane21

Hey, im mariah and i have loveddd disney for like everr


----------



## Hey_ItsTaylor

Hey!
I'm Taylor, new to DIS...
hope to get to know you guys!


----------



## seaturtledude

Hi everyone, 
I'm seaturtledude, haven't posted since back in late august, was trying to focus on my schoolwork. everything's going really well in school, so i figure it's time for me to start posting again!  

-sea


----------



## dancer067

Hi guys welcome, and welcome back ;]


----------



## grandfloluver

Howdy!!  
I'm Hannah and I go to WDW every Oct!!  it's my home away from home!!   I also luv to cheer for my school!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

hey!

Welcome everybody.

 I'm Victoria, Vicky for short.


----------



## Pancakes

Hellooo, my name is Melissa.
I'm 18, and I'm going to Disney in June.
I have some posts, but I don't think I ever introduced myself.

Well, hi


----------



## grandfloluver

how do u put pics in ur signature? thx


----------



## SilverSynchro919

Hi!  I'm Abby...I'm pretty new to the DIS boards, even as just a reader.  I'm 18 and I'm headed to WDW on March 13 for the sixth time =]


----------



## dancer067

Hi everyone! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## froggy5657

grandfloluver said:


> how do u put pics in ur signature? thx



Hi and welcome. 
You can get answers to most of your tech questions on the tech forum.
But basically, you upload the image to a site like photobucket. Then copy teh IMG URL they provide, it will look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




if you paste the image code into your post it will show up a an image.


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Hello! I'm Kayla, and I'm a HUGE band geek! Music is my passion.  I play clarinet in the band, and piano and guitar outside of school.


----------



## HP&WDWobsessed

Hey guys I'm Hannah!  I love Harry Potter, disney, dance, volleyball, and field hockey!  I'm in 7th grade, birthday is May 27th, and I live with my mom, dad, brother, sister, and dog!


----------



## Alton.cedric

Introduce yourself with your English name, and people will attach the honorific or give you a nickname on their own.


----------



## baxterbaker

hi all members!
 I'm Baxter baker. New to this forum. Hope I would enjoy my stay here


----------



## minniemouse440044

Alton.cedric said:


> Introduce yourself with your English name, and people will attach the honorific or give you a nickname on their own.



who the hell are you and what the hell do you keep talking about?


----------



## Pearls

minniemouse440044 said:


> who the hell are you and what the hell do you keep talking about?


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> who the hell are you and what the hell do you keep talking about?



honestly. not one of his posts have made the least bit of sense. it's not even a fun troll


----------



## peacelove&disney

Hiya, my name is Kayah and I am a disneyholic. :]
I'm new, and I don't know what to say soooo yeah.


----------



## dancer067

Hi everyone! Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Courtney The Dino

Hello Hello! I'm Courtney i'll be turning 13 soon. My favorite color is purple and my favorite character is mulan.
I have 3 brothers and 1 pet rock. I am very random and most people say i say "stupid things".


----------



## SailorPlutos♥

Hey Im Megan, im extremely crazy and im described as strange too often. my fave disney character is Pluto and im ubsessed with helping the invoronment and that stuff.


----------



## TheTrixster

Hi there fellow DISers! 

I'm not NEW to the DIS, I was Trixielexi, but as I was like...13 when I made it, I have forgotten how to log into the email I gave it. >.>

I was a VMK vet- ever since the first day.
I adore Disney, theatre, and stupid comdies such as The Hangover, I Love You Man, and Role Models. :]


----------



## disneylove'94

Hi guys!! :]

I'm new to the board and I just wanted to say hi! Umm, my name is Ashlee and I love Disney.  Everything Disney. I want to become a Hotel Manager at Disney World when I'm older..yep, so I guess that's it. :]


----------



## Clarinetbabe95

hey, the names hannah or han, w/e works

im 15
i leave for disney thursday morning!!
i love disney lol
i have 2 brothers- 4, 2 months and a sis- 11
i play clarinet, marching band


----------



## snugwug

Hi I am Mackenzie/Kenzie/Kenz

Age- 16 (17 on May 27th)
Born-in Johannesburg, South Africa(lived there till August 8, 2009)
Live- St. John's, Newfoundland & Labrador
Grade- Finishing 11th (Class of 2011)
Sibs- 1 younger Brother who is 15
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue/Grey
Fav Disney Movie: The Lion King
Favorite Disney Park- The Animal Kingdom
Fav Disney Character- Mickey Mouse


Oh and I will be going to WDW for my 2nd time in October and staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. =)


----------



## LittleMissMusical

hello, my name is megan and i am a disney addict
(hello megan)

i've been on DisBoards for a while(not too long tho) but never rly looked at the stickies. im in HS and live in neverland(i wish). i preform in community theatre and have been in a few off broadway productions. i live for theatre and the jonas brothers. so yea...


----------



## Fatphil32

I haven't been on in at least a few months...

John..16..Bloomington, IN..I only play soccer now..I work at Mcdonald's lol..I want to attend Xavier University or Indiana University..sophomore in HS..drive a 2009 toyota yaris sedan..yep haha


----------



## minniemouse440044

Fatphil32 said:


> I haven't been on in at least a few months...
> 
> John..16..Bloomington, IN..I only play soccer now..I work at Mcdonald's lol..I want to attend Xavier University or Indiana University..sophomore in HS..drive a 2009 toyota yaris sedan..yep haha



totes didnt know you played soccer.


----------



## day_dreamer

hello

my name is sophie i am 14 (i hope i'm not too young) and live in the u.k

i love disney so much and am going to california for the first time in 8 days!


----------



## lost-in-stereo

Hey everyone  I'm Ellen-Marie & I'm now 16. I also swim on my school's team now. Some people might remember me, I was Kairi-Angel here and on VMK (as well as iEyeliner on VMK  ) but I completely forgot my old password so I made this new username  Great to be back!


----------



## dancer067

hi everyone! welcome to the DIS! :]


----------



## MsBelle

Hey everyone!! My name is Kaitlin and in September (or December) we will be going to WDW for the fourth time!!


----------



## wishing.upon.a.star

Hi everyone! My names Melissa and I LOVE Disney...(as pretty much everyone else does lol)


----------



## Kellybelly777

Heyy peoples im kelly, dancer4lifes (caseys) younger sister!!!


----------



## twitterpated_cookiez

hey, my name is michelle and i love disney, and obsess over pretty much every thing i get into ( kingdom hearts, pokemon, percy jackson, ect )


----------



## The Gang Of Five

Hi everyone! I'm Stitch, and I'm a member of The Gang Of Five, a group of five friend's who've known each other since middle school/ninth grade. We're all high school juniors now, and just starting to plan our high school graduation trip, which you'll probably hear a lot more about over the course of the next year or so. In the interest of safety, I'm keeping my name and the names of my friends confidential (you can never be to careful on the World Wide Web!), and instead, I'm using codenames from Lilo and Stitch (my FAVORITE movie!). Can't wait to hear from everyone!

Thanks!
Stitch


----------



## The Gang Of Five

snugwug said:


> Hi I am Mackenzie/Kenzie/Kenz
> 
> Age- 16 (17 on May 27th)
> Born-in Johannesburg, South Africa(lived there till August 8, 2009)
> Live- St. John's, Newfoundland & Labrador
> Grade- Finishing 11th (Class of 2011)
> Sibs- 1 younger Brother who is 15
> Hair: Red
> Eyes: Blue/Grey
> Fav Disney Movie: The Lion King
> Favorite Disney Park- The Animal Kingdom
> Fav Disney Character- Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> Oh and I will be going to WDW for my 2nd time in October and staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. =)


Go Class of 2011!!!! WOOOOT!!!


----------



## sabres2580

Hey im Brandon..I havent been on in a while lol

Name:Brandon
City: Buffalo, NY
Age:16
Car: 2008 Ford Mustang (My Parents love me) 
Interests: Golf and Tennis
Times Ive been to Disney: 30+
Favourite Artist: Drake or Lil Wayne
Something different: Orignally from Canada!!! 
What I want to be when i Grow up: Pilot
Favourite Thing to do: Travel!

Did I miss anything? lol


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hey new people
Welcome to the DIS
I'm Ellie and I love Hello Kitty, Back To The Future and a crap load of bands I can't be bothered mentioning 
Oh and I'm from the UK


----------



## StitchfansJr

^
That is my facebook twin. ;D We were born on the same day. 

I'm Allison/Allie. I'm from Illinois and...I like music. And coke. ;D


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

StitchfansJr said:


> ^
> That is my facebook twin. ;D We were born on the same day.
> 
> I'm Allison/Allie. I'm from Illinois and...I like music. And coke. ;D


Hahah xD
Oh and I also like music and coke too xD


----------



## disneedust1429

a


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

It is I. The infamous (drumroll) matt. D


----------



## StitchfansJr

^
HAI, you came back. xD


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

yupp


----------



## The Scientist

Eh...Hi. I'm Liam, I guess. I'm new, obviously. My interests include Chaos Theory, Number Theory, Genetics, that sort of thing. I'm also a skeptic, and of course I LOVE Disney parks.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

The Scientist said:


> Eh...Hi. I'm Liam, I guess. I'm new, obviously. My interests include Chaos Theory, Number Theory, Genetics, that sort of thing. I'm also a skeptic, and of course I LOVE Disney parks.


So you like science then? xD


----------



## The Scientist

Disney Princess Elli said:


> So you like science then? xD


Yep.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

The Scientist said:


> Yep.


Awesome.


----------



## chip+dalefreak

soccercruiser87 said:


> There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.
> 
> So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.



 hi i"m chloe i want to know how to post things i just got one today so im new to all this stuff


----------



## rentayenta

chip+dalefreak said:


> hi i"m chloe i want to know how to post things i just got one today so im new to all this stuff






Hi Chloe.


----------



## gabbers123

soccercruiser87 said:


> There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.
> 
> So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.





 Hey! I'm Gabby! I just got mine today.


----------



## chip+dalefreak

Geniefan said:


> Hi, i'm Katelyn. i joined last october but didn't go on for a few months until april when i had my trip to disney, then pretty much after my trip i came over here but didn't introduce myself ( i think it was because i was too shy   )




I am Chloe this is my first day on the Dis Boards so i'm new at all this stuff but now i'm like adicted to it  well good bye.


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

hola. 
i'm not really new, i just have a new username because my old email account got deleted. 
soo, anyways, I'm Haylea.
and i like purple, dinosaurs, and watches.
and purple dinosaurs wearing watches.


----------



## royalclaymore

Hi I am Royal!
Please to meet you..
I just graduated from college!


----------



## testtrack95

Hey I'm Chloe from the UK. I joint a while ago but just been lurking and too shy to post. But brought iPod and eticket the other day so access to the Dis is really easy now for me  So anyways,"hi" everyone


----------



## Misskate2015

Hey!  I'm Kate! I'm new to the boards but have been lurking for a while. 


----------



## dancer067

Hi everyone! Welcome to the TB :]


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

Welcomee guys 

I'm Helen, not been around for a while....again
I really need to spend more time on here haha!


----------



## adamsclanjr

I'm Audrey. My mom stumbled across DISboards, and I essentially piggy-backed my way here lol


----------



## Pearls

hi, im going to reintroduce myself, because my introduction is on page 2 and from 2008. 

well, my name is paula. i'm eighteen, going on nineteen this summer. i'm currently a freshman in college, majoring in hospitality management, which is pretty much a fancy way to say hotel, restaurant, resort, cruise, golf club etc etc management. 
my favorite bands/musicians are gorillaz, the strokes, la roux, justice, daft punk and kid cudi. some of my favorite films are breakfast at tiffanys, the notebook, pride and prejudice (newish version w/ keira knightley), finding nemo, the aristocats, pirates of the caribbean, and peter pan (live action version w/ jeremy sumpter)
these are my favorite smilies: 
i love fashion, tattoos and piercings, hello kitty and italian food aka carbs. 

so there is just a little about me for those of you who are curious, or don't know me, or dont care, or whatev.


weeee!
ps welcome to all the new people.


----------



## ishbit92

Hi people!

I'm Kelsey, and I've been a member of this site for a while, but I haven't visited it or posted until now. I am 17 years old and a senior in high school...I graduate very soon (and I'm VERY excited, haa). 

I've been to Disney 4 times in my life, and I'm a big fan!!

-My family went once to DW when I was like 3. So I don't remember much except for the fact that I punched Mickey in the face because I was scared of him (poor Mickey, lol!)

-I went to DL when I was seven. It was fun!

-My family went to DW and Universal and the Disney cruise when I was 11. I loved the cruise.

-Just went in August to DL with my family. I liked it a lot because now that I'm older, my brother and I (he's 15) go out on our own and check out the park! 

-My family is going again to DL in about a month. I'm super excited!!!


----------



## HMTQ - Madge

Hi! 

I'm referred to by Madge by most online. It's nice to be here!


----------



## RAK128

I am Rachel and I am pretty new...

But I'm going to disney in 2 weeks and 5 days!!! <3


----------



## Pink_Belle

Hi there! Time to re-introduce myself, as I have not been on the board in several months. My name is Emily . I'm 17-about-to-be-18, and almost finished with my second semester at a community college. I leave for WDW in 41 days (...I think that's correct anyway), and I'm super excited about that. I like to read .


----------



## Smiley.Socks

welcome everyone. :]
I think I'm gonna introduce myself again, since I haven't for a while. 
I'm Elin, I'm 14 from Wales. 
I like music, my favourite bands are stereophonics, the fray, one republic, the who, the strokes, the libertines, bruce springsteen, florence + the machine, all time low and manic street preachers. 
My favourite movies are the notebook, oliver and company, forest gump and back to the future. 
My parents are dvc members at okw, that's my favourite disney resort place thing.
Um, yeah. that's it. ok.


----------



## bombygriz

Sam, 14, NH, USA. Female lol. Cruising June 26, 2011 on the Dream. I'm really into theater, will be going to college for it. 

Anyone into CATS?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Smiley.Socks said:


> welcome everyone. :]
> I think I'm gonna introduce myself again, since I haven't for a while.
> I'm Elin, I'm 14 from Wales.
> I like music, my favourite bands are stereophonics, the fray, one republic, the who, the strokes, the libertines, bruce springsteen, florence + the machine, all time low and manic street preachers.
> My favourite movies are the notebook, oliver and company, forest gump and back to the future.
> My parents are dvc members at okw, that's my favourite disney resort place thing.
> Um, yeah. that's it. ok.


Why is ATL so far down on the list, Elin? :/

And hola new people 
I'm Ellie, I'm 15, I'm English.
I love Hello Kitty, coke, We The Kings, The Script, Gossip Girl and bunch of other stuff that I can't be bothered to mention.
:]


----------



## mtschopp

Hi everyone 
My name is Megan.
I'm 19, but soon to be 20 in May.
Right now I'm in college going for a degree in Public Relations.
I'm a huge Disney fan! I really would love to do the college program one day if I can. I've been to Disney World 15 times and it will soon be going on 16. I also would love to work for Disney in the future. That is my dream job.
I like to travel to new places.
I listen to all sorts of music.
& I am in a sorority: Alpha Sigma Tau.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Why is ATL so far down on the list, Elin? :/
> 
> And hola new people
> I'm Ellie, I'm 15, I'm English.
> I love Hello Kitty, coke, We The Kings, The Script, Gossip Girl and bunch of other stuff that I can't be bothered to mention.
> :]



why isn't ATL on your list at all, Ellie? :/


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Smiley.Socks said:


> why isn't ATL on your list at all, Ellie? :/


I did say and other stuff I couldn't be bothered mentioning. xD

Okay so new people: I also love All Time Low as well okay. ;D


----------



## Nibs:TheLostGIRL

Hi everybody! I'm brandy new here, came across this while looking for Disney forums and liked what I saw. Anyways! Nibs is my screen name and it's what I like to go by- I often get called it by my friends and would like to be called it on here as well, so that way I can keep some form of anonymity! But, I get called this due to the Lost Boy on Peter Pan because A. I get told I remind my family and friends of Nibs and B. I have a love for the Lost Boys and Peter Pan due to my own want of never wanting to grow up. Other than that though, I don't know really know what to put, it's clear that I love Disney- I want to work there someday- and The Little Mermaid is my ALL time favorite. Now I'm just trying to find my way around here.

So let's talk, that way you can REALLY get to know me!


----------



## DisneyCoops

Hey I am also new here!! I am from chitown and found about these boards through a disney college program post on facebook haha.  
Anyways can't wait to go to disney in august!


----------



## lifisood

Hi I am Lif.
I love to be positive everyday  I just joined this forum yesterday.


----------



## tiggertail luver

Hello im Maisy. I'm new to disboard but my parents are soo not. I think it is what keeps my mom sane.


----------



## gatorsfan

lol im me and i get board alot so i come on here and im not very new any more  my name is classified my age is classified where i live is also classified so please dont ask..


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Nibs:TheLostGIRL said:


> Hi everybody! I'm brandy new here, came across this while looking for Disney forums and liked what I saw. Anyways! Nibs is my screen name and it's what I like to go by- I often get called it by my friends and would like to be called it on here as well, so that way I can keep some form of anonymity! But, I get called this due to the Lost Boy on Peter Pan because A. I get told I remind my family and friends of Nibs and B. I have a love for the Lost Boys and Peter Pan due to my own want of never wanting to grow up. Other than that though, I don't know really know what to put, it's clear that I love Disney- I want to work there someday- and The Little Mermaid is my ALL time favorite. Now I'm just trying to find my way around here.
> 
> So let's talk, that way you can REALLY get to know me!





DisneyCoops said:


> Hey I am also new here!! I am from chitown and found about these boards through a disney college program post on facebook haha.
> Anyways can't wait to go to disney in august!





lifisood said:


> Hi I am Lif.
> I love to be positive everyday  I just joined this forum yesterday.





tiggertail luver said:


> Hello im Maisy. I'm new to disboard but my parents are soo not. I think it is what keeps my mom sane.





gatorsfan said:


> Hey well I'm me haha. I get bored a lot so I come to the DIS. I'm not really new anymore since I've been here since December. Sorry, but I don't feel safe telling everyone my name, age, and where I live in.



Welcome everyone.


----------



## linda11022

I am new...I wanna say Hello to everybody


----------



## gatorsfan

linda11022 said:


> I am new...I wanna say Hello to everybody



welcome


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

-


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I don't know if I've ever posted on this thread, buuuuuuuuuuuuuut...

I'm Kody. I'm 15. I have an odd fascination with the south even though Disneyland is the furthest south I've ever been. I love to write and read. I'll read anything if it's good. My favorite band is Panic! At The Disco and Brendon Urie is my major celebrity crush (but Spencer Smith is creeping his way in too!). And that's all you need to know c: If you want to know more, ask. I'll probably tell you ;D


----------



## heyitsga

hey im grace! im 15 and i live in pennnsylvania.  i love disney world it's my favorite place in the entire world! my favorite color is pinkkkk, i *love* the jonas brothers, aandd thats pretty much it! haha. im hopefullly going to disney world this summer but we'll seee   okk so bye!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

heyitsga said:


> hey im grace! im 15 and i live in pennnsylvania.  i love disney world it's my favorite place in the entire world! my favorite color is pinkkkk, i *love* the jonas brothers, aandd thats pretty much it! haha. im hopefullly going to disney world this summer but we'll seee   okk so bye!



hey! welcome to the dis. You'll really like it here!


----------



## LondonUnderground

LondonUnderground said:


> Heyy everyone i'm Eimear! I live in the UK!





Smiley.Socks said:


> Hi Eimear.
> Very cool name.
> I'm Elin, from Waaales.


AHAHA THAT WAS SO LONG AGO :')


Disney Princess Elli said:


> Hey new people
> I'm Ellie
> I'm from England
> I love Disney, obviously
> I lovelovelove The Script ♥
> *I love Twilight *
> I'm 14/nearly 15


LOLELLIE. you hate twilight now right?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

LondonUnderground said:


> AHAHA THAT WAS SO LONG AGO :')
> 
> LOLELLIE. you hate twilight now right?


OMG I WAS 14. i'm 16 in 2 months xD
how did you even find that? 
and i hate the films (well, new moon wasn't as bad as twilight) and the hype over the books
but i quite like the actual books


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I don't believe I have ever posted on this thread so here it goes!

I am Robin, and I am 17 years old. I turn 18 on June 12th 2010, around 43 days away.
I am a Twilight fan, and a Michael Jackson fan. I love all kinds of music, and I am a diehard romantic. I have watched more romance movies than I can possibly count. (The irony is that I have never had a real romance of my own, so it's kind of like torture. I guess I'm a masochist...)

Anywho, I plan on going to Junior College for two years and moving to Florida and hopefully working in Disney World. I plan on majoring in General Education because I want to be a teacher. My dream job is being a wedding planner at Disney World, and that is my ultimate goal career wise.

I am going to Disney World the first two weeks of June to celebrate my birthday, and soon after I will be getting my tattoo. More specifically on June 25th, 2010 to commerate Michael Jackson's death, as he has touched my heart in many ways.

I've never had a whole lot of friends in high school, I am shy, and people mistake me for being snobby or stuck up. I'm so far from stuck up it's insane, but very few attempt to get to know me, and find out who I really am. I am looking forward to college and hopefully breaking out of my shell as a new start.


----------



## bongoboy

Hey, my name is Mark and I'm a 17 year old Disney fan from Canada!! 

Happy day everyone!


----------



## aherzog

WELL HERE IT GOES

i am  amanda andi had an old account but it won't log in any more
i am sisters with someone on this site (she won't let me say who it is though)


----------



## LondonUnderground

Disney Princess Elli said:


> OMG I WAS 14. i'm 16 in 2 months xD
> how did you even find that?
> and i hate the films (well, new moon wasn't as bad as twilight) and the hype over the books
> but i quite like the actual books



it was in reply to my first ever post :')

i just searched my name on this thread


----------



## heyitsga

i think i may have already done this but im not sure... 

anyways, im grace and im 15!  im nice so talk to me!


----------



## fabulousoldshoes

I might have done this back when I first joined but anyway I'm Breanna and I'm 14


----------



## jaynes

hi im Jay-arr !
I've been here for almost two months .


----------



## websitekid

Hey all, I'm a college student who just got done taking a course on WDW, and we actually got to go study in the Reedy Creek Improvement District. Anyway, if you all have any questions I would be glad to answer them... ask about anything Disney!


----------



## mich20

Hi,

I'm Michaela.. "Mich" for short.. 

I am new here but I'm aware about Disney 
Well, I do hope we can get along just fine. 

Thanks! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Misskate2015

Heeyyy!! I think i already did this but oh well!  I'm Kate, I'm 14.  kinda new to the boards & i can't wait to talk to some of u!


----------



## roilion94

Hi everyone I'm Andler and I am fifteen.  My family and I first went to WDW three years ago and have gone every year since and am going next month starting the 18th.


----------



## slightlyvolcom

Hi, I'm Jesse. I'm 17 and call Sin City my home. I'm hopefully going to Disneyland next month.
I'm down to make some new friends on here so hit me up! Or get at my Twitter @slightlyvolcom


----------



## Thumper01

HI, i'm Maddie


----------



## FrolloFanatic

Hey all!  I'm Danny from NJ, in search of some Disney-loving friends!  PM me!  I love to write, draw, play music, play soccer and act


----------



## disneyloz1993

Hi, My name is Lauren.
I am new to the Disboards however i have been to WDW 6 times now and it will be my 7th time this summer.
Im from England and i get on with everyone  thankyou  xx


----------



## mstinson14

lauren!!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

hiiii!!
i'm not exactly new here. i've been here for a loooong time. but i've been real busy with school, so i haven't been on here in a while. since last summer i think. so i guess i should REintroduce myself..haha

my name is julie. i'm 20 years old..just finished my sophomore year in college. um, i don't know what else to say..haha. so hey everyone!


----------



## mirandaperez10

hi my name is miranda im 17 and from texas


----------



## tinkerKaos89

hi!! im kaos (yes just like chaos) i will be 21 years young next month  but still feel like im 15 lol. i figured it was  due time for me to join a disney forum seeing as i obsessivly check mouseplanet.  haha.  im an annual disneyland resort anaheim visitor. every year since 95. i reside in the SF bay area of Cali. i get along with everyone. im a punk raver juggalette disney freak (yes its possible)  nice to meet you haha harry potter > twilight x 100000006945845 just had to put that  since it seems like every1 on here states how they feel about twilight lol

top 5 obsession list (subject to change)
1 gwar
2 all things disney
3 the SF rave scene
4 authority zero
5 .......shoes

lets chat =)


----------



## Hauntedmansion13

Hi I'm Chase

I am a haunted mansion expert.

I have been here for 3 or 4 months.

Even though I have never done teen Disney. I have red hair and am glad to help any body!


----------



## WestCOT

Hauntedmansion13 said:


> Hi I'm Chase
> 
> I am a haunted mansion expert.
> 
> I have been here for 3 or 4 months.
> 
> Even though I have never done teen Disney. I have red hair and am glad to help any body!



teen disney is the best, bro

be sure to stick around. keep it alive in here lol


----------



## big_thunder_girl

My name is Abby....And i am Abby.


----------



## KidGoofy

Well my name is Tom
I am 18
I am from New Jersey
I like to Fist Pump and Frolic like a guido...but I am not one and never will be
I drive a sweet 2000 Green Saturn Station Wagon...lol
I play the guitar and ukulele
I like to cover popular songs with my guitar
Making movies and music is my passion
I am a huge Jason Mraz fan
I hate how people assume people are gay if they like any type of music besides rap and hip-hop
I pretty much only listen to Acoustic Rock, Classic Rock, and Pop Rock
I love going to concerts
I'm going to WDW June 18th to the 27th and will be staying at the Contemporary DVC
I can go on and on about myself but I will let you try and get to know me
Please feel free to talk to me anytime...I am really a sweet guy


----------



## DISKATER69

KidGoofy said:


> Well my name is Tom
> I am 18
> I am from New Jersey
> I like to Fist Pump and Frolic like a guido...but I am not one and never will be
> I drive a sweet 2000 Green Saturn Station Wagon...lol
> I play the guitar and ukulele
> I like to cover popular songs with my guitar
> Making movies and music is my passion
> I am a huge Jason Mraz fan
> *I hate how people assume people are gay if they like any type of music besides rap and hip-hop*
> I pretty much only listen to Acoustic Rock, Classic Rock, and Pop Rock
> I love going to concerts
> I'm going to WDW June 18th to the 27th and will be staying at the Contemporary DVC
> I can go on and on about myself but I will let you try and get to know me
> Please feel free to talk to me anytime...I am really a sweet guy



What? Who says that? I don't listen to it either and people definitely don't think I'm gay... lol


----------



## EpicDisneyFreak

Hi! My name is Josephine (some people call me Jo, I'm not fussed either way)
I'm 15, and I live in the UK ( bummer  )
I found out about and joined the DISboards a few days ago. I seriously couldn't have found it sooner! Finally, a place to chat to people all over the world who are just as nuts about Disney as I am!
I've been on it pretty much 24/7 since I joined.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

KidGoofy said:


> Well my name is Tom
> I am 18
> I am from New Jersey
> *I like to Fist Pump and Frolic like a guido...but I am not one and never will be*
> I drive a sweet 2000 Green Saturn Station Wagon...lol
> I play the guitar and ukulele
> I like to cover popular songs with my guitar
> Making movies and music is my passion
> I am a huge Jason Mraz fan
> I hate how people assume people are gay if they like any type of music besides rap and hip-hop
> I pretty much only listen to Acoustic Rock, Classic Rock, and Pop Rock
> I love going to concerts
> I'm going to WDW June 18th to the 27th and will be staying at the Contemporary DVC
> I can go on and on about myself but I will let you try and get to know me
> Please feel free to talk to me anytime...I am really a sweet guy



ahahaha!! jersey fist pump!!


----------



## KidGoofy

JulielovesDisney said:


> ahahaha!! jersey fist pump!!


WE DONT PUMP OUR GAS WE PUMP OUR FIST...JERSEY!!!!!! lol


----------



## JulielovesDisney

KidGoofy said:


> WE DONT PUMP OUR GAS WE PUMP OUR FIST...JERSEY!!!!!! lol



heck yeahhh!!! jersey all day 'errr day!! hahaha


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Hi i'm Christi. I've been on here for almost a year (in october).
I love all music but rap and some hip hop.
My home is Disney World. I go at least once a year, and sometimes twice.
I play clarinet, some piano, and i'm working on the guitar.
uhhh....what else? lol I can go on but I won't


----------



## TianaLove

Uh i'm Olivia, I just started today... I'm 15. I live in Georgia. and uh yeah  Princess Tiana owns.


----------



## DisneySpike

Hey, I'm Steff somewhat new to these boards. I've been lurking for a bit. I'm hopefully applying to work at WDW next year. And that it!


----------



## froggy5657

Welcome!


----------



## DisneySpike

Thanks!

P.S totally unrelated my puppies name is Gibson.


----------



## thetallone

Hello, everybody! I'm also a teen and in love with Disney!  
I've also been to Disney only once! Plan to go back as many times as I can when I'm older! If I had a chance to live at Disney I seriously would. XD


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

thetallone said:


> Hello, everybody! I'm also a teen and in love with Disney!
> I've also been to Disney only once! Plan to go back as many times as I can when I'm older! If I had a chance to live at Disney I seriously would. XD



HEY!!! WELCOME 2 the boards! Itz good to meet u. hehehehe. 

PS- Everyone one the board knows I'm the crazy one.


----------



## DisneySpike

PeterPanPatrick said:


> HEY!!! WELCOME 2 the boards! Itz good to meet u. hehehehe.
> 
> PS- Everyone one the board knows I'm the crazy one.



Once I get on the boards a bit more I'll probably top you on the crazy level so soak it up whille you can.

As well WELCOME. Good to meet you.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

okay well my names Lizzy.....I live in florida....lol
ummmm I LOVE DISNEY!!! lol (=


----------



## gatorsfan

welcome to the boards!


----------



## footballizlife27

hey people! i havent been on here in like literally a year. so i just want to reintroduce myself. im Collin and im 16 years old


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

gatorsfan said:


> welcome to the boards!



thanks!!(=


----------



## MayaMayaa

heey I'm Maya, from Maryland, 14, sophmore this year..yeaaah! aha, i love disney, haha, it's my favorite place, been going since i was 6months old. uhm, i'm new to this and blah. lol. if ya wanna know something else...just ask [:


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

MayaMayaa said:


> heey I'm Maya, from Maryland, 14, sophmore this year..yeaaah! aha, i love disney, haha, it's my favorite place, been going since i was 6months old. uhm, i'm new to this and blah. lol. if ya wanna know something else...just ask [:



omg im 14 nd a sophmore too lol
oh nd my names Lizzy lol


----------



## PigletGurl

welcome newbies

im 20 1/2 years old.
live in puerto rico.
junior in college.
Disneyland freak
Star wars freak


oh yes i adore star wars hahahahahahha can u tell by my siggy?


----------



## PigletGurl

omg ididnt even mention my name

im Wanda


----------



## jbcheerchick93

HIIII everyone!!

my name is jesse. you can call me jess or jesse, and im a girl (obviously haha)
i love disney so much, and after 4 months of pestering my mom finally "surprised" me with a 7 day trip starting on july 19th!!! 
i havent been on since november but now that its summer i have more time for my obsession 
im 16, and going to be a junior at high school next year 

thsankss!


----------



## broadwaybookworm

Hello everyone!

I'm Amanda and I'm 14. I love reading, acting, and of course Disney.

I haven't been to WDW since I was 7 or 8, but I might be going for a school trip next year. My mom also said that we may be going to Disneyland this summer.


----------



## tesser21

Hellooo

I'm Emily turning 18 in August!
just joined, avid disney fan and golfer


----------



## hoddsykins

hi i'm chris or hodds to my friends, or Hoddsykins lol

i'm 15, i'm english and in my last year of high school, oh and the most important thing, i love disney, but mainly pluto


----------



## scarscar93

I'm Catherine.
I feel kind of weird replying to this since it's been a while since the last post, but it's a sticky so I think it's fine.
I have a bad lurking tendency.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

hoddsykins said:


> hi i'm chris or hodds to my friends, or Hoddsykins lol
> 
> i'm 15, i'm english and in my last year of high school, oh and the most important thing, i love disney, but mainly pluto


hey, i'm ellie.
i'm in year 11 too. 
have you finished your exams yet?

welcome to all the newbies. 
as long as you're not annoying, i'm pretty nice so you can ask me if you need help or anything. :]


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Welcome everyone!

I'm Emily, I'm 15 (almost 16), and I'll be a junior in the fall. Basically everything you need to know about me can be learned by looking at my tags or my signature (or by talking to me, if you're not annoying).


----------



## Jedi Master Yoda

My name is Dalton and this is my third day on! so yeah i am pretty new and i have no idea if i am annoying but i doubt it. I am 17 and just finished my junior year.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Hello to all the newbies out there.  I'm Kayla, 17 years old (18 in October), just graduated High School & now going to college to be the best Nurse out there.  hahah I love Disney with all my heart, my friends think I'm crazy, but they just don't understand. xD


----------



## Jedi Master Yoda

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hello to all the newbies out there.  I'm Kayla, 17 years old (18 in October), just graduated High School & now going to college to be the best Nurse out there.  hahah I love Disney with all my heart, my friends think I'm crazy, but they just don't understand. xD



I'm pretty sure i can understand Craziness. With a capital C.


----------



## Jedi Master Yoda

hoddsykins said:


> hi i'm chris or hodds to my friends, or Hoddsykins lol
> 
> i'm 15, i'm english and in my last year of high school, oh and the most important thing, i love disney, but mainly pluto



you are 15 and in your last year of high school? you must be smart.


----------



## MissDisGirl(:

Hello! 

I'm Lauren, I'll be eighteen on July 24th.
I live in a small town you've never heard of in Texas and I really, really, REALLY hope to move to Celebration before next summer.  My heart is in Florida and until my prince charming comes along, it belongs to Disney World.

I've been to Disney World once a year for the past three years and I can't wait to live closer and work there. I also have a friend who works there now. 

Hi.


----------



## rhino1241

Hi, 

I'm rhino1241 and I'm not recovering from my Disney and disboards addiction. I am also goob9954 but forgot my password (soccercruiser is there any way you can help me with that?) (If so PM me )


----------



## rhino1241

MisDisGirl what is the name of your small town, I live in Texas too


----------



## borntoloveDISNEY

I'm Tess
17 and from colorado!
Going to be a senior in the fall.
I've been obessed with disney since i was little and just got back from my 1st trip to disneyworld today! i already want to go back!


----------



## mickey'sbff

Hi, I'm Sarah and I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney World!! I haven't been here for long but you might have seen a couple of my posts somewhere on this website!


----------



## jneugs

Heyyy. I'm Jillian.
I am a true Disney Dork. 
I have been to Walt Disney World 6 times.
Never been to Disneyland. I'm going for the first time in August.


----------



## kaykay18

hi im kayla
i just created my first disboards account but i have been on here with my mom. 
big disney fan.


----------



## SonywithAChance

Hello Everyone! My name is Emily! I just joined today so I'm a bit new. However, my mother has an account on the boards, so I'm quite familiar with the threads. I'm a teen photographer, so I can't wait to start posting some of my pics! Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Cool! I <3 photography! Can't wait to see some of yours.


----------



## TylerFG

I'm Tyler. I'm 13 and I joined here a while ago because a friend on another forum recommnended me here, but I never really posted much. I've been a Disney lover for the longest time now.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

TylerFG said:


> I'm Tyler. I'm 13 and I joined here a while ago because a friend on another forum recommnended me here, but I never really posted much. I've been a Disney lover for the longest time now.



Hi!  MY name's Patrick and 13 also! (You can join me and big thunder girl's Anti-13 year old hater club thingy. Yeah, so WELCOME!!


----------



## TylerFG

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Hi!  MY name's Patrick and 13 also! (You can join me and big thunder girl's Anti-13 year old hater club thingy. Yeah, so WELCOME!!


Thanks man! Glad to see other kids my age on here!


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

TylerFG said:


> Thanks man! Glad to see other kids my age on here!



Yeah. There's not too many 13 yo around here....


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Welcome everyone!

I'll reintroduce myself
I'm Sara
I live in North Carolina
My favorite sport is baseball, and my favorite team is the NY Yankees
I'm leaving for Disney World tomorrow!
I love Disney with all my heart <3
I've been to WDW 11 times, soon to be 12
That's pretty much me



PeterPanPatrick said:


> Yeah. There's not too many 13 yo around here....



I'm 14 1/2, so I'm kinda close to 13


----------



## TylerFG

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Yeah. There's not too many 13 yo around here....


I know. But I'm fitting in so far.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

MickeyisBeast said:


> Welcome everyone!
> 
> I'll reintroduce myself
> I'm Sara
> I live in North Carolina
> My favorite sport is baseball, and my favorite team is the NY Yankees
> I'm leaving for Disney World tomorrow!
> I love Disney with all my heart <3
> I've been to WDW 11 times, soon to be 12
> That's pretty much me
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 14 1/2, so I'm kinda close to 13



Cool. you're close enough and as long as you don't hate us. lol


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

TylerFG said:


> I know. But I'm fitting in so far.



Yeah, but don't let your guard down.  JK!! No, but everyone is *USUALLY* nice here.


----------



## TylerFG

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Yeah, but don't let your guard down.  JK!! No, but everyone is *USUALLY* here.


Great! I've been on WDWMagic for a while but someone recommended me to DISboards, too. If you ever went on there, you may know me as piratetreasure.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

TylerFG said:


> Great! I've been on WDWMagic for a while but someone recommended me to DISboards, too. If you ever went on there, you may know me as piratetreasure.



Cool! Sounds neat. Yeah, the TB has all kinds of great stuff to do.


----------



## TylerFG

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Cool! Sounds neat. Yeah, the TB has all kinds of great stuff to do.


Cool. I think I'm going to make a lot of friends.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

TylerFG said:


> Cool. I think I'm going to make a lot of friends.



Awesome! I sure have! It's cool cuz' most people I hang out with don't care about Disney or think its for kids! uhhh...


----------



## TylerFG

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Awesome! I sure have! It's cool cuz' most people I hang out with don't care about Disney or think its for kids! uhhh...


Yeah. I don't even think I've met one person in my life who's a big Disney fan.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

TylerFG said:


> Yeah. I don't even think I've met one person in my life who's a big Disney fan.



Same here. I've know people who've gone, but never someone who is actually a fan of Disney... I don't know why cuz i freakin love Disney


----------



## TylerFG

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Same here. I've know people who've gone, but never someone who is actually a fan of Disney... I don't know why cuz i freakin love Disney


I know. I'm always hooked to the magic!!!


----------



## rawpower

So uh, yeah. I'm rawpower. I love Disney. I'm also big into video games. One of my favorites of all time is Kingdom Hearts. I'll probably look for boards more related to movies and games(if there is one) and maybe you'll see me in discussion about upcoming rides and attractions at the theme parks. Anyway, yeah.

Can't wait for Epic Mickey.


----------



## Crazy for Eeyore

Hello! I will only refure to myself as Eeyore. I have been going to Disney since I was 9 years olds. I am going every other year. I can't wait to go again this August!!!


----------



## kelseighrox925

I'm kelseighrox925, but you can call me Kelseigh or Kels.  I signed up today.


----------



## KidGoofy

welcome to the DIS


----------



## DancingAllie

Yup, Welcome  I'll be any1's friend as long as ur nice


----------



## AmberLee<3

Hi everyone! My mom joined this site a year or two ago to help plan our family reunion. 
I've been a lurker on here, and I finally decided to reveal myself and sign up! 
So hello! My name is Amber. I'm 17 years old, gonna be a highschool senior in September.
I love zebra print, music, reading, running, and hanging with my friends. 
I love fashion and I hope to major in fashion in college. I'm really chill and I'm up for meeting new friends, which I hope to do on here. 
Umm..I have two dogs, Jade (a Shetland Sheepdog) and Medley (a dauchshund). I also have a bunny named Zipp. I have an older sister, Morgan, a younger sister, Shannon, and two younger brothers, Zach and Nicholas. 
Um...I guess that's really it. I can't wait to get to know everyone!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Welcome Amber! I'm Kayla.   you'll love it here, it's been kind of boring here lately though. :/ Hopefully things start picking up.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

AmberLee<3 said:


> Hi everyone! My mom joined this site a year or two ago to help plan our family reunion.
> I've been a lurker on here, and I finally decided to reveal myself and sign up!
> So hello! My name is Amber. I'm 17 years old, gonna be a highschool senior in September.
> I love zebra print, music, reading, running, and hanging with my friends.
> I love fashion and I hope to major in fashion in college. I'm really chill and I'm up for meeting new friends, which I hope to do on here.
> Umm..I have two dogs, Jade (a Shetland Sheepdog) and Medley (a dauchshund). I also have a bunny named Zipp. I have an older sister, Morgan, a younger sister, Shannon, and two younger brothers, Zach and Nicholas.
> Um...I guess that's really it. I can't wait to get to know everyone!!



Welcome Amber! You'll make some pretty awesome friends on here!
And I love zebra print too


----------



## footballizlife27

Hey everyone. My name is collin. I am 16 years old. i play guitar and i try to sing lol. i drive a white 1995 Ford F-150.  Nothing special but it gets me from point a to point b. I play varsity football for my highschool. My sister is Kayla (Cinderelli16). I have a youtube account. footballizlife27. check out some of my vids.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Oh hi Collin! Welcome!  hahah


----------



## footballizlife27

well hello kayla. so nice to hear from you. its been a while lmao


----------



## Cinderelli16

Yeah I know, a whole 2 seconds. :O


----------



## footballizlife27

i know. lol


----------



## CalvinAndHobbesGenie

Hi, I'm Cameron!


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Hey guys, I'm Cali, villain fangirl extraordinare!  I'm eighteen and I just joined up tonight, so I'm so psyched to make some new Disney loving friends!

And for the record, I like to think I'm not as evil as my favorite characters ^.^;;


----------



## PrincessOfLlyr

Hey folks. I am back, you probs don't remember me. My favorite disney movies are Hercules, Treasure Planet, and The Black Cauldron. When I'm not obsessing over Disney, I'm obsessing over Harry Potter or something theatre-related, such as Next To Normal. Oh yeah, and I'm snarky.


----------



## dancer4life22

hey everyone im reintroducing myself!

im casey! ive been here for a while so most of you know me already haha...


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Hey guys :] I used to be like really active last summer and the summer before. This summer I've only posted like 5 times so now I kind of want to get back to be a active poster again. aha. 
        Anyways, I'm Sophie. I'm from South Jersey. I love the Flyers, the Phillies, and wrestling. I play softball. I love art and photography. I'm 15 and going to be a sophmore in highschool. So that's about it, I havn't introduced myself since the begining of this thread so I figured to reintroduce myself :]


----------



## LizSwann32

Soooooooooooooo hi. I haven't been on here for a very long time, and when I say very I mean *VERY* haha. But I'm back  and happy about it! I'm also leaving for WDW really soon and I've got disney fever! So I'm turning to the DIS to get me psyched! 

oh, my name's hayley


----------



## ablume93

hey, im alison, just joined today so im really really new here


----------



## hdancer4ever

*Im looking for someone to talk to! any boys perhaps 14 years old?  add me! *


----------



## footballforever1995

yoooooo im robbie from pa   
add me  u can call me rob or robbie i dont care
i like sports i like the steelerthe penguins the piratesnot rely big on basketball though yo. 
FOOTBALK IS MY LIF
i play   football and hock ey and i used 2 play baseball but not anymore too much on my plate now. im 14 and going into highschool next year thats bout it
ADD ME IF U WANT!!111!!!!
im preetty chill yoo


----------



## Vwdiva93

Hey everyone! I'm Clarice, and i'm proud to say i'm obsessed with Disney! I just got back from WDW a few weeks ago, and am having pretty bad Disney withdrawls. So this site is satisfying them pretty well! My favorite Disney movie is Mulan (if you couldn't tell...) and i'm very obsessed with the super hot Captain Shang. I talk about him almost every day and it annoys my friends to no end but oh well  (If anyone else out there is obsessed with him as well PM me so we can talk about his amazingness!lol) I'm looking forward to making some great Disney friends on here!


----------



## futuretink(:

Hi there!  My name is Brooke, and like most of you out there... I love all things Disney!   I've been to Walt Disney World 3 times and hope to go again with my dance studio in April.  I've been with them before in 2007 and performed at (I believe) the Galaxy Theater near Space Mountain in the Magic Kingdom!  We even had a Disney dancing workshop beforehand and it was AMAZING!!  That trip made me fall in love with the most magical place on Earth and I cannot WAIT to go back!   I'm so excited to finally be on these boards and to meet some of you out there! ♥


----------



## Hanel

hi guys i am Hanel and i am new on this forum site. i want to say thanks to the whole dis boards members for allowing me on this forum.


----------



## disneykid123

Hi everyone ! My name is Abbie and I live in  the east of England with my parents and my little sister. I can't wait to next go to Disney this november and we're going at the cross-over time of halloween and Christmas.

I'm pretty new here and today is the first time i've actually posted anything on here!


----------



## marinadiamond

Hi, I'm Elizabeth, from the UK. I used to be on here but lost my password and then forgot my username -.-
My new name is to do with the band Marina and the Diamonds!
I used to go to Disney every year but haven't been for a few years now.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Welcome everyone!


----------



## jstarship

Hello! Newbie here! My name's John and I'm from Miami, FL.


----------



## boyob13

Hi, I"m Matt.  I'm over here in Germany and I was first a lurker of other boards, joined, and now coming over here. We're going to Disney in August.


----------



## xoSamma

Hi I'm Sam!


----------



## agdollott

Hey everyone! My name is Stephanie and I'm 13 years old  I live in Brooklyn, NY. I've been to Disney 4 times, every year since I was 9, and I'm going for my 5th time in just 2 days


----------



## remad

Hi Guys I am hari,New to this forum.....Welcome to all.Have a nice day !


----------



## christinajoyyy

Hey guys! Newbie here! I'm Christina Joy


----------



## PrincessMelby

Hey everyone 

My name is Shelby.

I actually use to post on here, but that was many years ago, so I forgot everything. haha, but I'm back now


----------



## ya-ya

My name is Yasmine but everyone calls me ya-ya. I am going to be turning 16 in 6 days. I live in the northern part of Minnesota. I love Disney, but have only been there 1 time.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey everyone, 

I've been a member of the boards for a while, but haven't posted much recently. I plan on changing that! 

Best, 

Sea


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

hey guys, well uh, i used to post here daily but then i stopped when high school started. hopefully i can keep it up this year! c:
ooh and some stuff about me: my name's bianca, from chicago, love music, play guitar & piano, and yeah, LET'S BE FRIENDS.
ttyl.


----------



## Dιsneч Tιnk ♥

_Hey everyone :]

i'm a new one too :]

i'm Leah & i'm Fifteen years old & i'm from the UK :]
i've been to Disney Florida 4 times;
October 2004
April/May 2007
August 2008
July/August 2009
with no other trips planned :[

i am a dibber and have been since May 2009, and my mum was reccommended this site to sell some DVC points so i thought i'd check out the Teens zone and it looks pretty cool so i thought i'd join. everything on here is really similar to thedibb so i've picked it up rather quickly

i love making new friends so i look forward to speaking to some of you :]

toodles_


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Hey!!!  My name is Mary-Kate, and I am a newbie and proud.  I love everything Disney.


----------



## amindana

Hi,

You can call my CJ.... this is my second post on this forum!!!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Hello, my name's Timmy! I'm very new to the site and though I've only been to Disney World once, I'm completely obsessed and have the mind of a person who's gone many more times (I know more about Disney than my friends who've gone more times then I). I plan to go to every Disney Park in the world.  Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## saratogadreamin'10

MY NA@me is MIRANDAH!!!


----------



## DISKATER69

saratogadreamin'10 said:


> MY NA@me is MIRANDAH!!!



MY NA@me is CHRIS!!!!!!!!! LETS B BESTEEES!


----------



## themermaidgirl

Hi!  My name is Taylor, and I'm excited to be posting here 
However, I am pushing the "Teen" bit here lol.
Should be off to college next year!


----------



## jelby

Hey there, im Hunter, and im new.
Ive kinda been lurking the boards lately, trying to plan my trip to Disney in February, and saw they had a teen board on here So I decided to make an account and introduce myself. Ive always liked disney, and Feb. 2011, our choir at my highschool, are taking our yearly trip to WDW So, im really excited. But, yeah, anyways, it's nice to meet everyone. :


----------



## InvaderFigaro

I'm Madison and I just joined


----------



## elilala

I'm Eliana! I have recently heard of this site, and it's been really fun


----------



## MADHATTERGIRL

Hey!

       My name is Caroline but online I prefer car0----(lol beast right?)! I'm a newbie for Disboards but have been a DVC member since 2004! I love our home resort(Beach Club Villas)! Disney is practically my life and love! 

      As I said I'm a newbie, so I have no idea how to do anything haha! 

                                                       car0----


----------



## MADHATTERGIRL

Eliana,

Soooooo weird that we are both new and love Alice in Wonderland! I made a t-shirt in Downtown Disney with that Cheshire Cat saying on it=)


----------



## James L

James here, nice to meet you all! 

Reaching the end of my teen years so I'm living them as much as I can!


----------



## MADHATTERGIRL

lol Nice James! Love the Winnie the Pooh stuff!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Hi I'm Valerie,

I love Disney,and I sort of have this Sorcerer Mickey obsession and I collect Sorcerer Mickey items C: 
*Ah childhood*


----------



## soccercruiser87

Mickeysgirl34 said:


> Hi I'm Valerie,
> 
> I love Disney,and I sort of have this Sorcerer Mickey obsession and I collect Sorcerer Mickey items C:
> *Ah childhood*



welcome! 

If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## alexisnp

Hi my lovely dis-ers. I'm Alexis, you can call me Alex  I have been reading disboards for quite a while now, but I finally decided to join in on the fun of posting and meeting new friends! Can't wait to talk to yalll!


----------



## d4pp3r

hey im new here looks brilliant 

i absolute love disney land


----------



## undertheseaox

Helloo!! I'm Hannah, a senior, who's in love with Disney!! I'm super excited to have joined these boards since i've been lurking since forever.


----------



## empiretink33

Hi I'm Ashlei  I'm a sophmore at Empire High school. I just went to Disney for the first time last summer.


----------



## pikachupirate

HI im Chloe<33 I love disneyland and soccer... anyways ya i had TWO old accounts here but idk y i just didn't like them... I've been silently lurking these boards since 2009...


----------



## DisneysPixie464

Hey guys im a senior in high school so I will be moving on to the college board here pretty soon but would love to talk to other seniors out there who love disney as much as I do. I would love to know what everyone's plans are for college and who all is thinking about doing the CP in the next 4 years. Love to talk and happy to be here


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Hello everyone once again  Just thought id drop in


----------



## KaiYves

Hey, I'm Kai. Was a lurker for a while, listened to All About The Mouse pretty avidly before it ended. 

I've only been to a park once, WDW at Christmas of 2002, but I'm game to go back...


----------



## gatorsfan

hi my name is ___  cant tell you my mom would kill me but my nick names are robo cop atomic watch Eh and Rifle Nazi i will explain them all

Robo cop: im in a color guard for my Civil Air Patrol wich is kinda like a JROTC but its not so any way when im marching im stiff so they call me robo cop

Atomic watch: again with color guard they would ask me what time it was i would tell them the exact time HH-MM-SS and they would all just go ugh and i would say atomic watch so it kinda stuck

Eh: they asked me what my name was as i was walking by and i didnt hear them so i stoped turned around and said Eh?? instead of what i hate that nick name..

Rifle Nazi: from color guard again im rifle in our color guard and they say im like so good at it and really sharp and super fast so they call me the rifle nazi fun thats my favorite nick name

well i think i have board you enough


----------



## Minnie:)

Well, i guess i might as well introduce myself now.i'm Marisa, NY, turning 14 i've only been to disney world twice, going my third time real soon I'm really interested in art and photography i don't play any instruments but i like to sing I've been on DISboards but on a different account so now i'm on this one that i decided to make today 
Get back to me


----------



## tiana2012

Hi I am new here can't wait to jump in. Been to Disneyland 5 times and I am looking forward to going to the world for graduation.


----------



## mayaax

Thought I'd introduce myself, since I'm new on here  My name's Maya & I'm 15 years old. I absolutely l  o  v  e  disneyworld! I've been there more times than I can count on my hands and toes, plus more! haha, hope to make some new friends


----------



## JamieBaby

Hi  I'm Jamison or Jamie. I'm a junior, I love to cook, I love old movies, i have three sisters whom i love and i adore disney world


----------



## disneedust1429

Julia733 said:


> Hi to all! I'm Julia. I like fashion design. I always create unique style for myself. And I discovered an interesting games, not only help me to relax but also develop my creativity. Its Fashion Games. Have great fun playing fashion designing games. Who knows, this game may actually spur you on to become a career fashion designer in the future. And if you decide to pursue a fashion design career in the future, just think how much of an edge you'll have over your peers and course mates. You'll have a good idea of the industry even before you start fashion or modeling school. You will have discovered your unique style. Playing designer games will go a long way in determining your success as a fashion designer or a top model. Discover the glamorous world of fashion, playing fashion designing games, and create trendy designs to become the hippest fashion designer ever.
> Lets go! Play Fashion Games with me!



thats awesome. i love fashion design. im aspiring to  become a fashion designer someday  finally someone on here like that!


----------



## tinkerbelle1230

Hey im Steph (as you can tell from my sig...) I am an absolute disney freak and all my friends know me as that. I have been to Disney World at least 5 times that I can remember plus a couple visits when I was younger. I'm in LOVE with soccer and love meeting new people. I just turned 15 and am a freshman. I've only been on for about a week but before this I read off my mom's account for about 2 years maybe. I'm sooooooo psyched to go on my first cruise this February!!!


----------



## summersunset

hi new people !


----------



## mickey'sbff

Hi to all! I think I already posted on this thread but oh well. I'm Sarah and I like to meet new people. I'm not new, I just want to make more friends here on the teen boards. Just write me a message or friend me. =)


----------



## charliebrown

Hey BFF!


----------



## mickey'sbff

charliebrown said:


> Hey BFF!


were you talking to me or someone else?


----------



## charliebrown

You....


----------



## charliebrown

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2626109

My introduction^^^^


----------



## jmay

HEY
im jessie 
ive been to disney alot of times 
have anyquestions feel free to ask
and travis great idea


----------



## disfreak24

Heyyyy! Im Hannah and im not really new...but i don't know too many people on here :/   I love everything disney, singing, acting, drawing, and many more things!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Howdy all. Ok so Ive been on here for a VERY long time and was quite well aquainted with a great majority of the teen boards a few years back...Now I am here once again after a VERY long hiatus...how is you all?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i'm not new but i thought i re-introduce myself for all the newbies!!!! i'm megan, i'm a sophmore in high school. i love musical theatre, design,disney (obviously), and the jonas brothers. my favorite disney movies are little mermaid, peterp an and tangled! i love making friends, so shoot me a pm and we'll talk!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Hi im Jack from England

*braces himself for hate messages*


----------



## Mad~Hatter

Wasup?!?!? IM BEASTR THAN U ... jk...im a loser, jk again{kinda}


----------



## HalNerd

I'm Hal (short for Haley)
I'm 14 and I've been to Disney a lot of times (I forgot how much exactly) 
I am really shy and I'm not very good at talking to people, so usually if I reply it will be short, and honestly unless you make me either really mad or I have to explain something to you this is the longest my posts will get. I like to keep things short anyways because there is less of a chance that I will say something that I don't mean or that just looks plain confusing. I can't control half of my thoughts and I don't try to control them because usually when I try I get even worse headaches than I already get.


----------



## ninjaz96

haha im Nina, im 14! and i am (as my friends tell me) addicted to disney cruises!!!! gonna be on the dream in two weeks


----------



## allygator93

Hey everyone  My name's Alexa and I just registered for the disboards.  I'm 17 years old and I LOVE Disney, but I guess it's obvious as I have registered for the disboards hehe .  I went to Disney World for the first time when I was 3 and have been back 7 times more times since my first trip.  Looking forward to getting to you everyone here


----------



## KHanson5

Hey im Kayle
I just joined today...its all kinda confusing but im figuring it out!!!


----------



## Little_Birdie

Hi!  My name is Stephanie and I'm 16 years old!  I'm a west coast Disney fan!!  
Nice meeting you!!!


----------



## liebeyena

hello .everyone.
I am Remy.


Gemstone Beads


----------



## jesusismyprince

Hi everyone, I'm Ashley. I was on the DISboards a couple of years ago, but somehow got out of it. I don't even remember what my name was on here so I had to grab a new username and everything.  
Anyways, I am glad to be back!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

KHanson5 said:


> Hey im Kayle
> I just joined today...its all kinda confusing but im figuring it out!!!





Little_Birdie said:


> Hi!  My name is Stephanie and I'm 16 years old!  I'm a west coast Disney fan!!
> Nice meeting you!!!





liebeyena said:


> hello .everyone.
> I am Remy.





jesusismyprince said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Ashley. I was on the DISboards a couple of years ago, but somehow got out of it. I don't even remember what my name was on here so I had to grab a new username and everything.
> Anyways, I am glad to be back!



Welcome to all of you  Hope you all have loads of fun chatting about Disney and making friends      and Kayle - youll get it soon dont worry....anything you're stuck with dont hesitate to ask


----------



## PrincessMorganKelcie

Hi!
My name is Morgan and i join Disboards today!!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

PrincessMorganKelcie said:


> Hi!
> My name is Morgan and i join Disboards today!!



Welcome Morgan  Hope you have a great time here and make loads of friends


----------



## liebeyena

Ok .I see.  thanks!


----------



## disneygirl520

My name is Heather I just started to use Disboards today even though I made an account awhile ago


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

disneygirl520 said:


> Hi, my name is Heather and I just joined today!!



Welcome to DISboards Heather Hope you have a great time here


----------



## tacofanatic

Hello my name is Dorian and i just joined today.


----------



## beautiful_disaster

Hii :3 I'm Becca!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

tacofanatic said:


> Hello my name is Dorian and i just joined today.





beautiful_disaster said:


> Hii :3 I'm Becca!



Welcome both of you! Have a great time here


----------



## angelaernest

Hey everyone! I'm Jade but i've adapted to my mom's account until Tink's bff (mine) Is fixed.


----------



## beautiful_disaster

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Welcome both of you! Have a great time here



Graciassss


----------



## Disneypolyprincess

HIya, My name is christy! I am CraZy Nuts for the polynesian resort! My parents brought me to Disney for the first time in 2009. I didnt think I would like Disney, but... I am going back for the 3rd time soo.. guess what I think of it! My mommy and daddy are taking me and my BFF back this year to celebrate my sweet 16! I can't wait!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Disneypolyprincess said:


> HIya, My name is christy! I am CraZy Nuts for the polynesian resort! My parents brought me to Disney for the first time in 2009. I didnt think I would like Disney, but... I am going back for the 3rd time soo.. guess what I think of it! My mommy and daddy are taking me and my BFF back this year to celebrate my sweet 16! I can't wait!



Hey there Christy! Welcome to DIS  hahaha The Polynesian Resort is awesome  So you take yourself as a bit of a hula-girl then?


----------



## Disneypolyprincess

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Hey there Christy! Welcome to DIS  hahaha The Polynesian Resort is awesome  So you take yourself as a bit of a hula-girl then?



Thanks  Aha it's my all time favorite resort EVER  what's your favorite resort? I actually have never been hula dancing ..SURPRISE lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Disneypolyprincess said:


> Thanks  Aha it's my all time favorite resort EVER  what's your favorite resort? I actually have never been hula dancing ..SURPRISE lol



hahaha awww you're welcome  hugs to you aswell 

lol ooooh thats a toughy.....i love all of them the same really but i just cant seem to get over the beauty of the Coronado Springs Resort especially the view of the lake

hahahaha that is a surprise actually i thought youd have been the pro It seems like fun...my mum tried it when I last visited with my parents hahaha was funny


----------



## taylorlautner

Hi I'm Kayla and I joined today. I have 94 days till my Disney Trip


----------



## stitchon

My god, it's been quite a while Disboards.

I used to be really active here back when VMK was around, but I disappeared when the site closed and I've been periodically peeping in to see how things were ever since. 

But now, I'm back. New attitude, new look, you name it. 

Name's Alec, stitchon was my VMK moniker.


----------



## waltdisneyworldfan12

hey im rachel. im 13. i dont know when i made this account.. im normally on my parents so yeah, i might be going on a cruise this december. let me know if anyone else is!


----------



## SparkyTheGiraffe

Hey I'm Darrell! I've been going on here just reading about WDW for our trip last November and I decided to make an account of my own


----------



## SparkyTheGiraffe

Hey I'm Darrell! I've been going on here just reading about WDW for our trip last November and I decided to make an account of my own


----------



## PointePrince$$

Heyyyy. My name is a word... lol. I'm Emmalia. I'm kinda weird and freaky and very blunt. But im very sensitive. I love Ke$ha and justin bieber... hes the awesomest!!!


----------



## PointePrince$$

Disneypolyprincess said:


> HIya, My name is christy! I am CraZy Nuts for the polynesian resort! My parents brought me to Disney for the first time in 2009. I didnt think I would like Disney, but... I am going back for the 3rd time soo.. guess what I think of it! My mommy and daddy are taking me and my BFF back this year to celebrate my sweet 16! I can't wait!



Omg!!! I'm going to b 16 september. And... is he polynesian good??? I've nvr been there. Lol. Me and my fam hve been to disney abt 57 times since 2001. R u a bieber fan??? Jst hd to ask. Btw, my internet tme goes off at 830 so I dnt hve mch tme to tlk.


----------



## JadieP

Hiya, my name's Jade and i'm brand new on the DIS boards! 

My family and I visited Disneyland last year and stayed at the Poly, on what eneded up being an amazing holiday. 

I hope that me and my friends will be visiting again in a couple of years, but we'll see!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

JadieP said:


> Hiya, my name's Jade and i'm brand new on the DIS boards!
> 
> My family and I visited Disneyland last year and stayed at the Poly, on what eneded up being an amazing holiday.
> 
> I hope that me and my friends will be visiting again in a couple of years, but we'll see!



hey you're from England aswell!!  Good to meet you and welcome to the forums


----------



## LondonUnderground

another english person yayay!

(; i live in essex. welcome to the boards! it's so much fun on here.


----------



## StephaniexMarie

Heeeey I'm Stephanie and I'm 14. I've been on the DIS for a while but never posted sooo I made this account today and here I am! lol


----------



## Ventress

Hey I'm Jess, I'm also a new comer my mom's obsessed with the boards so i figured I'd check it out


----------



## JadieP

Yay I didn't think i'd find any other people from England!  

Thank you


----------



## Dmkgirl96

I'm Deanna, I joined in febuary


----------



## goofysgirl4

im jessica! or jessie. or jess. whichever works for you


----------



## Emzie

my names emma or rawl as my close friends know me. i'm also from england!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Welcome to DIS all of you  hahaha how you doing Rawl? XD


----------



## meghanndancer

hi im meghann
i joined yesterday


----------



## xMeganLovesDisneyx

*Helllo *
Im Megan  I Love Disney Im 13 And Never Posted Anything Before  x


----------



## LotsoHugs

Hey
i just joined and hope to meet some really fun people! so hey!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

xMeganLovesDisneyx said:


> *Helllo *
> Im Megan  I Love Disney Im 13 And Never Posted Anything Before  x



Good to see more people from England on here  Welcome Megan


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

My name is Amanda Rose
I'm 14
I've had my account since Aug 2009, however I haven't really used it.
I'm going to start using it a lot more!
I'm a Disney FANATIC.
My friends all think I'm insane because of my Disney obsession, but I guess that's how it is for all of us on here lol


----------



## Cassannino

hi, im cassie and im well, new to disboards, and so far i think i gt the hang of it! just some tedious personalization left to go! just glad to be welcomed aboard!


----------



## number1tiggerfan

my name is Holli, and I literally just joined this site. i'm trying to fill myself in on all the disney secrets before i go!


----------



## luo1987

I am Rona


----------



## Shadowpan

I'm Shadowpan I used to LIVE on disboards for VMK info but now im just chillin.


-Preston


----------



## nesquik

hi im chris


----------



## meggs

hi im megan lol


----------



## SecondStar2TheRight

Hi


----------



## TheDisWiz

I'm Branden.  I'm currently in NYC pursuing acting and theatre.

My favorite Disney movie is Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## HannahHeartsDisney

Hey, I'm Hannah. New to the Dis board. Besides helping plan the upcoming trip to Disney, I am currently worried about getting my 2nd yorkie! Haha debating names. Tinky, Boo Boo, Beemer, Lexi, or BellaRuth. Random, but that's me.


----------



## yamindie

TheDisWiz said:


> I'm Branden.  I'm currently in NYC pursuing acting and theatre.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is Hunchback of Notre Dame.





HannahHeartsDisney said:


> Hey, I'm Hannah. New to the Dis board. Besides helping plan the upcoming trip to Disney, I am currently worried about getting my 2nd yorkie! Haha debating names. Tinky, Boo Boo, Beemer, Lexi, or BellaRuth. Random, but that's me.



helllooooo branden and hannah


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

Well, I'm kinda new. I posted on here a while back, when I first made my account, but only once or twice. I've been posting on the boards a lot recently, but haven't introduced myself yet. 

I'm Meghan~
I love all things Disney, and I absolutely love the DIS boards!
I haven't been to disney since I was 8 or 9, but I'm currently trying to save up money so I can take my mom, step-dad and sisters before I graduate from college. 

I love all things princess, and my favorite princess is Belle. My favorite Disney movie is Beauty and the Beast, and my favorite Disney character overall is Minnie Mouse.


----------



## BrerColby

What's up guys! I'm a long time fan of the disboards and I finally decided to make one. Ready to join in on the fun!


----------



## Star to Be♥

the names acaciaa. i love to act and sing. im going to disneyland for my birthday in almost one week (im also going to club 33)


----------



## horsefan824

Hi everyone my name is Shelby.I haven't been on here in awhile though.I am 16 and plan on going to Disneyworld for my 17th birthday in August.I like making new friends and would like to make some while i'm on here  Please add me as a friend.


----------



## Mastergracey91

I am Mastergracey91, but you can just call me Peter.

I am technically a young adult, but not in the 20 range yet.  

My hobbies are Disneyland of course, Walt disney history, The Haunted Mansion, running, UFC, and meeting new friends.  I wanted to post here to meet new people and connect with everyone who has a similar interest: Disney.  

I am hoping I get into the Disney College Program this Fall, it will be my first time working for the resort.


----------



## Trevor L

What's up, i'm trevor and I just signed up because my moms been ********ting me a lot about and Im just straight up tired of putting up with it.  So I joined...I figured I might be able to meet some other teens between 14-18 that might be going to dw in december.  My family; inluding my mother, father, 3 sisters, 2 brothers, plus me will being flying in from cali.  I plan on spacing my self a bit and doing my own thing, so i think it be cool if anyone else on here was doing the same because we'd need to meet up!

Find me on facebook if you want to meet!


----------



## sk8erkelly

Hi, I'm Kelly. Just joined but my mom's been on here for years. Our next trip is in August to Disney World!!! Very excited! My favorite park is Epcot


----------



## Mastergracey91

Hi Kelly and Trevor! Welcome


----------



## DoomsdayFAN

Hi everyone. My name is Noah.


----------



## disneydreamfan14

Hey, Im new, I just joined today. I am a HUGE fan of Disney and all things related. I recently sailed on the new Disney Dream and had an amazing time. 
I go to Disney frequently and im glad I found this website.


----------



## SiriuslySebby

...


----------



## PlutosRHM55

SiriuslySebby said:


> Hello.  I'm Sebby. And although I've never been to Disney World I am still a huge Disney fan. Hopefully one day I'll make it to Disney World.
> 
> Anyways, I'm in my mid-teens. I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan and I like photography.
> 
> Sorry for the awkward sounding introduction. I'm usually a very shy person and this is the first major message board I've joined in a while. I'm not very good in social situations, even on the internet. :-X



Welcome to the Teen Board!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Hey!
The name is Robyn, and I recently joined the DIS Boards! 

I LOVE Disney World and anything about Disney, and am excited to be a new DIS Boards member!


----------



## Pinkjojo7

Hey everyone my name is Jordan. I absolutely love Disney and hope that I will be welcomed here! =)


----------



## disneypicturesgirl

I'm Maria. 
Disney is pretty much my life, i feel a special connection with Walt Disney World. my dream is for my work to involve Disney someday.
I don't really talk much in real life, but on the computer i'm unstoppablee.


----------



## LJWarriors16

Oh I didn't see this thread earlier. My bad!
Well I'm Luke as you all already know! Ha =]


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

Hiya everybody! 

_I love Disney!_ That's really the only thing you need to know about me...

Um, I share this username with my mom.  I have been posting on the Cruise Disney board for a few months now because I _love_ Disney cruises! (Twice on the Magic, once on the Wonder) I have (sadly) only been to Disney World once many years ago, but I dream of Disney... always. 

All of my friends know me as "The Disney Girl" I am always quoting the movies, singing the songs, and simply talking about Disney! I love knowing I have groupies on this board.  Aw, Gawrsh...

Oh, and my ultimate dream is to work for Disney in some capacity some day... sigh... "A dream is a wish..." Maybe some day...

Smile! (I do! All the time!) No matter how bad your day is, Disney can make you happy.


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

well since i totally for got to introduce myself back when i started posting, i guess i might as well now haha. well, i'm Taylor. I'm 15 and i live in Georgia. I've been to Disney World 18 times (going on 19), i've been to Disneyland once, and i've been on 3 Disney Cruises (going on 4). i LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney (if its not obvious). i also love A Very Potter Musical and Glee. Joey Richter is my husband and i ship Klaine  there's probly more but i can't think of anything wlse right now


----------



## Deniwillson

Hello. I am Deniwillson from California and new in this thread. I want to buy new Halloween  costumes. But I don't have any idea from where i can buy this. So, please suggest me.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

Hi there. (Again.) Yes this my third time introducing myself, but in my defense school and sports have kept me TOO busy. Now that all that wonderful extracurricular fun and what-not has passed I'm getting ready for a Disney filled summer!  Anyways, a few of you should remember me before my MIA. So hi!


----------



## katiee37

Hey everyone! 
I'm Katie, the newest newbie here! I'm 17 from Maryland. I love everything Disney, and have been to WDW twice. I'm going on a cruise on the Magic next summer as a graduation present, but we haven't booked the exact date yet. 
Can't wait to talk to everyone on here!


----------



## disneyloverxo92

Hey there everyone my name is Angelique I am 18 years old and i'm from New York. I am a huge Disney fan even though I have only been to Disney once. I would really love to go back. I love the Disney movies also :].


----------



## Wniny

Hello! I just found this place!
My name is Natalia, but you can find me everywhere under this username, (Wniny, a tierd nine-year olds misspelling of Wendy) I am 16 years old and live in Sweden.
I have never been at any Disneyworld or -land or Cruise, but I remeber how much I wanted to when I was a little girl (and now to really...  )
Anyway, I love watching old video movies, I am currently upgrading my movie collection to DVDs, but nothing beats the old quality of a video-player!
I hope to find many new friends here and to just talk about my love for Disney!


----------



## bishtmaster

This is bishtmaster, just joined this forum...

Always play to win..


----------



## ecopper12

Hey, this is Erik here.

Happy to say I'm a part of the community!


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

Hey my names Kaitlyn, I just joined a couple days ago so im just starting. Like most of you on here, im obsessed with Disney.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Hi Everyone!!

My name is Kaitlin. I'm 15, almlost 16 years old. I'm from Southern California. Besides Disney, I also like the Jonas Brothers, AllStar Weekend, Justin Bieber, Selena Gomez, the Disney Channel stars and Demi Lovato. I'm so excited to be here!!


----------



## mywebpoint2

hello im new here is this forum! can i ask question where did the word disney came from?


----------



## disneyfreek9

mywebpoint2 said:


> hello im new here is this forum! can i ask question where did the word disney came from?



the guy who created mickey mouse and all the other charatcers and made disneyland and disney world. his name was walt disney


----------



## Jacquie.1023

Hi all, Im Jacquie, not Jackie and I'm 15 years old I just joinned today, but I have been using my mom's account for months im a huge disney fan! And i cant wait till our next trip. Im from upstate NY... there isnt a lot of sun here so i think going to Disney World is the best way to get some fresh air I have been to Disney World 5 times in the past 3 years, i have also been to Italy with Disney adventures and going to my first Disney cruise next year!


----------



## Weezer123

Hello! I'm Lester.  Just a new here. I just hope I very much welcome in here. Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

Hi,my names Hailie and I'm new to the teen boards.I usually go to Disney during summer.I cant wait to spend time on here and meet u all!!


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hiya! 

My name is Heather, but I tend to go by Hev. I'm 16 and I live in Georgia. I love to sing and dance, I am in a dance company and I love it! I was an Olympic track Sprint Flatwater Kayaker up until a few months ago. I speak Mandarin, English, and Romanian. My fave. movie is the Little Mermaid and I plan on participating in the WDWCP when I'm a sophmore in college. As you can see by my siggie. I also have a blog and tumblr that I update frequently so check them out!


----------



## ~Noki~

Well I've already introduced myself before (had an account, lost the password you know yadda yadda) My former username was #1TiggerFan but I haven't been on here in FOREVER~! I've looked on with my dad (Nooneshome) almost everyday but I finally had time to make a new account and rejoin the Dis community! 8D Seeing the Teen boards have changed a bit but I hope to get caught up in no time!!


----------



## dizguy2319

I'm Dan and looking forward to being on disboards.


----------



## broadwaybookworm

Hello everyone! I finally wandered over her from the trip reports sections. I'm Amanda, and I recently came back to this site after disappearing for a couple of months.


----------



## MickeyL0ver

Heeey everyone!! I just joined and wanted to introduce myself  My name's Julia, I'm from Venezuela but I've been living in Fl for almost 6 years, I've been going to Disney since I was 1 year old, and we go EVERY YEAR (thank God for my parents being DVC members) I lovee love love love Disney  Hopefully I'll get to meet more people here <3 Im 20 btw.


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Hi everyone, I'm Allie. I was here last Summer with a different username and I became real close with Sara and Lizzy. I decided to come back and post again, and I hope to meet all of the people who wasn't here last year.


----------



## vanillamickey

So, uuh.

I'm not exactly new. In fact, I've had my account for quite a while, I just haven't been on for... two years.

Um.

So yeah, you can call me Van.


----------



## PrincessKendall

Hey i'm kendall
i love Disney, just like all of you. Music is my life, and that's pretty much it! OH and i just joined like a couple days ago so im pumped. my dream is to work at disneyworld someday..


----------



## BrazyWorld2

Hey everyone!
I'm Brad and I'm friends with Lizzy aka ¡WDW!girlrox in real life. She showed me this place so I figured I'd join! =)
I'm 17, I live in Florida, and I love Disney a lot. Hopefully we'll be going back soon!
Hope to meet you all(=


----------



## pixiest6

Hey Y'all! I'm Francesca, I'm 14 (almost 15 in 3 months!!!) My family and I go to WDW all the time and my mom found this site and showed me and i signed up and here i am now. It seems really cool.


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

HEYO. My name is MATT and i'm going to CANADA/ALASKA in 2 DAYS for a wonder cruise. Looking pretty forward to it. Though im not too new on here (heh, 2007 join date) i havent been on in ages and just wanted to say hello, and ofcourse introduce myself to the peoples.


----------



## libby<3

hey my names libby, i just turned sixteen, i live in florida, and i've been to disney too many times to count. i'd love to get to know you all! <3


----------



## M!ndyMouse

soccercruiser87 said:


> There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.
> 
> So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.



Hi Hi! My name is Melinda, but I prefer Mindy  I've gone to Disney World every year since I was about 2 and I've been to Disneyland 7 times! I'll turn 17 in October, and Disney World trip is happening in a weeek!! I'm pretty excited! Anyways I have 1 questionn! Okay I don't know if you've been to it, BUT have you ever been to Star Wars weekends? If so...how is it???


----------



## xMagicMinniex

I'm paranoid, and therefore don't like giving my name over the intranet.
I'd like to be called Minnie, Magic, or really whatever you'd like to call me. 

I just joined around 20 minutes ago... It looks like I'll be spending a lot of time here this summer. I am a huge Disney fan!


----------



## WDWsweetsixteengirl

Hi I'm Elizabeth. I just joined this site about an hour ago. I've visited this site all the time in the past but never took the time to create an account until now. I'm going to Disney world for the third time this month and I'll be celebrating my sweet sixteen there. I can't wait until my trip!


----------



## libby<3

BrazyWorld2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm Brad and I'm friends with Lizzy aka ¡WDW!girlrox in real life. She showed me this place so I figured I'd join! =)
> I'm 17, I live in Florida, and I love Disney a lot. Hopefully we'll be going back soon!
> Hope to meet you all(=



where in florida are you from? i'm from tampaa!


----------



## BeyondHorizons

Soy Ryan, the ever coming and going lurker of the teen-boards.
I'm actually not all that important around here, but I wanted to re-introduce myself anyways


----------



## Smiley.Socks

er hi just thought i'd reintroduce myself. i'm Elin, i'm from Wales in the UK, and i feel like i've been here forever (3 years, almost). uh i like punk and rock music and glee.. and hercules, oliver and company, caffeine, british comedy and starkidpotter and a bunch of other stuff. so yeah hi everyone, i'm not usually this ineloquent and i like talking to people (which explains my crazy post count.)


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I guess its been a long time now, so I'll re-introduce myself...

HI! My name is Timmy. As most of us are, I'm obsessed with Disney, though I'm an usual case where I've only been to Disney twice. And they were very recent. It's just possibly the wait has given me a new type of obsession and I'm just as obsessed as those who've been obsessed since they were toddlers. My favorite Disney movies are The Lion King and Princess & the Frog. My favorite Disney song is Can You Feel The Love Tonight. My favorite rides at Disney World are Tower of Terror, Expedition Everest and Space Mountain. My favorite restaurant is Sanaa. My favorite resort is Animal Kingdom Lodge. My favorite characters are Kovu, Goofy, Frollo, Naveen, Tiana and Merriwether. Moving away from disney stuff, I love Glee! That's my next big obsession. I don't know why I love the show but I do. My other favorite shows are Supernatural and The Voice. My favorite band is Hey Monday! <3 I also love to read and my favorite book series currently is the Mortal Instruments. Alright, I think I've written enough, I'll just be quiet now...


----------



## Stitch95

Hello, I'm new to this and haven't properly introduced myself. My name is Amy and I've been to Disney at least four times and I'm the biggest nerd about it. My favorite Disney films have to be Beauty and the Beast, Lady and the Tramp, The Little Mermaid, and Lilo and Stitch. 
I'm completely obsessed with Stitch  (hence my name  ) My room is completely taken over by Stitch things, posters, pins, stuffed animals, you name it i have it. 
My favorite Disney song is Colors of the Wind (Pocahontas)
My favorite Disney ride is Tower of Terror (i think i rode it eight times this trip) it may only last about two minutes but it never gets old, i laugh the whole time i ride it (I've actually cried once from laughing so hard )
Im deathly afraid of sharks and clowns, so if you ever dress up as a clown and jump out at me be prepared to get punched 
Well, i think I've written a whole novel here, so I'll see you guys later on the boards


----------



## Peace.Love.Disney.

Hi :] I'm Jo, I'm 19
This is my first post on the Dis!!
I love everything Disney!!  
My family usually goes to WDW once a year :] (sometimes more if I'm lucky!)
I love meeting new people so I'm excited to be here!!


----------



## Fairywings

HI.
I've been here a while, but I only just found the teen board.
I joined april of last year.
I'm Caiti. It's the same thing as "Katie' but spelled differently.


Adding more, I LOVE rock, and Disney of course. My favorite characters are Eeyore, Piglet, Rapunzel, Tink, Jack Sparrow, Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Barbossa and Simba. And Belle! My favorite Movies are the 4 pirates, tangled, aladdin and the lion king.I read more than I breathe and i'm writing a book.(actually more, but one has the most promise) My favorite park is Magic Kingdom. I love the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Stitch95

Fairywings said:


> HI.
> I've been here a while, but I only just found the teen board.
> I joined april of last year.
> I'm Caiti. It's the same thing as "Katie' but spelled differently.
> 
> 
> Adding more, I LOVE rock, and Disney of course. My favorite characters are Eeyore, Piglet, Rapunzel, Tink, Jack Sparrow, Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Barbossa and Simba. And Belle! My favorite Movies are the 4 pirates, tangled, aladdin and the lion king.I read more than I breathe and i'm writing a book.(actually more, but one has the most promise) My favorite park is Magic Kingdom. I love the Wilderness Lodge.



Thats so cool that you're writing a book. I am too, well actually im writing, like, five books (i have so many ideas crammed in my head).


----------



## star3360

Hi im Midori 

I am new I just made an account today!!!

This is so cool!!


----------



## charliebrown




----------



## *~Shorty*MoMo~*

Hello!

I'm Kat and just like the rest of you I'm completely in love with Disney!!  I've always been into acting so I'm hoping to work as a character at Disney World someday but really, I'd just love to work there no matter what job!!


----------



## charliebrown

*~Shorty*MoMo~* said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm Kat and just like the rest of you I'm completely in love with Disney!!  I've always been into acting so I'm hoping to work as a character at Disney World someday but really, I'd just love to work there no matter what job!!


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

charliebrown said:


>


What the heck? With your stupid pictures, you're gonna scare all of the new people away.

It's not amusing.


----------



## lovelybelle

Hi! I'm Abbey! I'm new... yep. I'm really bad at introduce yourself things.


----------



## UsAirlinesLetter

hi all.. I am new here and I just made an account today. nice too meet you all..


----------



## Jen151617

Hey, I'm Jen and I'm 14. I have 3 brothers


----------



## samuelarnold

I m Samuel Arnold
And i m from San Diago.
Working as freelance writer. 
happy to see you all here.


----------



## Jerseyboy254546

I'm Tyler and I'm 16 years old and I'm from NJ


----------



## Kellybelly777

Monorail Fan:) said:


> What the heck? With your stupid pictures, you're gonna scare all of the new people away.
> 
> It's not amusing.



Dude, lighten up


----------



## tbirdtide1132

Hey my name is Tyler. I always go to WDW in the summer, I've been every year since 2001, except for 2003. Walt Disney World is my favorite vacation spot/place ever! My mom and I know a lot of stuff to do at WDW so we're like pros when we go.


----------



## TheDreamsComeTrue

Kellybelly777 said:


> Dude, lighten up



Don't tell him to "lighten up". They really aren't amusing and probably would scare some people away. It's not funny.


----------



## kaileigh(:

heey! my name is kaileigh, ive been to disney wolrd 7 times, i just got and account on the DIS because im going to disney world in 3 weeks my mother said i should see if anyone else is going between the 12th-19th of July? message me if you are


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hey welcome kaileigh!  Awwww ill just be missing you then cause im going towards the end of July Im sure youll find other people that are going at that time though. Have a great time at Disneyworld and also on the forums


----------



## rockstarsyd

Im Sydney brand new on hea 
im 13
i go to disney evry year 
its my fav place i wait 4 it evry year 
(cuz we plan r next trip as soon as we get bak  )
stitch is my fav and i just cant wait 2 get to disney to see him and
go on some rides


----------



## Angryhenfan95

Hey, I'm Brian. I love Walt Disney World and go every year with my family. I'm pretty new here and hope to learn a lot about Walt Disney World and everything in it. And I'm about to be 16 in September


----------



## DisneySoccerGirl

Hey, my name is Jillian. I love Disney (Duh) and Soccer (as you can tell) and I'm 13 years old.


----------



## soccercruiser87

DisneySoccerGirl said:


> Hey, my name is Jillian. I love Disney (Duh) and Soccer (as you can tell) and I'm 13 years old.



Welcome Jillian!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Angryhenfan95 said:


> Hey, I'm Brian. I love Walt Disney World and go every year with my family. I'm pretty new here and hope to learn a lot about Walt Disney World and everything in it. And I'm about to be 16 in September



Welcome Brian! If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## soccercruiser87

rockstarsyd said:


> Im Sydney brand new on hea
> im 13
> i go to disney evry year
> its my fav place i wait 4 it evry year
> (cuz we plan r next trip as soon as we get bak  )
> stitch is my fav and i just cant wait 2 get to disney to see him and
> go on some rides



Welcome Sydney! If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## doctorwho

Name's Evan.

I just joined the boards today, and I hope to have a great time here on the boards!


----------



## soccercruiser87

doctorwho said:


> Name's Evan.
> 
> I just joined the boards today, and I hope to have a great time here on the boards!



Welcome Evan! If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Stitch95

doctorwho said:


> Name's Evan.
> 
> I just joined the boards today, and I hope to have a great time here on the boards!



alright, i just have to say.... you have the best username.. ever.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Hello to everyone!  



doctorwho said:


> Name's Evan.
> 
> I just joined the boards today, and I hope to have a great time here on the boards!




You have a wicked awesome username.


----------



## ecoaster333

Hello!! 

I am Emerald... 

I am 17 years old and from Texas..

I have a dream to work at Disney World when I am older..


----------



## StarToursJedi

Hello All!!!!!  

I'm new.....I love all things Star Wars and Disney!!!!  Any other Star Wars fans?  

I've been to WDW more times than I can count, and I absolutely love it each time.  

I'm excited to be here on DISBoards!!!!  My Uncle has an account here.....so that's how I decided to join.


----------



## DISkittyJujy

Hi everybody! my nicknames include Jujy, Taliah,and Luna.
I prefer to be mysterious so I won't say my real name,
but please don't ask. I can be pretty persistent about knowing the names of others.
Plus, all you people born in the year of the rabbit,
YOU ROCK!


----------



## Doodle98

Hi! I'm Aubrey, and i love 2 things. Disney (8 timer) and animals (vegetarian for them. SAVE THE COWS!)


----------



## miaxu

Hello
 I'm mia ,eh.i am a new one and i will be enjoy my times in this place...


----------



## ocpanther

hey I'm Brendan


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I'm Abbi, but I really new!


----------



## MadBowlz

Hey, I'm Matt from Oregon. It's nice to meet all of you.


----------



## tinkerbell1999

hi. My name is abby. this is my first day on DISboards.com and i am loving it so far!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Welcome all new comers  Hope you enjoy you're time here, have fun and make loads of friends 
Welcome to the DIS Family


----------



## ocpanther

Is anyone going to disney world july 19 to august 4?


----------



## Bencat

Hi Im Bennett I`m 13 and I love disney world


----------



## PirateChloe

Hey i'm Chloe 

 i loveeeee disneyland. never been to disney world, but i hope to someday.


----------



## ViolinGirl773

Hey guys!
The name's Jody.
I'm 16.
I've been to WDW 12 times...just got back recently actually.
I'm already planning our trip for next year - taking my best friend/twin along for the first time!!
I was on here for a while, then kinda forgot about it, so I re-registered. Glad to be back!


----------



## catlvr28

ocpanther said:


> Is anyone going to disney world july 19 to august 4?


 i am going july 17th to 24th. Hehe. My name is Mikayla, and I just signed up about an hour ago.Sooo Im fairly new.


----------



## PrincessKendall

Hey im Kendall
I'm 16, im a musician. i still consider myself new to the DIS and i go on it a lot everyday!

is anyone going to Disneyworld august 24th-september 6?

nice to meeet you guys!


----------



## Bubbles29693

Heyyy Im Beth and i love disney!!!!!!! I have been to WDW 10 times and DL Paris once, so yeh thats meee


----------



## ocpanther

catlvr28 said:


> i am going july 17th to 24th. Hehe. My name is Mikayla, and I just signed up about an hour ago.Sooo Im fairly new.



aw dang  plans changed im only going to be at disney the 29-4 disney cruise 24-29


----------



## thelittlestmermaid

Hey everyone!
My name is Ashley.
I'm 18 years old.
I've been lurking around the boards, mainly the podcast board, for years now and finally decided to sign up.
I live in SoCal so Disneyland is my second home. I've been to Walt Disney World twice and hope to go again, and visit all of the Disney parks someday.
I can't wait to start talking with all of you!


----------



## SmileGirl

Hello!
I'm Casey, aka SmileGirl.
I've been on Dis for many (Almost 6!) years now. I joined for VMK, which closed 3 years ago.  But I stayed around.
I've been to Disney 13(?) times. (I don't exactly know, I lost count.)
I only noticed that there was a teen board today, so here I am!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Hello Im Caity. Im fourteen years old and I'm going to be a freshman in September. I love going to WDW like no other vacation spot that I've been to. I've been to WDW 17 times, and it's ging to be my 18th trip next month  My cousin, GoofyGirlxoxo, loves Disney just as much as I do. My favorite hobby is collecting Disney pins. (I have 130 of them). I have a whole WDW playlist on my iPod with the Soarin' and Parade musics. The only thing i do as of right now is dancing (Tap and Modern). I have been dancing for 12 years. Well, that's about it!


----------



## tink97

Hey teen disney lovers!!!!! I'm really new here but I'm going to Disney in 4 weeks and I'm soooooooooooooo excited  btw my names Toni so.... ya. Now I'm introduced


----------



## livieluvsfairies

Hi i'm Olivia but everybody calls me livie for short.I havn't been on the dis for a long time.I'm new.I've only been on here for 2 weeks now.But i really hope i can get to now people.                 livie


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Hey to all the new people, I'm Zack.
I'm coming up to my 3rd year on the DIS, so if anyone has any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## Brent123

Hey i'm Brent, i am 14 and live in south Florida.  i have been to disney world more then i can count. i hope to become a imagineer when i grow up and if you noticed my avatar  i am a star wars fan


----------



## Softballgirl

Hello! I am Jenn! I'm turning 17 next month, and I'm going to be a senior in high school come September. Well, I've been going to Disney almost every year since 2000. I think I only skipped like two years. Haha. I went to Disneyland Paris for the first time this past November. It was amazing, and I'm actually heading to Disney World in a little less than two weeks! My mom's whole life is Disney, and she introduced me to these boards about 5 years ago. I joined then while the game VMK was still running. I played a lot, and was devastated when it closed... I kind of forgot about these boards until tonight, while I was reminiscing the good times I had on VMK with a friend of mine. So I decided to introduce myself and hopefully become welcomed into the community.


----------



## katiebugg

hey im katie  im realy new next summer i will go to disney world for the 3  time


----------



## katiebugg

hi livie im also new im katie


----------



## Stitch95

Helloo everyone, Im Amy 
I just joined here in May so i dont really know a lot of people here, but feel free to talk to me, im pretty open about anything


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

Heyy, I'm Helen, total lurker a lot of the time but really need to get back into posting!
getting neeearly too old to be on the teen boards, I'm 19, gonna be 20 soon 

Done WDW a good few times now, also done DLP three times


----------



## Tyedyeprincess

Hi I'm Maura. I'm 14. I've gone to disney 4 times. I've know about this site for a while but my mom just said I could join.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Breanne6292

Hey There! 

I'm Breanne. I'm a 19 year old member of Alpha Sigma Tau absolutely adores everything Disney. 

I've been to Disneyland more times than I can count, Disney World twice, had a Disneyland Paris visit a few years ago, and am going on my third Disney Cruise this Fall. 

I made this profile a few years ago but never seemed to stay consistent with posts. Considering I have two months left of summer vacation, I figured this would be another great addition to my bookmarked sites.


----------



## JessicaMariee30

Heyy, I'm Jessica. c:

I'm 14, and going to be a freshman in August. 

I've been on here for a little while, but feels as if no one knows me laughing
SO, I'm introducing myself now.c:

I'm a DisneyWorld AnnualPass Holder for the past three years.♥
My WHOLE entire life is Disney. (& I LOVE IT)... I go every weekend, and know it like the back of my hand.
(FALSE. I don't study the back of my hand... But you get what I mean(; )

Feel Free to talk to me..  I'd Love To Talk. 
Peacce.♥


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome! Any questions just ask!


----------



## coolcats304

Hey I'm matt.  I just got here. I joined because i love disney. Specificly Disneyland. I have yet to go to WDW but plan on going someday.


----------



## laxchik18

hey. i'm Bridget! i LOVE disney! been there at least 12 times. i also love lacrosse and i play volleyballl and basketball. i like to read and now i am reading the vault of walt by jim korkis.


----------



## StarTunnel

Welcome guys!  You're going to love it here, everyone is very nice.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Welcome new people!

My name is Drew and I am a high school sophomore from Louisiana. You can find me talking about almost anything on here. lol

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## MaddyDarling

I'm Maddy. I joined today.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

MaddyDarling said:


> I'm Maddy. I joined today.



YAY MADDY I LOVE YOU!!!!! 
WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomwdw14

Hi my name is Tom and im from the UK and joined today (Disney Mad) ive been to disney world 4 times before and am about to go on my 5th trip (11 days left)


----------



## grandfloluver

Welcome to everyone!! 
I'm Hannah, and I've been here for a while, so I'm not really a newcomer, but I thought I'd re-introduce myself. I am from Tennessee and I'll be a sophomore this year when school starts. Just like everyone else here, I love WDW and pretty much all things Disney. 

I hope everyone has a good time!!


----------



## Marrow

Hey Everyone,

I'm not really new. But I'm new. 

I used to be called Paintballer. But I killed the email address that was tied to it.

So I'm back


----------



## mnlibzi

Hi Everyone! My name is Libby, and I'll be going into eight grade this year!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome everyone! If anyone has questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Fanciful

I'm Diane and I joined yesterday!


----------



## BK228

Fanciful said:


> I'm Diane and I joined yesterday!


Welcome, my names Brandon, if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## DisneylandGirl1998

hey, I'm Kristen... umm ya...


----------



## soccercruiser87

DisneylandGirl1998 said:


> hey, I'm Kristen... umm ya...



Hey Kristen! Welcome!


----------



## footballizlife27

hey guys. i have been on here in like a zillon years so im gonna reintroduce myself for the newer people and for the people who may have forgotten me.

the names collin hallam
im 17 years old
i live in detroit michigan
i play varsity football
i play guitar and piano

and not much more to know about me lol


----------



## IceGator

Hey everyone, I'm new. I'm not new to Disney or message boards or anything, but I'm new to posting here on the DIS. 

I'm a 16 year old male named Pete who loves Disney, Sports, Technology, Movies, and other stuff. If you have any questions, drop a visitor message!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Well hi Pete!  You will love the disboards!!!!!!! WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceGator

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Well hi Pete!  You will love the disboards!!!!!!! WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! 

I like it here so far.


----------



## Stitch95

IceGator said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new. I'm not new to Disney or message boards or anything, but I'm new to posting here on the DIS.
> 
> I'm a 16 year old male named Pete who loves Disney, Sports, Technology, Movies, and other stuff. If you have any questions, drop a visitor message!



Helloo 
Welcome to the Dis 
My name is Amy, everyone is super friendly here, you'll have a lot of fun.
Feel free to talk with me anytime


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome everyone! If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## Omalley75

hey, im jason and i like the aristocats. but you can probably see that


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Hi Jason!!!!! My favorite arisocats was always Marie! I love that name! Anyways, you will love discussing Disney on the disboards!


----------



## Omalley75

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Hi Jason!!!!! My favorite arisocats was always Marie! I love that name! Anyways, you will love discussing Disney on the disboards!


Hey, thanks. Marie is pretty cool too


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Omalley75 said:


> Hey, thanks. Marie is pretty cool too



If you have any questions, feel free to ask! Everyone here is super friendly!


----------



## airplanegod

I guess I should formally introduce myself. My name is Devlin, and I am not like most teens. Of course, I am HUGELY into Disney, and the whole history behind the whole company, and Walt    Also, as you can see, I am a big fan in aviation. One of the best parts for me about coming to Disney is I get to go on a plane! I am also into elevators (Yes, very weird), current events, and technology. That's all you have to know about me!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

airplanegod said:


> I guess I should formally introduce myself. My name is Devlin, and I am not like most teens. Of course, I am HUGELY into Disney, and the whole history behind the whole company, and Walt    Also, as you can see, I am a big fan in aviation. One of the best parts for me about coming to Disney is I get to go on a plane! I am also into elevators (Yes, very weird), current events, and technology. That's all you have to know about me!



Welcome to the disboards Devlin!  It's pretty cool that you are into aviation and things of that sort! Yes, planes are very cool and it's on of my favorite things to ride in on my way to Disney! (We won't be doing it again because it freaked my dad out!) If you have any questions, ask anyone on the disboards!


----------



## airplanegod

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Welcome to the disboards Devlin!  It's pretty cool that you are into aviation and things of that sort! Yes, planes are very cool and it's on of my favorite things to ride in on my way to Disney! (We won't be doing it again because it freaked my dad out!) If you have any questions, ask anyone on the disboards!



Thank you very much!


----------



## soccercruiser87

welcome everyone! If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## Kermit4President

Hey, I'm Kairi (like Kay-ree haha) 
I've been on here for a few years now but never got into many conversations. But I love Disney so I'm hoping that I'll have some extra time to get on here.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Kermit4President said:


> Hey, I'm Kairi (like Kay-ree haha)
> I've been on here for a few years now but never got into many conversations. But I love Disney so I'm hoping that I'll have some extra time to get on here.



Welcome back!


----------



## PrincessAllDay

Hi everyone!!!! I'm very new just started today but I watched my mom talk on disboard for years. I've been a disfanatic with ocdd (obsessive compulsive Disney disorder) since my first trip when I was nine and it only gets better each time!!!!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

PrincessAllDay said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I'm very new just started today but I watched my mom talk on disboard for years. I've been a disfanatic with ocdd (obsessive compulsive Disney disorder) since my first trip when I was nine and it only gets better each time!!!!



Hi PrincessAllDay! Welcome to the disboards! I can't believe that I have never heard of ocdd!!! Haha, hilarious! Well you'll love the boards(which I'm sure you are already familiar with the website)! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## soccercruiser87

PrincessAllDay said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I'm very new just started today but I watched my mom talk on disboard for years. I've been a disfanatic with ocdd (obsessive compulsive Disney disorder) since my first trip when I was nine and it only gets better each time!!!!



Welcome! My name is Travis and I'm one of the moderators on the Teen Board so if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## imagineertobe

Hi! I'm Minami and a HUGE disney fan.  I made an account yesterday but didn't see this thread. haha


----------



## soccercruiser87

imagineertobe said:


> Hi! I'm Minami and a HUGE disney fan.  I made an account yesterday but didn't see this thread. haha



Welcome to the Teen Board! If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## Sleeping Princess

Hi, I am Mishey.


----------



## StarTunnel

Sleeping Princess said:


> Hi, I am Mishey.



Welcome to the DisBoards!  You're going to like it here, everyone is very nice!


----------



## Sleeping Princess

StarTunnel said:


> Welcome to the DisBoards!  You're going to like it here, everyone is very nice!


Thank U


----------



## soccercruiser87

Sleeping Princess said:


> Hi, I am Mishey.



welcome!


----------



## Sleeping Princess

soccercruiser87 said:


> welcome!


Thank U


----------



## Jonas

First, I'd like to welcome my little sister Mishey to the boards. I am Jonas or JP, I am Mishey(Sleeping Princess) older brother. I actually love Disney more than she does.   I am 17 and am a home schooled 12th grader this year upcoming. I love the group Off Kilter and other Celtic music is great. I also love to surf on vacation, skateboard, snowboard,and just hang out.


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Hello, I'm Caitlyn (Caity for short) and I am the biggest Disney geek I know. I have been to WDW 17 times, going on 18 next week!  I am 14, and I am going to be freshman in High School in September  I have one sibling (little brother) and he is also a Disney geek. My hobbies are dancing, ice skating and pin collecting. I hope you all have a magical day!


----------



## Jonas

Hi Caity, I am Jonas or JP.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm Sarah~
And I love Justin Bieber and One Direction
And the New York Yankees and the New York Jets
And Peter Pan and Cinderella
okay that's it.


----------



## Disney~Cutie

Sleeping Princess said:


> Hi, I am Mishey.



Welcome!!
(BTW, I LOVE your signature!!!!)


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

MickeyisBeast said:


> I'm Sarah~
> And I love Justin Bieber and One Direction
> And the New York Yankees and the New York Jets
> And Peter Pan and Cinderella
> okay that's it.



I basically root for every NY team, i dont watch the games, i just like to know if they win or not


----------



## macheriedisney

Hey, y'allll.
I'm Maya.
uhm, haha I like a lot of things.
LOLOL, hm. 
k, well I'll just leave it at that, for now.
hahaha.


----------



## imagineertobe

soccercruiser87 said:


> Welcome to the Teen Board! If you have any questions, just ask!



Thanks!


----------



## fruto95

Hello, just wanted to let ya'll know my name is Abbie. We live in Florida about an hour away from Disney... We go to Disney at least once a month, we have season tickets. We are actually going this weekend an it'll be a very exciting trip because my BEST FRIEND, practically my sister is going with us for the first time, I guess our mom's had planned it out secretly behind our backs and surprised us last night on the way home form practice. But any ways, my mom is really big on the Disney Boards and I was on her's when I saw they had a teen blog so that's basically why I joined, I learn a lot of disney's secrets on this site which is always fun finding out.


----------



## soccercruiser87

fruto95 said:


> Hello, just wanted to let ya'll know my name is Abbie. We live in Florida about an hour away from Disney... We go to Disney at least once a month, we have season tickets. We are actually going this weekend an it'll be a very exciting trip because my BEST FRIEND, practically my sister is going with us for the first time, I guess our mom's had planned it out secretly behind our backs and surprised us last night on the way home form practice. But any ways, my mom is really big on the Disney Boards and I was on her's when I saw they had a teen blog so that's basically why I joined, I learn a lot of disney's secrets on this site which is always fun finding out.



Welcome! If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## PrincessKendall

imagineertobe said:


> Thanks!



hey im kendall the love is LOUDER campaign means a lot to me.. so i LOVE your signature !


----------



## terreto

hello everyone my name is terreto im from new mexico flare town .here for spreading knowledge


----------



## terreto

i will reveal some exciting news for the disney land in my next post


----------



## JamieBaby

I'm Jamie  I been here foor about a year or two but never introduced myself. I am a Gleek


----------



## dukeunique

hey guys i am duke here i am new user here


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Welcome aboard, Duke!! The Teen board is a great place to start. It tons of fun. I'm Abbi! If you need anything just shoot me a private message (PM) or just ask through a post!


----------



## StarTunnel

Hiya Duke, welcome to the disboards!


----------



## PrincessKendall




----------



## fruto95

JamieBaby said:


> I'm Jamie  I been here foor about a year or two but never introduced myself. I am a Gleek



Well first off, hey, what's up? How ya doin', my name is abbey, Nice to meet you. And secondly, I am a Gleek too!!!!! Finally somebody who watches Glee too! Unless you mean like you actually do the singing and all, cause that would stink, I would have wrote all this for nothing. And we wouldn't have much more in common unless you play volleyball and watch football and hockey!
Lol, well anyways gotta go. Laterrr gatorrr!


----------



## MissDisGirl(:

But I'm trying to become more active on here and I wanted to re-introduce myself. 

I'm Lauren. I'm 19. I live in a small town you've never heard of in Texas. I LOVE Disney World, obviously. I've been and still wishing to move to Florida soon... I have two boston terriers whom I loveeee. I'm going to school next year to become an x-ray technician. Other things I love include- Darren Criss, starkid, Glee, Harry Potter, Twilight, Big Brother, Roseanne[tv show], Roseanne Barr herself, Phineas and Ferb, All Time Low,taking pictures, eating, singing, dancing, acting like a fool with my best friend, being sassy, reading, writing, reading FanFiction, Darren Criss, Disney World, sitting on my front porch drinking coffee while watching the sunrise, Disney World, Darren Criss, writing, music, singing, theatre, Florida, my backyard. My mom is my best friend in the entire world. I'm not exciting at all, I'm hilarious, or at least I think so. 

Oh, and, Halloween is my favorite. 

That's basically me.


----------



## MissDisGirl(:

fruto95 said:


> Well first off, hey, what's up? How ya doin', my name is abbey, Nice to meet you. And secondly, I am a Gleek too!!!!! Finally somebody who watches Glee too! Unless you mean like you actually do the singing and all, cause that would stink, I would have wrote all this for nothing. And we wouldn't have much more in common unless you play volleyball and watch football and hockey!
> Lol, well anyways gotta go. Laterrr gatorrr!



I'm a bigtime Gleek, too!


----------



## HakunaMatindie

Hello! I'm India and I'm from the UK. I want to be a marine mammal trainer when I'm older!
I love making new friends!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

HakunaMatindie said:


> Hello! I'm India, I'm 15 and from the UK. My favourite Disney movies are The Lion King, Lilo & Stitch and The Little Mermaid. I want to be a marine mammal trainer when I grow up at SeaWorld and have done ever since I was about 3!
> 
> I love making new friends!



WELCOME India! My name is Olivia!  I have to agree and say that I love Lilo and Stitch!!! Your dream job sounds amazing, and are you talking about the SeaWorld in Florida?! If so, do you know how many miles and how long it takes you to get there? If you have any questions, feel free to ask me or anyone else! Everyone is SUPER friendly!


----------



## sarabethlovesHCR

hi i'm Sarabeth. i'm going on my first disney cruise on Nov.26th to the western caribbean. im really excited and my family's travel agent told me to join this website to meet other teens maybe going on the same cruise i am. nut im a bit confused about all the forums and making friends...im not sure how to navigate this website  but im really excited about the cruise & i hope ill eventually figure out what im doing and meet some people


----------



## sarabethlovesHCR

holy crap i LOOOOVE drew carey's improv a ganza!!!!!!!!!!! & i have a rediculous crush on jeff davis) & yeah how do i meet people going on the same cruise i am? im very new to this website. thanks!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

sarabethlovesHCR said:


> hi i'm Sarabeth. i'm going on my first disney cruise on Nov.26th to the western caribbean. im really excited and my family's travel agent told me to join this website to meet other teens maybe going on the same cruise i am. nut im a bit confused about all the forums and making friends...im not sure how to navigate this website  but im really excited about the cruise & i hope ill eventually figure out what im doing and meet some people



Welcome Sarabeth! If you have any questions just ask and I'll be glad to help you out!


----------



## Alison2497

Hi I'm Ally and I've been a long time lurker but finally decided to join  I'm completely obsessed with everything Disney to the point where my family is begging me to stop talking about it for five minutes. I'm so excited to be on here and meet everyone who loves Disney too


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

Alison2497 said:


> Hi I'm Ally and I've been a long time lurker but finally decided to join  I'm completely obsessed with everything Disney to the point where my family is begging me to stop talking about it for five minutes. I'm so excited to be on here and meet everyone who loves Disney too



Hey Ally! My name is Olivia! I'm glad you finally decided to join; you'll love posting on the disboards! Basically everyone on this website is OBSESSED with Disney so I'm sure you will have TONS of people to talk to! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Gleek59

Hello, im new to this, so i thought i'd say hello 

Im crazy obsessed with Disney and have been my whole life, most of my conversations revolve around Disney and i can never shut up about it 

A few of my other obsessions are Glee and Harry Potter.


----------



## StephaniexMarie

Gleek59 said:


> Hello, im new to this, so i thought i'd say hello
> 
> Im crazy obsessed with Disney and have been my whole life, most of my conversations revolve around Disney and i can never shut up about it
> 
> A few of my other obsessions are Glee and Harry Potter.



 Hi! I'm obsessed with Glee too. Only 20 more days until it's back.


----------



## Karengirl 1988

hey~ i m karyn

 i have been here since March!~


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Hey, i'm Sian.  I used to post here alot back in the day (about 3-4 years ago...) and was hoping to make a comeback. Hoping alot of my old friends still post on here .


----------



## Emzie

I'm Emma and I'm 16. I was born in Wimbledon, and now live in Ipswich, England. I'm studying photography, ancient history, environmental studies and dance a-levels at Kesgrave 6th form. I have a strange obesession with the sea (as well as my dis obsession), and am always researching anything to do with it.


----------



## Laurenalexisc09

Hi!, My Name Is Lauren!
I LOVE Disney!  And I Love Art! 
I Just Joined And Im Loving It Already!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Laurenalexisc09 said:


> Hi!, My Name Is Lauren!
> I LOVE Disney!  And I Love Art!
> I Just Joined And Im Loving It Already!



Hi Lauren! I go by Erin  We all love Disney too!  I'm not very good at art, but I love looking at it haha! Glad you're here! 

There are a lot of threads to "plug in," I suppose.  Both the Post Waster and the Hangout Thread are great places to start random conversations or anything. You've also probably seen the polls and such...those are great places to talk as well!

I've found everyone to be very friendly and helpful, and I'm sure you'll find the same thing!


----------



## SorcererJacob

I'm Jacob!
I've recently joined.
I love Disney, The Beatles, Threee Stooges, Trains, Classic Cars, Classic Video Games and the list goes on!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

SorcererJacob said:


> I'm Jacob!
> I've recently joined.
> I love Disney, The Beatles, Threee Stooges, Trains, Classic Cars, Classic Video Games and the list goes on!



Hi Jacob! I go by Erin  Of course I love Disney too (this is the Teen Disney board, after all) but I love the Beatles as well! Feel free to post on the Post Waster thread or the Hangout thread...they're both great places to just jump in to conversations  Glad you're here!


----------



## LuvDisCoasters

Hey everybody! I'm Mary-Katherynne.
Just joined and thought I'd say hi! 
Loving it so far!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

LuvDisCoasters said:


> Hey everybody! I'm Mary-Katherynne.
> Just joined and thought I'd say hi!
> Loving it so far!



Hello Mary-Katherynne!!!!  My name is Olivia! If you have any questions, feel free to ask me or anyone else on the disboards!!!! Everyone is very helpful and kind, so don't be shy and have fun!


----------



## cheergirll

hiiii! my names libby. I'm eighteenn and i live in florida. I absolutely love disney. None of my friends share my obsession, so i thought i could make some friends to talk to about disney on here! I'm a cheerleaderr, and it kinda occupies most of my time. I love parties and the beach, i'm a paddle boarder so i'm pretty much there everyday. I work at the clearwater marine aquarium (where the movie Dolphin Tale was filmed/ based on) I'd love to talk to anyonee! <3


----------



## mimiloveswdw

cheergirll said:


> hiiii! my names libby. I'm sixteen and i live in florida. I absolutely love disney. None of my friends share my obsession, so i thought i could make some friends to talk to about disney on here! I'm a cheerleaderr, and it kinda occupies most of my time. I love parties and the beach, i'm a paddle boarder so i'm pretty much there everyday. I work at the clearwater marine aquarium (where the movie Dolphin Tale was filmed/ based on) I'd love to talk to anyonee! <3



Hi Libby! I'm Erin; I'm sixteen too  Oh my gosh, your life sounds like such a dream! I'm a big defender of aquatic animal rights, especially dolphins. Trust me, you'll find a LOT of people with the same Disney obsession feelings as you here


----------



## cheergirll

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hi Libby! I'm Erin; I'm sixteen too  Oh my gosh, your life sounds like such a dream! I'm a big defender of aquatic animal rights, especially dolphins. Trust me, you'll find a LOT of people with the same Disney obsession feelings as you here



haha, i absolutely love my job. I don't get to go in the tank with the dolphins, but I help out with the shows, and feed them. all my friends hate disney! they think its stupid. obviously i had no choice but to come here!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

cheergirll said:


> haha, i absolutely love my job. I don't get to go in the tank with the dolphins, but I help out with the shows, and feed them. all my friends hate disney! they think its stupid. obviously i had no choice but to come here!



Hi! I'm Olivia! Trust me, you will find plenty if people to just talk about Disney with! As you can see from my username, I LOVEEEEEEEEE  Disney. I mean, it's the best place on Earth! You may like the post wasters thread! A lot of nice people hang out there, such as Becca and Erin!


----------



## Sinderellie

Hey! I'm Elizabeth
Just joined, hoping to talk to a few people that will be going on the Disney Magic leaving March 10th, 2012. I am a really fun and outgoing person but I absolutly hate meeting new people and introducing myself! Let me know if any of you are going on that cruise I like to hang out in the Teen Lounge but I normally just sit quietly in a corner because I don't know anyone.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Hi I'm Molly!
I've been hanging around the College Board for a long time now, because even though I'm only a sophomore and I don't even know what college I want to attend, I'm already planning for CP Fall 2015

My next trip isn't for a while, but it's okay-it gives me more time to collect even more Disney apparel!


----------



## SpaceEverest101

Hi I'm Kay.
I am a huge fan of anything Disney, but mostly the parks. I get to go to WDW usually and next year I get my first trip ever to Disneyland!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

SpaceEverest101 said:


> Hi I'm Kay.
> I am a huge fan of anything Disney, but mostly the parks. I get to go to WDW usually and next year I get my first trip ever to Disneyland!



Welcome Kay! My name is Olivia, and likewise, I LOVE Disney! What is your favorite park? Mine is either MK or Epcot! I  Tom Sawyer's Island and the Italian pavilion! If you have any questions, feel free to ask me or anyone else on the disboards!


----------



## SpaceEverest101

Thanks for the Welcome! My favorite Park is probably the Magic Kingdom. My favorite place in the MK is really hard to choose, but if I had to it would probably be Fantasyland. It's the only park right next to AK I can ride everything in one day haha.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

SpaceEverest101 said:


> Thanks for the Welcome! My favorite Park is probably the Magic Kingdom. My favorite place in the MK is really hard to choose, but if I had to it would probably be Fantasyland. It's the only park right next to AK I can ride everything in one day haha.



Have you heard of the Fantasyland Expansion?! It sounds MAGICAL! At WDW, they recently refurbished _Walt: One Man's Dream!_ Walt Disney's journey was an amazing one! Towards the end of the walk, near the theater, they have some plans of the new expansion! (I was at Disney World in September!) You can also see all of the buildings over the construction wall, such as Dumbo's Circus area and where Belle's area will be!


----------



## SpaceEverest101

Disney-Obsessed said:


> Have you heard of the Fantasyland Expansion?! It sounds MAGICAL! At WDW, they recently refurbished _Walt: One Man's Dream!_ Walt Disney's journey was an amazing one! Towards the end of the walk, near the theater, they have some plans of the new expansion! (I was at Disney World in September!) You can also see all of the buildings over the construction wall, such as Dumbo's Circus area and where Belle's area will be!



I've been watching the expansion like crazy! I follow it a bunch. It sounds amazing! From the theming to the audio-anametronics. The rock work so far is really impressive.


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

SpaceEverest101 said:


> I've been watching the expansion like crazy! I follow it a bunch. It sounds amazing! From the theming to the audio-anametronics. The rock work so far is really impressive.



Again, if you have any questions, feel free to ask! Have fun on the boards and post basically anywhere! Most people will engage you in conversation! If you want to start a conversation, post a pic, ask a question, or just mention something about Disney or anything else! If you like BTR, the hangout thread is for you! The disboards has its slow times, but it also has its fast pace, non-stop posting times! Have fun!


----------



## coolkidhann95

Hi everybody, my name's Hannah and I joined about 6 years ago (back when I was a "kid"). I was pretty active on the VMK boards for a while but drifted away from the game several months before it closed. Anyway, my mom recently emailed me about something on the Dis and I thought "why not?". But yeah, I still dig anything Disney-related and I also love to read, write, and play video games (I love me some Fable III and DC Universe).


----------



## BeyondHorizons

hey hannah ^

Reintroducing myself too... or rather, just letting people know I exist, ya know?
I'm Ryan, and I I guess I lurk around here every once in a while and throw in my opinion, but I don't have much if any influence and don't wish to garner any more.

So that's my story, hope everything's awesome for everyone


----------



## DisneyCJ

Hi everyone, my name is Cameron-Jayne but you can call me CJ 
I live in Birmingham in the UK. 
I love Disney and I am going on my first Disney cruise in February 2012 witch I am very excited.


----------



## MarietheAristocat

*I'm Madison and I like all Disney cats, especially Marie *


----------



## candycane11

I've been checking the boards regularly for updates.  Our visit in Orlando will be from Dec 6, to 16th. It's to celebrate my 20th wedding anniversary with our 2 teenage boys


----------



## StitchsGurl

Hi! I'm Dayna, and I'm new here! Hope to meet some awesome new people who love Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

StitchsGurl said:


> Hi! I'm Dayna, and I'm new here! Hope to meet some awesome new people who love Disney as much as I do!





candycane11 said:


> I've been checking the boards regularly for updates.  Our visit in Orlando will be from Dec 6, to 16th. It's to celebrate my 20th wedding anniversary with our 2 teenage boys





MarietheAristocat said:


> *I'm Madison and I like all Disney cats, especially Marie *





DisneyCJ said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Cameron-Jayne but you can call me CJ
> I live in Birmingham in the UK.
> I love Disney and I am going on my first Disney cruise in February 2012 witch I am very excited.





BeyondHorizons said:


> hey hannah ^
> 
> Reintroducing myself too... or rather, just letting people know I exist, ya know?
> I'm Ryan, and I I guess I lurk around here every once in a while and throw in my opinion, but I don't have much if any influence and don't wish to garner any more.
> 
> So that's my story, hope everything's awesome for everyone





coolkidhann95 said:


> Hi everybody, my name's Hannah and I joined about 6 years ago (back when I was a "kid"). I was pretty active on the VMK boards for a while but drifted away from the game several months before it closed. Anyway, my mom recently emailed me about something on the Dis and I thought "why not?". But yeah, I still dig anything Disney-related and I also love to read, write, and play video games (I love me some Fable III and DC Universe).



Welcome everyone!!!  My name is Olivia!!! If any of y'all have any questions, you can ask me or another person! Everyone is SUPER friendly and inviting! I'm sure you two, Ryan and Hannah, already are familiar with the site, but still if you have any questions, I'd be more than happy to help! CJ, Madison, and Dayna, my best recommendation for y'all is to find a thread and start posting! It's easy to start a conversation with basically anyone, especially if the topic is Disney!!! Candycane11, your vacation is coming up so soon! I'm sure you and your two sons will have an amazing time! Again, if any of you have questions, I'm here to help!!!


----------



## StitchsGurl

Thanks for the welcome, Olivia~ I've been posting around the boards; everyone seems so friendly. Glad to be a part of this family!


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

StitchsGurl said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Olivia~ I've been posting around the boards; everyone seems so friendly. Glad to be a part of this family!



You're welcomed! We're always more than happy to have another ''sibling" in our disboards family!  And I'm sure you've already noticed that


----------



## nikimak2

Hi im Niki and i joined yesterday


----------



## tommy141516

Hey, I'm Tommy and I am 14 years old. I'm into sports, music and disney stuff. I live with my parents and two brothers Brad who is 19 and Dan who is 8


----------



## Disney-Obsessed

nikimak2 said:


> Hi im Niki and i joined yesterday





tommy141516 said:


> Hey, I'm Tommy and I am 14 years old. I'm into sports, music and disney stuff. I live with my parents and two brothers Brad who is 19 and Dan who is 8



Welcome Niki and Tommy! My name is Olivia!!!  I  sports, music, and Disney also! I do floor gymnastics, and my favorite sport to watch is football!!! If y'all have any questions and need help with the website, feel free to ask me or anyone else! We are just a big Disney Loving family!!!!!


----------



## TiffanyRenee

Hi  My name is Tiffany!! (as my user names says!) (although it also says Renee but that's my middle name, so....) Anyway! You can call me Tiffany! Or Tiff... Or Tiffy.... Yeah it doesn't really matter.... Anywho, I just started DIS boards today! So.... Yeah!


----------



## meggiebeth

Hallo- my name is Megan. I started on the Dis in August, and love it! I'm fifteen and live in England.


----------



## Angryhenfan95

Hey, I'm Brian and just started dis-ing here recently. Can't wait to learn new things from everyone and have fun.


----------



## Torixo

Hey everyone, it's nice to meet you guys! Well like my username says, I'm Tori. I just joined DIS Boards but I've known about it for a while.


----------



## TylerFG

Torixo said:


> Hey everyone, it's nice to meet you guys! Well like my username says, I'm Tori. I just joined DIS Boards but I've known about it for a while.



Welcome to the DIS. I'm Tyler.


----------



## princessjessica

Hi, Im Jessica
Ive been on the DIS boards for a couple of weeks 
I love Disney 
Im from Canada 
 <3


----------



## meredith975

Hey, I'm Meredith
I just joined yesterday
And wanted to say hey 
Oh and of course I <3 Disney!!


----------



## jessidoll

meredith975 said:


> Hey, I'm Meredith
> I just joined yesterday
> And wanted to say hey
> Oh and of course I <3 Disney!!



Welcome to the Dis!!!I'm Hailie and I know your gonna love it here!


----------



## meredith975

jessidoll said:


> Welcome to the Dis!!!I'm Hailie and I know your gonna love it here!



Thanks. And I think I already love it!!


----------



## cinderbella2165

Hi, I'm Kate. First DCL trip on JAnuary 9th;phsyced


----------



## Simba92

I'm Kelsey.
I LOVE Disney.
I joined a couple days ago.
My goal is to plan a mother/daughter trip for December 2012.  
It's nice to meet everyone!


----------



## jessidoll

Simba92 said:


> I'm Kelsey.
> I LOVE Disney.
> I joined a couple days ago.
> My goal is to plan a mother/daughter trip for December 2012.
> It's nice to meet everyone!



Hey Kelsey I'm Hailie and I LOVE disney too!Welcome to the boards!


----------



## stitch'sgrl101

Hi! My name is Caitlyn, and I absolutely LOVE WDW! I'm atm listening to the wishes soundtrack on my ipod  I'm going to be 15 next Friday. For my s16 i am planning to take my mom and a few friends to WDW for a week. I am a dancer, only taking tap right now, but next year i want to do Jazz.


----------



## adkins561

Hi, I'm Kathleen! I LOVE all things Disney (Especially DCL!). Going on my 4th cruise in a few weeks


----------



## VickeyTheMouse

Hey, I'm Victoria I'm completely new to this, and I hope to make a lot of Disney nerd friends here ^_^


----------



## PrincessKathleen

Hey everyone, I'm Kathleen! I lovelovelove Disney and though we don't go too often, I'm thinking about it all the time when we're not there, haha. I've had an account here for a while but just recently remembered about it and I've been posting more.


----------



## Electramagic

Hey I'm Electra or elec, my favorite color is turquise, I love to draw, but Im no good at it . I also love animals . Most people don't notice if Im there, . I might be on often or not, it depends. Bye!


----------



## w0nderland

Hello everybody, I'm Emily. I love the DIS boards and I've finally made an account. xD I enjoy photography, and, of course, Disney! I also like to read and dance.  That's it, and I hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Disneytigergirl

I'm madeline and am from Michigan. I've been going to Disney since I was a toddler and have been in love ever since. I've been told I Could sing Poor unfortunate souls before I could speak and have probably close to ever song lyric of every Disney movie song memorized.


----------



## PrincessKendall




----------



## ILoveDisney1998

Hi I'm Kristen, I had another account but the e-mail account for that got hacked so now I made this one!


----------



## MountainMan1992

Sup guys? I'm dillan, obviously I'm new lol. I just got a premium annual pass, so hopefully I can meet new people on here!


----------



## jessidoll

MountainMan1992 said:


> Sup guys? I'm dillan, obviously I'm new lol. I just got a premium annual pass, so hopefully I can meet new people on here!



Lol welcome to the boards!


----------



## gnomefan

hey im lucie 
i only joined today so still kinda confused by everything but will probs get used to it .
quick question how do i put one of the countdowns on?


----------



## bigbluenation

Hi, I'm MaKayla 
I'm new to DISboards but a long time Disney visitor!


----------



## captianbubble

Hi, I am new to this site, but been to other fansites before the domain was expired.
Anyway, my name is Kayla.
Blind person, and love disney world!
I have been there three times!
I am glad to be here!


----------



## AndreeaScott

hey I a ma newbie here, and it was really a great time. I really enjoyed this platform. Lots of stuff for me.


----------



## MouseMazing

HELLO!!!!!!!! my name is Anna I love animals (existing or not AKA i believe in nessie, bigfoot,etc) my fav color is purple and i love food (doesn't everybody?) and i might be an elf (or crazy) sooo... bye now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peace.Love.Disney.

I'm Joanna, but everyone calls me Jo! I'm 19 and in college. I love running, singing, playing the piano & the guitar, and living life! It's quite possible I'm the oldest 'teen' here, but I figured I'd introduce myself .


----------



## Jill In Wonderland

Hi, I'm Jill (As you can tell by my username!) I am obsessed with Disney World, as my mom (jilliemom) is too! I love cheerleading, school, and DISNEY WORLD! This is my first day as a member, and I'm enjoying it already!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Jill In Wonderland said:


> Hi, I'm Jill (As you can tell by my username!) I am obsessed with Disney World, as my mom (jilliemom) is too! I love cheerleading, school, and DISNEY WORLD! This is my first day as a member, and I'm enjoying it already!



Welcome! It is awesome here! If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## BrittanyisGoofy

I'm Birttany and I like goofy and Disney.


----------



## soccercruiser87

BrittanyisGoofy said:


> I'm Birttany and I like goofy and Disney.



Welcome Brittany! Any questions just ask


----------



## TinkerbellTara

Hi, my names Tara.
I'm new to this website i


----------



## Fairywings

Hi Tara! 

Both The Post Wasters and The Hangout threads are good places to just go talk to people.

You can ask me or any of the others anything!


----------



## SparrowWings

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Hi my name is Alexis.
> I've been here almost 2 years in September.



Ohmigod. I love ur signature pic. I live Alice in Wonderland. Loo I'm Emmalia Sparrow btw


----------



## BornThisWay

Hey guys! 
Im new to the Disboards but ive been on other forms before.
I am Disney World obsessed! Heres soem about me:

Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite Hotel: Contemporary and Yacht Club
Favorite Character: Sleeping beauty or Prince Eric 
Favorite way of transportation: MONORAIL!!!
Favorite Food: Rice cream from the Norway bakery or Napoleon from the France bakery
Favorite restaurant: California Grill all the way, baby!
Favorite rides: The 4 mountains! Splash, Thunder, Space, and Expedition Everest(that counts as a mountain, right?)
Favorite Movie: Peter Pan, Mary Poppins, Ariel


----------



## atcal321

hey everyone im new here! I love meeting new people!


_Posted from Disney Forums  Reader for  Android_


----------



## atcal321

hey everyone im new here! I love meeting new people!


_Posted  from Disney  Forums Reader for Android_


----------



## Fairywings

Hi Everyone!

Remember you can ask anyone one the boards about anything.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Reberella

I'm Rebecca!
A 13 year old Disney Lover!
I was wondering how to change your avatar on here... I've done it several times but now I'm unsure how to do it again!
Thanks!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

Reberella said:


> I'm Rebecca!
> A 13 year old Disney Lover!
> I was wondering how to change your avatar on here... I've done it several times but now I'm unsure how to do it again!
> Thanks!




We have the name name  x!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Reberella said:


> I'm Rebecca!
> A 13 year old Disney Lover!
> I was wondering how to change your avatar on here... I've done it several times but now I'm unsure how to do it again!
> Thanks!



Welcome Rebecca! 

To change your avatar:

1. Click on "User CP" (Top left)
2. On the left side you will see your control panel, under "Settings and Options", click "Edit Avatar"
3. Then once your on the avatar page, choose the avatar you'd like and scroll down and click "Save Changes"

Any other questions just ask


----------



## Reberella

soccercruiser87 said:


> Welcome Rebecca!
> 
> To change your avatar:
> 
> 1. Click on "User CP" (Top left)
> 2. On the left side you will see your control panel, under "Settings and Options", click "Edit Avatar"
> 3. Then once your on the avatar page, choose the avatar you'd like and scroll down and click "Save Changes"
> 
> Any other questions just ask



Thanks!!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Reberella said:


> Thanks!!!



no problem


----------



## lisafuncub

Hi, I'm Lisa, I'm 13, and I Love Disney World!
Can anyone tell me how to add a signature to my posts?
Thanks!


----------



## lego606

Hey, I'm Jon, 17 (alomst 18! ) and I <3 Disney 

I'm starting a Mouseketeer (or maybe All Ears) club at my university (or I hope to at least). Apparently the elevators already travel to the 5th Dimension, so that's a start


----------



## kendieluvs14

Hi!

I'm Kendal!  I'm 13, and almost finished with 8th grade.  My 14th birthday is in August.  I am a girl scout, dancer, and gymnast.  I love Disney of course and Jessie, Shake it Up!, and A.N.T. Farm on Disney Channel.  I love Justin Bieber, Demi Lovato, and One Direction.  I am a cancer survivor (Leukemia, battled it when I was 11 for six months of chemo) and recently found out it's back.


----------



## 3mtn-kate

So I'm Katie  I'm 18 and I'm coming back on here after a couple of years easily..Just kind of randomly posting about like I used to  

Feel free to come talk to me if you want to!


----------



## mimiloveswdw

lisafuncub said:


> Hi, I'm Lisa, I'm 13, and I Love Disney World!
> Can anyone tell me how to add a signature to my posts?
> Thanks!



Hey Lisa! Erin here  To add a signature, click on "User CP" near the upper left of your screen. There should be an "edit signature" or something along those lines to click on. From there you can add whatever you want! Feel free to PM me any questions if you have problems with it or with anything!



lego606 said:


> Hey, I'm Jon, 17 (alomst 18! ) and I <3 Disney
> 
> I'm starting a Mouseketeer (or maybe All Ears) club at my university (or I hope to at least). Apparently the elevators already travel to the 5th Dimension, so that's a start



Hi Jon! I go by Erin and I'm 17 too  That's awesome! I'm hoping for a Disney club at whatever school I go to after high school...or I may have to make one myself too!

5th dimension? I'm almost scared to ask!



kendieluvs14 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Kendal!  I'm 13, and almost finished with 8th grade.  My 14th birthday is in August.  I am a girl scout, dancer, and gymnast.  I love Disney of course and Jessie, Shake it Up!, and A.N.T. Farm on Disney Channel.  I love Justin Bieber, Demi Lovato, and One Direction.  I am a cancer survivor (Leukemia, battled it when I was 11 for six months of chemo) and recently found out it's back.



Hey Kendal! Another One Direction fan here! Oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear that  You'll be in my thoughts <3 I usually hang around the Post Wasters' Thread, and they've become a little family for me, and I'd love for you to come join us if you'd like to!



3mtn-kate said:


> So I'm Katie  I'm 18 and I'm coming back on here after a couple of years easily..Just kind of randomly posting about like I used to
> 
> Feel free to come talk to me if you want to!



Hi Katie! Glad you're back, even though I didn't post much when you did before haha!


----------



## PirateSnow

I'm Snow (at least, on the web I am). I'm born and raised a Disney fanatic, with my mum being an ultimate Disney Trip planner. I've learned basically all the tricks I know from her about Disney. Obsessed with all sorts of Disney Trivia, Disney Movies, Disney Parks, and basically anything Disney.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## ashleeb

My name is Ashlee and I've beeen a DIS`er for two years. I and I'm 14 & love all things Disney and can't wait until next November when I go back for the 5th time


----------



## soccercruiser87

ashleeb said:


> My name is Ashlee and I've beeen a DIS`er for two years. I and I'm 14 & love all things Disney and can't wait until next November when I go back for the 5th time



Welcome!


----------



## LifeIsDis

The name's Meg. 
Disney is pretty much my whole life. I have been going to Walt Disney World since I was two years old and I have been to Disneyland once. 
I love learning about the history of the parks and the hidden magic you find everywhere. My dream job is to be an Imagineer and I would LOVE to do the CP.
My other interests include The Muppets, The Nightmare Before Christmas, and music. 

I hope to meet many DIS friends and share my love for Disney!

See ya real soon!


----------



## anelson81993

Hi! My name is Abby, and I'm 18 (almost 19)! I'm a big-time Disney fanatic, especially in the history of Disney. I'm also a sophomore in an education program studying English education and speech communication (speech and drama). I've been in love with Disney all my life, and can't wait to get more involved on the DISboards!


----------



## tonybrowN

Hi, I'm Tony!
Since a kid I am a fan of Disney!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi guys! 

My name's Ellen, I am almost sixteen and just about finished with my sophomore year in highschool. I love Disney and always have! Disneyland is my favorite place in the world, with Hawaii as a close second. I am part Hawaiian, so that I feel like I am at home there  We are taking our first trip to WDW world in two years, and I can't wait! We will also be visiting the Wizarding World of Harry Potter...ohmygoshican'twait. I am a HUGE fan of Harry Potter 

Aside from Disney and HP, I love to read (Gone With the Wind is my favorite book), I am an athlete (former volleyball player, current softball player and runner), and I am obsessed with music. I am in choir, but hope to do something with music tech as my career. Oh, and I plan on doing the Disney CP when I am in college!

Sorry that was so long, but thanks for reading


----------



## disneyfanaticc

Hello! I'm Lizzy and I'm 15, 2 more weeks left of my sophomore year!

My entire family is obsessed with Disney, me being the most!  We've been to Disney World about 20 times and we visit at least twice each year.  I'm about to go on my 4th disney cruise in the summer 1 week after I get back from my Europe vacation! I've only been to Disneyland two times but I'm going back soon before I go on vacation back to Hawaii.

I reaaaallllyyyy want to do the Disney College Program when I'm in college, I already told my parents that I will for sure apply lol.  I also realllllyyyyyy want to work on the cruise ship for a little bit at least sometime in my life.  It sounds awesome.  When I'm older I already plan on doing an average of 6 disney cruises each year   I love Disney, in case you couldn't already tell..........

Anyways thanks for reading!


----------



## Fairywings

Hi everyone!  I'm known as Wings around here.

The Post Wasters thread and the Hangout thread are great places to just chat. There are also lots of other threads around too.

If you have any questions, just ask anyone!

Have fun!


----------



## natalieeeee

Well, I am Natalie! 16 years old!! I am from Alabama. I am REALLY new to this site. I want friends, (I sound desperate, I swear I am not though lol) and I LOVE DISNEY!!!


----------



## TOT_Boy_

Hello! I'm Adam! i used to be on the boards alot a few years back and i'm just coming back!. I'm 17 from new york and just about to graduate high school. Going to college as a Vocal Performance Major and i love meeting new people


----------



## zingzong70

Yo, Natalie. I'll be your friend. :3 My names Alex, 13/M/Ireland. I cannot wait to go back to Disney. I went for the first time back in '10, but I might be going back in '16.


----------



## eatmoreburritos

zingzong70 said:


> Yo, Natalie. I'll be your friend. :3 My names Alex, 13/M/Ireland. I cannot wait to go back to Disney. I went for the first time back in '10, but I might be going back in '16.



I'm going to Ireland this summer!


----------



## eatmoreburritos

Hi! I'm Lizzy, and I loooove anything Disney.  I am going to apply for the Disney College Program when I am in college (2 more years), and I reaaaallly want to work on the cruise for a bit at least sometime in my life!
My family visits Disney World 2-3 times a year and we're doing our 4th cruise this summer  If you've never done their cruise before....YOU'VE NEVER LIVED. hahaha it is the best. thing. ever.  I'm going to do an average of 5 per year when I'm older (no joke) LOL.
Sooooooo yeahhhhh nice to meet you all!


----------



## zingzong70

eatmoreburritos said:


> I'm going to Ireland this summer!



You reeeeeeally don't want to do that.


----------



## eatmoreburritos

zingzong70 said:


> You reeeeeeally don't want to do that.



My friend went there 2 years ago but I went to Italy instead, but she said it was amazing.  I'm only going to be in Ireland for a few days before England and France.


----------



## princessgrace13

Hi everyone! My name is Grace!
I am new to the DIS boards, but already know that I LOVE IT!!!
Being on this site is what I will proabibly do all summer...EXEPT GOING TO DISNEY FOR TWO WEEKS 
I have been to disney 15 times before...this trip will be my 16th! 
I love disney sooooo much that i traveled 13 hours there just to preform a 20 minute dance in downtown disney (btw it was the most awesome thing i have ever done!!!)


----------



## jenskiii

Hey everyone! My name is Jenna! I'm 18 and this my first time on the board! I am really excited because in late July, early August I will be going to Disney for the first time! I am absolutely obbsessed with Disney (obviously) so this is amazing! I just graduated High School and I am attending the University of Texas at Austin in the fall and studying Theatre and Public Relations.  I hope I get to know you all!


----------



## ThisIsBrenn

Hey everyone! My name is Brennah, I'm 17, and I'm from NJ  I just discovered the boards and I'm really looking forward to talking to some other disney lovers


----------



## Fairywings

Hi Grace, Jenna and Brennah! (Hey, that rhymed ) Welocome to the Dis! 

I go by Wings around here! Both the Post Wasters Thread and the Hangout thread are good places to start if you just want to talk or introduce yourselves. People here are pretty friendly, and you can ask any of the teens or our moderators any questions you have.

Have a magical day!


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

no.


----------



## megeve93

Hi! I'm Megan  
I'm live in Texas and I'm 18 years old.
I'm really new to Disboards (this is my first post ) But I love Disney! I've been to Disney six times and I'm going again this Christmas


----------



## notacowboy

Hello, my name is Haylea.
I'm from North Carolina. 
I'm 17. My blood type is...
Just kidding.


----------



## MorganR

Hi my name is Morgan 
I'm 19 years old And live in Texas!
I am married ( Yes i know  ) My DH's Name is Joel (Also 19)! 
We have a DS (Jordan) He JUST turned 5 months old yesterday 
I am Currently in Colorado Visiting Family!
I was hoping to meet new people on this thread and maybe makes some DISfriends


----------



## zingzong70

MorganR said:


> Hi my name is Morgan
> I'm 19 years old And live in Texas!
> I am married ( Yes i know  ) My DH's Name is Joel (Also 19)!
> We have a DS (Jordan) He JUST turned 5 months old yesterday
> I am Currently in Colorado Visiting Family!
> I was hoping to meet new people on this thread and maybe makes some DISfriends



Grats on your marriage, I guess.


----------



## MorganR

zingzong70 said:


> Grats on your marriage, I guess.



Thanks


----------



## Duffysmyboy

Hello I am new on the teen dis boards


----------



## veritas

N/a


----------



## MissLilixo

Hello hello  I'm Lianna and I'm seventeen. I live in Canada and I LOOOVE Disney. I've been obsessed ever since I could remember! I'm pretty new to DISboards, but I'm going to be posting a Trip Report soon!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Duffysmyboy said:


> Hello I am new on the teen dis boards







MissLilixo said:


> Hello hello  I'm Lianna and I'm seventeen. I live in Canada and I LOOOVE Disney. I've been obsessed ever since I could remember! I'm pretty new to DISboards, but I'm going to be posting a Trip Report soon!



 I am Abby, and what a coincidence...but I LOVE DISNEY TOO!!  Hope you have a great time here on the DIS and that you find a good spot with us here on the TB.


----------



## TayTayB

hi im taylor ILOVE DISNEY WORLD


----------



## TayTayB

zingzong70 said:


> Grats on your marriage, I guess.



good luck on your marrage ps i cant spell


----------



## melaniexo

hi guise,  
guess i'm just checking to make sure this works.
i'm melanie, btw  
i've been on here for years now, but i've been using my families account xD 
so yay! cuz i finally got my own 

quick question~ 
i've been trying to insert a gif into my sig, but it's not being nice..
sooo, help maybe  

like it says... i'm pree clueless xD


----------



## Fitchly

Hey! I'm Liza and I'm 14 from Philadephia.  I just joined but have loved Disney for years! <3 I'm going on my 5th trip this August to the Yacht Club and am SUPER excited


----------



## LifeIsDis

Fitchly said:


> Hey! I'm Liza and I'm 14 from Philadephia.  I just joined but have loved Disney for years! <3 I'm going on my 5th trip this August to the Yacht Club and am SUPER excited



When are you going to be there in August? I'll be there the 12-19th!


----------



## PrInCessHanna1996

im hanna! I have a pass to disneyland so i go a lot<3 my favoirte ride is thunder mountain and my favoirte princess is belle!
my favoirte musician is victoria justice (i know she isn't disney but i LOVE HER!) and im seeing her this summmer at the OC fair! just bought my ticket today from her website! and im totally going to disneyland right before the concert!!!!! BEST BDAY EVER!


----------



## soccercruiser87

PrInCessHanna1996 said:


> im hanna! I have a pass to disneyland so i go a lot<3 my favoirte ride is thunder mountain and my favoirte princess is belle!
> my favoirte musician is victoria justice (i know she isn't disney but i LOVE HER!) and im seeing her this summmer at the OC fair! just bought my ticket today from her website! and im totally going to disneyland right before the concert!!!!! BEST BDAY EVER!



Welcome!!


----------



## kdl121

Hi, my name is Kaitlyn and I'm 18 years old  I joined a few weeks ago, because I wanted some advice for my Tokyo Disney trip this July


----------



## moonshoeskayla

hiya! 
I'm Kayla, I'm 15 and I like a lot of things, Disney among them (obviously)
I've come on disboards a few times and figured it was time to stop hiding in the shadows and post a bit, so here I am!


----------



## LongLiveDisney

Hi everyone! My name is Noor (named after a queen!) and I'm 14 years old. I live in Houston, Texas and Disney is my happy place. I love absolutely everything about it. I'm so glad I finally found a place where there are tons of Disney fanatics like me. Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

Hi everyone! I'm completely new!  I'm 13 and I'm from Georgia. My mom's been on here for years... So, I kinda grew up as a Disney baby... Now I've decided to step up to the plate and take my own place on this site.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm completely new!  I'm 13 and I'm from Georgia. My mom's been on here for years... So, I kinda grew up as a Disney baby... Now I've decided to step up to the plate and take my own place on this site.



Hey,welcome to the Dis!!I'm Hailie and the same with me,totally a disney baby!Love your name and avatar by the way,haha!(;


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Hey,welcome to the Dis!!I'm Hailie and the same with me,totally a disney baby!Love your name and avatar by the way,haha!(;



Thanks! Also I forgot to mention my name! Haha! I'm Peyton! Gotta love One Direction!  I'm a complete directioner...


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Hey, guys! I'm Allison and I'm 14, from New Jersey. I've lurked for a _long, long_ time and finially decided to join, which was an amazing choice.  I've been to Disney 13 times (my family _looooooves_ it!) and my next trip will be in July 2014.


----------



## niallsprincess

Reflections of Earth said:


> Hey, guys! I'm Allison and I'm 14, from New Jersey. I've lurked for a _long, long_ time and finially decided to join, which was an amazing choice.  I've been to Disney 13 times (my family _looooooves_ it!) and my next trip will be in July 2014.



Welcome! I must also admit to my lurking... I kind of feel that i've known some of these people for a long, long time.


----------



## Reflections of Earth

niallsprincess said:


> Welcome! I must also admit to my lurking...* I kind of feel that i've known some of these people for a long, long time*.



 to you, too! But, yes! I thought that I was the only one!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

So many new people!! It is awesome!! 

Just thought I would introduce myself in case anyone has never officially heard my name even though I am NOT new haha.

I am Abby. Age 13, 14 on July 12th. I love traveling, learning about different cultures, DISNEY, and drama/acting. 

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## niallsprincess

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> So many new people!! It is awesome!!
> 
> Just thought I would introduce myself in case anyone has never officially heard my name even though I am NOT new haha.
> 
> I am Abby. Age 13, 14 on July 12th. I love traveling, learning about different cultures, DISNEY, and drama/acting.
> 
> Welcome everyone!!



Hi! I think different cultures are super cool too. And don't we all love Disney?? Haha!  It's nice to finally have a place where people understand my love for Disney


----------



## niallsprincess

Reflections of Earth said:


> to you, too! But, yes! I thought that I was the only one!



I can assure you, you're not the only one!


----------



## Orreed

Hi! I'm Olivia. I just joined today but have been reading the forums for a while. I'm very excited to be able to talk about the thing I love the most with people who are also passionate about it. I have only been to Disney a few times, but I'm always on the web reading about it and I will be going to Walt Disney World and Universal this winter which I'm super excited about!


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Orreed said:


> Hi! I'm Olivia. I just joined today but have been reading the forums for a while. I'm very excited to be able to talk about the thing I love the most with people who are also passionate about it. I have only been to Disney a few times, but I'm always on the web reading about it and I will be going to Walt Disney World and Universal this winter which I'm super excited about!



.


----------



## niallsprincess

Orreed said:


> Hi! I'm Olivia. I just joined today but have been reading the forums for a while. I'm very excited to be able to talk about the thing I love the most with people who are also passionate about it. I have only been to Disney a few times, but I'm always on the web reading about it and I will be going to Walt Disney World and Universal this winter which I'm super excited about!



Welcome to the boards! You'll fit in great here! It's like a family. A Disney family


----------



## Orreed

Thank you @Reflectionsofearth and @Niallsprincess!


----------



## niallsprincess

Orreed said:


> Thank you @Reflectionsofearth and @Niallsprincess!



Any time, love. That's what DIS friends are for!


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Orreed said:


> Thank you @Reflectionsofearth



You're welcome, Olivia!


----------



## abbyreads

Hi!  My names Abby.  Age 16, almost 17.  From Wisconsin.  I've never been to Disney, but I've desperately wanted to for just about forever.  Anyways, my mom told me if I budgeted it all out then she would think about us maybe going down there, and I ended up lurking on these forums.


----------



## niallsprincess

abbyreads said:


> Hi!  My names Abby.  Age 16, almost 17.  From Wisconsin.  I've never been to Disney, but I've desperately wanted to for just about forever.  Anyways, my mom told me if I budgeted it all out then she would think about us maybe going down there, and I ended up lurking on these forums.



*Welcome to the boards! Clearly, you'll fit in. And going to WDW would be amazing for you. It's worth it so I hope you end up going!*


----------



## Doodle98

Welcome to the boards! Im bri, and have been here on and off for the past year. Im 14, and have been to disney 9 times. If anyone needs my help, just friend me and message me!


----------



## GR33NDAY

Ay guys I'm Maddie. I'm 14, live in ny, and actually have never been to disney... awk. i do REALLY REALLY wanna go, but parents have weird things with roller coasters... whatever. so my BFFFFFFF is Bri, I've known her since like, forevvvverrrr... so she said i should come here and here i am. yay.


----------



## Doodle98

GR33NDAY said:
			
		

> Ay guys I'm Maddie. I'm 14, live in ny, and actually have never been to disney... awk. i do REALLY REALLY wanna go, but parents have weird things with roller coasters... whatever. so my BFFFFFFF is Bri, I've known her since like, forevvvverrrr... so she said i should come here and here i am. yay.



 luv ya Maddie. I toldja we should go fur girlscouts. Rachel doesn't want to because it's "for little kids"yeah right. Disney is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## charliebrown

GR33NDAY said:


> Ay guys I'm Maddie. I'm 14, live in ny, and actually have never been to disney... awk. i do REALLY REALLY wanna go, but parents have weird things with roller coasters... whatever. so my BFFFFFFF is Bri, I've known her since like, forevvvverrrr... so she said i should come here and here i am. yay.



love the user name.

(see my sig)


----------



## Doodle98

Yeah, she has a serious obsession with green day, my chemical romance, and other bands like that. It's both funny and creepy lol


----------



## DaHatTrick

Hey all, im DaHatTrick and I live in Cali, specfically Santa Maria. I am in love with Disney, I seriously am I have so much Disney stuff its really insane. All I listen to is Disney music. Oh i forgot to mention im 16. I like making new friends pm me or email me sometime


----------



## Fairywings

GR33NDAY said:


> Ay guys I'm Maddie. I'm 14, live in ny, and actually have never been to disney... awk. i do REALLY REALLY wanna go, but parents have weird things with roller coasters... whatever. so my BFFFFFFF is Bri, I've known her since like, forevvvverrrr... so she said i should come here and here i am. yay.



Hey, I'm Wings! Welcome to the Dis! Love your username, Green Day has been one of my favorite bands ever since I first heard them, which was when I was a toddler. 

I also like Linkin Park, Pearl Jam, Ozzy, Evanescence, Nickelback, FDoo Fighters, Shinedown and a bunch of others.



DaHatTrick said:


> Hey all, im DaHatTrick and I live in Cali, specfically Santa Maria. I am in love with Disney, I seriously am I have so much Disney stuff its really insane. All I listen to is Disney music. Oh i forgot to mention im 16. I like making new friends pm me or email me sometime



Hi! Well, everyone here loves Disney, so you'll fit right in! I visited Cali last month actually. I went to Los Angeles, Hollywood, drove through Santa Barbara, San Diego, by lots and lots of beaches, and of course we did Disneyland for the first time! (been to WDW 4 times)


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings,

I looooooooooooooooooove linkin park! Its my favorite band! My favorite songs are runaway, numb, in the end, and practically any other songs they have!!!!!!


----------



## Orreed

DaHatTrick said:


> Hey all, im DaHatTrick and I live in Cali, specfically Santa Maria. I am in love with Disney, I seriously am I have so much Disney stuff its really insane. All I listen to is Disney music. Oh i forgot to mention im 16. I like making new friends pm me or email me sometime




I'm Olivia. Welcome to the DIS. Don't worry were crazy about Disney too!​


----------



## Orreed

GR33NDAY said:


> Ay guys I'm Maddie. I'm 14, live in ny, and actually have never been to disney... awk. i do REALLY REALLY wanna go, but parents have weird things with roller coasters... whatever. so my BFFFFFFF is Bri, I've known her since like, forevvvverrrr... so she said i should come here and here i am. yay.




Welcome to the boards! You will learn a lot about Disney. Sending wishes your way you can go to Disney soon!  ​


----------



## thecloudsraceby

Hello!  I'm Julia, I'm 14, I live in California, about 5-6 hours away from Disneyland. I've been to WDW once, last spring, and I've been to Disneyland somewhere around 10 times, due to my mom being a Disney freak. Not that I'm complaining.  I used to have an account on here, but I've forgotten both the username and password because it's been such a long time, so I decided to start fresh. So, yeah! Hi!


----------



## DaHatTrick

Thank you all for the warm welcome haha I used to be on VMKMagic, I dont know if you remember that?


----------



## hauntedmansiongirl15

Hi I'm Marie and i mainly go to Disney in the summer!


----------



## Orreed

Welcome to the Disboards Julia and Marie!


----------



## hauntedmansiongirl15

Orreed said:


> Welcome to the Disboards Julia and Marie!



Thankyou so much!


----------



## Motocross Tink

Hey y'all! I'm Haley!! 
I've been here for a while but I haven't really posted a lot.  It's awesome to see so many other teens that like Disney!


----------



## PlutotheGreat

Hey everyone, I thought I would post in here to meet some new people before diving right in.

I've been thinking about joining for a while to join in on some conversations and recently made the decision to sign up. I've been to WDW 3 times, 4th in less than a month! I love researching everything about Disney and the parks, and I'm looking forward to meeting other Disney fans!


----------



## niallsprincess

PlutotheGreat said:


> Hey everyone, I thought I would post in here to meet some new people before diving right in.
> 
> I've been thinking about joining for a while to join in on some conversations and recently made the decision to sign up. I've been to WDW 3 times, 4th in less than a month! I love researching everything about Disney and the parks, and I'm looking forward to meeting other Disney fans!



Welcome!!!!  You'll just LOVE it here!


----------



## LifeIsDis

PlutotheGreat said:


> Hey everyone, I thought I would post in here to meet some new people before diving right in.
> 
> I've been thinking about joining for a while to join in on some conversations and recently made the decision to sign up. I've been to WDW 3 times, 4th in less than a month! I love researching everything about Disney and the parks, and I'm looking forward to meeting other Disney fans!



Researching about Disney and the parks is like my FAVORITE thing to do!


----------



## WickedWitchElphie

Hi, I'm Lexi and...uh...I've been to Disney seventeen times.


----------



## niallsprincess

WickedWitchElphie said:


> Hi, I'm Lexi and...uh...I've been to Disney seventeen times.



Welcome, Lexi!!!!!!!! You will fit in perfectly here! Everybody does!! You'll love it!


----------



## WickedWitchElphie

Yo tengo una pregunta. I have a question. 

Do you have to get your tags specifically from a 'Tag Fairy', or can you make them on your own?


----------



## disneyfreak18

Hey everyone I'm Katie! I am a huge Disney fan! I absolutely love everything Disney especially the one and only Disneyworld!  I would love to participate in the College Program in a few years!  Can't wait to get to know you all on here!


----------



## niallsprincess

disneyfreak18 said:


> Hey everyone I'm Katie! I am a huge Disney fan! I absolutely love everything Disney especially the one and only Disneyworld!  I would love to participate in the College Program in a few years!  Can't wait to get to know you all on here!



Welcome to the boards, Katie!!! I can tell that you're just going to LOVE it here! If you ever need any help, you can ask ANY of us! Even me! Happy DISing!


----------



## JamesWrestling

Hey, I'm James I'm 15 and I'm from NYC and I love wrestling


----------



## niallsprincess

JamesWrestling said:


> Hey, I'm James I'm 15 and I'm from NYC and I love wrestling



Welcome James! You'll love it here!


----------



## Princess Katherine

My name is Katie. I'm new here, my Mom has one and I decided to get one because I like Disney... A whole lot.


----------



## niallsprincess

Princess Katherine said:


> My name is Katie. I'm new here, my Mom has one and I decided to get one because I like Disney... A whole lot.



Welcome! And we all do here! Haha!


----------



## SuperCalGal

Blank


----------



## Orreed

SuperCalGal said:


> Hi! I'm Ambriana and i'm a major disney fan





Hi I'm Olivia! We are major Disney fans too! The DIS is an awesome place to discuss Disney. Send me a message if you need any help. By the way awesome name.​


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

I love Disney!!!! My room is full of disney stuff!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

MickeyTheBestMouse said:


> I love Disney!!!! My room is full of disney stuff!!!



We do too and that sounds awesome! I'm Peyton. Shoot me a message if you need any help getting around.


----------



## bballermegz30

Hi! I'm Megan  I've had my DIS account for about a year but I haven't used it much. I've decided to change that!!


----------



## Orreed

bballermegz30 said:


> Hi! I'm Megan  I've had my DIS account for about a year but I haven't used it much. I've decided to change that!!



Welcome back!  My name is Olivia and I'm excited to see you on the boards.


----------



## maddymoomin

Hi  I'm Maddy and I love Disney  I've been to DLRP once but I'm determined that when I get married, the honeymoon will be at Disney


----------



## Orreed

maddymoomin said:


> Hi  I'm Maddy and I love Disney  I've been to DLRP once but I'm determined that when I get married, the honeymoon will be at Disney




Hi Maddy I'm Olivia! Welcome to the boards. We love Disney too!  DLRP sounds so cool, I'd love to see some infomation of the board. And Disney sounds like a wonderful honeymoon spot!  I think the majority of us on the boards agree with you on that being the location of our honeymoon =)​


----------



## CaptainTony345

Hey, I'm Tony and I'm new here. I'm a 16 years old Canadian guy who loves Summer  I'm also a friendly and sociable person. Well, that's pretty much it xD


----------



## Orreed

CaptainTony345 said:


> Hey, I'm Tony and I'm new here. I'm a 16 years old Canadian guy who loves Summer  I'm also a friendly and sociable person. Well, that's pretty much it xD



Hi There Tony!  My name is Olivia. Please message me if you need help with anything. Many of us love summer too! Great time to sleep in, have no school, and of course gives more time for Disney ​


----------



## Qmaz246

Hi, I'm Qmaz246, Or Quinn, and I'm a Huge Disney Fan. So Huge, that i'm in a podcast. I also like Pokemon and Minecraft.


----------



## niallsprincess

Qmaz246 said:


> Hi, I'm Qmaz246, Or Quinn, and I'm a Huge Disney Fan. So Huge, that i'm in a podcast. I also like Pokemon and Minecraft.



Welcome! I'm Peyton! Those are some rally good games. I like your signature and you'll love it here on the DIS!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Wendy in Wonderland! said:


> I'm Wendy.
> I don't really talk directly to people on here, though.
> I think I'm scared people will think I'm stupid.
> I worry way too much!
> And I'm kinda shy in real life.
> Haha but yeah, _this is me_!



Don't be shy. Everybody on Disboards is Friendly. Don't be afraid to show yourself. You are you and that's how people will treat you. Be yourself! <3


----------



## Cinderellalove

Hi! Im Kate! I absolutly LOVE disney (like everyone else here!) I am soooooooooo excited to meet new people that love to talk about disney as much as I do!


----------



## Pixiedust95

Hi im Abby, Im 16 love to dance, im in colorguard and I LOVE Disney


----------



## Orreed

Pixiedust95 said:


> Hi im Abby, Im 16 love to dance, im in colorguard and I LOVE Disney




Hi Abby. I'm Olivia =) We love Disney too! And I adore your quote, that is my favorite Disney song!​


----------



## Orreed

Cinderellalove said:


> Hi! Im Kate! I absolutly LOVE disney (like everyone else here!) I am soooooooooo excited to meet new people that love to talk about disney as much as I do!




Welcome Kate! I am Olivia It's nice to meet you, and yes. This is a great place to talk Disney. I love to do it, because a lot of times my friends and family don't want to hear about so I just stay silent because that's all can think of LOL​


----------



## Emma76

Hi, I'm Emma and I joined a couple of days ago 
I'm 14 and from England


----------



## Orreed

Emma76 said:


> Hi, I'm Emma and I joined a couple of days ago
> I'm 14 and from England



Welcome to the boards Emma! I'm Olivia=) Please chat me if you need any help. I also saw that it's almost time for your holiday. Have a magical trip!


----------



## heyyyitsliana

Hi, i'm Liana.
I'm 15 years old and just joined the boards today. Not sure why i waited so long considering i've searched the boards before but i've never thought of replying until now.
I'm excited to share my Disney experiences and hear all of yours!


----------



## Orreed

heyyyitsliana said:


> Hi, i'm Liana.
> I'm 15 years old and just joined the boards today. Not sure why i waited so long considering i've searched the boards before but i've never thought of replying until now.
> I'm excited to share my Disney experiences and hear all of yours!



WELCOME

Hi Liana! My name is Olivia. I was the same way as you with joining. Please message me if you have any questions. Looking foward to hearing your Disney experiences!​


----------



## disneyologist

I'm Mel.
I just joined a few days ago but haven't explored much yet. This place is huge and I don't know where to start.
I've never been to a Disney park before but it's my dream to go and my family's goal for next summer (or spring)'s vacation is Walt Disney World.


----------



## Orreed

disneyologist said:


> I'm Mel.
> I just joined a few days ago but haven't explored much yet. This place is huge and I don't know where to start.
> I've never been to a Disney park before but it's my dream to go and my family's goal for next summer (or spring)'s vacation is Walt Disney World.



 WELCOME MEL! 

My name is Olivia. You you need any help just send me a message. That sounds like a great dream! My suggestion is to start on things you enjoy. Everything is in sections. The teen boards is a great place. I like to read the college board to prepare myself for the Disney College Program. The other place I like to go in the rumors board. The site is big but soon you will feel apart of the family


----------



## theffaddict

Hello everyone! I'm a 15 year old Junior in HS. I like writing about sports online, playing tennis, and I LOVE DISNEY! I love everything about it. I came to the boards to start to plan for my next Disney vacation, likely will be to PARIS! My first time in Europe will be to go to Disneyland Paris for my HS graduation! My parents are the best  I hope to be a attractions or photopass photographer in the Disney College program as a sophomore in High School. I hope to see you all around! I'm sure we all have a lot in common!


----------



## meggiebeth

theffaddict said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! I'm a 15 year old Junior in HS. I like writing about sports online, playing tennis, and I LOVE DISNEY! I love everything about it. I came to the boards to start to plan for my next Disney vacation, likely will be to PARIS! My first time in Europe will be to go to Disneyland Paris for my HS graduation! My parents are the best  I hope to be a attractions or photopass photographer in the Disney College program as a sophomore in High School. I hope to see you all around! I'm sure we all have a lot in common!



welcome!!!    Your parents are so kind taking you to DLP and Europe! It is a whole lot different to WDW! are you only going to Paris? I live near London and if you can you should so visit their too- it's amazing!


----------



## theffaddict

meggiebeth said:


> welcome!!!    Your parents are so kind taking you to DLP and Europe! It is a whole lot different to WDW! are you only going to Paris? I live near London and if you can you should so visit their too- it's amazing!



Yeah, I'm going to DLP, then heading to the actual city of Paris for a like 5 days, which will include a day-trip to Versailles. Of course, it's all tentative since it's two years away, but I decided to start planning now. London is on my bucket list!


----------



## meggiebeth

theffaddict said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm going to DLP, then heading to the actual city of Paris for a like 5 days, which will include a day-trip to Versailles. Of course, it's all tentative since it's two years away, but I decided to start planning now. London is on my bucket list!



Sounds great! Paris is beautiful, you will LOVE it! The whole French atmosphere is wonderful. (Not to mention the food is great!) DLP is really expensive though! I think we were quoted $5000 for a three night trip. (And that is just for the hotel and tickets- staying onsite of course!)
Definitely start planning! Planning does wonders! With Europe it is so tempting to visit other places too with them all being so close together. The French seaside is lovely.


----------



## GooglieBear

Hi, I'm Cay. My mom and I have been reading the Disboards for years and we finally opened accounts. She is iGoofy, shout-out! I love Disney World and I'm counting down the days for our next trip!


----------



## Orreed

GooglieBear said:


> Hi, I'm Cay. My mom and I have been reading the Disboards for years and we finally opened accounts. She is iGoofy, shout-out! I love Disney World and I'm counting down the days for our next trip!



Welcome Cay! It's great to see you made an account, I was the same way. My name is Olivia and please message me if you need help with anything!


----------



## MelissaAnderson

Hey im Melissa. im 16 years old, have been to disney 13 times and I joined the disboards today!


----------



## Orreed

MelissaAnderson said:


> Hey im Melissa. im 16 years old, have been to disney 13 times and I joined the disboards today!



Hey Melissa! WELCOME! My name is Olivia. Please send me a message if you have any questions.Lucky girl! I ADORE Disney, like all of us. Great place to talk about the most magical place on earth =)


----------



## trj010014

I just joined today! I have gone on 15 Disney trips. I LOVE DISNEY!!!!!! My friends all think I'm obsessed.... So yeah,
Excited to join!!!


----------



## ILoveDisney28

Hey, I'm Mariah! I'm 15 years old and I just joined today! I've been to Disney World like 13 times and about to go again in like 4 days! I'm super excited, as always, and I'm obsessed with anything Disney!


----------



## Princess of the Sea

Hi, I'm caitlyn and 
I just started on the DIS boards
I'm spending my first Christmas at Disney!!
I'm soooo excited


----------



## Dramaprincess

Hi y'all! I'm Emily, been reading the boards for a while and here I am! Been to Disney over 9 times, and just went on my first Disney cruise in Oct '11!  I'm new to this, so bare with me...


----------



## madamesarcasm

Hiya! I'm Amanda, and I recently joined Disboards! I've been to Disneyland 6 times, and my seventh trip is just around the corner Getting annual passes for the first time!


----------



## GryffindorJedi3414

Hi! I'm new to the DISboards. Been 2 Disney six times, but only in U.S. I hear the new Star Tours is awesome. A fave ride is Splash Mtn.


----------



## Princess_Kayla

Hello! I'm Kayla I've been on the dis board for about a year. I joined it last year before my first disney cruise. I'm 16, a junior in high school. I'm going on another cruise in 2014 to celebrate my high school graduation


----------



## mortifiedpenguin

Aloha. I'm Sully, I'm from Baltimore. I'm 18 and I've been to Disney World twice. I'm an avid all things Disney enthusiast. Hope to make good friends.


----------



## Fairywings

Everyone!

I go by Wings around here (it's my nickname.........long story)

Anyway, feel free to talk to anyone if you have any questions.

The Post Wasters and Hangout threads are places you can just go and talk about whstever, so they may be good places to start.


----------



## DisneyFreak98

Hi, I'm Shannon. I'm 14, and I've been going to Disey World almost every year since I was five months old. I've been coming on Dis for a while, but I just joined today. I am absolutely obsessed with anything and everything Disney, and I can't wait to meet some other equally-obsessed new friends


----------



## Minecrafter77

Hey what's up the names Noah been going to Disney since before I was born!!! Just joined today. I'm going on the eastern fantasy in October 2013! So excited!


----------



## Orreed

Wow so many new faces  Welcome. I'm Olivia. Message me with any questions.


----------



## Alice529

do you know how to add photos to your TR because i tried and it didnt work it was so confusing!


----------



## Orreed

Alice529 said:


> do you know how to add photos to your TR because i tried and it didnt work it was so confusing!



Right click a photo. Copy image url. Paste it in insert image button with the mountain.


----------



## Chocolab23

Hello there!
I'm Rachel, I've only been to Disney once(2010) and I'm going back in January for my birthday!


----------



## Pandaamonium

Hi! I'm Emma, I am 15 Years old and I've been a disney fan for a very long time! I love everything about it and love reading the boards, about a week ago my parents surprised me and told me I would be going to disney world next year, so I decided I would make and (finally) use this account!


----------



## DisneyGeek1010

How can you find an Imagineer on here? I would like to contact one.


----------



## tbucket15

soccercruiser87 said:


> There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.
> 
> So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.



My name is Travis to, you know what they say "Its a small world after all, its a small world after all, its a small small world"


----------



## simbagirl

Hi! I'm Elise. 
I have been on A LOT of Disney vacations.
I have no clue where to go and stuff so can someone help me? 
Thanks!


----------



## meggiebeth

simbagirl said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm Elise.
> I have been on A LOT of Disney vacations.
> I have no clue where to go and stuff so can someone help me?
> Thanks!



Hello and welcome!

We are pretty friendly here on the teen board, and there's loads of threads here to post on. But there's the trip planning forums too that you could use your Disney expertise helping plan trips (jealous you've been so much!)

The community board is good for random topics and asking advice. But the teen board is a good place to start. 

There are also scrapbooking and crafty related forums if you're arty. What're you interested in?

Oh and of course, you could write a trip report telling us about your Disney trip with pictures and things on the TR forum! I love to read about fellow teenagers' vacations!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyLax

My name is Lakewood. 
I play Lacrosse, Drumline at School, and WDW in my free time.
Im new here but not to disney world and if you have any questions I'll anser them to the best of my knowledge from a 14 year old view.


----------



## agenereux633

This is my first time on DISboards my mom told me there was a teen section so i decided to join finally. I have been to Disney World 5 times, my most recent trip was this summer. before this summer i had forgotten how amazing and magical disney is. i am now Disney Obsessive and am begging to go to Disney for my birthday because Belle's Castle/New Fantasyland opens up on my birthday (Belle is my absolute favorite character and i freaked out when i heard they were building her castle but it wouldn't be open till after our trip.) so thats me just a new member to DISboards.


----------



## meggiebeth

agenereux633 said:
			
		

> This is my first time on DISboards my mom told me there was a teen section so i decided to join finally. I have been to Disney World 5 times, my most recent trip was this summer. before this summer i had forgotten how amazing and magical disney is. i am now Disney Obsessive and am begging to go to Disney for my birthday because Belle's Castle/New Fantasyland opens up on my birthday (Belle is my absolute favorite character and i freaked out when i heard they were building her castle but it wouldn't be open till after our trip.) so thats me just a new member to DISboards.



Welcome! Belle is my favourite character too and I've been begging to go back to see the New Fantasyland too...!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mcglashen13

Hey I'm Ryan. College student 19 years old.my life is pretty much music, sports, and disney. I've been going to WDW since I was 6 and ive been hooked since the start (duh).


----------



## Flippy

Hey, I'm Carolyn! Um, let's see I'm 18, Disney is a HUGE part of my life, Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid are my two all time favorite Disney movies. I have only been to Disney twice in my life time but I am hoping to apply for the college program!!! I hear a lot about these boards (this site in general not just the teen boards) from my mom, so I figured I should join too.  Oh and this is my very first post here EVER


----------



## Ben The Beast

I'm Ben and I am 13 years old. I live is PA with my parents. I also have 2 sisters and 4 brothers


----------



## Orreed

Ben The Beast said:


> I'm Ben and I am 13 years old. I live is PA with my parents. I also have 2 sisters and 4 brothers


Welcome to the boards Ben! My name is Olivia. That's a lot of siblings, must be fun but crazy! 



Flippy said:


> Hey, I'm Carolyn! Um, let's see I'm 18, Disney is a HUGE part of my life, Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid are my two all time favorite Disney movies. I have only been to Disney twice in my life time but I am hoping to apply for the college program!!! I hear a lot about these boards (this site in general not just the teen boards) from my mom, so I figured I should join too.  Oh and this is my very first post here EVER


 Welcome Carolyn! I want to do the college program too. Sounds like a great program! And Little Mermaid is awesome, I just did the musical. So excited to ride the attraction  



mcglashen13 said:


> Hey I'm Ryan. College student 19 years old.my life is pretty much music, sports, and disney. I've been going to WDW since I was 6 and ive been hooked since the start (duh).


 Welcome Ryan! The great thing about these boards is so many people love Disney and are also hooked!


----------



## Jasmineriver

HI, MY NAME IS HANNA BUT I WOULD LIKE IF YOU GUYS CALL ME "MICKEY" BECAUSE MY MIDDLE IS MICHAELLA. I AM FROM THE EAST COAST, LONG ISLAND NY. I AM 13 YEARS OLD. THIS IS MY FIRST POST EVER!!!!!!I AM GOING TO DISNEY  IN OCTOBER 2013 FOR THE 5TH TIME. ONLY 301 DAYS LEFT  BUT WHO'S COUNTING? OH YEAH I AM HAHAHA!!! 

FAVORITE D RIDE: SPLASH MOUNTAIN
FAVORITE D MOVIE: TANGLED
FAVORITE D PARK: ANIMAL KINGDOM
FAVORITE D 3D SHOWS: IT'S TOUGH TO BE A BUG

MY MOTHER IS 40 Y/O AND SHE IS OBESSED WITH DISNEY!!! 
SHE'S THE ONE THAT GAVE ME THE DISNEY BUG. I'VE LOVED DISNEY SINCE I WAS A LITTLE KID. I LUV WDW!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Jasmineriver said:


> HI, MY NAME IS HANNA BUT I WOULD LIKE IF YOU GUYS CALL ME "MICKEY" BECAUSE MY MIDDLE IS MICHAELLA. I AM FROM THE EAST COAST, LONG ISLAND NY. I AM 13 YEARS OLD. THIS IS MY FIRST POST EVER!!!!!!I AM GOING TO DISNEY  IN OCTOBER 2013 FOR THE 5TH TIME. ONLY 301 DAYS LEFT  BUT WHO'S COUNTING? OH YEAH I AM HAHAHA!!!
> 
> FAVORITE D RIDE: SPLASH MOUNTAIN
> FAVORITE D MOVIE: TANGLED
> FAVORITE D PARK: ANIMAL KINGDOM
> FAVORITE D 3D SHOWS: IT'S TOUGH TO BE A BUG
> 
> MY MOTHER IS 40 Y/O AND SHE IS OBESSED WITH DISNEY!!!
> SHE'S THE ONE THAT GAVE ME THE DISNEY BUG. I'VE LOVED DISNEY SINCE I WAS A LITTLE KID. I LUV WDW!!!!!!



Hi! I go by Wings around here.

You like Tangled? That's one of my favorites. All the characters are so funny and I love how expressive Pascal and Maximus are even though they never say a word. If you have any questions feel free to ask anyone!


----------



## Jasmineriver

Fairywings said:


> Hi! I go by Wings around here.
> 
> You like Tangled? That's one of my favorites. All the characters are so funny and I love how expressive Pascal and Maximus are even though they never say a word. If you have any questions feel free to ask anyone!




Thank you Wings im sure i'll have many questions. Hey have you been to AoA? It's my first time there and i'm not sure what to expect going there.


----------



## Fairywings

Jasmineriver said:


> Thank you Wings im sure i'll have many questions. Hey have you been to AoA? It's my first time there and i'm not sure what to expect going there.



No, I'm afraid I've never stayed at AoA. I've heard nice things about it though.


----------



## Jasmineriver

I am currently living in South America.  Born and 1/2 raised in NY......  Moving back for my junior year to apply to schools.

Luv WDW 
Has anyone been to MNSSHP beore, what do I need to know, I want to dress up.  Does everyone?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OKW4EVA

Hi I am Alexandra or Alex. I am 13 years old and in the 8th grade. I love all things Disney especially Shake It Up on the Disney Channel and collecting Disney Vinylmations. I also love to dance.


----------



## findingnemo12

Hey y'all....I'm Regan!!! ✌✌✌ I love DISNEY...how can u not??? THE MUPPETS ARE THEBOMB.com bro!!! IM A LAXER (aka lacrosse player) BALLER


----------



## Reflections of Earth

Hi, I'm Allison.  I've been on here for 6 months and I've been to WDW 13 times, 14 in December 2014. And welcome to all the new DISers!


----------



## findingnemo12

Reflections of Earth said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Allison.  I've been on here for 6 months and I've been to WDW 13 times, 14 in December 2014. And welcome to all the new DISers!



Can you help me around??? I'm new...like 5 days on


----------



## Reflections of Earth

findingnemo12 said:


> Can you help me around??? I'm new...like 5 days on



No problem.


----------



## Squirt the turtle

Hey everyone.I am Carly and I am 15 years old. I have never been to Walt Disney World or Disneyland, but love everything about Disney. I know I will get there someday. I am Niagara Falls, Canada and love living here. My favourite Disney Character is Squirt from Finding Nemo. He is so cute and cool. My favourite Disney Movie is Cinderella.


----------



## Ditz

My name is Samantha, but you can call me Sam. I am 15 years old and will be turning my Sweet 16 in March. OMG I can't wait. Some of my favorite Disney things is:

Fav Character: Stitch
Favorite Movie: Lilo & Stitch
Fav Disney Ride: The Rock N Roller Coaster
Favorite Disney Resort: The Animal Kingdom Lodge
Fav Disney Restaurant: O'Hanas


Also my username is Ditz because I am blonde and my friends call me an airhead. I also love hanging at the beach.


----------



## soccer_mickey

Hi! I'm Lily. I'm 14 years old and in the 9th grade. I've been to Disney World 5 times and love it! Here's a bit about me:

Favorite ride: Rock n' Roller Coaster
Favorite park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite resort: Polynesian
Favorite restaurant: Coral Reef
Favorite movies: Pirates of the Caribbean, Monsters Inc, Toy Story, and Peter Pan


----------



## meggiebeth

soccer_mickey said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm Lily. I'm 14 years old and in the 9th grade. I've been to Disney World 5 times and love it! Here's a bit about me:
> 
> Favorite ride: Rock n' Roller Coaster
> Favorite park: Magic Kingdom
> Favorite resort: Polynesian
> Favorite restaurant: Coral Reef
> Favorite movies: Pirates of the Caribbean, Monsters Inc, Toy Story, and Peter Pan



Hello Lily and welcome to the Disboards! I love Rock n' Roller Coaster too, and MK is my favorite park! Although I've never been to Coral Reef, it is apparently really neat.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Traumend

Hello, I'm Megan and I'm 17 years old. I used to have an account on here years ago, but forgot all my information and stuff. I didn't post much to begin with, so I made a new account. I am what my friend's call a "Disney Geek" I am such a fanatic, it's embarrassing sometimes. Who needs to grow up, honestly? My favorite WDW park is Epcot. I love the countries and the awesome food. My favorite ride is... a tough one. I can't really choose one... but the one I can't go on is Tower of Terror. Too scared. Hate falling. My family are DVC member and our home resorts are Old Key West, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower. My favorite restaurants there are O'Hanas, Biergarten, and Raglen Road. I like to do fan art for princesses and heroines.

Other than Disney stuff, I am a Senior in HS, and have been accepted into University. I like to travel and want to travel as much as I can in my life. I want to go to school to be an Elementary Teacher. I _was _ captain of the Color Guard for two years, and now I play in the symphonic band as a Clarinet. I'm a black belt in Tang Soo Do. I am tough, but I am so girly at heart it is bad.

I'm so hoping I can find some fellow Disney fanatics here


----------



## Fairywings

Traumend said:


> Hello, I'm Megan and I'm 17 years old. I used to have an account on here years ago, but forgot all my information and stuff. I didn't post much to begin with, so I made a new account. I am what my friend's call a "Disney Geek" I am such a fanatic, it's embarrassing sometimes. Who needs to grow up, honestly? My favorite WDW park is Epcot. I love the countries and the awesome food. My favorite ride is... a tough one. I can't really choose one... but the one I can't go on is Tower of Terror. Too scared. Hate falling. My family are DVC member and our home resorts are Old Key West, Beach Club, and Bay Lake Tower. My favorite restaurants there are O'Hanas, Biergarten, and Raglen Road. I like to do fan art for princesses and heroines.
> 
> Other than Disney stuff, I am a Senior in HS, and have been accepted into University. I like to travel and want to travel as much as I can in my life. I want to go to school to be an Elementary Teacher. I _was _ captain of the Color Guard for two years, and now I play in the symphonic band as a Clarinet. I'm a black belt in Tang Soo Do. I am tough, but I am so girly at heart it is bad.
> 
> I'm so hoping I can find some fellow Disney fanatics here



Hey Megan! I go by Wings!

Biergarten is definitely a favorite among my family. It's so good!

This place is filled with Disney fanatics!


----------



## Cruiser4ever

soccer_mickey said:


> Hi! I'm Lily. I'm 14 years old and in the 9th grade. I've been to Disney World 5 times and love it! Here's a bit about me:
> 
> Favorite ride: Rock n' Roller Coaster
> Favorite park: Magic Kingdom
> Favorite resort: Polynesian
> Favorite restaurant: Coral Reef
> Favorite movies: Pirates of the Caribbean, Monsters Inc, Toy Story, and Peter Pan


HI I am also 14 in ninth grade. BTW soccer is my life! Love Disney, I've been 10 times! It never gets old! My inner 5 year old still does cartwheels every time I go!


----------



## PrincessTess

Hey y'all! 
My name is Tess and im 14 years old and im from Georgia! I seriously need more fingers and toes to count how many times ive been to Disney! And ive been on 3 Disney cruises so far! 
Ive kinda been lurking around the boards for a while.. so I finally decided to man up and post!


----------



## Orreed

PrincessTess said:


> Hey y'all!
> My name is Tess and im 14 years old and im from Georgia! I seriously need more fingers and toes to count how many times ive been to Disney! And ive been on 3 Disney cruises so far!
> Ive kinda been lurking around the boards for a while.. so I finally decided to man up and post!



Hi Tess!

Glad you decided to make an account. Everyone on the teen board are super sweet and friendly. I like your icon. Aurora is my favorite princess. Feel free to message me if you have any questions!


---Olivia


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Hi, I'm Baylee Rose. I am almost 14, been to Disney World seven, almost eight times now. I am a big fanatic over Disney World, Disney songs, Disney Movies, etc. I have been on here for half a year now and I love it! My mom and sister introduced me to it and I LOVE it now!  I DO have a Facebook Page called Splash Mountain and right now it has around 40-45 likes! Please please please check it out and reply to some of the questions if you can! I will be more than welcome to add you as a friend. This November I am going on my 1st DIsney Dream Cruise! I am SOOOOOO excited! Yeah, anyways that's me!


----------



## princessdelaney

Hello! My name is Delaney. My family and I recently moved back to Florida, so I'm a WDW season passholder (this will be my fifth year having one!). I've never been to a Disneyland park, although I have been to the Downtown Disney in California. I've also been on a Disney Cruise, the Magic, in 2000. I collect pins and Vinylmation. 

*Favourites:*

Park: Magic Kingdom
Ride: Rock'n'Roller Coaster
Movie: Finding Nemo, Tangled
Character: Figment

Aside from Disney, I love fashion and horses


----------



## boardwalkgoalie

Hey! I'm Mary! I'm 15, almost 16, I turn 16 in May. My favorite park is Epcot and I'm obsessed with defunct Disney rides, especially the Epcot ones. I'm from NJ and I am on the Varsity Bowling and Lacrosse Teams, I also manage the Field Hockey team. I've been to Disney more times than I can count, trust me, I've tried. I've also been on 16 Disney Cruises.


----------



## meggiebeth

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Baylee Rose. I am almost 14, been to Disney World seven, almost eight times now. I am a big fanatic over Disney World, Disney songs, Disney Movies, etc. I have been on here for half a year now and I love it! My mom and sister introduced me to it and I LOVE it now!  I DO have a Facebook Page called Splash Mountain and right now it has around 40-45 likes! Please please please check it out and reply to some of the questions if you can! I will be more than welcome to add you as a friend. This November I am going on my 1st DIsney Dream Cruise! I am SOOOOOO excited! Yeah, anyways that's me!



Hello! I'm Meg! Nice to meet you! You sure have been to WDW a lot of times. And how exciting you are going on a cruise! I want to try the Mediterranean cruise but £6000 for a week for five of us is just really expensive!



			
				princessdelaney said:
			
		

> Hello! My name is Delaney. My family and I recently moved back to Florida, so I'm a WDW season passholder (this will be my fifth year having one!). I've never been to a Disneyland park, although I have been to the Downtown Disney in California. I've also been on a Disney Cruise, the Magic, in 2000. I collect pins and Vinylmation.
> 
> Favourites:
> 
> Park: Magic Kingdom
> Ride: Rock'n'Roller Coaster
> Movie: Finding Nemo, Tangled
> Character: Figment
> 
> Aside from Disney, I love fashion and horses



Hello Delaney! It's nice to meet you! I also love Rock n' Roller Coaster and Magic Kingdom, plus Tangled is one of my favourite Disney movies! You are so lucky living in Florida! It's so nice and warm and close to WDW! Although I have heard that many Floridians really don't like Disney World. Glad to see you on the Disboards. 



			
				boardwalkgoalie said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm Mary! I'm 15, almost 16, I turn 16 in May. My favorite park is Epcot and I'm obsessed with defunct Disney rides, especially the Epcot ones. I'm from NJ and I am on the Varsity Bowling and Lacrosse Teams, I also manage the Field Hockey team. I've been to Disney more times than I can count, trust me, I've tried. I've also been on 16 Disney Cruises.



Hello Mary! I am Meg! I am in your year at school then, I turned sixteen last October. It's always nice to meet someone the same age as you! You are really sporty! I've never liked PE at school, but I do enjoy sport out of school generally. 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DreamfindingJordan

Hey, I'm Jordan!
I just joined, but I've been reading threads since last year.
I thought it was time.
I'm 13, almost 14, and I'm have been addicted and obsessed with Disney since birth.
Here are some of my favourite things: 
_Park: Animal Kingdom_
_Ride: Space Mountain_
_Movie(s): Finding Nemo, Up, and Beauty and the Beast_
_Character(s): Dreamfinder, Figment, and Lumiere _
I have been to Walt Disney World 7 times and Disneyland once

Hope to get to know you all well! 

 Jordan


----------



## disneyaddict101

Hey Howdy Hey! I'm Kailey, and I'm 17 Was kinda on and off with the DIS for a few years, but now that I'm going back I'm sticking around! I've been twice and it's been about 5 years since my last trip! Now I'm going as a grad/18th birthday present...even though I'll be almost 19 when we go! Going for 11 days! Woohoo! I absolutely ADORE The Lion King and Toy Story! I have a huge crush on Buzz<3! Haha My favorite park is MK, and my favorite rides are Toy Story Mania and Buzz Lightyears Space Ranger Spin! I also have a soft sport for Festival of the Lion King Last but not least, my favorite characters are Ariel, Buzz, Bullseye, Woody, Pumba, And Prince Eric


----------



## RachelInWonderland

Hi, I'm Rachel! Just joined Dis today, and my most recent trip was this past January. It's impossible for me to pick a favorite park, but my favorite ride is DEFINITELY Tower of Terror! The theming is phenomenal and I love the floating feeling when you drop. It's just perfect. My favorite Disney movie is Hunchback of Notre Dame (yeah I know, not a popular one, but I've loved it since I was a little kid. and yes, I was a weird kid) and Belle and Tiana are my favorite princesses. I've mostly stayed at value resorts at WDW, pop this last trip and all star sports for the others. On my first trip when I was six we stayed at POR and I kind of remember it being very pretty, but of course at six I didn't really care about that.  I just didn't like that I had to sleep in the trundle bed since I was the middle child! Favorite CS restaurant is Sunshine Seasons and favorite TS is 1900 Park Faire (although I haven't been since my first trip!) 

Some non-Disney things about me are that I'm 15, a sophomore in high school, I'm partially homeschooled (I go to school two days a week and do homework the rest of the week), I play guitar and piano, and I love to write. My favorite movies are Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Halloween, and Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (plus several others I'm sure I'm forgetting.) I'm planning to work as an American Sign Language interpreter when I'm an adult. I have a lot of favorite bands, but a few are la dispute, brand new, defeater, and relient k. I love doctor who and harry potter and once upon a time. Feel free to talk to me about anything because I love having good conversations!


----------



## Orreed

RachelInWonderland said:


> Hi, I'm Rachel! Just joined Dis today, and my most recent trip was this past January. It's impossible for me to pick a favorite park, but my favorite ride is DEFINITELY Tower of Terror! The theming is phenomenal and I love the floating feeling when you drop. It's just perfect. My favorite Disney movie is Hunchback of Notre Dame (yeah I know, not a popular one, but I've loved it since I was a little kid. and yes, I was a weird kid) and Belle and Tiana are my favorite princesses. I've mostly stayed at value resorts at WDW, pop this last trip and all star sports for the others. On my first trip when I was six we stayed at POR and I kind of remember it being very pretty, but of course at six I didn't really care about that.  I just didn't like that I had to sleep in the trundle bed since I was the middle child! Favorite CS restaurant is Sunshine Seasons and favorite TS is 1900 Park Faire (although I haven't been since my first trip!)
> 
> Some non-Disney things about me are that I'm 15, a sophomore in high school, I'm partially homeschooled (I go to school two days a week and do homework the rest of the week), I play guitar and piano, and I love to write. My favorite movies are Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Halloween, and Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (plus several others I'm sure I'm forgetting.) I'm planning to work as an American Sign Language interpreter when I'm an adult. I have a lot of favorite bands, but a few are la dispute, brand new, defeater, and relient k. I love doctor who and harry potter and once upon a time. Feel free to talk to me about anything because I love having good conversations!



Welcome! We have so many things in common  Great to have a teen Diser who visited this January. There is not too many of us. Tower of Terror is my favorite too, I want to do the Disney College Program and be a Bellhop. I love Doctor Horrible and Harry Potter.



disneyaddict101 said:


> Hey Howdy Hey! I'm Kailey, and I'm 17 Was kinda on and off with the DIS for a few years, but now that I'm going back I'm sticking around! I've been twice and it's been about 5 years since my last trip! Now I'm going as a grad/18th birthday present...even though I'll be almost 19 when we go! Going for 11 days! Woohoo! I absolutely ADORE The Lion King and Toy Story! I have a huge crush on Buzz<3! Haha My favorite park is MK, and my favorite rides are Toy Story Mania and Buzz Lightyears Space Ranger Spin! I also have a soft sport for Festival of the Lion King Last but not least, my favorite characters are Ariel, Buzz, Bullseye, Woody, Pumba, And Prince Eric



Hi Kailey. Toy Story is THE BEST! Childhood  What a fun trip. My name is Olivia by the way.



DreamfindingJordan said:


> Hey, I'm Jordan!
> I just joined, but I've been reading threads since last year.
> I thought it was time.
> I'm 13, almost 14, and I'm have been addicted and obsessed with Disney since birth.
> Here are some of my favourite things:
> _Park: Animal Kingdom_
> _Ride: Space Mountain_
> _Movie(s): Finding Nemo, Up, and Beauty and the Beast_
> _Character(s): Dreamfinder, Figment, and Lumiere _
> I have been to Walt Disney World 7 times and Disneyland once
> 
> Hope to get to know you all well!
> 
> Jordan



Can't wait to meet you Jordan, I joined last July so I don't know you yet. Yay for new friends.


----------



## ohmimiley

Hiya, I'm Jenny, I'm seventeen (well, almost) and from California. I'm basically in love with Marianas Trench and Ariana Grande. This will be my fifth Disney Cruise, but it's been a while since the fourth so I'm ridiculously excited. c:


----------



## Astaraya

Hey, I'm Ri. I'm 16 going on 17 in April. I live in Canada and I just got off the Disney Fantasy on Saturday! Not my first cruise, but still love it all the same! Anyways, my favourite park is EPCOT and I always stop by the Japan pavilion to pick up some Asian food that I miss eating when I'm on vacation and to pick up some postcards of the lovely art that they sell! I gush every time I see them. 

Favourite ride would have to be Test Track. I haven't been on the new one yet, though I'm anticipating it. Favourite Disney movie would have to be Tangled, though Oz has a place in my head at the moment since I just saw it. Favourite short films, would go to either Paperman or La Luna. 

Things that are not related to Disney, like it states in the signature, I am indeed a fan of a large range of things. I love crime shows, generally nerdy things, tumblr, coffee and other things that I can't name at the moment. I also really love Gravity Falls. 

Sorry if this seems a tad all over the place. I tend to type the way I think, which is clearly scatterbrained. 

Nice to meetcha~ ;D


----------



## Orreed

ohmimiley said:


> Hiya, I'm Jenny, I'm seventeen (well, almost) and from California. I'm basically in love with Marianas Trench and Ariana Grande. This will be my fifth Disney Cruise, but it's been a while since the fourth so I'm ridiculously excited. c:



Hey Jenny! 




Astaraya said:


> Hey, I'm Ri. I'm 16 going on 17 in April. I live in Canada and I just got off the Disney Fantasy on Saturday! Not my first cruise, but still love it all the same! Anyways, my favourite park is EPCOT and I always stop by the Japan pavilion to pick up some Asian food that I miss eating when I'm on vacation and to pick up some postcards of the lovely art that they sell! I gush every time I see them.
> 
> Favourite ride would have to be Test Track. I haven't been on the new one yet, though I'm anticipating it. Favourite Disney movie would have to be Tangled, though Oz has a place in my head at the moment since I just saw it. Favourite short films, would go to either Paperman or La Luna.
> 
> Things that are not related to Disney, like it states in the signature, I am indeed a fan of a large range of things. I love crime shows, generally nerdy things, tumblr, coffee and other things that I can't name at the moment.
> 
> Sorry if this seems a tad all over the place. I tend to type the way I think, which is clearly scatterbrained.
> 
> Nice to meetcha~ ;D



Welcome You'll love the new Test Track, it's really neat. Paperman is my favorite short. It is SO gorgeous.


----------



## AVDisney

Hey guys!!!  My name is Alex and I love love love Disney World!!! (obviously) I have been there about 15 times and I'm only a teen so that's a lot!!! I've been on the DISboards since last July but I didn't go on at all until today!  because I just found out we're going to see the mouse again! yay!!!


----------



## francescaa

Francesca
15
10th Grade
New York
Hey Guys! So, I've been to Disney 16 times. My family and I stay in the Polynesian every time. I'm going to disney again in May and I'm bringing my best friend with me this time as a sweet 16 present from my dad. My friend has only been to disney 4 times and her family doesn't like going on the rides so I'm so excited to show her around the parks! I spend way too much time on tumblr so when my dash is dead, I'll search through the disney tags and the polynesian tags but there aren't that many posts so thats when i decided to join this website so I can sit and cry about disney with all of you. 
i'm pretty friendly so if you ever need anyone to talk to, i'll be here!

Favorite ride: Splash Mountain/ Rock 'n' Roller Coaster
Favorite park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite resort: Polynesian
Favorite restaurant: Sci-Fi Dine-In
Favorite movies: Toy Story & Lilo & Stitch

A little about me;
-I figure skate
- I'm a directioner, I waited 15 hours outside a ghetto mall in 20 degree weather just to meet them but it was all worth it.
-Justin Timberlake, Marina & The Diamonds, Cher Lloyd, Ed Sheeran and One Direction are the only bands/singers that I listen to (currently)
- I watch so many people on youtube, its rediculous.
- I really want to go to vidcon or playlist live just so i can meet the youtubers I havent met.
- my favorite book is the Outsiders, i can watch the movie over and over and I will still cry


----------



## SorcerFlikToT

Hi, I'm Evan. 

Age: 16
Location: California
Favorite Attraction: Tower of Terror
Least Favorite: It's a Small World
Favorite Character: Woody


----------



## spursboy13

Hey Guys, I'm Nico. I am 12, but I'll be 13 in October. I live in Georgia, which makes it easier to travel to Disney World. I have been to Disney already this year, but I am also going to both Disneylands in Asia, and Disneyland California by the end of the year.  

Favorites:
Park:EPCOT
Ride: Space Mountain
Character: Donald Duck
Movie: Lilo and Stitch


I play soccer, but my dream is to play professionally in Europe.
I am Virtually Schooled
The first I went to Disney World was when I was 2
My family went three times a year for about 4 years
I have been about 24 times, and to Disneyland Paris but not any other Disney.


----------



## YensidMickey

Hey I'm Zach. I'm 14 and I decided to make an account since I'm going on the Disney Fantasy in June! 

Favorite ride: Splash Mountain or Space Mountain
Favorite park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite resort: Port Orleans Riverside
Favorite restaurant: Whispering Canyon (The waiters are the reason why I love this restaurant) 
Favorite movies: Toy Story and Up


----------



## madelinedg

Hello! I am Madeline/Maddie (whichever anyone prefers). I am 17 and a soon-to-be high school graduate. I've already committed to a college 

This is my first time on disboards, but I've always been a Disney fanatic. My favorite Disney movie is Tangled. My favorite Disney park is Hollywood/MGM Studios. I'm not sure what my favorite attraction or ride would be though. I love so many so much


----------



## rockalocka12

Hey everyone! I'm Justin. I've only been to Disney World once, and now I'm practically obsessed! It was one of the most fun things I've ever done.

Favorite Ride: The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom


----------



## disneyaddict101

rockalocka12 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Justin. I've only been to Disney World once, and now I'm practically obsessed! It was one of the most fun things I've ever done.
> 
> Favorite Ride: The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> Favorite Park: Magic Kingdom



Yay! Finally someone like me who hasnt been a million times haha not many people here have only been once or twice and are obsessed like us! Haha


----------



## aluke

Hey!
I'm Alina, I'm 19, and technically I've been here since 2006, but I lost my login info (I used to be DramaGirl), so I made a new account! Haven't been here for a while, this brings back some memories


----------



## hburke01

hello,
I'm Heather, I'm 20.
Don't know if I'm too old to be on the teen board but I didn't know where else I fit.
Been to disney about 10 times. 
From South Western Ontario.
Favourite park: Magic Kingdom
Favourite ride: Splash Mountain.
Favourite Movie: Mulan or Tangled
Long time lurker, short time member.


----------



## ridesandstuff

Hi, im Ashton

16
California
Favorite Ride: Indiana Jones Adventure
Favorite Park: Disneyland
Favorite Character: Simba


----------



## PrincessRiverSong

Hiya,

My name's Kaitlyn, but everyone really just calls me Kat or Katie. I've only just joined here, but I really enjoy it and find it quite fabulous. XD My dad retired from the military a few years ago, but until then I was roaming around from place to place. I technically did 9th grade last year, but for no apparent reason, the school is making me do it again. Before this year, I was always homeschooled. Also, until about a year and a half ago I was a gymnast. I was a level 8 gymnast when I had to quit because I found out that my L5 (bone in your back) was broken, so now I dance a little and I act at my school. I've been to WDW around 12 or 13 times (my family's favourite place to stay is in the cabins), but I've never been anywhere else Disneywise

I'm really into video games (Kingdom Hearts, Legend of Zelda, Halo, Assassin's Creed, ect.), music, Broadway musicals (RENT, Chicago, Les Mis, A Chorus Line, The Lion King, ect.), books(!!Harry Potter, some Shakespeare, comics (or manga) and just most fiction in general), all things Disney ^_^ ... There are a LOT of other things but that's quite a bit.

What I'm really hoping to do when I get out of high school is to tour Europe then find a traveling job, whether it be with the military, Cirque du Soliel, or something else.

So that's me, sorry I skip around a lot... And talk too much... Chao


----------



## AlohaIsle

Hi, I'm Shyloh. I'm sixteen.

I live right outside of Orlando so I practically grew up with Disney. My mom tells me my first word was Mickey. WhOOps. 

I'm a Sophomore in high school and dance competitively at a studio nearby. Erm, my favorite artists are Ed Sheeran, Marina Diamandis, Imagine Dragons, Filter, Boyslikegirls, and One Direction.


Favorite Character: Peter Pan
Favorite Park: MK
Favorite Ride: Maelstrom
Favorite Movie: Mulan
Favorite Restaurant: Pinocchio Village Haus
Favorite Resort: Grand Floridian

Kaybye


----------



## Cinderella8

(I think I'm posting this right...)
I'm new here and have little to none ideas on how to be on a forum!

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post my name or age...
My favorite character is Cinderella.
I've been to Disney World 9 or 10 times
Most (if not all) of the times I've beeen to Disney, we stayed at All Star Sports
My favorite parks are Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom
My favorite rides are Splash Mountain, Khali River Rapids, Rock 'n' Rollercoaster, and Expedition Everest
My favorite restaurant is Cinderella's Royal Table


----------



## SparklesCupcake

Hey, I'm Chelsea  ; I joined a while ago, but finally got my stuff together to get this whole thing figured out.
About me: 17, almost done with Junior Year in high school (thank goodness!), I love cooking/baking, acting and set design, artsy stuff, I love watching soccer and water polo (only sports I'll watch), been going to Disney for just about ever.
Favorites: 
Resort: Boardwalk (but Grand Floridian is on my Disney bucket list)
Park: Hollywood Studios
Ride: Tea cups! 
Show: Mickey's PhillharMagic
Disney Movie: I can't choose, but Tangled is definitely up there
Quick service: Pecos Bill's in MK(we always get cheese fries there during EMH nights)
Disney store: the England store just because of the accents and they sell soccer merch there.
Resort pool: Wilderness Lodge cuz there's ducks there, and that's pretty dang neat-o
Restaurant: Grand Floridian Cafe (the Grand Sandwich is TO DIE FOR not even joking)

So, that's basically it


----------



## MissRapunzel

Hey! I'm Melissa, I'm 18, almost 19. I've been to Disney only 4 times, and this upcoming trip will make my 5th! 
My favorite character is Rapunzel.
My favorite park is MK.
My favorite ride is a tie between Splash Mountain and Big Thunder.
My favorite movie is Tangled but I ABSOLUTELY love allll Disney movies.
And as of right now I do not have a favorite resort as I have never stayed on site before!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Hi I'm IndigoFaith and I'm new here.  I'm excited!


----------



## triplemm

Hey everyone! I'm new here too, my name is Marina


----------



## R5Jedi

Hey Im Addie, Im new here too.


----------



## allisonmouse

Hey everyone, I'm Allison!


----------



## maps823

Hi everyone I'm Madison


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

I am Brittany and spend 90 to 100 prevent of my free time here


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I've been here for a while, but I tend to go months at a time without getting on....I'm so forgetful... Anyways, I'm Christi.


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I've been here for a while, but I tend to go months at a time without getting on....I'm so forgetful... Anyways, I'm Christi.



Bad memory, have I already posted here...? Anyways I'm...  I'm ChristiNA!!!!!! lol


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

I've been on for a while now, but I left for a year but I'm back now! My names Kaitlyn


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Bad memory, have I already posted here...? Anyways I'm...  I'm ChristiNA!!!!!! lol



I have before, but I generally leave for a few months and decide to reintroduce myself.


----------



## Blancanieves

I'm Megan and I'm 16 years young! I'll also respond to Meg or Megs, Meggie, Snow White or Snow (no kidding, even offline) or any variation thereof.

Favorites:
Character: Seems to change depending on my mood, but I LOVE Wendy Darling, Kida from _Atlantis: The Lost Empire_, and obviously Snow White!
Movie: Probably A:TLE, but I have the words to that, _Aladdin_, _Tangled_, _The Little Mermaid_, _Tarzan_, and a few others more or less memorized. 
Park: MK (I think I have the layout memorized...), but WDW itself is my home!
Ride: Big Thunder, Space Mtn, or R'n'R-coaster!
Parade: Celebrate a Dream Come True!
Restaurant: Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe!
Resort: Would you believe I've never stayed in one? Can't wait to, though!


----------



## technicolordolphin

Hi, I'm Addison.  I'm 16 and going to WDW with my best friend and his family for the third time in a couple months.  His aunt told us about this site and it sounded pretty cool.  I've learned a lot of stuff I didn't know beforehand!


----------



## DuffyShellieMay

Hola! I am DuffyShellieMay, and I just joined.


----------



## 1elle2

hi i'm noelle, and i'm cinderella8's cousin!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> hi i'm noelle, and i'm cinderella8's cousin!



Hey Noelle, about time you joined!


----------



## magicalmione

Meghan here, nice to meet everyone! New to the Disboards, but not Disney.


----------



## Worldgirl

Hi I'm Brianna, I'm new here. I looked at the boards a lot last year because my mom let me plan my sweet 16 trip to Disney world and Universal, but I never joined till now. Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Fairywings

Hey Meghan, Hey Brianna! Welcome to the Dis! I go by Wings around here, and I've been here for a while, so if you have any questions, feel free to send me a PM!


----------



## Worldgirl

Cool, thank you


----------



## littleorangebird

Hey there 

I'm littleorangebird and I'm 15 years old. I love musical theatre, I do cheerleading, I sing, and of course I love Disney! I have been to WDW 11 times and I'll be going for my 12th time this November!! I'm so glad I joined and can't wait for all the Disney fun in store 

Favorite Character: Donald Duck 
Favorite Movie: The Lion King 
Favorite Park: Epcot!
Favorite Ride: Splash Mountain
Favorite Parade: Main Street Electrical Parade
Favorite Restaurant: San Angel Inn
Favorite Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## Doodle98

littleorangebird said:


> Hey there
> 
> I'm littleorangebird and I'm 15 years old. I love musical theatre, I do cheerleading, I sing, and of course I love Disney! I have been to WDW 11 times and I'll be going for my 12th time this November!! I'm so glad I joined and can't wait for all the Disney fun in store
> 
> Favorite Character: Donald Duck
> Favorite Movie: The Lion King
> Favorite Park: Epcot!
> Favorite Ride: Splash Mountain
> Favorite Parade: Main Street Electrical Parade
> Favorite Restaurant: San Angel Inn
> Favorite Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge



Hi!


----------



## Disneyfreak001

Hey I'm kinda new I guess but I've gone to Disney about 8 times so I'm no stranger to Disney


----------



## littleorangebird

Disneyfreak001 said:


> Hey I'm kinda new I guess but I've gone to Disney about 8 times so I'm no stranger to Disney


----------



## Marigrace012

Hiiiii i'm mooeydrace i've been to Disney like 5 timesss. My best friend is Breeee. Were sitting outside on her driveway right nowwww


----------



## poohbear89

Hi I'm Rachel and new to disboards but not to Disney!!!I've been to Disney so much I have a hard time keeping track!! I've probably gone like twelve times and I'm going another time in four days with my best friend!! My favorite character is by far poignant and my favorite park is between magic kingdom and epcot!!!!


----------



## poohbear89

Sorry my favorite character is poohbear, uh autocorrect.




Going to wdw in 4 days!!!!!!!


----------



## NYcruiser

Hi everyone!! I love Disney! Disney world and dcl. Haven't been to Disneyland yet


----------



## FlamePrincess

Hey I'm Veronica. My mom has an account and wanted me to get involved. Going on my Sweet 16 cruise soon


----------



## waggie123

I'm kinda new here but i have seen this site a lot, and my mom said i can have an account.


----------



## Cinderella8

waggie123 said:


> I'm kinda new here but i have seen this site a lot, and my mom said i can have an account.



 Hi  Glad you joined


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Welcome to the DIS, everyone!


----------



## merida1368

Hiya, I'm Tegan and I just joined today but I've been a long time lurker. That wording sounds a bit dodgy, I don't mean it in a creepy way lol. I'm 17, I live in Scotland, and I've been to Disney about 19 times. Other than Disney I love reading and my favourite band is Led Zeppelin.


----------



## jazzhandsrobit

Hi! My name is Amanda
I signed up with DIS boards awhile ago, but soon after i got an account my life got sorta crazy to say the least, so I've been pretty bad with posting/being involved. I am hoping to change that now and hopefully get more involved with the Disney loving community


----------



## princesstiana2001

Hi my name is nya, and im 11. i just joined today and im not afraid to tlk to ppl so feel free to tlk to me! My mom has one and talked me into getting one! lol


----------



## Doodle98

princesstiana2001 said:


> Hi my name is nya, and im 11. i just joined today and im not afraid to tlk to ppl so feel free to tlk to me! My mom has one and talked me into getting one! lol



Hi! I'm Bri, and if you have any questions about disboards, don't hesitate to ask! And sorry, but you may get hooked to this site.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome to the DIS everyone! If anyone has any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## pixiedustprincess71

Hi Everyone!!! I'm kinda new here, but most definitely not to Disney! Looking forward to posting more often!


----------



## tiffaneeee

Hey guys!  I'm Tiffany and a 5'0 tall incoming sophomore! going to WDW for the first time ever next week, August 4 -10... So excited!  and I don't bite, hmu!


----------



## princesserinrose

I'm Erin. I think I joined like 4 days ago... Too lazy to check at the moment lol
I've visited WDW 4 times, and am planning on a 5th in May. 
I'm a freshman in HS and spend most of my time on the Creative DISigns and College Board. 
I plan to apply for the college program and audition to be friends with a character when the time comes, but until then I'm a Disney dork/ artist.
I grew up with Disney, especially the princesses! :
I play the ukulele and the violin as well.

See you on the boards!


----------



## danibryan819

Hi. My name is Dani...I'm new...hai. I'm from Ohio, like every single Disney princess movie. Wow this must sound like I'm four years old. NOBODY SHALL TAKE MY LOVE OF PRINCESSES AWAYYYY! Sorry for that.  So, bye then!


----------



## cathyb93

Hey everyone!
I'm Cathy, 19 and from Australia. Dreaming of going to WDW next year!


----------



## PrincessIndia

I am new! India, Age 15 and disney mad!


----------



## TrtlGurl

Hi I'm Savannah I'm new on disboards


----------



## MadAlice

Hi! My name is Alice! I am also new here! I love Disney Infinity, it is the most amazing game ever!!! Looking forward to using the site!!!


----------



## TheLittleMerNerd

Hey, I'm Grace, and I just joined. Soo yeah


----------



## Softball Princess

Hey I'm Lexi

I


----------



## FigmentFan98

Hi guys, I don't want to say my real name however I'm 14 (turning 15 in September) years old and I'm a big fan of Journey Into Imagination (original 1983-2000 version) at Walt Disney World EPCOT Center starring Dreamfinder & Figment. Happy to join the forums and I'm happy to see more teens that are big Disney fans like me.


----------



## Blondie91098

Hi everyone! Im Maddie and I just got done reservations for my surprise trip for my mom, brother ,sister and cousins!! (My gram helped haha)


----------



## Blondie91098

how do I change my avatar on here? everyones are cool and mines not!


----------



## 1elle2

Blondie91098 said:


> how do I change my avatar on here? everyones are cool and mines not!



Are you on the app or on computer? If you are on the computer go to User CP at the top left corner and under Settings & Options click Edit Avatar.


----------



## princessk13

Hi I'm Karina kinda new here mostly a lurker. You guys seem really cool though!


----------



## lguenther

Hi, I'm Leah!   Just joined DISboards yesterday, but my mom has been on this site for years, so I know my way around.  Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Princess Regan

hey I'm Regan and I kinda live for disney and Christmas its kinda a scary obsession...I love lacrosse I love it almost as much as disney  I also play basketball volleyball and I swim!!! I'm going to Disney in February...so yea!  I'm also new sooooooooo..........what's up disneybros!!!


----------



## Newsies

Hey!  I'm Kaitlyn, I just joined, so I'm new at this, haha.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Welcome everyone! Any questions just ask!


----------



## ziggyofwonderland

Hey, I'm Kristen, but I go by Ziggy. I'm 15 and I haven't been on here for a long time.


----------



## AdmiralTyler

Guess, I should have introduced myself here instead of the Hangout thread. :/

Anyways, I'm J.T. and I'm 14 years old and live only an hour away from WDW! Heading to the Swan And Dolphin Resort for my Jr. BETA Club State Convention in December. Basically, we are competing with other schools in Florida that have Jr. BETA club. I'm in the talent group and will be playing guitar.


----------



## theghostking

hey guys, I'm Melanie (or Mel). I'm not as new as I seem, I just made a new account after years of being on here, LOOL. I needed a new user  
Anywho, I'm 16 and female. I play soccer, act and generally fangirl over books and shows...(anyone get my username reference?)
Ok... so hi!


----------



## momoluvgd

Uhm, hello there! I don't know if this forum is even active anymore ahaha. 
I lurked around some of the old threads for a while and decided to join. It's kinda cool to have a "teen" section, not too sure if I'll stick around though! 

Anyways, I'm Momo. I like Green Day and bands and pugs and theatre and other things. I guess that's all?


----------



## Cinderella8

momoluvgd said:


> Uhm, hello there! I don't know if this forum is even active anymore ahaha.
> I lurked around some of the old threads for a while and decided to join. It's kinda cool to have a "teen" section, not too sure if I'll stick around though!
> 
> Anyways, I'm Momo. I like Green Day and bands and pugs and theatre and other things. I guess that's all?


Hi Momo! Welcome to the boards  I assure you it's super active here  Anyways, um, hi!


----------



## lokihiddleston

Hihi  You can just call me L. Or Loki, yeah, call me Loki. I'm just not evil. I'm 16 and from Australia. I actually have no idea what to type. I like... Loki, obviously. the Avengers. Thor. Writing, roleplaying. Frozen and Wreck it Ralph are probably my favourite Disney movies.


----------



## Doodle98

lokihiddleston said:


> Hihi  You can just call me L. Or Loki, yeah, call me Loki. I'm just not evil. I'm 16 and from Australia. I actually have no idea what to type. I like... Loki, obviously. the Avengers. Thor. Writing, roleplaying. Frozen and Wreck it Ralph are probably my favourite Disney movies.



I love your name. So much. If you like role playing then I'd assume you'd like the young avengers thread. It's with the children of marvel charries. (I got Thor's babies!) Anyways, hi! I'm Bri, you can call me Doodle too if you'd like. You shall love it here.


----------



## acdisneyguy71

Hi, im Anthony
I have been going to Disney world since I was 4 year old

I have so many Disney travel book I can not count them all
 I am the ultimate fan of all thing Disney


----------



## Riniell

My name is Stephanie! Not really much else to say really. I made my account back in August and I only decided recently to start actually using it, especially since I haven't actually been in a forum for quite a long time.

I'm a huge Disney fan (obviously enough) but I also like stuff like Daft Punk, Lord of the Rings, the Hobbit, and all sorts of stuff like that. I'm mostly on tumblr these days, but I do like looking around here once and awhile, so hello again


----------



## Doodle98

Hi newbies!


----------



## lokihiddleston

Doodle98 said:


> I love your name. So much. If you like role playing then I'd assume you'd like the young avengers thread. It's with the children of marvel charries. (I got Thor's babies!) Anyways, hi! I'm Bri, you can call me Doodle too if you'd like. You shall love it here.


Awesome, I'll be sure to check it out! I haven't roleplayed in AGES! Lovely to meet you Bri


----------



## kidani

Hello all. My friends call me Yoda. I am an encyclopedia of all things Disney. Not much else, really.


----------



## nickienicks

Hi! I'm Nicholle, and I am new! I absolutely LOVE disney!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Hey everybody, it's great to see some new faces (well, technically usernames and avatars, but whatever!)

My name's Wings, and I hope you enjoy it here, and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dsnygrl20

Hey everyone! I'm Haley!! I'm excited to meet and talk with others that love Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Doodle98

lokihiddleston said:


> Awesome, I'll be sure to check it out! I haven't roleplayed in AGES! Lovely to meet you Bri



Heehee. Lovely.


----------



## xdarkhunterx

Hi I'm Angela!!! It's so good to be here with you all! Can't wait to talk to you guys!


----------



## the.tall.one

hi everyone i haven't been on in about 2 years, so my name is suzie and i like disney?????? idk haha


----------



## alizakelly

Hi my name is Aliza Kelly.
I've been here almost 5-6 years.


----------



## shortstuff95

I just introduced myself in the regular thread, but since I am still a teenager I thought I'd introduce myself here as well. My name is Katia and I am 18 years old. I am pretty new to this whole Disney thing as I have only been 1 time in my life, but I totally loved it. My favorite park had to be Epcot. I live in Canada with my lovely Husband which we were married on May 27th, 2013. Yes I got married at the age of 18. I hope to learn much about Disney here and meet other Disney lovers.


----------



## iheartduckies

Hi I'm Kelcie and I'm new here  I think this thread is great!


----------



## worldtraveler996

Hi, I'm Emily! I've been to Disney World many times and I am a new member. Nice to be here


----------



## Orreed

Hey New DISers!

My name is Olivia. It's really cool here, you'll like it. Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## sopergirls

Hi! New to this. Love to chat with other Disney lovers!


----------



## Orreed

sopergirls said:


> Hi! New to this. Love to chat with other Disney lovers!



Hey welcome! This is a great place to chat about Disney


----------



## 1elle2

Hi! Welcome to Disboards


----------



## Anelka

Hey guys! I'm Anelle, also new here and can't wait for my next Disney vacation


----------



## Lil Figment

Hey Disers, My name is Lydia. This place looks great.


----------



## 11thgirl

Hi i am 11thgirl! I love doctor who only doctor who fans  would get my username  ! My friend is 1elle2! Last of all i love animals and i am funny


----------



## Cinderella8

11thgirl said:


> Hi i am 11thgirl! I love doctor who only doctor who fans  would get my username  ! My friend is 1elle2! Last of all i love animals and i am funny


Hi! Welcome to the DIS!

Oh, you're Noelle's friend? I'm Christina, the one who may have FaceTimed you and Noelle during lunch if you're who I think you are lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Cinderella8 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Oh, you're Noelle's friend? I'm Christina, the one who may have FaceTimed you and Noelle during lunch if you're who I think you are lol


Wait no I FaceTimed Sophie... *facepalm*


----------



## 11thgirl

yeah friends with noel


----------



## 11thgirl

Cinderella8 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Oh, you're Noelle's friend? I'm Christina, the one who may have FaceTimed you and Noelle during lunch if you're who I think you are lol


Yeah i am friends with Noel! I meet her in tae-kwon-do!


----------



## 11thgirl

1elle2 said:


> Hi! Welcome to Disboards


Hi!


----------



## 11thgirl

i really like disboard


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Hi, guys! I'm new here!
A few facts about me: 
1. I've never been to WDW but I have been to DL five times
2. I love roller coasters and California Screamin' is the best
3. I am an Oregonian
4. Aladdin is my favorite classic Disney movie
5. Princess Anna is my favorite princess
6. I also love Doctor Who and Harry Potter 
7. I HATE it when people pronounce Anna's name wrong.


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Hi, guys! I'm new here!
> A few facts about me:
> 1. I've never been to WDW but I have been to DL five times
> 2. I love roller coasters and California Screamin' is the best
> 3. I am an Oregonian
> 4. Aladdin is my favorite classic Disney movie
> 5. Princess Anna is my favorite princess
> 6. I also love Doctor Who and Harry Potter
> 7. I HATE it when people pronounce Anna's name wrong.



Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! We are going to get along well, mainly because I hate The Last Airbender for that exact reason! Oh, and by the way.......I'm ok with Capaldi......


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! We are going to get along well, mainly because I hate The Last Airbender for that exact reason! Oh, and by the way.......I'm ok with Capaldi......



For which reason? Never seen Last Airbender...
I'm not really keeping up on Doctor Who anymore, sadly. Once Clara came along, I kind of stopped.... I prefer the tenth Doctor anyway. 
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> For which reason? Never seen Last Airbender...
> I'm not really keeping up on Doctor Who anymore, sadly. Once Clara came along, I kind of stopped.... I prefer the tenth Doctor anyway.
> Thanks for the welcome!



Ok, one, in The Last Airbender movie, they mispronounced Aang and Sokka's names, and two, you have to watch Clara, she's the impossible girl, and has more role than you think. And technically, the Tenth is the Eleventh.......(Watch more)


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> Ok, one, in The Last Airbender movie, they mispronounced Aang and Sokka's names, and two, you have to watch Clara, she's the impossible girl, and has more role than you think. And technically, the Tenth is the Eleventh.......(Watch more)



Oh, I see.
I will, it's just not what it used to be, in my opinion. Still awesome though!
And the Doctors have different personalities even though they're technically the same person.


----------



## Qmaz246

No, its not like that at all, I'm not talking about personality, I'm talking about order, you have to catch up.


----------



## thatnerdjack

Hi I'm Jack and here are some things about me because... well... why not?
1. I go to WDW like my life depends on it but have never been to DL or gone to universal.
2. I help plan the NE DISmeet for GKTW.
3. I like nerdy sci-fi things (Star Trek, Doctor Who, Firefly, etc.).
4. I'm a member of an FRC team (robots and stuff).
5. I love Alt-Rock.


----------



## Doodle98

Hi newbies! I'm Aubrey, but on here I go as Doodle or Bri. I am warning you, you will become obsessed with this website.


----------



## Qmaz246

thatnerdjack said:


> Hi I'm Jack and here are some things about me because... well... why not?
> 1. I go to WDW like my life depends on it but have never been to DL or gone to universal.
> 2. I help plan the NE DISmeet for GKTW.
> 3. I like nerdy sci-fi things (Star Trek, Doctor Who, Firefly, etc.).
> 4. I'm a member of an FRC team (robots and stuff).
> 5. I love Alt-Rock.



We are going to get along just fine..........but the real question is, which Doctor?


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

Hi! I'm new here, this is actually my first post. Here's some facts about me:
1) I'm 17 and I'm super excited to be graduating in less than 2 months!
2) I've lived in Canada my whole life, but I'm lucky enough to have been to Disneyland about 14 times and WDW 3 times!
3) My favourite Disney movies are Mulan, Beauty and the Beast (can you tell from my username?), Finding Nemo and now Frozen.
4) Belle will always be my favourite princess, but I also love Anna and Elsa.
5) I've only seen Up once, because I cried through pretty much the whole thing. But it's so good.
6) I collect Vinylmations.
7) Other than Disney, I love Doctor Who, Star Wars, BBC Sherlock, Taylor Swift, Parks and Recreation, and HIMYM.
8) I'm really excited right now because I'll be in Disneyland for my birthday in July, and it will be my first trip as an AP!


----------



## Qmaz246

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, this is actually my first post. Here's some facts about me:
> 1) I'm 17 and I'm super excited to be graduating in less than 2 months!
> 2) I've lived in Canada my whole life, but I'm lucky enough to have been to Disneyland about 14 times and WDW 3 times!
> 3) My favourite Disney movies are Mulan, Beauty and the Beast (can you tell from my username?), Finding Nemo and now Frozen.
> 4) Belle will always be my favourite princess, but I also love Anna and Elsa.
> 5) I've only seen Up once, because I cried through pretty much the whole thing. But it's so good.
> 6) I collect Vinylmations.
> 7) Other than Disney, I love Doctor Who, Star Wars, BBC Sherlock, Taylor Swift, Parks and Recreation, and HIMYM.
> 8) I'm really excited right now because I'll be in Disneyland for my birthday in July, and it will be my first trip as an AP!



We have to get you into Community......


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I started something....


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

Qmaz246 said:


> We have to get you into Community......



Haha I actually watch Community too! I just wrote down my favourites. I think it isn't as good as it used to be, but still better than a lot of shows.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, this is actually my first post. Here's some facts about me:
> 1) I'm 17 and I'm super excited to be graduating in less than 2 months!
> 2) I've lived in Canada my whole life, but I'm lucky enough to have been to Disneyland about 14 times and WDW 3 times!
> 3) My favourite Disney movies are Mulan, Beauty and the Beast (can you tell from my username?), Finding Nemo and now Frozen.
> 4) Belle will always be my favourite princess, but I also love Anna and Elsa.
> 5) I've only seen Up once, because I cried through pretty much the whole thing. But it's so good.
> 6) I collect Vinylmations.
> 7) Other than Disney, I love Doctor Who, Star Wars, BBC Sherlock, Taylor Swift, Parks and Recreation, and HIMYM.
> 8) I'm really excited right now because I'll be in Disneyland for my birthday in July, and it will be my first trip as an AP!



Nice to meet you! I'm graduating in two weeks and five days and it cannot come soon enough! I also love most of the stuff you mentioned, we seem to have a lot in common...


----------



## Qmaz246

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Haha I actually watch Community too! I just wrote down my favourites. I think it isn't as good as it used to be, but still better than a lot of shows.



Did you see the last scene of the finale? Don't know what it's called, but they basically teased NBC with style.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Nice to meet you! I'm graduating in two weeks and five days and it cannot come soon enough! I also love most of the stuff you mentioned, we seem to have a lot in common...



Yeah, nice to meet you too! I know, I'm getting my dress for grad fitted this week and I'm super excited for everything! 



Qmaz246 said:


> Did you see the last scene of the finale? Don't know what it's called, but they basically teased NBC with style.



Yeah, I liked it! I just feel like the first ~2 seasons were so good, most episodes from there on out have been disappointing. Prime example would be the recent Dungeons and Dragons 2- the first one was so good, and this one was mediocre by the standards of any show.


----------



## Qmaz246

Well, its still nice to meet you, I think Doctor Who comes back in August!


----------



## Madame Minnie

Hi. I'm new here. Seriously though, it took me like five minutes to figure out how to post in this thread.  I'm Disney obsessed and look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## Qmaz246

Madame Minnie said:


> Hi. I'm new here. Seriously though, it took me like five minutes to figure out how to post in this thread.  I'm Disney obsessed and look forward to getting to know you guys!



Welcome!~~~~~! If you want, you can add words or pictures into a signature through your "User CP" page.


----------



## Madame Minnie

Qmaz246 said:


> Welcome!~~~~~! If you want, you can add words or pictures into a signature through your "User CP" page.



Thanks! I've been trying to figure out how to do that!


----------



## Qmaz246

Madame Minnie said:


> Thanks! I've been trying to figure out how to do that!



Well, seems like you accomplished that task....Happy early Birthday!


----------



## Madame Minnie

Qmaz246 said:


> Well, seems like you accomplished that task....Happy early Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## AllThatJazz

Hi everyone!  I've been a long time lurker, but I'm finally joining the clan. I'm a sophomore (junior very soon!) Disney fanatic, Doctor Who, Glee, you know, the usual. And I love theatre more than anything. See you all around!


----------



## Qmaz246

AllThatJazz said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been a long time lurker, but I'm finally joining the clan. I'm a sophomore (junior very soon!) Disney fanatic, Doctor Who, Glee, you know, the usual. And I love theatre more than anything. See you all around!



Yo, yo, welcome! Same, and stuff


----------



## fpmarketing

Hi I am Harikumar. I like very much disney characters. and cartoons


----------



## Qmaz246

fpmarketing said:


> Hi I am Harikumar. I like very much disney characters. and cartoons



Well, welcome, where are you from, with that foreign name?


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

AllThatJazz said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been a long time lurker, but I'm finally joining the clan. I'm a sophomore (junior very soon!) Disney fanatic, Doctor Who, Glee, you know, the usual. And I love theatre more than anything. See you all around!



And your picture is of Darren Criss... so I think we'll get along nicely


----------



## Qmaz246

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> And your picture is of Darren Criss... so I think we'll get along nicely



......did you see him on Whose line is it Anyway?


----------



## CleverBelle

Hi! I'm Addie, as you could probably tell from my signature, I love Doctor Who and all things Disney/Marvel, and if anyone will be sailing on the Magic this Thanksgiving, I would love to get to know you ahead of time!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

CleverBelle said:


> Hi! I'm Addie, as you could probably tell from my signature, I love Doctor Who and all things Disney/Marvel, and if anyone will be sailing on the Magic this Thanksgiving, I would love to get to know you ahead of time!



Nice to meet you! Seems like there are quite a lot of Whovians on here!


----------



## Qmaz246

CleverBelle said:


> Hi! I'm Addie, as you could probably tell from my signature, I love Doctor Who and all things Disney/Marvel, and if anyone will be sailing on the Magic this Thanksgiving, I would love to get to know you ahead of time!



Welcome! Whovians are always welcome.......plus there's a spoilers thread if you want to talk about anything, but make sure you follow the rules.


----------



## StarNomad123

Hello! I am Star Nomad, and I want to be a Disney Channel animator someday. I am the BIGGEST fan of wander over yonder, a new show on Disney XD! I also like Gravity Falls too.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

StarNomad123 said:


> Hello! I am Star Nomad, and I want to be a Disney Channel animator someday. I am the BIGGEST fan of wander over yonder, a new show on Disney XD! I also like Gravity Falls too.



Nice to meet you! But do you like Phineas and Ferb?


----------



## Qmaz246

StarNomad123 said:


> Hello! I am Star Nomad, and I want to be a Disney Channel animator someday. I am the BIGGEST fan of wander over yonder, a new show on Disney XD! I also like Gravity Falls too.



Welcome.....but do you like other things?


----------



## oogieboogie13

Hi I'm Shannon! 
Some things about me:
1. I'm 18 and graduating in two weeks, but I only have 5 days left of school. Thank god!
2. I have probably been to WDW more than 30 times, but I have never been to Disneyland 
3. I'm originally from south Florida and I'm moving back to Miami in a month 
4. I'm going to apply for DCP spring 2015 @ WDW and I couldn't be more excited 
5. Unlike a lot of you on here I have never seen Dr Who (I don't know if that is embarrassing or not) 
6. Pretty much the only music I listen to are the many disney stations on Live 365 and I can probably sing/say the whole entire splash mountain ride through 
7. Favorite disney  Belle 
8. Favorite character: Eeyore
9. Favorite villain: Oogie Boogie 
I hope to get to know you all! I'm glad there are other people to talk about Disney with and everything because I personally don't know anyone who shares my love and appreciation for the history and message of Disney.


----------



## Qmaz246

oogieboogie13 said:


> Hi I'm Shannon!
> Some things about me:
> 1. I'm 18 and graduating in two weeks, but I only have 5 days left of school. Thank god!
> 2. I have probably been to WDW more than 30 times, but I have never been to Disneyland
> 3. I'm originally from south Florida and I'm moving back to Miami in a month
> 4. I'm going to apply for DCP spring 2015 @ WDW and I couldn't be more excited
> 5. Unlike a lot of you on here I have never seen Dr Who (I don't know if that is embarrassing or not)
> 6. Pretty much the only music I listen to are the many disney stations on Live 365 and I can probably sing/say the whole entire splash mountain ride through
> 7. Favorite disney  Belle
> 8. Favorite character: Eeyore
> 9. Favorite villain: Oogie Boogie
> I hope to get to know you all! I'm glad there are other people to talk about Disney with and everything because I personally don't know anyone who shares my love and appreciation for the history and message of Disney.



Well.....there's something we have to change....Dr. Who is about a time traveling alien (looks like a human, tho) and he saves worlds from time altering problems. He usually has a human companion to keep him humble. and stuff. But Welcome! I want to apply to the college program for 2016 fall, hopefully with a Drexel Co-Op.


----------



## samosaurusdisney

Hi everyone!  I'm Samantha, and here are a few facts about me:
1. I'm a Wisconsinite
2. I've been to WDW five times and DL once.
3. My dream job would be an Imagineer, Disney merchandise designer, or travel agent.
4. My favorite princess is Belle.
5. I collect Orange Bird items.

I'm so happy to finally be joining the boards!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

samosaurusdisney said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Samantha, and here are a few facts about me:
> 1. I'm a Wisconsinite
> 2. I've been to WDW five times and DL once.
> 3. My dream job would be an Imagineer, Disney merchandise designer, or travel agent.
> 4. My favorite princess is Belle.
> 5. I collect Orange Bird items.
> 
> I'm so happy to finally be joining the boards!



Nice to meet you! I love Belle too


----------



## Qmaz246

samosaurusdisney said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Samantha, and here are a few facts about me:
> 1. I'm a Wisconsinite
> 2. I've been to WDW five times and DL once.
> 3. My dream job would be an Imagineer, Disney merchandise designer, or travel agent.
> 4. My favorite princess is Belle.
> 5. I collect Orange Bird items.
> 
> I'm so happy to finally be joining the boards!



Welcome, it seems that because of your signature, you're already a forum veteran.


----------



## mdinme

Hello im Zoey. How do you send private messages?


----------



## Qmaz246

mdinme said:


> Hello im Zoey. How do you send private messages?



Ok, Zoey, so you're going to click on the private messages link below your username in the top right corner of the website. Then, on the left-hand side, under private messages, you can press send new message. Fill in the important data, usernames of who you're sending to, and the title, and your message, and then, click send. Yay!


----------



## mickyminnie890

Hello!  I'm Alyssa! I'm not new to DisBoards, but I am new to the Teen Disney section! A few facts about me are: 

Disney has been a part of my life since I was a little kid. I always go to WDW. I have not been to DL yet.
Been to my first Disney cruise last year, and I loved it a lot! 
My favorite Disney princess is Ariel, and a character that I love is Stitch!


----------



## waltdisney1901

Hello! I'm quite new to disboards but very excited to join! I'm not an interesting person but here are a few facts that will hopefully spark your interest:


 I love the Avengers and Captain America is my favorite out of all of them.
 I love to dance and ballet is my life. 
 If I had to choose a Disney princess, it would either be Ariel or Cinderella. But if you ask me again in a month, it'll probably change. 
  I once did a project on Walt Disney in middle school and ever since, he's become my idol and inspiration. It was also the start of my Disney obsession. 
 My favorite movie at the moment is To Kill a Mockingbird. 


Anyways, thanks for reading!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

waltdisney1901 said:


> Hello! I'm quite new to disboards but very excited to join! I'm not an interesting person but here are a few facts that will hopefully spark your interest:
> 
> 
> I love the Avengers and Captain America is my favorite out of all of them.
> I love to dance and ballet is my life.
> If I had to choose a Disney princess, it would either be Ariel or Cinderella. But if you ask me again in a month, it'll probably change.
> I once did a project on Walt Disney in middle school and ever since, he's become my idol and inspiration. It was also the start of my Disney obsession.
> My favorite movie at the moment is To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for reading!



Pacific Northwest buddy!!!!!!! I thought I was just the lone person way out here... And Captain America is my favorite too! It's great to meet you!


----------



## MrWhisskers

Hey everyone, just joined not to long ago. i spend to much time at disney world. Just want to meet people who love disney like i do!

Some facts about me:
1. Dream job imagineer.
2. Monorail fanatic.
3. Peoplemover is one of fav rides!


----------



## percywinchester

Hi everyone! I'm Melanie and I keep forgetting my user/pass for the boards so I have to continually make new accounts, LOL. I love Disney, Marvel, tumblr, and reading.  It's nice to meet everyone!


----------



## CamiShay

Hi everyone. I'm Camilla and I just joined today


----------



## AllThatJazz

Qmaz246 said:


> ......did you see him on Whose line is it Anyway?



So I'm a total failure and just came back to this thread.. YES! Haha he was perfect


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

CamiShay said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Camilla and I just joined today



Nice to meet you, love your name!


----------



## jayboy6988

Hey. I'm Jay and I'm 14


----------



## ThatsBooToYou

Hi! I'm Shaelyn, but most people call me Boo. Hence the pun in my username! I'm 15 and I just joined today!


----------



## goob9954

Wow, I remember the people from the first page from years ago. It's crazy how fast time goes by.

ANYWAY,
I'm Gunnar, I signed up 6 years ago, but I took a few year hiatus, but as my interest in working for Disney grows, I get excited to talk to people who share my passion in Disney, so I came back to where I feel normal and not like that weird 18 year old who still listens to Disney music through his headphones.


----------



## IAHtoMCOWDW

Hey guys Im a new member of DIS boards although Im Familiar with the site message me ...?!


----------



## IAHtoMCOWDW

Oh lol and Btw ...
~Im a Houstonian 
~Future Imagineer
~Currently a Student
~Disney *World* Freak 
~ I know Pretty much anything and everything ...
Message Me ...


----------



## IAHtoMCOWDW

Hey Guys ... How do I add a Picture of Myself below my User like the rest of yall?!


----------



## WDWFreak15

Hey Guys I Had to Make a New Account due to Technical Difficulties but the same applies to this as above...


----------



## Snow Queen

Umm hi. I'm Mykayla.


----------



## Newsies

Newsies said:


> Hey!  I'm Kaitlyn, I just joined, so I'm new at this, haha.



Wow!!!  I was *SO* insightful a year ago.  I can't believe I was able to conclude that because I had "just joined", I would be "new to this, haha".  And I was able to save a lot of time by not listing off my hobbies, interests, anything relevant to Disney, or basically anything else you should put when you want people to get to know you.  Boy, I was a genius back then.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Snow Queen said:


> Umm hi. I'm Mykayla.



Hi! I'm Elsa!


----------



## Yeti Junior

Oh, Hai!
I'm Yeti Junior! Rawr~ :3

My favorite parks are Disney's Animal Kingdom and Epcot, and my favorite rides are Expedition Everest and Test Track.

I also just got home from a trip to Walt Disney World Resort, too.


----------



## Snow Queen

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Hi! I'm Elsa!



How convenient.  And thank you!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Snow Queen said:


> How convenient.  And thank you!



Haha, yeah, it's a letter off from my real name so I just go by it to make it easier. And 'cause I love Frozen.


----------



## mollydance425

Hi everyone! I'm Molly.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

mollydance425 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Molly.



Welcome!


----------



## DisneyBoy14

Hi everyone!

I have been going to the parks ever since I was like 6 months old and I love Disney and everything related to it!

I also played VMK - my title was CandyCars!

Glad to join the board and can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Pearlgem

Hello my name is Pearlgem,I'm not suppose to tell my real name.You can call me Pearl for short.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pearlgem said:


> Hello my name is Pearlgem,I'm not suppose to tell my real name.You can call me Pearl for short.



Nice to meet you! What's your favorite Disney movie?


----------



## Pearlgem

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Nice to meet you! What's your favorite Disney movie?



It is a tie between Alice in Wonderland  and Frozen.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pearlgem said:


> It is a tie between Alice in Wonderland  and Frozen.



Frozen is one of my faves too! I know, it's hard to pick just one.


----------



## Pearlgem

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Frozen is one of my faves too! I know, it's hard to pick just one.



Yeah, my favorite disney songs are a three way tie between Part of your World,Let it go and You'll be in my Heart.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pearlgem said:


> Yeah, my favorite disney songs are a three way tie between Part of your World,Let it go and You'll be in my Heart.



Those are great! I loved Let it Go but then it kind of got overplayed which is sad because it's such a great song...


----------



## Pearlgem

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Those are great! I loved Let it Go but then it kind of got overplayed which is sad because it's such a great song...


The same thing happened with me.I kept hearing it again and again to the point where I almost hated the song.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pearlgem said:


> The same thing happened with me.I kept hearing it again and again to the point where I almost hated the song.



Yeah, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Pearlgem

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Yeah, I hate it when that happens.



So what are your favorite disney movies besides Frozen?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pearlgem said:


> So what are your favorite disney movies besides Frozen?



It's hard to narrow it down but I love Tangled, Wreck-It Ralph, Aladdin, and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Pearlgem

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> It's hard to narrow it down but I love Tangled, Wreck-It Ralph, Aladdin, and Beauty and the Beast.



All of those are wonderful choices.I personally consider Frozen,Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King to be the best three disney movies.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pearlgem said:


> All of those are wonderful choices.I personally consider Frozen,Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King to be the best three disney movies.



Beauty and the Beast is amazing!! Belle is my favorite Disney princess


----------



## Pearlgem

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Beauty and the Beast is amazing!! Belle is my favorite Disney princess



Yeah when it comes to personality I am  most like Belle.But my favorite disney princess is Snow White.


----------



## GoldenTinkerbellxo

Hi Eveyone! Im Tess, I just recently restarted getting back on here. I've been a Disney Fanatic since like birth. This has become my life on winter break!


----------



## Donald488

Hi! My name is Mark. I've been listening to the dis unplugged for a year and a half now, and I just decided to join the boards!


----------



## Kaitlyn_in_wonderland

Hey my name is Kaitlyn, and I had listened to the podcast a few times then found out about this!!! My mom has had an account for the longest time and I have just decided to join the fun!!


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi Kaitlyn welcome to Disboards!


----------



## lizzi.may00

hey I'm lizzi I've been listening to the podcasts for awhile and once my dad noticed how obsessed I was with Disney, he told me to make a DIS account, so I did so here I am!


----------



## mayora13

Hi everyone! n_n i have two previous accounts on here, one that has an embarrassing name and the other that I forgot the password to. Oops. So I'm not really new, but I don't think anyone on here would remember me so- hi! I'm abby, nice to meet you n_n


----------



## Daughterofnemesis

Hi I'm daughter of nemesis (DoN for short). Just signed up today, can't wait to start getting involved!


----------



## InfinityGuy

Hi, I'm Matt ! I just joined today. I'll be visiting periodically to catch up on the latest news about WDW!


----------



## AshBriSmi

soccercruiser87 said:


> There's been a bunch of new teen DISers lately joining in on the fun on the DISboards and I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone again. And say Hello and that my name is Travis and I'm one of the Moderators here on the Teen Board.
> 
> So, if you have any questions at all, regarding anything with the DISboards, such as signatures, PM's (private messages), etc. just ask me and I will answer it for you or I will contact a Webmaster or Tech Support Moderator so they can help you out.



Hi there! I'm Ashlee!! nice to have some names out there now!! -- Awesome idea, Travis


----------



## wjm1998

Hey I'm Sophia. I just joined today.


----------



## caity_g123

Hey everyone! I'm Caity. I used to come on the boards a few years ago, but I stopped for a while. I'm back now though


----------



## AlexFrost

Totally forgot to post here when I joined. But.. hai! I'm new too


----------



## flibberjibit

I'm a noob!  My mom has had an account for about 5 years, but I just got mine today. We're planning a disneyworld vacation for next year, so I thought it was about time for me to join!


----------



## Stitchypoo626

Hi, I'm Tara. I am 15 and about to finish up with the 10th grade. I obviously love Disney.


----------



## NewsiesOnAMission

Hi, I'm Kelsey, I like long walks on the beach and-ha, no, this isn't a dating site profile. Long-time lurker and Disney World annual passholder who finally made an account.


----------



## Jose Ch

Hi, I'm Jose and have been a longtime Disney fan who just recently found out about this site do I decided to join up. I enjoy going to the Disney World Parks whenever my family can go. Favorite movie would have to be The Nightmare Before Christmas.


I'm going to be switching accounts with the username ThPumpkinPrince.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Nice to meet all you guys!!!!  Always great to have new faces on the TB!


----------



## Annikamouse

Hi, My name is Annikamouse. I live in Ohio and I really just wanted to not annoy people anymore. all my disney obsession has gotten my family to ban it so I went here hoping someone my age will love disney as much as i do. 
.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi Annikamouse welcome to the boards!


----------



## LilPiglet

Hi my name is Gabriella(Gabby). I love Disney and everything about it.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi LilPiglet welcome to Disboards!


----------



## LilPiglet

Pearlgem said:


> Hi LilPiglet welcome to Disboards!


Thanks, I really like it here at the Dis. I am also looking forward to the Role Play.


----------



## teenagedisneyaddict

New to DIS my mom is obsessed and spends all her time on here. I love Disney so I decided to join the party. I'm Makayla by the way.


----------



## Fairywings

Welcome, Makayla and everyone else! I'm Perry and I've been here for just over 5 years now, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask myself or anyone else!


----------



## CleverBelle

I joined about a year ago because my mom had an account, but I never really got on but I'm planning to spend quite a bit of time on here now! I love meeting new people and making new friends so I'm excited.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi CleverBelle welcome to DISboards!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Hey im new but been watching the forms a while before joining


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards WDW&DCLADDICT .


----------



## georgia_kat20

Sup my name is georgia im greek and just started getting to use the disboards and so far i really like it and i.started using this app because ive been going to disney since i was 2 and my family has been going to WDW about twp times a year


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi georgia_kat20 welcome to the boards!


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

Hi I'm Maci and I love Disney. I am 17 years old and have been to WDW at total of 12 times in my life. My parents are DVC members. I am going to be a Senior in High School next year.


----------



## Silvermist20

You know what I just realized? I've been here for like 2 or so years and I've never formally introduced myself on here. Never too late I guess 

Hi, I'm Megan and I'm 15 (when I joined I was 13). People on here usually call me Silv. I've been on here for 2 years and my mom introduced me to this website that many years ago. She told me about the teen board, so I thought, why not join? So I did and I feel as if I've made many friends on here (even though some haven't been on in a while, but I remember you). I absolutely positively 100% LOVE Disney (yet my friends don't understand my obsession, but that's their loss). I also have a big obsession with alternative music and some pop music (and music in general). I consider myself what you would call a singer. I take a lot of selfies and I am very weird and unique. My favorite Disney character is Peter Pan and he's also my husband (inside joke with a friend that I am sadly starting to drift away from). Also, this introduction is very all over the place but who cares. My family consists of my parents and my brother who is 17 years old (who I am not allowing to become an adult). I think that's about it.

So yeah, that's my very, very overdue introduction and I know nobody will probably check this thread until a new person adds a post but oh well.


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

Silvermist20 said:


> You know what I just realized? I've been here for like 2 or so years and I've never formally introduced myself on here. Never too late I guess
> 
> Hi, I'm Megan and I'm 15 (when I joined I was 13). People on here usually call me Silv. I've been on here for 2 years and my mom introduced me to this website that many years ago. She told me about the teen board, so I thought, why not join? So I did and I feel as if I've made many friends on here (even though some haven't been on in a while, but I remember you). I absolutely positively 100% LOVE Disney (yet my friends don't understand my obsession, but that's their loss). I also have a big obsession with alternative music and some pop music (and music in general). I consider myself what you would call a singer. I take a lot of selfies and I am very weird and unique. My favorite Disney character is Peter Pan and he's also my husband (inside joke with a friend that I am sadly starting to drift away from). Also, this introduction is very all over the place but who cares. My family consists of my parents and my brother who is 17 years old (who I am not allowing to become an adult). I think that's about it.
> 
> So yeah, that's my very, very overdue introduction and I know nobody will probably check this thread until a new person adds a post but oh well.


Nice to meet you Silv even though I have already chatted with you a few time on other threads on the teen board. It is so cool to have families that love Disney. My family is like that to. I hope to get to know you better in the future. BTW my name is Maci.


----------



## TheThreeMouseLovers

Hi everyone.
I've just started using this website for the DCL and found this board. 
I'm Sally 17 from the UK.
just thought I would day hi


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

TheThreeMouseLovers said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've just started using this website for the DCL and found this board.
> I'm Sally 17 from the UK.
> just thought I would day hi


Hi Sally and welcome. I am also 17 and my name is Maci.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Hi


TheThreeMouseLovers said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've just started using this website for the DCL and found this board.
> I'm Sally 17 from the UK.
> just thought I would day hi


 hi welcome to DisBoards


----------



## TianaPrincess

First of before I get into my intro. I would also like to welcome any new members to The Dis. 

Here I am. My name is Kenisha and I am 17 years old and will be entering the 12th Grade next year. Even though I have only been to Walt Disney World once in my life which was 2 years ago I love everything to do with Disney. My favorite Disney Movie is The Princess and the Frog and also my Favorite song comes from that movie is "Almost There". Of course from my username my favorite Disney Character is Princess Tiana. Some other things I like to do is modeling, singing, dancing, and acting. Just about anything to do with the Theater is fine with me. My favorite Musical is The Color Purple.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi TianaPrincess welcome to Disboards.My favorite princess is Snow White but my second favorite is Tiana.I've been to Disney World twice. My favorite Disney movie is Alice in Wonderland.

 And my favorite Disney song is a tie between You'll be in my heart,Part of Your World and Let it Go.I like to draw.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

Hey, I'm a teen and I love Disney. My name is Adrienne but call me Adie. I moved to America two Summers ago from Port Elizabeth South Africa. I am turning 16 exactly One Month from today. I have been to WDW 7 times. Three of those times we flew from South Africa to WDW. Now I only live 3 hours away in Southern Georgia and we have been 4 times since we have lived there. My favorite characters are the 100 Acre Woods friends especially Winnie The Pooh.


----------



## TianaPrincess

Riff Off Gal said:


> Hey, I'm a teen and I love Disney. My name is Adrienne but call me Adie. I moved to America two Summers ago from Port Elizabeth South Africa. I am turning 16 exactly One Month from today. I have been to WDW 7 times. Three of those times we flew from South Africa to WDW. Now I only live 3 hours away in Southern Georgia and we have been 4 times since we have lived there. My favorite characters are the 100 Acre Woods friends especially Winnie The Pooh.


Good Morning Adie and welcome. Hope ya enjoy yourself here. My name is Kenisha.


----------



## mickyminnie890

Riff Off Gal said:


> Hey, I'm a teen and I love Disney. My name is Adrienne but call me Adie. I moved to America two Summers ago from Port Elizabeth South Africa. I am turning 16 exactly One Month from today. I have been to WDW 7 times. Three of those times we flew from South Africa to WDW. Now I only live 3 hours away in Southern Georgia and we have been 4 times since we have lived there. My favorite characters are the 100 Acre Woods friends especially Winnie The Pooh.


Hi Adie!! Welcome to DISBoards!! You're going to love it here. If you need anything just ask away. We are all here to help, and my name is Alyssa but you can call me Aly.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Riff Off Gal said:


> Hey, I'm a teen and I love Disney. My name is Adrienne but call me Adie. I moved to America two Summers ago from Port Elizabeth South Africa. I am turning 16 exactly One Month from today. I have been to WDW 7 times. Three of those times we flew from South Africa to WDW. Now I only live 3 hours away in Southern Georgia and we have been 4 times since we have lived there. My favorite characters are the 100 Acre Woods friends especially Winnie The Pooh.


welcome to disboards


----------



## Silvermist20

I love that so many new people are joining. It adds to the fun and magic of the Dis.


----------



## **Red**

Hiya, I'm Kaylan and I am a Disney luvin teen. Well I just became a teen a few weeks ago, but now I'm officially a Disney luvin teen and not a Disney luvin pre-teen. I have been to Disney 6 times including a Disney Cruise to the Bahamas. I am a homeschooled 8th grader and my favorite subjects are English & History. I also luv sports, especially playing Volleyball & Soccer. I also luv cheering on my Ravens & Orioles. I am a huge fan of One Direction and I want Niall to be my Boyfriend. I also luv Ariana Grande, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Katy Perry, Nick Jonas just to name a few. I also luv musicals and my favorite ones are Les Miserables & Wicked.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

**Red** said:


> Hiya, I'm Kaylan and I am a Disney luvin teen. Well I just became a teen a few weeks ago, but now I'm officially a Disney luvin teen and not a Disney luvin pre-teen. I have been to Disney 6 times including a Disney Cruise to the Bahamas. I am a homeschooled 8th grader and my favorite subjects are English & History. I also luv sports, especially playing Volleyball & Soccer. I also luv cheering on my Ravens & Orioles. I am a huge fan of One Direction and I want Niall to be my Boyfriend. I also luv Ariana Grande, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Katy Perry, Nick Jonas just to name a few. I also luv musicals and my favorite ones are Les Miserables & Wicked.


hey welcome to disboards


----------



## **Red**

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> hey welcome to disboards


Thanks so very much.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

your welcome kaylan


----------



## Silvermist20

**Red** said:


> Hiya, I'm Kaylan and I am a Disney luvin teen. Well I just became a teen a few weeks ago, but now I'm officially a Disney luvin teen and not a Disney luvin pre-teen. I have been to Disney 6 times including a Disney Cruise to the Bahamas. I am a homeschooled 8th grader and my favorite subjects are English & History. I also luv sports, especially playing Volleyball & Soccer. I also luv cheering on my Ravens & Orioles. I am a huge fan of One Direction and I want Niall to be my Boyfriend. I also luv Ariana Grande, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato, Katy Perry, Nick Jonas just to name a few. I also luv musicals and my favorite ones are Les Miserables & Wicked.


Welcome! I see I have found a fellow Directioner .


----------



## **Red**

Silvermist20 said:


> Welcome! I see I have found a fellow Directioner .


Yes, I soooooo luv them very much.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Silvermist20 said:


> Welcome! I see I have found a fellow Directioner .


 ugh im not going to even try


----------



## Silvermist20

**Red** said:


> Yes, I soooooo luv them very much.


Sadly, I've been drifting away from them a little bit and getting more into my love.





But I still love them.


----------



## **Red**

This is my luv.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi **Red** welcome to Disboards I'm Pearlgem.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> Hi **Red** welcome to Disboards I'm Pearlgem.


Hiya Pearlgem. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Pearlgem

Your welcome.


----------



## Pearlgem

And I'm homeschooled too.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> And I'm homeschooled too.


Being homeschooled is great. My Mom is such an awesome teacher. I have been homeschooled since kindergarten and I am going to the 8th Grade this year. It is going to be weird though this year because my Big Sis who also has been homeschooled by my Mom all her life graduated last year and is leaving for college next month.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

**Red** said:


> Being homeschooled is great. My Mom is such an awesome teacher. I have been homeschooled since kindergarten and I am going to the 8th Grade this year. It is going to be weird though this year because my Big Sis who also has been homeschooled by my Mom all her life graduated last year and is leaving for college next month.


 im in public school I like it because u get to see other peoples life especially when you live in a diverse city


----------



## **Red**

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> im in public school I like it because u get to see other peoples life especially when you live in a diverse city


I get to see other people to because I am on a Rec. Swim Team, Rec. Volleyball Team, and Rec. Soccer Team. Plus I am also in a Math Co-Op group with other homeschooled kids my age.


----------



## Silvermist20

**Red** said:


> Being homeschooled is great. My Mom is such an awesome teacher. I have been homeschooled since kindergarten and I am going to the 8th Grade this year. It is going to be weird though this year because my Big Sis who also has been homeschooled by my Mom all her life graduated last year and is leaving for college next month.


I only know 1 other person that's homeschooled (I go to public school) and they say it's great.


----------



## **Red**

Silvermist20 said:


> I only know 1 other person that's homeschooled (I go to public school) and they say it's great.


It is great. I can go at my own pace. Get up not at the crack of dawn. The only bad thing is there are no snow days.


----------



## Pearlgem

There are no snow days cause you don't have to go nowhere.  Though it's usually hot where I live so it doesn't  snow anyway except during winter break.


----------



## **Red**

I live in the Mountain part of Maryland so there is a lot of snow. The only thing that gets cancelled is if I have a Co-Op class at the Library and that closes and also if it snows really bad and the swim school I take swim classes at for my Gym is closed.


----------



## Pearlgem

I live in the south.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> I live in the south.


Not much snow. I actually luv snow.


----------



## Pearlgem

I love snow too. But I don't usually see it.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> I love snow too. But I don't usually see it.


I luv sledding the best.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

I live more south where it never snows


----------



## **Red**

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> I live more south where theres more snow


A place in the deep south where it snows?????


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

**Red** said:


> A place in the deep south where it snows?????


 sry don't know what I was thinking huge typo


----------



## **Red**

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> sry don't know what I was thinking huge typo


It fine. It just confused me a bit.


----------



## Pearlgem

It snowed once or twice.


----------



## **Red**

It snows a lot at least 10-12 times per Winter here.


----------



## Pearlgem

Cool.


----------



## **Red**

Living in the mountains I am pretty use to it.


----------



## Pearlgem

Though by once or twice I meant in my lime living in the south not a year.


----------



## **Red**

So you haven't done much sledding.


----------



## Pearlgem

I have never went sledding.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> I have never went sledding.


Man, you are missing out especially if you go sledding with an inner tube.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

lol


----------



## **Red**

...... Do Yo Want To Build A Snowman? Wait yours might be Do You Want To Build A Sand Castle?


----------



## Pearlgem

I haven't built a sandcastle either. But of course I'll like to build a snowman.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> I haven't built a sandcastle either. But of course I'll like to build a snowman.


I have built both and I actually like building a snowman better. All that sand getting into my bikini bottoms just sucks.


----------



## Pearlgem

I lived in the north for a couple of years when I was younger. It snowed a lot there. Me and my older sister had a snowball fight but we went back inside after a few minutes because it was cold.


----------



## **Red**

Pearlgem said:


> I lived in the north for a couple of years when I was younger. It snowed a lot there. Me and my older sister had a snowball fight but we went back inside after a few minutes because it was cold.


I luv the cold weather so much more than the hot weather.


----------



## Pearlgem

My favorite wether is when it is sunny about 70 degrees and there is a nice breeze.


----------



## Carthay

Hi there I'm Corey! I'm from the US... annnnnd here are some things about me!

1) I've been visiting the DLR ever since I was a couple of months old (only Disney Resort I've been to atm)
2) I absolutely love building, sculpting as well as messing with lighting
3) My aspirations are to pursue WDI, Universal Creative as well as show production
4) My favorite ride at DL is Splash Mountain
5) Getting an e-stop on Space Mountain is on my bucket list


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi Carthay Welcome to Disboards.


----------



## mickyminnie890

Carthay said:


> Hi there I'm Corey! I'm from the US... annnnnd here are some things about me!
> 
> 1) I've been visiting the DLR ever since I was a couple of months old (only Disney Resort I've been to atm)
> 2) I absolutely love building, sculpting as well as messing with lighting
> 3) My aspirations are to pursue WDI, Universal Creative as well as show production
> 4) My favorite ride at DL is Splash Mountain
> 5) Getting an e-stop on Space Mountain is on my bucket list



Hi Corey welcome to the DISboards!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Carthay said:


> Hi there I'm Corey! I'm from the US... annnnnd here are some things about me!
> 
> 1) I've been visiting the DLR ever since I was a couple of months old (only Disney Resort I've been to atm)
> 2) I absolutely love building, sculpting as well as messing with lighting
> 3) My aspirations are to pursue WDI, Universal Creative as well as show production
> 4) My favorite ride at DL is Splash Mountain
> 5) Getting an e-stop on Space Mountain is on my bucket list


HEY WELCOME TO DISBOARDS


----------



## PrincessIndia

Hi everyone 17 yr old Disney fan here, great to meet other ,albeit it being online, teen disnerds who ACTUALLY love Disney rather than just the trendy bits. I was home educated and I live in the UK. Here is a link to my blog too http://letusgoandflyakite.wordpress.co.uk/ xxx


----------



## Silvermist20

PrincessIndia said:


> Hi everyone 17 yr old Disney fan here, great to meet other ,albeit it being online, teen disnerds who ACTUALLY love Disney rather than just the trendy bits. I was home educated and I live in the UK. Here is a link to my blog too http://letusgoandflyakite.wordpress.co.uk/ xxx


Oh my gosh, it makes me SO  mad when people only like the trendy stuff about Disney.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi PrincessIndia welcome to Disboards.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

PrincessIndia said:


> Hi everyone 17 yr old Disney fan here, great to meet other ,albeit it being online, teen disnerds who ACTUALLY love Disney rather than just the trendy bits. I was home educated and I live in the UK. Here is a link to my blog too http://letusgoandflyakite.wordpress.co.uk/ xxx


 hey welcome disboards


----------



## mickyminnie890

PrincessIndia said:


> Hi everyone 17 yr old Disney fan here, great to meet other ,albeit it being online, teen disnerds who ACTUALLY love Disney rather than just the trendy bits. I was home educated and I live in the UK. Here is a link to my blog too http://letusgoandflyakite.wordpress.co.uk/ xxx



Hey welcome to the DISboards! You'll love it here!


----------



## PrincessIndia

@Silvermist20  I love frozen, UP and Tangled but teens who only love those! eurgh! #wannabehipsters #yournotalternative 
Its like people who like manga and anime just to be cute/nerdy/cult or people who die there hair and get ear stretchers just to be emo/punk/scene

It gets on my jam! 

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

PrincessIndia said:


> Hi everyone 17 yr old Disney fan here, great to meet other ,albeit it being online, teen disnerds who ACTUALLY love Disney rather than just the trendy bits. I was home educated and I live in the UK. Here is a link to my blog too http://letusgoandflyakite.wordpress.co.uk/ xxx


 hey sry but i dont think ur link works or do i need to do other things to get there


----------



## PrincessIndia

http://letusgoandflyakite.wordpress.co.uk/ does it work now? or do you need to copy and paste to url? x


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

comes up with some with the wordpress.org main site


----------



## Erica B

I'm Erica and I am so obsessed with Disney that I have a hidden mickey tattooed on me


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Erica B said:


> I'm Erica and I am so obsessed with Disney that I have a hidden mickey tattooed on me


 WELCOME TO THE DIS


----------



## mickyminnie890

Erica B said:


> I'm Erica and I am so obsessed with Disney that I have a hidden mickey tattooed on me



Welcome to the DIS Erica!


----------



## Silvermist20

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> comes up with some with the wordpress.org main site


It's because it's a UK link.


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

Hi! I'm a New Teen DIS board person. Don't know if that's the right term. Never done stuff like this before, so hope I'm doing it right. Anyway, I'm Kymi. It's Kimmi, just spelled different. Thought it looked cooler. Wanted to know if anyone's been to Disney Aulani? My family's going there in just a couple weeks. So excited!


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

Hi, Kymi again, this is gonna sound really awkward, but how would I get one of those pic's on my sig?


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome to disboards


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

thanks!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

np


----------



## mickyminnie890

ElsaSnowflake13 said:


> Hi! I'm a New Teen DIS board person. Don't know if that's the right term. Never done stuff like this before, so hope I'm doing it right. Anyway, I'm Kymi. It's Kimmi, just spelled different. Thought it looked cooler. Wanted to know if anyone's been to Disney Aulani? My family's going there in just a couple weeks. So excited!



Hello welcome to the DISboard.


----------



## Silvermist20

ElsaSnowflake13 said:


> Hi, Kymi again, this is gonna sound really awkward, but how would I get one of those pic's on my sig?


Welcome! And what pictures?


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

Like, just using yours for an example, Rapunzel with the flower crown, or I saw a Brave one, in your sig.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hello ElsaSnowflake13 welcome to Disboards. I'm Pearlgem ,I think the pictures that are on the left aren't called signature they are called avatars.

 You have to wait until you have 10 post to get one.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

oh I got one before 10 posts I think it is ur profile picture


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

So, I need to post ten things?


----------



## Silvermist20

ElsaSnowflake13 said:


> So, I need to post ten things?


Yeah, I guess so. It was different when I first joined, I changed it right away.


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

Thanks!


----------



## iheartolaf

Hi, so I checked the College Board cuz that is technically where I should be in life right now but I not so I came over here. My name is Lexi and I am 18 years old. I have an 18 month baby boy named Caden who is absolutely my everything. Even though I have never been to a Disney Park in my life I still love everything about Disney. I think with a little Faith, Trust, and Pixie Dust me and my baby boy will get there someday. I do love Disney Movies and my favorite is Frozen. I also love Disney music and my favorite song is "When You Wish Upon A Star". My little one and I also love curling up on the couch and watching Disney Junior especially his favorite Jake and the Neverland Pirates. We also love jamming out to some Disney Music singing along and dancing to the music. It's tons of fun. Other than that I try to be a normal 18 year old and I like shopping, going out with friends, and going to the gym when I can.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome to Disboards


----------



## princess cinderellie

Hi there!  I'm Caroline and I'm 15 years old!  I'm from the US and have loved Disney since I was little!  One day I hope to work in the parks and maybe something in management.  Also, I love foreign affairs and cultures, so Epcot's World Showcase is like my home.


----------



## Silvermist20

Welcome two new people! lol


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

princess cinderellie said:


> Hi there!  I'm Caroline and I'm 15 years old!  I'm from the US and have loved Disney since I was little!  One day I hope to work in the parks and maybe something in management.  Also, I love foreign affairs and cultures, so Epcot's World Showcase is like my home.


   HEY WELCOME TO DISBOARDS


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

to both of the new people. I'm new too, so I can't talk, but I can say HI!


----------



## iheartolaf

ElsaSnowflake13 said:


> to both of the new people. I'm new too, so I can't talk, but I can say HI!


Hi ElsaSnowflake13, I am Lexi and I am also new. Hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards iheartolaf my name is Pearlgem.


----------



## iheartolaf

Pearlgem said:


> Welcome to Disboards iheartolaf my name is Pearlgem.


Hi Pearlgem, it's very nice to meet you.


----------



## Pearlgem

You too.


----------



## mickyminnie890

iheartolaf said:


> Hi, so I checked the College Board cuz that is technically where I should be in life right now but I not so I came over here. My name is Lexi and I am 18 years old. I have an 18 month baby boy named Caden who is absolutely my everything. Even though I have never been to a Disney Park in my life I still love everything about Disney. I think with a little Faith, Trust, and Pixie Dust me and my baby boy will get there someday. I do love Disney Movies and my favorite is Frozen. I also love Disney music and my favorite song is "When You Wish Upon A Star". My little one and I also love curling up on the couch and watching Disney Junior especially his favorite Jake and the Neverland Pirates. We also love jamming out to some Disney Music singing along and dancing to the music. It's tons of fun. Other than that I try to be a normal 18 year old and I like shopping, going out with friends, and going to the gym when I can.





princess cinderellie said:


> Hi there!  I'm Caroline and I'm 15 years old!  I'm from the US and have loved Disney since I was little!  One day I hope to work in the parks and maybe something in management.  Also, I love foreign affairs and cultures, so Epcot's World Showcase is like my home.



Welcome to the DISboards Lexi & Caroline!


----------



## iheartolaf

mickyminnie890 said:


> Welcome to the DISboards Lexi & Caroline!


Thank You mickeyminnie890


----------



## MadisonMouse13

I'm Madison  I just joined yesterday because I have a friend who goes to Disney extremely often, and her mother used this site to plan Disney trips, so I wanted to give it a try! My friend's mom actually met a woman who works at a hotel in WDW and now every time my friend and her family go to WDW the woman who works at the hotel usually upgrades their room LOL!


----------



## Pearlgem

Greetings Madison Bissonette I am Pearlgem. Welcome to Disboards.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome to dis boards


----------



## MadisonMouse13

Pearlgem said:


> Greetings Madison Bissonette I am Pearlgem. Welcome to Disboards.





WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> welcome to dis boards



Thank you both!!


----------



## ElsaSnowflake13

Glad to have you post with us, Madison


----------



## mickyminnie890

Madison Bissonnette said:


> I'm Madison  I just joined yesterday because I have a friend who goes to Disney extremely often, and her mother used this site to plan Disney trips, so I wanted to give it a try! My friend's mom actually met a woman who works at a hotel in WDW and now every time my friend and her family go to WDW the woman who works at the hotel usually upgrades their room LOL!



Welcome Madison! Hope you have a great time on the DISboard!


----------



## MadisonMouse13

mickyminnie890 said:


> Welcome Madison! Hope you have a great time on the DISboard!



Hello to you too!! Thanks for the nice greeting!


----------



## Raynaissance

Hi, I'm new here, and I'm super excited to be here  My name's Rayne, and I'm a very big disney nerd. I'm really excited to talk to people about Disney, as many of my friends aren't big on Disney... anyways, Hi


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

hey welcome to disboards


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards Raynaissance.


----------



## micdisney

Hey. My names Noah I just realized they had a teen board here. I'm 14 years old and have been into Disney Parks and Resorts since I was 10


----------



## Silvermist20

to the teen board at least.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

hey


----------



## Fairywings

Welcome everybody


----------



## Emberlasting

Hey Peoples!!!!!! It's FANTRABULOUS to be here!!!!! I'm Ember, and I'm 14 years old. I first went to Disney when I was two. I went every year to Disney Land till I was 6, and I have been going to Disney World every other year since!!!! I'm totally psyched to be here!!!! My next trip is in November, and would anyone mind telling me how to: 1. Get a countdown clock, 2. Change my profile picture. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

You can go to your profile by clicking on your name on the top right hand side of the computer screen and there should be an option to change your Avatar in the Avatar part. 

Tickers, I always forget, they're in one of the menus at the top


----------



## Emberlasting

Thanks sooooooo much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronCloud

Hey guys, Im Richie, and I just got back to Disboards, because i forgot the password to my old account. So Hi!


----------



## Fairywings

Hey there, welcome back


----------



## Minniegirl621

I'm Rachel, I'm 14, and I just got back from Disney World!


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi Rachel welcome to Disboards .
I'm Pearlgem.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Minniegirl621 said:


> I'm Rachel, I'm 14, and I just got back from Disney World!


 welcome to the dis


----------



## Minniegirl621

Thank you! Hi pearlgem!


Pearlgem said:


> Hi Rachel welcome to Disboards .
> I'm Pearlgem.


----------



## PrincessBraveHeart

Hi i'm Kailynn, but I go by Kai, im new to this but am very excited to join


----------



## Minniegirl621

PrincessBraveHeart said:


> Hi i'm Kailynn, but I go by Kai, im new to this but am very excited to join


Hi Kai!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

hey welcome to disboards


----------



## PrincessBraveHeart

Minniegirl621 said:


> Hi Kai!


Hi


----------



## Daeyners Targaryen

Hello everyone.  I am Daenerys Targaryen.  The Queen of Meereens, The mother of dragons


----------



## DominicTheStarWarsFan

Hey there, my name is Dominic! As you can see I am a Star Wars fan. I am super new here and need some help! Please reply with tips to the website.


----------



## MouseTeens

Welcome all


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## Cinderelly98

Hi everyone, my name is Brooke and I am 17 and live in California about 30 minutes away from Disneyland. I am graduating high school this year in June and can't wait. I also of course love Disney and have been to Disneyland a ton of times. I also have been to Walt Disney World in Florida 3 times and once to Tokyo Disneyland.


----------



## Fairywings

Nice to meet you, welcome!


----------



## Cinderelly98

Fairywings said:


> Nice to meet you, welcome!


Thanks so much for welcoming me Wings.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Cinderelly98 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Brooke and I am 17 and live in California about 30 minutes away from Disneyland. I am graduating high school this year in June and can't wait. I also of course love Disney and have been to Disneyland a ton of times. I also have been to Walt Disney World in Florida 3 times and once to Tokyo Disneyland.


  hi welcome to disboards


----------



## littlepanwhite

hey guys, I'm Ann. 
Disney has been my life since I was three.  I've been apart of the dis since 2014 but haven't been active because I never have time, but I'm starting to be more and more active. I love the Dis and Disney more than anything.


----------



## Pearlgem

Hi Ann, I'm Pearlgem welcome to Disboards!


----------



## SprHope

Hi! I'm Hope! I just joined today and look forward to having fun!


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards Hope!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome to dis Hope im on here but not much till the weekend


----------



## Hockey_and_WDW

I'm Reilly! I am an 11 year old girl and I love Disney, Star Wars and the New York Rangers!


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards, Reilly.


----------



## Hockey_and_WDW

Pearlgem said:


> Welcome to Disboards, Reilly.



Thanks, Pearlgem!


----------



## Bridgett_Anna

Hello everyone! 
My name is Bridgett. I have a AP to Disney World. So I go almost every week. I do my homework at Disney sometimes... Haha.


----------



## SebastianMichael

Hey there! I'm Sebastian. I'm 17, from Puerto Rico. I've been to Disney lots of times (not sure of an exact number since a lot were when I was a lot younger) and I have a day trip to Magic Kingdom planned for about two weeks and a RunDisney themed trip for next January. 
Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

Hey there my name is Autumn and I am 17. I am a huge Disney nerd and have been to WDW 5 times. I am graduating from high school in June.


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards Lumpy Dumpity!


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

Pearlgem said:


> Welcome to Disboards Lumpy Dumpity!


Thanx


----------



## Pearlgem

Your Welcome.


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

Pearlgem said:


> Your Welcome.


I was beginning to think not too many Disney teens can on this board.


----------



## Pearlgem

It can be slow on the weekdays.


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

Pearlgem said:


> It can be slow on the weekdays.


Awesome the weekend is here.


----------



## Pearlgem

Weekends are awesome.


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

I will be here.  Nice meeting you Pearlgem.

You can call me Autumn.


----------



## Pearlgem

You too.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome Lumpy


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> welcome Lumpy


Thank You


----------



## magical nugget

Hey, my name is Taylor and I have always loved Disney. Me and my family go to WDW every year (expect if we go on a Disney Cruise). Last year we took a special trip to Disneyland for the first time(since we live all the way on the east coast). And I'm very obsessed with Gaston.


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome, to Disboards magical nugget .


----------



## disneyangel97

Hello! My name is Angelica. I've been on for a few days. I live about 30 minutes from Disney but I rarely go and I wish I did go more. I love seeing what people like about Disney and getting so many ideas on here. I really enjoy talking to those who like to commando tour!


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards disneyangel97!


----------



## disneyangel97

Thanks, Pearlgem!


----------



## JDreamfinder

Hi everybody! I'm Jess and I've been a Disney parks nut for as long as I can remember... My family and I have annual passes to Disneyland, but not WDW-- we've only been a couple of times since we live out here on the west coast. But I love the Florida parks, especially Epcot (as you can see, Dreamfinder is my favorite!) and hopefully I'll be going back there soon! In the meantime, I hope I meet lots of people who enjoy Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome to disboards


----------



## krmixon1117

Hey there. I'm Kate and I've been to Disney over 30 times. I eventually stopped counting a few years ago. My mom just introduced me to the DIS and I'm obsessed.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

krmixon1117 said:


> Hey there. I'm Kate and I've been to Disney over 30 times. I eventually stopped counting a few years ago. My mom just introduced me to the DIS and I'm obsessed.


hey welcome to the disboards, oh and sounds like a mirror of me lol,


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards krmixion!


----------



## Toothless

Hi I'm Haley, I'm new.  I've been to Disney World 5 times, and I'm going again in May to celebrate my high school graduation!!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Toothless said:


> Hi I'm Haley, I'm new.  I've been to Disney World 5 times, and I'm going again in May to celebrate my high school graduation!!


 hey welcome to disboards


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards Toothless!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

JDreamfinder said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Jess and I've been a Disney parks nut for as long as I can remember... My family and I have annual passes to Disneyland, but not WDW-- we've only been a couple of times since we live out here on the west coast. But I love the Florida parks, especially Epcot (as you can see, Dreamfinder is my favorite!) and hopefully I'll be going back there soon! In the meantime, I hope I meet lots of people who enjoy Disney as much as I do!



YO ANOTHER WEST COASTER!!! I feel so alone here sometimes haha. I've never been to Disney World, but I've been to DL nine times now.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## BigAlFan19

Hi I am Caroline. I usually do not log on in the summer but I love disney world and am excited to join DISboards.


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## BigAlFan19

Pearlgem said:


> Welcome to Disboards!


Thank you so much!!!!!!!! You are so kind!!!!!!


----------



## Pearlgem

Your welcome!


----------



## FantasyElf16

Hiya! I'm new but wish to get to know a few other teens that are into Disney as much as I am or even more.


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## FantasyElf16

Thank you


----------



## Mage of Disney

Hi there! My name's Mage, but I also go by Alice and Button. I'm a 17 year old female (turning 18 in June, in Disney!), and my mom has been on the DisBoards for quite a while. I decided to join her on the threads.


----------



## FantasyElf16

Welcome!


----------



## Pearlgem

Welcome to Disboards Mage of Disney!


----------



## Crazy4Figment

Hi, I'm Madi. I am a big time Disney Fan. Some of my favorite things are Figment, Anything to do with Winnie The Pooh and Friends, Girl Meets World, and of course Mickey Mouse. I am 13 years old and about to finish up the 7th grade on June 15th.


----------



## FantasyElf16

Hi Madi!


----------



## Crazy4Figment

FantasyElf16 said:


> Hi Madi!


Hi FantasyElf16


----------



## FantasyElf16

My name is Emily and i am 14


----------



## Crazy4Figment

FantasyElf16 said:


> My name is Emily and i am 14


I'm Madi as you know and I turned 13 a week ago.


----------



## FantasyElf16

Then happy late birthday lol


----------



## Crazy4Figment

FantasyElf16 said:


> Then happy late birthday lol


Thanks


----------



## FantasyElf16

No problem


----------



## Crazy4Figment




----------



## FantasyElf16

Do you know when your next vacay is? It's always excited to know!


----------



## Crazy4Figment

FantasyElf16 said:


> Do you know when your next vacay is? It's always excited to know!


No, I haven't actually been since I was 5 years old and it is a long and sad story really. I already posted a short version of the story on my welcome post on the official welcome thread not the introduction thread in the Teen section. I have been 2 times once when I was very young and don't remember any of that trip and then when I was 5. My younger brother who is 7 years old has yet to go. I hope we can go when my Mom has enough money. If you want to know the who story you can either check out my post in the welcome thread in the first section of this forum or I can P.M. you the short story version. I just don't want to splatter it all over each section.


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

WOW! Uhh, Hi I'm actually an OLD member here and remembered my password for my account.

For those of you that are new, I'm Valerie and it's nice to meet you all!
I'll probably pop up from time to time because I'm in college at the moment.


----------



## Jaspers

I think I could come to say hi here too! Hi! I registered just today so I might not know how everything works. I'm 16 and it's a pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## Pearlgem

Nice to meet you Jaspers welcome to Disboards.


----------



## Mouseketeers4disney

Hi everyone! I'm Amanda, and I'm new to this whole thing, but Disney has been my life for ever. So, hi, and such, and have fun with Disney Dreaming!


----------



## poedameron

hi! i'm margo and this is my first post on the DIS boards. i'm from and live in the uk and next summer i'm going to wdw for the 8th time.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

hey welcome to disboards


poedameron said:


> hi! i'm margo and this is my first post on the DIS boards. i'm from and live in the uk and next summer i'm going to wdw for the 8th time.


----------



## poedameron

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> hey welcome to disboards



thanks!


----------



## Jaspers

Pearlgem said:


> Nice to meet you Jaspers welcome to Disboards.


This reply is super late but it's nice to meet you too and thank you! 

Also hello and welcome to those who are new!


----------



## disneyland999

Hi, my name is Luke and I just found these teen boards even though I've been posting on the Disneyland forum for a while now.


----------



## Wanderlust98

Hi, I'm Shelby and I'm 18 so I'm actually an old teen. I am a Freshman in College Majoring in Music. I love playing Guitar, Singing, and writing music. I also love Disney.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

HEY WELCOME TO DISBOARD


Wanderlust98 said:


> Hi, I'm Shelby and I'm 18 so I'm actually an old teen. I am a Freshman in College Majoring in Music. I love playing Guitar, Singing, and writing music. I also love Disney.


S


----------



## peterpanforpresident

Hi! I'm Abigail!

I love Disney and I hope to become a professional Disney dancer someday!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

peterpanforpresident said:


> Hi! I'm Abigail!
> 
> I love Disney and I hope to become a professional Disney dancer someday!



Hey welcome to Disboards


----------



## bring_me_that_horizon

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to this, but I've been a Disney fan since before I was born  So if anyone could help me out (Still can't figure out how to change my profile pic...) I'm going to DisneyWorld this December so I thought "might as well join"


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

bring_me_that_horizon said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new to this, but I've been a Disney fan since before I was born  So if anyone could help me out (Still can't figure out how to change my profile pic...) I'm going to DisneyWorld this December so I thought "might as well join"


  Welcome to disboards, profile pic comes when you get to a certain amt of messages


----------



## bring_me_that_horizon

Also, how do you delete your messages?


----------



## bring_me_that_horizon

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> Welcome to disboards, profile pic comes when you get to a certain amt of messages


Hey thank you! I'm pretty excited to talk to people on here.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

bring_me_that_horizon said:


> Hey thank you! I'm pretty excited to talk to people on here.


 hey your welcome if you want to talk im usually active even with being in the middle of the school year


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

bring_me_that_horizon said:


> Also, how do you delete your messages?


might be able to delete thru edit, but thats a good question


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Hey all those from Florida like me, stay safe, and those from Georgia, south Carolina, and North Carolina best wishes and stay safe, oh ya one last thing where is everyone who evacuated im, in Columbus Georgia


----------



## lavenderturtles

Hey guys! I'm Savannah! I'm (obviously) new here and just wanted to say hi.  I'm looking forward to meeting and talking with some of you guys!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

lavenderturtles said:


> Hey guys! I'm Savannah! I'm (obviously) new here and just wanted to say hi.  I'm looking forward to meeting and talking with some of you guys!


 Hey welcome to Disboards,


----------



## MadAsAHatter99

Hey, I'm Jozie. Just joined today


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

MadAsAHatter99 said:


> Hey, I'm Jozie. Just joined today


Welcome to disboards


----------



## Heamic08

Hey guys! My name is Heather. I'm new here. I love Disney! I'm actually in Florida now and going to Disney tomorrow! Cant wait to talk to y'all!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Heamic08 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Heather. I'm new here. I love Disney! I'm actually in Florida now and going to Disney tomorrow! Cant wait to talk to y'all!


Welcome to disboards


----------



## Disneylandfan02

I'm Shane and I love Disneyland.


----------



## Tula

Hi, my name is Tula.
I went to Disney in 2013 for my 10th birthday and I am going back in September 2017.
The Disney water parks were like my favorite things to do because it's super hot in Florida.
Is anyone going to Disney in September? Please reply to me if you are!!!


----------



## Tula

lavenderturtles said:


> Hey guys! I'm Savannah! I'm (obviously) new here and just wanted to say hi.  I'm looking forward to meeting and talking with some of you guys!


Hello! I am new too! Are you going to Disney anytime soon?


----------



## Brer Oswald

Hi, I'm new!


----------



## cutielgr608

Hi I'm Leah Grace. I'm new, and yeah.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Disneylandfan02 said:


> I'm Shane and I love Disneyland.





Tula said:


> Hi, my name is Tula.
> I went to Disney in 2013 for my 10th birthday and I am going back in September 2017.
> The Disney water parks were like my favorite things to do because it's super hot in Florida.
> Is anyone going to Disney in September? Please reply to me if you are!!!





Tula said:


> Hello! I am new too! Are you going to Disney anytime soon?





Brer Oswald said:


> Hi, I'm new!





cutielgr608 said:


> Hi I'm Leah Grace. I'm new, and yeah.



Hey guys welcome to Disboards


----------



## David2319

Hello everyone! I'm from Atlanta and will be going on a Fantasy Cruise the 18th! Mega Disney fan that's been to Disneyland Paris, Disney World many times, and this summer Disneyland. I've been a longtime member of WDWMagic, but now I'm going to also be using DISBoards. Hey guys!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

David2319 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm from Atlanta and will be going on a Fantasy Cruise the 18th! Mega Disney fan that's been to Disneyland Paris, Disney World many times, and this summer Disneyland. I've been a longtime member of WDWMagic, but now I'm going to also be using DISBoards. Hey guys!


welcome to the dis


----------



## Disneyislife240

Hi! I'm Elyse, I'm thirteen years old and looking for some cool DISfriends.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Disneyislife240 said:


> Hi! I'm Elyse, I'm thirteen years old and looking for some cool DISfriends.



hey welcome to disboards


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Disneyislife240 said:


> Hi! I'm Elyse, I'm thirteen years old and looking for some cool DISfriends.





WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> hey welcome to disboards


and need someone to talk to on here


----------



## Disneyislife240

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> and need someone to talk to on here


Thanks! Hi!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Disneyislife240 said:


> Thanks! Hi!


HEY whats up


----------



## Disneyislife240

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> HEY whats up


Nothing much. I updated my Disney thread yesterday so that's fun. It's on my profile.


----------



## JuniorSkipper

Hi my name is Andi and I'm 17 I love Disney more than anything. I am an annual pass holder and I just got back from AKL 2 days ago im really excited to be on the Disboards now. I've been to Disney more times than I can count  can't wait to meet some new Disney friends on here


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

JuniorSkipper said:


> Hi my name is Andi and I'm 17 I love Disney more than anything. I am an annual pass holder and I just got back from AKL 2 days ago im really excited to be on the Disboards now. I've been to Disney more times than I can count  can't wait to meet some new Disney friends on here


welcome to Disboards


----------



## cady12

hello!! My name is Cady!! I am actually new and love this so far!!!


----------



## MishyMouse21799

Hi, Im Michelle, Im 18 and from CT. Looking to meet people and connect with future Disney friends!


----------



## JuniorSkipper

Welcome


----------



## cady12

Where is everyone from??


----------



## amesJ_erderW

Hi I'm...amesJ (or James, lol!)  Been a lurker for awhile but I'm ready to publicly proclaim my love of Disney, lol!


----------



## Beauty&TheBooks

Hi, I'm Olivia! I'm new here, but I totally love Disney and have been to Disney World tons of times. Now I'm really obsessed and can't get enough and am looking forward to finding more people who are obsessed like me.


----------



## cady12

Hi Olivia!! Welcome to the Dis boards!!


Beauty&TheBooks said:


> Hi, I'm Olivia! I'm new here, but I totally love Disney and have been to Disney World tons of times. Now I'm really obsessed and can't get enough and am looking forward to finding more people who are obsessed like me.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

HI WELCOME TO DIS BOARDS


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Im from Jacksonville Beaches FL


----------



## OnceUponABenito

I'm From Cleveland Ohio - home of the world champ Cavs!  Still a teen for a couple more years.  Happy to be here!  Interested in meeting new people...oh and FYI ladies...Benito is single (just throwing it out there lol!).


----------



## Cheyenne725

Hello! My name is Cheyenne and I'm from Orlando, Florida. I've loved Disney all of my life and grew up going to the parks with my family! I hope too meet friends that are big Disney fans just as much as I am!


----------



## Chloe_25_xx

Hey Guys, I'm Chloe, I did have another account but I lost it. I'm from the West Midlands in the Uk.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

welcome back to disboards


----------



## Disney.km

Hi everyone!
I'm Kate, I have been following the dis for a while but I am new to the disboards.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Disney.km said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm Kate, I have been following the dis for a while but I am new to the disboards.


Hi, and welcome to disboards


----------



## Jellyfish125

Ohhh Hello there!! My name is Sara (With no H because that's the better way to spell it) and I'll be honest I only made my account last night because I had to tell my dad something and he checks here more than he does his phone sooo yeah! I have been reading through here and seeing as I'm heading down to Disney World in December I thought I would stay here and post some!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Jellyfish125 said:


> Ohhh Hello there!! My name is Sara (With no H because that's the better way to spell it) and I'll be honest I only made my account last night because I had to tell my dad something and he checks here more than he does his phone sooo yeah! I have been reading through here and seeing as I'm heading down to Disney World in December I thought I would stay here and post some!


hi welcome to disboards


----------



## wdwmadison

Hey!! I'm Maddie. I'm 14 and I've been to Disney about 10 times. My favorite hotel is the Polynesian or the Yacht & Beach Club. I'll be going to WDW in the fall and I'm excited to see Pandora.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

wdwmadison said:


> Hey!! I'm Maddie. I'm 14 and I've been to Disney about 10 times. My favorite hotel is the Polynesian or the Yacht & Beach Club. I'll be going to WDW in the fall and I'm excited to see Pandora.


hey welcome to disboards


----------



## Layla E

Hi I'm Layla. I'm 15, and I'm going on my next Disney cruise in 27 days! So excited!


----------



## Litheflipper7

wdwmadison said:


> Hey!! I'm Maddie. I'm 14 and I've been to Disney about 10 times. My favorite hotel is the Polynesian or the Yacht & Beach Club. I'll be going to WDW in the fall and I'm excited to see Pandora.


 Same here! I've been avoiding news about pandora in hopes to have an entirely new surprising land to explore.


----------



## Litheflipper7

Hi, I'm Brian I've been to Disney roughly 20 times. I've been to both WDW and Disneyland. Also try a pretzel and sprite trust me you won't regret it!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Layla E said:


> Hi I'm Layla. I'm 15, and I'm going on my next Disney cruise in 27 days! So excited!





Litheflipper7 said:


> Hi, I'm Brian I've been to Disney roughly 20 times. I've been to both WDW and Disneyland. Also try a pretzel and sprite trust me you won't regret it!


hey welcome to disboards


----------



## Litheflipper7

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> hey welcome to disboards


Thanks!


----------



## Little T

Hi everyone, my name is Talin and I just joined here. I'm 13 and love Disney of course. I also love Gymnastic. If anyone wants to know more about me just check out my profile page information as I pretty much wrote a book there and I'm not doing it again here.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Little T said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Talin and I just joined here. I'm 13 and love Disney of course. I also love Gymnastic. If anyone wants to know more about me just check out my profile page information as I pretty much wrote a book there and I'm not doing it again here.


hey welcome to disboards


----------



## Little T

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> hey welcome to disboards


Hey thanks.


----------



## Bug Gal

Hey, I'm Amelia and I'm 17 so I thought I'd introduce myself to the Teen Board as well. I have been to WDW once in my life and 3 times to DL California. I was home schooled my entire life and finished one year early this past May which was awesome because I got to start my dream. Ever since I was a little girl I dreamed to be a Jockey. At first my Mom thought it was a phase that was going to go away, but after she saw that I was getting up 6 to 7 days a week at 4 in the morning to ride and train she knew it wasn't a phase. So after I finished school I went to New Mexico to learn more and this is where I rode in my first ever Apprentice Race coming in 2nd Place. I have now moved on to California where I continue to work on my apprenticeship getting as many races under my belt as I can and learning and improving as I move toward becoming a Jockey. My dream is to win The Kentucky Derby one day.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Bug Gal said:


> Hey, I'm Amelia and I'm 17 so I thought I'd introduce myself to the Teen Board as well. I have been to WDW once in my life and 3 times to DL California. I was home schooled my entire life and finished one year early this past May which was awesome because I got to start my dream. Ever since I was a little girl I dreamed to be a Jockey. At first my Mom thought it was a phase that was going to go away, but after she saw that I was getting up 6 to 7 days a week at 4 in the morning to ride and train she knew it wasn't a phase. So after I finished school I went to New Mexico to learn more and this is where I rode in my first ever Apprentice Race coming in 2nd Place. I have now moved on to California where I continue to work on my apprenticeship getting as many races under my belt as I can and learning and improving as I move toward becoming a Jockey. My dream is to win The Kentucky Derby one day.


 Welcome to dis boards


----------



## msullivan1

Hi guys! My name is Matthew, and I'm 15. I live in Connecticut, and I've been to WDW twice and DL 3 times, with a 4th trip in the works for next June.


----------



## Abbey Walsh

Hello Humans!! I am a new member and am excited to talk with everyone. My name is Abbey Walsh and I'm 15 years old. I live about an hour and half away from Walt Disney World, so Disney is my 2nd home. I actually just started to create Disney vlogs if you could check those out. I just traveled to Aulani for the 3rd time this summer and created a vlog for that too. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQUcohz5HASvmPsaHACeb9w?


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Abbey Walsh said:


> Hello Humans!! I am a new member and am excited to talk with everyone. My name is Abbey Walsh and I'm 15 years old. I live about an hour and half away from Walt Disney World, so Disney is my 2nd home. I actually just started to create Disney vlogs if you could check those out. I just traveled to Aulani for the 3rd time this summer and created a vlog for that too. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQUcohz5HASvmPsaHACeb9w?


welcome to disboards , i live about 2 and half hours away give or take traffic on I4


----------



## Marina Clark

Hey guys! I'm Marina and I've been going to WDW every year since I was 5 and recently went to DL California this past summer. I have also been on several Disney Cruises. Also Tinkerbell is probably my fav disney character ever. I make vlogs of my trips and videos of tips and tricks, which you can check out here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUDQxuoeRGeABKkjpkL7Rdg


----------



## Jonathan Teka

Hi, I'm Jonathan Teka. I'm 13 years old and Disney Channel is one of my favorite channels of all time. If only Anne Sweeney didn't start making the channel a major profit driver and made Mickey Mouse less relevant on the channel while too many teen sitcoms took charge.


----------



## Camryn W

Hi, 
I'm Camryn. I'm 16, live near Vancouver, and I'm new here. 

We got to Disneyland a few times a year. It's my favorite place in the world.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Hi welcome to disboards 


Camryn W said:


> Hi,
> I'm Camryn. I'm 16, live near Vancouver, and I'm new here.
> 
> We got to Disneyland a few times a year. It's my favorite place in the world.


----------



## Litheflipper7

Jonathan Teka said:


> Hi, I'm Jonathan Teka. I'm 13 years old and Disney Channel is one of my favorite channels of all time. If only Anne Sweeney didn't start making the channel a major profit driver and made Mickey Mouse less relevant on the channel while too many teen sitcoms took charge.


Yeah I completely agree


----------



## Litheflipper7

Camryn W said:


> Hi,
> I'm Camryn. I'm 16, live near Vancouver, and I'm new here.
> 
> We got to Disneyland a few times a year. It's my favorite place in the world.


Howdy


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Litheflipper7 said:


> Yeah I completely agree





Litheflipper7 said:


> Howdy



ill be back at WDW CHRISTMAS WEEK, HAVE FL AP SHOULD GO MORE


----------



## Invadersam

Hey guys, I'm Invadersam, I'm a big movie geek, and I love disney, call me J.J (my fav friday the 13th character) if you want


----------



## MEdisneyprincess

Hi everyone! Are there any teen groups by cruise date? How can I meet other teens before the cruise?


----------



## disney616

Hey! I'm Mike and I love Disney so much and I get to go in 45 days for a band trip- first time without my family! I'm so excited!


----------



## Disn3rd

Hey!!! I'm Caroline and I've been here on and off for quite a while but I just made an account today. I really don't know how any of this stuff works, so any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Disn3rd said:


> Hey!!! I'm Caroline and I've been here on and off for quite a while but I just made an account today. I really don't know how any of this stuff works, so any help is very much appreciated.


hi welcome to disboards


----------



## Aspiring_DIS_Employee

Hello!
I'm a HUGE Disney fan. I've pretty much been to Disney since I popped out of the womb! My mom has been going to Walt Disney World since it opened, which makes it a million times more special. Consequently, I just love EVERYTHING Disney!
When they say Disney is a magical place, many people my age (teenagers) tell me it's full of fake magic for little kids who believe in that kind of stuff...and man does that make me mad!!!
Disney IS a magical place! Let's not focus on what's for "kids" and what isn't, because that ruins the fun. The whole point of Disney, to me, is bringing out the "kid" in you! Now, that doesn't mean you have to have the mindset of Peter Pan; not at all! We all still have our young adult responsibilities that, no matter what we still have to at least ACKNOWLEDGE while on vacation, (such as school, part-time jobs, etc.) and unfortunately we can't just be a kid again, its not physically possible. Disney however, gives us the chance to at least bring child-like characteristics into our everyday lives. What do I mean by this? Well, let me ask you this. When you're watching the fireworks, don't you get this HUGE sense of optimism? First you are reminded of what your version of a "happily ever after" looks like, whatever that may be (a Prince Charming perhaps?), and then you are shown classic Disney films and songs in which the underdog protagonist, such as Quasimodo, reaches theirs. As a result, you really do believe that your "happily ever after" is out there, and that feeling just can't be described in words, you just have to experience it. This is the overall feeling you have as soon as you step onto the Walt Disney World property; you are suddenly living in a world where anything is possible, and a pessimist's optimism skyrockets. That right there is what I like to call Disney magic. 
Thanks for reading! I'm really excited, this is my first post on the DIS boards. I'm such a big fan of them!


----------



## Missjay1999

Hi Im Jada 

I want to go back to Disneyworld but my family hates it.


----------



## Curtis Foley

Newbie here. feeling excited to be here.


----------



## Gabe Moreno

Hey y’all. I’ve been a Disney fanatic since I was born but now is when I first join this website. So glad to be among so many people who love Disney as much as I do if not more! Thank you for being yourselves and loving Disney!


----------



## Just Cruzin'

Ahoy mates! I'm Just Cruzin'. I joined last year and haven't been on here frequently until now and I'm enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Sakina

counts as my 4th post


----------



## PracticallyPrincessPeyton

Hi! My name's Peyton! I used to be on here religiously, but I forgot my log in credentials, so I had to make a new account. About to start planning another trip- the last two have unfortunately only been 3 day trips while on college visits. Another thing that's going on in my life right now is that I start my new job at the Disney store this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

PracticallyPrincessPeyton said:


> Hi! My name's Peyton! I used to be on here religiously, but I forgot my log in credentials, so I had to make a new account. About to start planning another trip- the last two have unfortunately only been 3 day trips while on college visits. Another thing that's going on in my life right now is that I start my new job at the Disney store this weekend. Can't wait!


Welcome Back


----------



## ccarolinec

Hi everyone, I'm Caroline. I just became active after having just read without replying forever so I'm trying it out. Just returned from a 3 day trip to Disneyland a day ago!!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

ccarolinec said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Caroline. I just became active after having just read without replying forever so I'm trying it out. Just returned from a 3 day trip to Disneyland a day ago!!


Hi


----------



## Aloafofbreadplease

Hello everyone! I’m new here to disboards. You can call me Ivy if you like! I love Disney and musicals very much! I have been going to Disney world for what seems like forever. Follow me on Wattpad at hunnypctts.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Aloafofbreadplease said:


> Hello everyone! I’m new here to disboards. You can call me Ivy if you like! I love Disney and musicals very much! I have been going to Disney world for what seems like forever. Follow me on Wattpad at hunnypctts.


welcome to disboards


----------



## reillydiane05

Hello everyone! I'm Reilly! I'm turning 14 in 5 days and I've been going to Disney World since I was three! Follow me on IG/add me on snapchat as @rcostello05!


----------



## DisneyAnne16

Hey y'all! I am a huge fan of Disney World, been there four times and love everything about it! I'm new here, like days new... any recommendations? Where can I go to get Disney stories from other people and just talk about Disney in general? How do y'all get your Disney fix when you're not there?


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

DisneyAnne16 said:


> Hey y'all! I am a huge fan of Disney World, been there four times and love everything about it! I'm new here, like days new... any recommendations? Where can I go to get Disney stories from other people and just talk about Disney in general? How do y'all get your Disney fix when you're not there?


Hi welcome to disboards, you can find the trip reports all over the website usually


----------



## DisneyAnne16

@WDW&DCLADDICT Hey, thanks! See ya around!


----------



## Thingamabob06

Hey my name is Leigh and I am a 13 year old Thingamabob who loves everything about Disney. I hope to meet others who love Disney as much as me here on this forum.


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Thingamabob06 said:


> Hey my name is Leigh and I am a 13 year old Thingamabob who loves everything about Disney. I hope to meet others who love Disney as much as me here on this forum.


Welcome to disboards


----------



## Chuckles-Walrus

I am Kyle. I am a 19 year old college student that loves Disney, music, and lifting heavy things!


----------



## death by chocolate

Hey I'm Neko and I'm going to disney in 32 days! SO EXCITED! WHAT SHOULD I PACK?


----------



## espeongirl

Hi, I'm Layne and I love Epcot! Its my favorite park. I love to talk about it; like, obsessively. I'll see you around!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

espeongirl said:


> Hi, I'm Layne and I love Epcot! Its my favorite park. I love to talk about it; like, obsessively. I'll see you around!


Welcome to disboards, EPCOT is also my favorite park.


----------



## sosodef809

Hi, my name is Allison.

I have been lurking on here for quite some time. I went to Disney World once as a young child but unfortunately I don’t really remember it and then I went to Disneyland once so far as an Adult. My big goal right now is to spend Christmas at Disney World some year, go to the Very Merry Christmas party and check out all of the wonderful decorations. I haven’t decided on the year yet but it hasn’t stopped me from researching and planning.

I find it hard to come up with questions to ask or to jump into conversations because so far I have been able to find all the answers to my questions just by reading many threads over a period of time. What a wonderful forum with so much great information.


----------



## alpal22

Hi people! I'm Alex, I'm 17, and I'm from CT. I love DCL and other Disney stuff. Excited to start here!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

sosodef809 said:


> Hi, my name is Allison.
> 
> I have been lurking on here for quite some time. I went to Disney World once as a young child but unfortunately I don’t really remember it and then I went to Disneyland once so far as an Adult. My big goal right now is to spend Christmas at Disney World some year, go to the Very Merry Christmas party and check out all of the wonderful decorations. I haven’t decided on the year yet but it hasn’t stopped me from researching and planning.
> 
> I find it hard to come up with questions to ask or to jump into conversations because so far I have been able to find all the answers to my questions just by reading many threads over a period of time. What a wonderful forum with so much great information.





alpal22 said:


> Hi people! I'm Alex, I'm 17, and I'm from CT. I love DCL and other Disney stuff. Excited to start here!


Hi! Welcome to Disboards


----------



## LacrosseBoy45

Hey I'm Hunter and im 16!
I just got on the DISboards now because I am looking for a teen thread for my upcoming cruise next November and I was hoping to meet more teens beforehand so I have a chance at knowing someone before the cruise! My dad is in the DVC and has been on DISboards for a while it just took me a bit to catch up LOL. I love DCL and I'll be sailing on the Dream the next cruise! Im on the east coast and I love Disney as a whole but the cruises are special to me!


----------



## rescuetink

LacrosseBoy45 said:


> Hey I'm Hunter and im 16!
> I just got on the DISboards now because I am looking for a teen thread for my upcoming cruise next November and I was hoping to meet more teens beforehand so I have a chance at knowing someone before the cruise! My dad is in the DVC and has been on DISboards for a while it just took me a bit to catch up LOL. I love DCL and I'll be sailing on the Dream the next cruise! Im on the east coast and I love Disney as a whole but the cruises are special to me!



Welcome to the DIS son!!


----------



## MaddieB223

Not sure if this thread is still active LOL! But I'm Maddie, and I just doing DIS today!!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

MaddieB223 said:


> Not sure if this thread is still active LOL! But I'm Maddie, and I just doing DIS today!!


Hi!, welcome to Dis boards.


----------



## MaddieB223

WDW&DCLADDICT said:


> Hi!, welcome to Dis boards.


Thanks so much! And thanks for the follow


----------



## CoyoteGum

Hi, i'm Rose i'm 17 and looking to look into the fun I had at disney when I was a little kid


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

CoyoteGum said:


> Hi, i'm Rose i'm 17 and looking to look into the fun I had at disney when I was a little kid


Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## Dennis Velez

Hi there everyone!!! I've been looking at the DIS for years but somehow never knew there was a teen page. My name is Dennis and I've been going to WDW my whole life. I've also been able to go to Tokyo Disney when I lived in Japan (military kid). It's always hard to find other kids who love the parks so this is really awesome!!


----------



## MaddieB223

Dennis Velez said:


> Hi there everyone!!! I've been looking at the DIS for years but somehow never knew there was a teen page. My name is Dennis and I've been going to WDW my whole life. I've also been able to go to Tokyo Disney when I lived in Japan (military kid). It's always hard to find other kids who love the parks so this is really awesome!!


to DISBoards!!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Dennis Velez said:


> Hi there everyone!!! I've been looking at the DIS for years but somehow never knew there was a teen page. My name is Dennis and I've been going to WDW my whole life. I've also been able to go to Tokyo Disney when I lived in Japan (military kid). It's always hard to find other kids who love the parks so this is really awesome!!


Welcome to Disboards! I hope the teen boards become a little more active soon!


----------



## Aardvark747

Hi guys, I am James from the UK. Been looking on the boards for ages but only just joined.


----------



## OnlyWhnChasd

Hi I'm Lisa . I love disney and i am hoping that I get a job as an Imagineer!


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Aardvark747 said:


> Hi guys, I am James from the UK. Been looking on the boards for ages but only just joined.





OnlyWhnChasd said:


> Hi I'm Lisa


Welcome to the  DISboards!


----------



## JosephWDW

Hi my name is Joseph! I love Disney! I've been to Disney World 2 times and 3rd time in July. I also have been on 3 Disney Cruises and my 4th in December. ( Dream-2, Fantasy-1, Wonder-1) Most people around me do not like Disney. Hopefully I can make friends on the boards.


----------



## KateInWonderland

Hi, I'm Kate! I took my first Disney trip in September of 2008, and It changed my life! I joined to give and get as much advice as I can when it comes to all things Disney! I'm also hoping to become a cast member someday! I hope every one has a Magical day!!!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Hi, I'm Kate! I took my first Disney trip in September of 2008, and It changed my life! I joined to give and get as much advice as I can when it comes to all things Disney! I'm also hoping to become a cast member someday! I hope every one has a Magical day!!!


I hope to be a resort cast member !!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Hi, I'm Kate! I took my first Disney trip in September of 2008, and It changed my life! I joined to give and get as much advice as I can when it comes to all things Disney! I'm also hoping to become a cast member someday! I hope every one has a Magical day!!!


What’s your favorite ride?


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> What’s your favorite ride?


Pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean!


Mine is Sorin but that will change because I’m going to WDW at the end of July ! First time since 2015!


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Mine is Sorin but that will change because I’m going to WDW at the end of July ! First time since 2015!


Cool! I hope you have a Magical time!!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Cool! I hope you have a Magical time!!


Thanks how do I pm you?


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Thanks how do I pm you?


Sorry I actually have my pm turned off  It's a personal preferance.


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Sorry I actually have my pm turned off  It's a personal preferance.


Okay I came on here to make some Disney friends. No one at my school likes Disney.


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Okay I came on here to make some Disney friends. No one at my school likes Disney.


I'm sorry...I hope you find some Disney friends!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> I'm sorry...I hope you find some Disney friends!


You could be one!


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> You could be one!


I‘m still relatively new here, so I wanna get used to using the site before I turn on PMs. When I do you‘ll be the first to know, I promise!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> I‘m still relatively new here, so I wanna get used to using the site before I turn on PMs. When I do you‘ll be the first to know, I promise!


Okay I assume you are a teenager


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Okay I assume you are a teenager


Yup, I am! And It's not like I don't wanna talk to people on here...I'm just socially awkward...Gotta be patient with me here...


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Yup, I am! And It's not like I don't wanna talk to people on here...I'm just socially awkward...Gotta be patient with me here...


Understandable I have been on the forms for about 4 years but didn't make my first post till about a week ago. Honestly not a lot of teens know about the DISboards.


----------



## JosephWDW

JosephWDW said:


> Understandable I have been on the forms for about 4 years but didn't make my first post till about a week ago. Honestly not a lot of teens know about the DISboards.


Hope you add pm in a few days! Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## JosephWDW

JosephWDW said:


> Understandable I have been on the forms for about 4 years but didn't make my first post till about a week ago. Honestly not a lot of teens know about the DISboards.


Duplicate


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Hope you add pm in a few days! Happy Early Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Thank you!


Yep my birthday was June 9. I hope fastpass + starts again.


----------



## JosephWDW

JosephWDW said:


> Yep my birthday was June 9. I hope fastpass + starts again.


Is your birthday present going to Disney?


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Is your birthday present going to Disney?


Yeah, I’m pretty stoked!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Yeah, I’m pretty stoked!


Well happy birthday! What hotel are you staying at?


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Well happy birthday! What hotel are you staying at?


Thank you! Idk yet! My folks wanna keep some things a surprise!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> Thank you! Idk yet! My folks wanna keep some things a surprise!


What’s your favorite Disney hotel ?


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> What’s your favorite Disney hotel ?


I like them all


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> I like them all


Same But I'm excited to try Beach Club!


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> I like them all


Did. you add pm?


----------



## KateInWonderland

JosephWDW said:


> Did. you add pm?


No not yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## JosephWDW

KateInWonderland said:


> No not yet. I'll let you know.


Okay I am sorry for being inpatient


----------



## JosephWDW

JosephWDW said:


> Okay I am sorry for being inpatient


You excited for July 15 when they *annonce *about FastPass?


----------



## JosephWDW

JosephWDW said:


> Understandable I have been on the forms for about 4 years but didn't make my first post till about a week ago. Honestly not a lot of teens know about the DISboards.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> KateInWonderland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I am! And It's not like I don't wanna talk to people on here...I'm just socially awkward...Gotta be patient with me here...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Do you have your PM working?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mx.wheresperrytheplatypus

Hi i am mx.whereisperrytheplatypus, you can call me perry. I use they/them/theirs My first trip was in 2016-ish and my last one was in April 2021. I am currently planning a trip in January 2023! I love love love to plan! I have always wanted to be a Disney zookeeper! Disney world has always had a very special place in my heart due to my pure *magic* that the cast members create. I am on the spectrum and one of my special interests is Disney planning!


----------



## kenneth612

Hello there. I am Kenneth , but you can call me Ken or Kenny. Nice to meet you


----------



## virginia0806

hi, my name is Virginia
my friends call me Virgi)) hah
I've been on here for a three month


----------



## Aqibsultan

Great article admin thanks for sharing. Here we have an article about boy named.


----------

